# donald and mj



## grass hopper

the donald, yea political name just announced he is for legal recreational mj in all 50 states. anything for more votes. mr. Embarrassing for president.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah he is real embarrassed about talking about something nobody else will. Lol
 Nobody else is even willing to even say it,,,oh thats right,,the rest cant,,,because the are carrier Politicians . Lol


----------



## grass hopper

he will and has said anything to get more votes. think tank ideas. he is king of bull ****. do u believe?


----------



## burnin1

political name said he would leave recreational and medical marijuana up to the states.    He did not say he would take it off of schedule 1.

Exactly the same thing we have now.


----------



## Locked

Bernie Sanders I believe has the best policy stance on MJ. Matter of fact he has the best policy stance on most issues. $Hillary is a Corporate bought NeoCon and political name is a racist and bigoted megalomaniac. 
I have been busy campaigning for Sanders for a couple months now. It takes up most of my free time but is worth it.


----------



## Grower13

Hamster Lewis said:


> Bernie Sanders I believe has the best policy stance on MJ. Matter of fact he has the best policy stance on most issues. $Hillary is a Corporate bought NeoCon and political name is a racist and bigoted megalomaniac.
> I have been busy campaigning for Sanders for a couple months now. It takes up most of my free time but is worth it.


 

Sanders will be out of race soon Hammy........ then what you gonna do?

http://www.bloomberg.com/politics/a...-clinton-looks-to-run-up-the-score-on-sanders


----------



## WeedHopper

grass hopper said:


> he will and has said anything to get more votes. think tank ideas. he is king of bull ****. do u believe?



Yeah,,,none of the rest are Bullshiters. :rofl:


----------



## Rosebud

Hammy I agree with your assesment of political name. I too feel the bern, but i don't believe he will win.. and I am pretty sure you could guess who i will be voting for. A resume.


----------



## WeedHopper

Me and you agree pretty much on everything but this one GH. I just dont want the same old crap in the White House with Hillery as we have had forever. Same old fighting witn nothing getting done. I dont know if he will do anything different, ,,but i know the rest will do what they have always done,,,nothing.


----------



## Locked

Bernie Sanders will be the Democratic Nominee or the GOP will win the White House in November. Independents and true Progressives won't show up to vote for $Hillary the Corporate Bought NeoCon. 
I feel confident that as more people get to know about Bernie more people will #FEELTHEBERN.


----------



## Grower13

Hamster Lewis said:


> Bernie Sanders will be the Democratic Nominee or the GOP will win the White House in November. Independents and true Progressives won't show up to vote for $Hillary the Corporate Bought NeoCon.
> I feel confident that as more people get to know about Bernie more people will #FEELTHEBERN.


 

I feel your pain on Hillary Hammy........ 

View attachment WWWWWW.jpg


----------



## Locked

Grower13 said:


> Sanders will be out of race soon Hammy........ then what you gonna do?
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/politics/a...-clinton-looks-to-run-up-the-score-on-sanders



$Hillary can try and spin it all she wants but the facts are she barely won Iowa due to some coin flips,  which is ridiculous,  and barely won Nevada. Meanwhile Bernie cleaned her clock in NH and is pretty much tied in delegates, not counting super delegates which are not locked in.  Nevada was supposed to be a stronghold for her.  Sure she will do well in South Carolina but after that it will be a slug fest.  Bernie is picking up steam nationwide now and is just about tied or leading in national polls.  Oh and if bad news comes from one of the many investigations that are underway she is toast.  She has a minus 12 favorability rating. No one has ever won with one so bad.  If the Establishment forces her down our thoats, it will be their fault when she loses in November.


----------



## Locked

She is not the one true Progressive liberals want.  She is the one Corporate America and the Establishment are trying to shove down our thoats.  She is not progressive at all.  Time for real change. Time to #FEELTHEBERN #BERNIE2016 #HILLNO


----------



## Grower13

Hamster Lewis said:


> $Hillary can try and spin it all she wants but the facts are she barely won Iowa due to some coin flips, which is ridiculous, and barely won Nevada. Meanwhile Bernie cleaned her clock in NH and is pretty much tied in delegates, not counting super delegates which are not locked in. Nevada was supposed to be a stronghold for her. Sure she will do well in South Carolina but after that it will be a slug fest. Bernie is picking up steam nationwide now and is just about tied or leading in national polls. Oh and if bad news comes from one of the many investigations that are underway she is toast. She has a minus 12 favorability rating. No one has ever won with one so bad. If the Establishment forces her down our thoats, it will be their fault when she loses in November.


 

Bernie was supposed to be a Clinton pawn........ someone who was to make it look like Hillary was having to work a little at campaigning while racking up money and votes........... Now Bernie is becoming a issue for the Clintons......... his days are numbered....... the Democratic party who claims to be the party for the little man will crush him...... if he makes a negative sound he will be retired..... period....... we all know how the Clintons work...... I hope she enjoys her elderly years in prison personally.


----------



## WeedHopper

political name is gonna win you bunch of Potheads.  :rofl:
Dont get mad guys,,im just having fun. I think Grower13 has a crush on Hillery. :smoke1:
You go Hammy,,,i like tha Burn,,,just dont think he has a chance in hell of being President,,hes to old and has to much hair like Hippie. ...  Lol


----------



## pcduck

Bernie is one door away from being a communist.

Hillary should be behind a locked door.

And political name wants to buy a door.


----------



## WeedHopper

No,,,political name owns the company that makes the doors and dont give a ****. Lol
He emailed a secret about the door company,, to Hillery,,,which she denies.
Bernies to old to open the door without help from his younger wife. :rofl:


----------



## Hackerman

You know.... this IS the United States of America where ANY young man can grow up to be President. There is a space on the ballot for write-ins.

Ringodoggie for President. 

Not only will I legalize pot but I'll make it free for everyone. 

A Pot in every chicken.

No person goes unstoned in MY country. 

Land of the Free and Home of the .... ah, [scratch scratch] ahem, [cough cough] well, whatever. I forget.


----------



## grass hopper

I love ya ham. I am so with you on this, but worried republicans will take it. The only shot Dems. have at that point is Rubio takes it. This could happen. If it does, the donald will go independent and Dems win in a landslide.  

Weedhop, I have read so much bad s*** on political name in local papers, but am in a blue state. The only national paper I read is BARRONS. This is a wall street national paper which leans HEAVILY REPUBLICAN. This is what they have written about political name. If he got in the white house, I would be embarrassed and ashamed that any person like this could lead the USA. I totally understand the anger in voters. This is almost all the Republican hatred of everything, including their own party. You can't even get a tea party republican to agree with a traditional republican. I REALLY HATE THE TEAPARTY (KOCH BROTHERS)!! Read on man..




http://www.barrons.com/articles/don...yst-1444451156?tesla=y&mod=BOL_archive_twm_ls


http://www.barrons.com/articles/pol...ina-1447478085?tesla=y&mod=BOL_archive_twm_ls

http://lawnewz.com/high-profile/we-...me-is-named-in-at-least-169-federal-lawsuits/


----------



## Locked

pcduck said:


> Bernie is one door away from being a communist.



  I would think you would know the difference between Socialism,  Democratic Socialism,  and Communism.  
Bernie Sanders is a Democratic Socialist. Much like FDR he believes in a Government that uses tax revenue to help the Middle Class and Working Poor. Not for tax breaks for the wealthy and Corporate Welfare for Highly Profitable Companies...which is what we have going on now.  This Country has been a Democratic Socialist Country for decades.  Public Roads, schools and libraries. Fire and police,  snow plows,  Social Security,  Medicare and Medicaid.  All Democratic Socialism at work.  FDR and the New Deal helped this Country thrive.  It wasn't until Reagan and Trickle Down Economics that the Middle Class started taking a beating and the Wealth started being transferred from the Middle Class to the top 10 percent. Now almost all new wealth goes to the top ONE PERCENT.  I am a Middle Class Union worker who is tired of the war on the Middle Class and Working Poor. Tired of having my tax dollars used for tax breaks for the wealthy who stash their money off shore and don't pay their fair share of taxes.  Tired of big Oil, Tobacco and Pharma getting Corporate Welfare while they make billions in Profit.  It's time to say no more.  I want a President who will look out for US and not the wealthy and powerful. 
Sorry for the rant, that is why I have been away from here. I don't think I can keep my Politics from bleeding through right now.  I had never donated to a Candidate before until Bernie Sanders.  Now not only have I donated multiple times I also phone bank for him whenever I have free time.


----------



## Locked

One more thing. I believe Bernie tops everyone in the amount of votes received so far in Primaries.  That says a lot. I still don't know if I can cast a vote for $Hillary if it comes down to that.  I want to keep the RepubliKKKans out of the White House but not sure if I can stomach voting for her.  And that is why she has no chance of winning in November.  People don't like or trust her.  Okay enough. Sorry for the Politics.  Back to phone banking.


----------



## Rosebud

I love your passion Hammy, I hope everyone has it so as to stop political name. I have nothing against socialism.. I mean, might as well give it a whirl.

Duck, that was pretty clever.

I too would be mortified if political name was out president.  I am so glad my mom isn't alive to see him. :~)


----------



## Rosebud

Hamster. Tell me what you most distrust about Hillary?  Ben Gaza, Emails? Monica?


----------



## grass hopper

*Donald political name, King of Whoppers*
Donald political name leads the pack of candidatesin the worst way.
By THOMAS G. DONLAN

January 2, 2016
Happy New Year? Whats there to be happy about in such an election year? The trend has gone down so long: Printing press, telegraph, rotary printing press, newsreels, radio, television, the World Wide Web, Twitter. One after the other, technologies have accelerated the diffusion of lies and defamation.
Early in the era of mass media, it was said that A lie can travel halfway around the world, while the truth is putting on its shoes. (Attributing it to Mark Twain was a lie itself and the truth hasnt caught up.) And Jonathan Swift said much the same a couple of hundred years earlier, in the dark ages of media: Falsehood flies, and truth comes limping after it.
But barefoot, limping legions of fact-checkers carry on, as American politicians and public-policy activists generate dubious claims, confused assertions, mixed messages, and outright falsehoods faster than fact-checkers can catalog and contradict them.
Founded in 2003, FactCheck.org became the first independent gang of journalists measuring the distance from political attack to verifiable fact. PolitiFact (a project of the Tampa Bay Times) and the Washington Post Fact Checker soon followed, and other news organizations have organized similar efforts.
A dozen years ago, some hoped that impartial checking of political charges would force politicians and their advisors to be more cautious, using charges that would withstand close scrutiny. They were dreaming. Worse, they contributed to the problem.
As fact-checking grew more common, it became clearer than ever that almost every candidate lied, or at least put such a favorable spin on their stories that nothing could be accepted without a lengthy footnote. Of course, most people dont read footnotes.
At that point, it was almost inevitable that somebody would see public cynicism as an opportunity, instead of a problem.
_Nobody Does It Better_
In the 2015 stage of the 2016 campaign, Donald political name used false statements to express fundamental truths about his views.
For example, its not true that, as he said, he saw thousands and thousands of people cheering in Jersey City, N.J., as the World Trade Center towers fell on Sept. 11, 2001. It never happened. It was never on television, and reporters could not find witnesses of the alleged celebration.
American TV did show thousands cheering in several Middle Eastern cities, so political name could have been confused. But the mistake, if it was one, became a lie after fact- checkers exposed it and political name persisted, denouncing them. Politically, political names denunciation of Muslims in America underscored his fear of terrorists and his desire to control, suppress, and expel millions of people because some might be terrorists or sympathizers. The lie expressed the fact that political name feels that way, just as some Americans do.
FactCheck.org recently created a new title for political name: King of Whoppers, citing the 9/11 claim and many more.
To quote FactCheck.org:
political name boasted that he predicted Osama bin Laden. A book political name published in 2000 mentioned bin Laden once, and predicted nothing about bin Ladens future plans.
political name heard that Obama is thinking about signing an executive order where he wants to take your guns away. If so, he misheard. What Obama reportedly considered was requiring large-volume private gun dealers to conduct background checks, not confiscating firearms from those who own them.
political name said he heard the Obama administration plans to accept 200,000 Syrian refugeeseven upping that wildly inaccurate number to 250,000 in another speech. Nope and nope. The number is about 10,000.
political name said he got to know [Russian leader Vladimir] Putin very well while the two were on CBS _60 Minutes_. The two men were interviewed separately, in different countries thousands of miles apart.
political name claimed his campaign is 100% self-funded. At the time, more than 50% of his campaigns funds had come from outside contributors.
political name said his tax plan is revenue-neutral. The pro-business Tax Foundation estimated that the proposal would reduce revenues to the Treasury by more than $10 trillion over 10 years, even assuming his plan would create economic growth.
political name told the story of a two-year-old who got autism a week after the child got a vaccine. But theres no evidence of such a link. The study that claimed to have found a link between vaccines and autism has been exposed as an elaborate fraud. It was retracted five years ago by the journal that published it, and the author was stripped of his license to practice medicine in Britain.
political name said Mexico doesnt have a birthright citizenship policy. It does.
political name claimed credit for getting Ford Motor to move a plant from Mexico to Ohio. Ford says it made the decision years before political name even announced his run for president.
political name denied that he ever called female adversaries some of these things: fat pigs, dogs, slobs, and disgusting animals. He used all of those terms.
political name said in June there are no jobs, when official statistics were showing 5.4 million job openingsthe most in 15 years.
political name claimed economic growth in the U.S. has never been below zero until the third quarter of 2015. Who ever heard of this? he asked. Except its not unheard of. Economic growth has been below zero 42 times since 1946.
_More Trouble Ahead_
Mark Twain also didnt say, It aint what you dont know that gets you into trouble. Its what you know for sure that just aint so.
So far, political name hasnt gotten into enough trouble. Were waiting for his supporters to realize that no cause can be well served by reckless disregard of the truth.
As FactCheck.org and other fact-checkers have observed, political name is just the king of whoppers, not the only one telling them. The organizations have also highlighted preposterous and mendacious statements by Democrats and other Republicans, too numerous to squeeze onto this page. Readers should visit the fact-checkers Websites for details.
All candidates should be judged by their principlesand we should presume they have no principles if they cant tell the truth about the facts supporting them.


----------



## grass hopper

go ham, rose, THG. All well read growers and VOTERS! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Grower13

View attachment 082015_Castle_Hillary.jpg


----------



## grass hopper

Hey duck, I don't love or dislike Hillary. Should she win, I think it would be like Bill running the country all over again. He would play a major role in her running the country. Even the republicans say he did an exceptional job as president.. If he can keep it in his pants, i think they could be great.  Just thoughts..


----------



## WeedHopper

political name will be our next President. Not sure who he will pick for VP. That is my prediction. Course i am high,,,so Sponge Bob might be our next President, ,,if so i hope he picks Stewie for VP.


----------



## Locked

Rosebud said:


> Hamster. Tell me what you most distrust about Hillary?  Ben Gaza, Emails? Monica?



I don't care about Benghazi or her emails.  Those are just GOP witch hunts trying to dirty her up before the Election.  
A brief list of some stuff. 

She flip flops constantly.  She was for a single payer health care system for a long time. Then she gets contributions from the health care industry and Big Pharma and suddenly she is against single payer.  Then she sees how popular it is and flip flops back after saying it would never happen. 
She was pro gun ownership back in 08 when she ran against Obama,  now she is a Staunch supporter of strict gun control because Bernie Sanders is pro 2nd Ammendment and she thinks that will help her. 
She was for the TPP and the Keystone pipeline until she flip flopped against them when the polling told her to. 
Back when Bernie was marching with MLK for Civil Rights she was campaigning for Goldwater a Segregationist. 
When Bill Clinton was caught up in his infidelity scandals she actively and viscously attacked the Women who came forward. Trying to sully their reputation. 
She was supportive of NAFTA. 
She and Bill Clinton both pushed through unfair Justice Reform that targeted Minority groups and even referred to minority children as being Super Predators. 
She,  as Secretary of State,  sold Fracking all over the globe. Some Environmentalist. 
She is a liar.  She lied about the Irish peace process, her vote in favor of the Iraq war, her reason for illegally using a personal email server, that her family was dead broke when they left the White House, about landing under sniper fire in Bosnia.  
She accepted millions of Dollars from foreign governments.  While serving as Secretary of State, The Clinton Foundation accepted boatloads of cash from countries that fund Hamas, harbor terrorists, suppress women, and regularly execute gays and lesbians.  Conflict of interest much?
I could go on but that should be sufficient to prove my point. 
This is a good article that shows one of her issues with me. http://www.salon.com/2015/10/15/the_worst_thing_hillary_clinton_has_ever_done/


----------



## Rosebud

Wow Hammy, is that all? lol   Thank you for your very succinct reply. 

Grasshopper, good post up there thank you.


----------



## WeedHopper

Man you guys are getting to deep for me,,,i just wanna make money. I was making money with Bill Clinton, ,,SHE ,,,Hillary,,, is not Bill ,,she is a all out Politician. I need a Business Person/Man,,,that would be DONALD Trumps crooked ***. He is a Billionair for a reason.


----------



## Rosebud

Will he release his tax records? Is he really as rich as he says? Did he ever give money to the vets?? Inquiring minds want to know. I really hope someone stops this national embarrassment. Love ya WH.

I am a child of the sixties, i love Bernie. i just don't know if he could win.


----------



## Locked

political name has not once given a detailed explanation on anything. He is big on words and phrases but short on detail. Worst of all he is racist, bigoted and misogynistic. He encourages violence at his public speeches. He is a joke. He only is rich because of his daddy's will and the rigged economy that allows the wealthy to make huge profits while paying little to no taxes on it. Millionaires routinely pay less tax then teachers, police fire fighters etc.


----------



## Grower13

What has Bernie done? What qualifies him to be president? what are his big accomplishments?


----------



## Locked

Grower13 said:


> What has Bernie done? What qualifies him to be president? what are his big accomplishments?


Early days

Won a championship on the basketball team at his primary school in Brooklyn.

Was Captain of his cross-country team, winning a lot of races. In fact, he was so successful he was repeatedly talked about in the schools yearbook the very next year despite having already graduated.

Early activism


Forced the class president at his James Madison High School to raise scholarship money for kids in Korea, after they had been orphaned due to the war there in the 1950s.

Organized a sit-in against segregation when he was still a student in college. This was the first civil rights sit-in in Chicago history. This led to the University of Chicago investigating the discrimination just a week afterward.

 Mayor of Burlington

Defeated the 5-term mayor of Burlington, winning by just ten votes in his bid against Democratic mayor Gorden Paquette. Hey, a win is a win. The odds were stacked against him. (Guma, The Peoples Republic, pg. 42.)

He won re-election three times, defeating Democratic and Republican contenders.

Caused voter turnout to double during his tenure.

Burlington became the first city in the country to fund community-trust housing under Sanders leadership.

He not only balanced the city budget, but undertook ambitious downtown revitalization projects. He even helped bring in a minor-league baseball team to the town, the Vermont Reds.

He sued the towns local cable franchise and won reduced rates for customers.

Kept a developer from turning important waterfront property into condominiums, hotels, and offices to be used only by the wealthy and affluent. Instead, it was made into housing, parks, and public space. Even today, the area still has many parks and miles of public beach and bike baths, including a science center.

Provided new firms with seed funding, and helped businesses create trade associations. He funded training programs to give women access to nontraditional jobs and even gave special attention to women wanting to become entrepreneurs.

Voted as one of Americas best mayors by U.S. News & World Report in 1987.

Teaching days

Taught political science at Harvard Universitys Kennedy School of Government and Hamilton College.

U.S. House of Representatives

His 1990 victory was described by The Washington Post as being the First Socialist Elected to the United States House of Representatives in more than 40 years.

Served in the House from 1991 until the time he became a Senator in 2007. Over a span of 16 years, he continuously won re-election by large margins, with the only exception being 1994.

In his very first year in the House, he co-founded the Congressional Progressive Caucus. He led this group for its first eight years. Its primary devotion is to advance liberal causes and is currently the largest organization within the Democratic congressional caucus.

He sided with the minority in voting against the use of force against Iraq in 1991 and 2002. He also opposed the 2003 invasion of Iraq.

Voted against the Patriot Act despite the majority of Congress voting for it (357 to 66). He also sponsored several amendments trying to limit its effects, even getting a proposal passed through the House preventing the government from obtaining a record of the books people buy.

Was an open critic of Federal Reserve Chair Alan Greenspan and took him head on insisting he only represented large and wealthy corporations. Greenspan later admitted to Congress that his economic ideology regarding risky mortgage loans was flawed.

He passed more amendments than any other member during his time in the House. It earned him the nickname The Amendment King. He did this despite being a socialist and Congress being controlled by Republicans from 1994 to 2006, in one of the most partisan right-wing Houses ever.

Passed an amendment to require offenders who are convicted of fraud and other white collar crime to give appropriate notice to victims and other persons in cases where there are multiple victims eligible to receive restitution.

Passed an amendment that improved Postsecondary Education. It administered a competitive grant program to institutions of higher education seeking to reduce costs through the purchase of goods and services. This saved colleges and taxpayers both money.

He amended the Treasury and General Government Appropriations Act of 2003, stopping the IRS from being able to use funds that violate current pension age discrimination laws.

He expanded free health care and won a $100 million increase in funding by using his amendment powers. This added community health centers that gave out a variety of free health care services.

Prevented child labor by passing an amendment to a general appropriations bill. This stated that the U.S. will not appropriate funds for the importation of goods made by the hands of minors.

Won a $22 million increase for low-income home energy assistance and a related weatherization assistance program. This helped heat homes for the poor.

Passed an amendment that formed a bipartisan coalition effectively prohibiting the Export-Import Bank from handing out loans for nuclear projects in China.

U.S. Senate

Defeated a wealthy businessman, Rich Tarrant, to win his U.S. Senate seat in 2006, in one of the most expensive campaigns in Vermonts history.

Received the distinction of being named the third-most popular senator in the country, according to Public Policy Polling in August 2011.

Given a score of 100 percent by the NAACP and NHLA (National Hispanic Leadership Agenda) based on his record during his time in the Senate.

Named one of the top 5 American Jews of the Forward 50 in 2015.

Chairman of the United States Senate Committee on Veterans Affairs in 2013-2014.

Became ranking minority member of the Senate Budget Committee in January 2015.

Became ranking minority member of the Subcommittee on Primary Health and Aging.

Passed an amendment making sure that solar water heaters provide at least 30 percent of hot water for new federal buildings. This is forcing us to use green energy.

Made sure to it that bailout funds werent used to replace laid-off U.S. workers with exploited and poorly-paid foreign workers.

Helped ensure that child care was being offered to parents in the Armed Forces by requiring the Comptroller General to provide accurate reporting on what was being done.

Required a public database be made available showing the names of senior Department officials seeking employment with defense contractors. This helped crack down on corruption.

Required that the TRICARE program provide treatment to veterans affected by certain types of autism. It wasnt previously being done.

Won a battle requiring the Government Accountability Office to conduct an audit of the Board of Governors of the Federal Reserve System (the part that doesnt interfere with monetary policy). This revealed the names of the recipients of over 2,000,000,000,000 in taxpayer assistance.

Was praised by John McCain(R-AZ) and Sen. Jack Reed(D-RI) for overhauling the Veterans Administration. Was said to have done such an excellent job of bringing all parties to a deal, that it wouldnt have gotten done without Sanders work.

But, most of all, what Bernie has done is inspire Americans. Thats what hes doing in this election. His list of accomplishments doesnt include all the times hes stood on the Senate floor giving a passionate speech on why the big banks need to be broken up. No, you cant quite quantify things like that.
http://www.addictinginfo.org/2016/0...ernie-sanders-accomplishments-with-citations/


----------



## Locked

For me it comes down to him fighting for the Middle Class and Working Poor for Decades. 
The fact that he recognizes that climate change is real and the biggest risk to our planet. 
The fact that he is pro renewable green energy. 
Pro Union. 
Pro Living Wage. 
Pro Single Payer Healthcare. 
Pro Equal Rights for all people. 
Pro removing MJ from the Scheduled list. 
Pro Women's Rights. 
The list goes on and on.


----------



## Grower13

View attachment geor.png



his money is on Hillary......... not good for Bernie.


----------



## Kraven

Word, I feel the Bern!


----------



## burnin1




----------



## WeedHopper

:rofl:
Morning ,,,see we can talk Politics, ,,and nobodies mad,,or fighting. I aint thats for sure. Im Not gonna get mad at my friends over any of these asshats thats running for President . Who ever wins,,i hope they help small business owners. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## pcduck

I second that "Yehaaaaaaaaa"


:48::bong: biu


----------



## WeedHopper

Lets smoke Duck. :48::48::48:


----------



## Hackerman

I'm with you WH. I could care less who wins as long as they legalize pot. I just want to see this happen before I die. LMAO

And, I was even more like you for the almost 20 years that I owned my own business. Back in those days there were actually 2 clear parties and for me.... I voted a straight Republic ticket because, the way the Republicans lie, cheat and steal was more beneficial to me (as a small business owner) than the way the Democrats lie, cheat and steal. LOL

Now, I am old and retired and so if I voted by party terms I would probably vote a Democratic ticket because the way the Democrats lie, cheat and steal is more beneficial to me (as an old fart) than the way the Republicans lie, cheat and steal. LMAO

Although, it's a pretty different world in politics today. Party lines are blurred beyond recognition and no candidate says "What they will do", but rather they all seem to focus on bashing what their opponent is doing.

It really has become, "Who's fart stinks the least". LOL

My business took me to Washington almost weekly and I spent most of my time at the Pentagon and some on the Hill at committee stuff and if I could tell you some of the things I saw and some of the things that I was involved in, you would just stare in awe (and disbelief). Believe me, it's really different than most think. Turn on CSPAN and watch a session of Congress some time. It's like a grade school class when the teacher has left the room. LMAO And, what goes on behind the camera is way worse. 

I stopped voting for a long time after seeing what I saw. Now, I focus most of my voting on local stuff and issues like pot that I really give a **** about. LOL

Believe me when I tell you that it doesn't matter who you like or who you support for President. There are people who currently KNOW who is going to be the next President. I just don't happen to be one of those people (or I would tell you. LOL). But, again, believe me when I tell you.... you and your vote are NOT what decides who is President of the United States. It's way more complicated than that. And, more complicated than the average voter would understand, anyway. Running this country is a lot more complex than most people would ever understand. And, there are certain groups of people who make sure that all the variables are able to balance. It is NOT coincidence. LOL 

Still, it's fun. It's like watching big time wrestling. We all know it's fake but watching them slam themselves around the ring and scream obscenities at their opponents allows us to forget our miserable little meaningless lives for a short time while we live vicariously through theirs. Thank god for television or we wouldn't know who to vote for. LMAO

The End


----------



## grass hopper

yup, pick ur poison. VERY impressed ham (sir)!!:aok::goodposting:


----------



## Rosebud

The debate was ridiculous... i have never watched big time wrestling, but I think i did last night.


----------



## WeedHopper

Rubio looked like an idiot. Cruz looked like the moron that he always does. political name was political name. Ive always thought political name was a Prick and still do,,,but the guy that owns the Company i have subbed out to for 20 yrs is a prick,,,and that Prick has made me lots of money. So i will go with the Prick thats gonna make me money,,,and my best chance for that is with Prick political name. Lol


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> The debate was ridiculous... i have never watched big time wrestling, but I think i did last night.


 

They were fighting to be the one who gets to body slam Hillary once and for all.


----------



## Rosebud

WeedHopper said:


> Rubio looked like an idiot. Cruz looked like the moron that he always does. political name was political name. Ive always thought political name was a Prick and still do,,,but the guy that owns the Company i have subbed out to for 20 yrs is a prick,,,and that Prick has made me lots of money. So i will go with the Prick thats gonna make me money,,,and my best chance for that is with Prick political name. Lol




LOL that should be on a campaign poster...


----------



## yarddog

Hopper, you summed it up.   political name is a douche.  For sure, and I'm sure I wouldn't like him if we lived next door.    But I don't care if I like the prez or not.   I just want the job done, personal feelings aside


----------



## WeedHopper

Yesser Dog,,thats what i want... Im sick of the politically correct punks like Rubio and Cruz. Hell Cruz makes me sick just looking at the idiot. And Marco could give a rats ***,,,he just wants to run something besides his mouth.  Hell he didnt show up in the Senant most the time. Hillary just wants to be the first women President, ,,and aint gonna get **** done no more then Obama did because she owes to many favors to her donars.


----------



## Locked

I don't care that political name is a Douche Nozzle. I care that he doesn't have a clue as to how to run a Country and keep us safe.  He is not really even that great a businessman.  His daddy left him a ton of money and he has had 4 bankruptcies. He never gives specifics because he doesn't have a clue about what he talks about.  Him, the Clintons and the millionaires in Congress are the problem. They want an Oligarchy, not a Democracy.  I will vote for the guy who has been fighting for the Middle Class and Working Poor for Decades. The guy who wants our tax dollars to go towards us and not for tax cuts for the wealthy and Corporate Welfare for Highly Profitable Companies.  #BERNIE2016 #FEELTHEBERN #HILLNO


----------



## Rosebud

Hammy, i am leaning toward the Bern.


----------



## WeedHopper

At least Hammy is one Loyal Brother. But your going down with the ship Little Brother,,and thats okay,,,ive been swimming many times.
Yall keep leaning,,,ya gonna fall over. Lol
Bernie dont stand a chance in hell guys,,come on,,get real. You can dream all ya want,,but you know and i know Bernie can not win. Would be great,,,i like Bernie,,,,but he cant win,,,and if he did,,,they wouldnt let that old man do ****. Ask Cruz and Rubio? :rofl:

As for Trumps Bankruptcies,,,,he is a Billionair. Call him what ya want,,,he is a very rich Prick. And dont be mad cause his Dad had money to loan his Son. So what. If he is so bad,,,how come he is so far ahead?


----------



## grass hopper

political name is everything ham said. But he is also dangerous. I would not only be embarrassed should political name wins, but I would be afraid. He will start a trade war with china if he does what he says.  Weedhop, Obama has been told NO on ANYTHING he wants to get done. Even if it's the republican ideas. How did political name make us, you $$?? Did you ever take a minute to see what Obama has done while fighting republicans?? A vote for any republican is a vote AGAINST the middle class. Its been the Reagan, Bush tax cuts, for the rich is what's making them stronger and the middle class weaker. Why are republicans against healthcare??  Raising Minimum Wage?? Deny global warming? Hmmm. BECAUSE THE WEALTHY WILL HAVE TO HELP PAY FOR IT. When Dems wanna raise taxes on the ultra rich, so they pay the same tax  rate (%) as you, THE REPUBLICANS scream "NO NEW TAXES". The republicans have stated Obama has done nothing!! And most unread voters believe and state this. This is exactly what they want. PLEASE spend a few minutes reviewing thread. THANKS

http://www.addictinginfo.org/2013/0...sident-obamas-accomplishments-with-citations/


----------



## pcduck

In this election, I would be more concerned with, who will be Vice-President.

As,

Bernie may die in office

Hillary may be in Jail.

political name will resign and will be laughing, as he does.


----------



## yarddog

Haha^^^     I am against minimum wage being raised.    I have busted my butt, spent close to $10,000 in tools, had thousands of dollars in classes to slowly make my way to $18 hr.   And these folks that can't even put my burger together correctly want to make more???  We need industry, factory jobs.  That's where the middle class was, and should be now.   Decent paying, hands on manual jobs.  My vote would be completely Dependant on how the person feels about minimum wage.   
My thoughts,,,,   political name may be assassinated,  Bernie will be railroaded, and that dog Hillary will win.   The system ain't going down this easy.   It's all a farce.


----------



## Hackerman

pcduck said:


> In this election, I would be more concerned with, who will be Vice-President.
> 
> As,
> 
> Bernie may die in office
> 
> Hillary may be in Jail.
> 
> political name will resign and will be laughing, as he does.




Now, THAT'S funny.


----------



## WeedHopper

Morning friends. We all have opinions, ,,and ya know what they say about opinions.  :rofl:
After Super Tuesday if political name is still kicking that ***,,,you will know who will be going up against Hillery and Her VP Bernie.


----------



## WeedHopper

grass hopper said:


> political name is everything ham said. But he is also dangerous. I would not only be embarrassed should political name wins, but I would be afraid. He will start a trade war with china if he does what he says.  Weedhop, Obama has been told NO on ANYTHING he wants to get done. Even if it's the republican ideas. How did political name make us, you $$?? Did you ever take a minute to see what Obama has done while fighting republicans?? A vote for any republican is a vote AGAINST the middle class. Its been the Reagan, Bush tax cuts, for the rich is what's making them stronger and the middle class weaker. Why are republicans against healthcare??  Raising Minimum Wage?? Deny global warming? Hmmm. BECAUSE THE WEALTHY WILL HAVE TO HELP PAY FOR IT. When Dems wanna raise taxes on the ultra rich, so they pay the same tax  rate (%) as you, THE REPUBLICANS scream "NO NEW TAXES". The republicans have stated Obama has done nothing!! And most unread voters believe and state this. This is exactly what they want. PLEASE spend a few minutes reviewing thread. THANKS
> 
> http://www.addictinginfo.org/2013/0...sident-obamas-accomplishments-with-citations/




And you belive Hillery is gonna fix this? Really? Those old Basterds are not going to let that WOMEN do ****,,,no more then they let OBAMA do ****. Besides Obama is full of **** just like the rest. I dont have the answers ,,,but ive seen small businesses getting there *** kicked and we need a change. Hillary aint going to bring that change.


----------



## grass hopper

Voting Republican is similar to cutting. Some like it. Some just don't see it. I don't love Obama but I certainly don't wanna see all he has done reversed. I used to vote republican half the time until I retired and began to read. The more I read, the more I realized just how little I knew. I will never vote republican again. YARDDOG, I did read that minimum wage is how most other wages are set. Meaning, if min. Wage was reduced to $5. Hour. Your $18. An hour would be cut to bout $8. An hour. It's not in our best interest to freeze or lower the min. Wage. Republicans want you to believe raising the min. Wage is a bad thing and you took the bait. The wealthy would love to reset the min. Wage to $1. Hour. If you spend enough time watching fox news, you will agree.


----------



## WeedHopper

I was a very big Bill Clinton supporter. He balanced the budget and my business was booming. After Bill it all went to hell in a hand basket. Now im grasping at anytning that looks like it might bring jobs back. Right now thats political name. Will he,,,i dont know,,,but i know for damn sure Rubio and Cruz wont,,,and Hillary doesnt stand a chance with the Republicans.  Hell they wont even vent a new Justice if Obama picks one,,,because they hate his black ***,,because they are a bunch of racist. They might as well be wearing hoods. Those basterds have done nothing but stand in the way of every Democrat bill that hits the floor.
So im going with political name.  If those asshats go against their own parties President, ,,the ppl will clean their clocks in the next elections for the House and  the Senate ,,,just like Trumps doing to Rubio and Cruz.


----------



## Hackerman

Weedhopper... without exposing too much, can you say what kind of small business you own?


----------



## Rosebud

Did i mention I am glad for the first time ever that my mom died, as this nasty childish republican party would kill her. just the lack of manners.. Then the bigotry would finish her off.
Pants wetting really?  Mr sweet potato complaining rubio wears too much make up? There is not enough pot in the world to get thru this election cycle.


----------



## grass hopper

Rosebud said:


> Did i mention I am glad for the first time ever that my mom died, as this nasty childish republican party would kill her. just the lack of manners.. Then the bigotry would finish her off.
> Pants wetting really? Mr sweet potato complaining rubio wears too much make up? There is not enough pot in the world to get thru this election cycle.


 
love ya rose, truly understand. political name wont help u weedhop. all he wants to do is make himself richer and that will mean more help for the upper 1%. sorry.. if u believe a word he says, u have not read all these posts.


----------



## AluminumMonster

I believe every last politician is out to better themselves. I don't  think political name, Sanders, Clinton.... any of them give two flying poops about us at all. To sit here and think that political name won't be richer, or Sanders for that matter, after being president is insanity. They all only care for themselves, plain and simple.


----------



## pcduck

At this point I would vote for anyone that was not  a lawyer or a career politician.

FDR signed into law the marijuana tax law of 1937 making marijuana illegal. Just a FYI


----------



## WeedHopper

Hackerman said:


> Weedhopper... without exposing too much, can you say what kind of small business you own?



Construction.


----------



## WeedHopper

grass hopper said:


> love ya rose, truly understand. political name wont help u weedhop. all he wants to do is make himself richer and that will mean more help for the upper 1%. sorry.. if u believe a word he says, u have not read all these posts.



Dont care if he makes more money,,,i want to make money, ,,thats why i want him to win. THEY all want to make money. So freaking what,,,thats why i dont punch a clock. I own my own business, ,,i want to make money.  Go figure.
You guys talk like the rest of these asshates dont want to make money,,,really,,,want to talk about how much money the Clintons have made just from speeches. Give me a freaking break. Yeah political name is the Devil. :rofl:
And i aint jealous cause im not in the upper 1%. But i sure would like to be. Lol.


----------



## grass hopper

WeedHopper said:


> Dont care if he makes more money,,,i want to make money, ,,thats why i want him to win. THEY all want to make money. So freaking what,,,thats why i dont punch a clock. I own my own business, ,,i want to make money. Go figure.
> You guys talk like the rest of these asshates dont want to make money,,,really,,,want to talk about how much money the Clintons have made just from speeches. Give me a freaking break. Yeah political name is the Devil. :rofl:
> And i aint jealous cause im not in the upper 1%. But i sure would like to be. Lol.


 
u r like trying to tell my dog it it not in his best interest to follow a squirrel into heavy traffic. so sorry for ur lack.


----------



## grass hopper

Money sees Hillary getting the nomination wrapped up by mid April. If so, "she will be the luckiest politician in America" if her opponent in November is "someone that's LOATHED by nearly half of Republican voters". Should Rubio take it (not likely), Donald will likely take the independent slot and lose big.     Yea, what do they know..


----------



## WeedHopper

grass hopper said:


> u r like trying to tell my dog it it not in his best interest to follow a squirrel into heavy traffic. so sorry for ur lack.



Now im like a dog,,,really. What ever Bro,,,im not gonna get stupid and nasty to my friends because we think different. Ive had my own business for over 20yrs,,,i am not a dog chasing a Rodent. I am a Man chasing my dream. Sorry i dont agree with you Hopper,,but i respect you enough to say im sorry if i made you that mad.
I made a promise to Rose and my Friends that i would not get nasty and i intend to keep that promise. We are adults who all have different opinions and thats what makes this World work. You may be right Hopper bout all this,,,but you might not,,who knows..When this is all over ,,,hopefully no mater what,,our Country will get back on top,and i can feed my family and Granddaughter whom we take care of.  I will continuse to chase my Dream no matter what hapens,,and you will still be my friend  Little Brother.


----------



## grass hopper

WeedHopper said:


> Now im like a dog,,,really. What ever Bro,,,im not gonna get stupid and nasty to my friends because we think different. Ive had my own business for over 20yrs,,,i am not a dog chasing a Rodent. I am a Man chasing my dream. Sorry i dont agree with you Hopper,,but i respect you enough to say im sorry if i made you that mad.


 
Kind of u Weedhop., am not mad (AT YOU). I also very much understand your drive to make more money. Owning  your own business is the smartest way to get there (please give yourself a raise). I, too, was in construction for over 30 years. Since retirement, I seem to spend too much time reading papers. I have gotten where I hate all republicans with the tea party at the very top.    Why would you ever think Donald would help you make more money?? I Have 2 Friends that buy, fixup / remodel, sell homes. Both do carpentry, are small general contractors and very well off. One of them likes political name also. He thinks the high fence will keep all of his competition away. His Xwife, VERY smart, well read and retired at 45, is the only friend who hates republicans more than I.


----------



## WeedHopper

I have always disliked political name. Always called him an ******* and Prick. I have pretty much always been a Democrat.  BUT this year is different. I do not want another 4yrs of the Republicans saying NO,NO,NO to every freaking thing Hillery tries to pass or get done. They wont let Her do **** and you know it. So i will go with the only person i think can get things done. If they start thier **** with their own Republican President, ,,the ppl will vote their asses out of the House and Senate and then things will get done. They are already talking **** about how they wont support political name,,,lol,,,it will be their undoing.
Rubio and Cruz are morons and would screw things up even more. After all,these are two of the idiots that keep shutting down tbe government.
Anyway we will know more after Tuesday.
Who ever wins this thing,,,i hope gets our Country back on track and gets our Democracy working again. No mattef what,,we need to clean house in the House and Senate. Get some ppl in there that can get deals done.


----------



## Rosebud

Ya know as a woman, i can't believe Hillary is still standing. I could have never lasted or been as strong as she is.. She did start  with a life time of service and working for children right out of college.  I admire her. I think if people want to pay her for speaking, good for her.


----------



## grass hopper

I agree that little positives will get done with ANY candidate. Republicans won't agree with anything until after catastrophe strikes. This will happen soon, imo, after, during the next recession, depression. political name is not the devil, but Donald scares the crap out of me and many. He is more than a loose cannon. Read an article a couple months back comparing his campaign to Hitlers. Hitler ran and won with similar ideologies. The yarddog is correct in political name may be assassinated...    Weedhop, most voters don't have the time or inclination to read enough to make an intelligent decision on ridding the dead weight in the house or senate. Tuesdays close. Gonna be big news and exciting.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I am beginning to think that the elections for the senate is as important as for POTUS.  IF we can get a democratic majority in the senate, then a democratic president can get something done.  A republican run congress is only going to get us more years of obstruction.  Replacing Scalia with a person that does not rule their religion is UUUGGGGEE.

Raising the minimum wage would be beneficial to us as a country.  Yarddog, I hope that you take more into account when you vote.  You could well get a raise if a higher minimum wage is adopted.  You certainly cannot be for others being oppressed simply because you worked hard and have a lot of money invested in tools can you?  It is disgusting and shameful that one can work full time in this country and still be under the poverty level...


----------



## WeedHopper

I agree with you THG.
Nobody makes less the 12 or 13 dollars an hour working for me,,,nobody. I couldnt look at myself in the mirror if i paid min wage. Thats rediculous .


----------



## yarddog

So many of the jobs available don't support higher wages.  Hopper, your line of work is what we need more of in this country.  It can support a higher wage.   Minimum wage isn't the problem.   The types of jobs available are the problem


----------



## grass hopper

Yard dog, both are are a small part of the problem. Where minimum wage has been voluntarily raised, the economy has prospered. Republicans don't want you to believe this..  We do NEED infrastructure work badly. This would be great for blue collar. Republicans WILL NOT agree..  I have read there are many high wage jobs waiting to be filled. Not enough people trained, qualified to fill these jobs.

Ham, Warren Buffet was the special guest this morning on squawk tv. I did not know he is a fan of Bernies! I have a lot of respect for both. Buffet is the only 1% that feels he should PAY MORE in taxes. That it is unfair that he (Buffet), pays a lesser tax rate than his secretary (BUFFET RULE). He is a democrat and also likes Hillary. Net worth 66 billion, lives in the $100,000 neighborhood. He also feels if you were born in America, you have already won the lottery..
Obama, other Democrats have been trying to raise taxes on the mega-rich. Republicans will NEVER agree. NO NEW TAXES!! Sounds good for those not really following. Downloaded the buffet rule.. 

https://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/Buffett_Rule_Report_Final.pdf


----------



## WeedHopper

Infrastructure is badly in need of repair or replacement thats for sure. I love Construction.  Hope we get jobs back soon. Guess we will see. This Election yr **** is killing me because i am a Government Contractor,,,and nothing gets done when these morons are fighting for a Job in Politics. Bastages .:rant::rant::rant::smoke1:


----------



## Hackerman

I wonder if anyone has considered that no matter who is in charge and no matter what they do, it's just going to get worse, anyway.

It is what has historically been refereed to as the decline of a civilization. I'm sure the Romans and the Greeks had forums where the people had conversations very similar to ours. LOL

A couple phases come to mind....

Fat, drunk and stupid is no way to go through life, son.

All things come to an end.

It was good while it lasted.

I weep for the children.

... to mention but a few.

All I can say is that I am glad that my lifetime spanned this wonderful, in my opinion, very peak of humanity, itself.


----------



## WeedHopper

Decline of civilization. Come on Bro. Im taking it your having a bad day. Smoke a bowl and smile a little.  Lol
I will never stop believing in Progress Little Brother . This is a great Country that has gotten off track.  We will get our Country back and it will be better then ever.  The sky is not falling and we are not entering Armageddon.  Lol
This Country has been thru tougher times then this ,,,,and renewed itself. We are the greatest Country on this Planet,,and i love it. We will get thru these times and kick some Economic ***. The doom and gloom thing is not for me,,nor have i ever seen anything done by ppl that think its already over and to late. We must be positive to get positive results. We can not go around claiming defeat,we are Americans and we will be back on top my friend. Hang in there Little Brother.


----------



## grass hopper

WeedHopper said:


> Decline of civilization. Come on Bro. Im taking it your having a bad day. Smoke a bowl and smile a little. Lol
> I will never stop believing in Progress Little Brother . This is a great Country that has gotten off track. We will get our Country back and it will be better then ever. The sky is not falling and we are not entering Armageddon. Lol
> This Country has been thru tougher times then this ,,,,and renewed itself. We are the greatest Country on this Planet,,and i love it. We will get thru these times and be greater then ever. The doom and gloom thing is not for me,,nor have i ever seen anything done by ppl that think its already over and to late. We must be positive to get positive results. We can not go around claiming defeat,we are Americans and we will be back on top my friend. Hang in there Little Brother.


 
yup y r right, we will get thru it, i think? but u will feel the pain bro, fursure. everyone will. u know we borrow half each month just to pay the interest on our debt. we are gonna have to pay dearly at some point. it may be close. gold has gone up more in the last month than in 4 years. its just getting started, i think. get more warnings on this every week, doomsday predictions. their reasons are undeniable.


----------



## WeedHopper

Of course i will feel the pain,,,thats called life. I feel the pain everyday. Lol
My bones hurt and so does my pocket book,,,but again thats life. I dont see the Doom and Gloom i guess some see. I see life which is and has always been tough for the Majority of ppl on this Planet. ****,,we dont know what tough is,,how bout being born in Bagdad or Syria or several other Countries thats getting thier asses blown up on a daily basis. 
We will as Americans make America great again.


----------



## grass hopper

u sure are an optimist, hop as i. but if u read what i read u would be worried if u are still in business next year. no worries


----------



## WeedHopper

Little Brother, ,,i read much more then you might think. Plus i work for tbe Government, ,and have seen plenty stuff you wouldnt believe. But again,,we will always have corruption in Politics and Life. My father died when i was 11, ,,and we were very poor. Life has been tough,,i have been shot,,stabbed,Open Heart Surgery,,,,and two bad Harley accidents.  According to my Doctors they have lost me 3 times and brought me back. So i am a fighter and i believe in fighting for what you want. I will continue to see things as Positive as i possibly can and fight for my Dreams. I believe out of all the ppl on this Planet,,We Americans  have the most freedom and chances to live a good life then any other Country on this Planet. I love my Country and believe great things are still to come for us and our families. We MUST remain Positive and fight for our Children and Grandchildrens future. We Can Not give up on them and their future.


----------



## Rosebud

Then please don't vote for a bigot.


----------



## Hackerman

It's not gloom and doom. I'm not American, I'm a 3rd world country. Your decline is my rise.

I'm not glooming, I'm celebrating. LOL

Everybody has their turn and NOBODY lasts forever. I saw it in Ceasar, and Alexander, both. And, like I said, when I visited the forums, I heard the same talk.

Different centuries is about the only difference to me.



Plus, there's no gloom with a pound of Satori. I cleaned and waxed my car today. Now, I'm cleaning the basement. All while smiling.


----------



## WeedHopper

Vote,,,i never said i would vote for him,,,i said i support and want Donald political name to win. I cant vote,,,i have been to Prison twice. Lol
Bigot? The freaking House and Senate is full of Racist *** Bigots. Lots of ppl are Racist, ,but pretend not to be. I am racist against asshats,,dont care what color the morons are. He is no more racist then all them other lying assholes who talk out of one side of their mouth. The only reason Obama couldn't pass **** is because he was black. Lol


----------



## WeedHopper

Hackerman said:


> It's not gloom and doom. I'm not American, I'm a 3rd world country. Your decline is my rise.
> 
> I'm not glooming, I'm celebrating. LOL
> 
> Everybody has their turn and NOBODY lasts forever. I saw it in Ceasar, and Alexander, both. And, like I said, when I visited the forums, I heard the same talk.
> 
> Different centuries is about the only difference to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, there's no gloom with a pound of Satori. I cleaned and waxed my car today. Now, I'm cleaning the basement. All while smiling.



Will not say what i would like to say to you Hack,,, because i promised Rose i would keep it clean.That was a shitty thing to say Bro about my Country. This thread was just fine without your Anti American Bullshit.
Completely unnecessary.


----------



## Rosebud

and this is why we can't talk politics and have nice things.


----------



## WeedHopper

Sorry Rose,, i never expected that. Everything has been just fine. Everybody was keeping things clean and agreeing to disagree.


----------



## Rosebud

This is a crazy time in our country.


----------



## SmokinMom

My oldest just turned 18 and he's excited about the election.  Even though we already voted early, I kept him home from school on Friday because he wanted to go to the political name rally.  I got so tired of hearing political name bad mouthing the other republicans, I swear it's all he did for the first 20 minutes, protesters being escorted out...   He never really did say much about the issues.  I did enjoy speaking with the reporter from New Zealand, but that's another story.

On Saturday we went to the Sanders rally.  What a different experience, I enjoyed it and most of what he had to say.  He didn't badmouth Clinton, just referred to her as his opponent.   I hope to god he gets the nomination but unfortunately I don't think he will.  .   I scratch my head wondering why anyone votes for Hillary.

An observation I made-  political name's audience was mostly older people.  Sanders crowd was mostly 20 and 30-somethings.  More lax and not so stuffy.  

If it's Clinton and political name in the election, I'll probably just not vote at all.  Maybe I'll write in Willie Nelson.


----------



## WeedHopper

Lol,,,im With ya SM,,,i cant vote. Lol
Me and my Wife both like Sanders,,,but im a realist. He cant win with all the Hillary supporters out there,,,as you see.
And i cant stand Cruz or Rubio.
 By the way,,nice to see ya SM. Glad ya came by,,i miss yas.


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> This is a crazy time in our country.



Yes it is,,,but if you study our History, ,,this aint near as crazy as things have been in our past.


----------



## Hackerman

What? You can't just be happy for me? I want my children to go to nice schools made of brick and motor with heating and cooling like your children do. Are Americans the only ones who should have this? My country is what your country was... before it was the great country it is today.

I think it's unfair of you not to be happy that I, and my children will be able to have as good a life as you have had. 

My people will work hard, just like yours did in the past. And we will grow, just like yours did in the past. And we will succeed, just like you did in the past..... and you will hate me for this???????

I will never understand people hating people. I thought we were all supposed to be happy for the graces of others.


----------



## WeedHopper

I dont hate you Bro,,,i dont know you. What i dont like is your attitude towards my Country. 
You said


> It's not gloom and doom. I'm not American, I'm a 3rd world country. Your decline is my rise.
> 
> I'm not glooming, I'm celebrating. LOL


That is not cool.
I would never celebrate you are your family's demise
I would hope for you and your Children to have a great life. I dont like to see anyone anywhere to do without or not be free. If you knew me Little Brother, ,you would know i am a good fair man who would never wish any family from anywhere to not have a wounderful life.
What Country are you in?


----------



## SmokinMom

Hackerman, I thought you were on the east coast????

Good to see you too, weed hopper!  :headbang2:


----------



## Hackerman

I did not celebrate anyone's direct demise but in order for some to prosper, others must suffer. It is sad, but it is the way of this world since the beginning of time. Maybe some day it will change but from forever until today, if small nations are to rise and become great nations.... great nations must fall. There is simply not enough in today's world for everyone to prosper. This is why America is great but the great nations of the past are all gone. America took the world from them by being better and stronger. Again.. maybe someday there will be enough for everyone. But not today. If there were enough, would your people not be paying mine "minimum wage" as you do your own people? You pay my people per month what you pay your people per hour. I understand, You are looking out for you and yours. 

So it was when Alexander conquered most of the known world and took their riches. Or, Rome, when it took people and slaves in order to prosper and give wonderful lives to the Roman people. 

Or, for that matter, America, when it raped the Rain Forest for cheap lumber and pulp to make your paper companies the greatest and richest in the world (at my people's expense) or when your country came to mine and paid $8 per month to my people to make products so the companies in your country could prosper and get rich. I wish my people were paid $8 per hour like yours. Maybe some day we will reach that great and giant goal. Not today. But, someday.

But, please do not look upon yourself any differently that Rome or Greece, killing and taking what you want regardless of the other nations suffering. You did it anyway. You did it to me and my people. 

It is the way of the world..... for me to prosper, you must not. I am sorry. I did not make the world that way. It just is. And, I want my family and my people to have all the wonderful things that the Greeks and the Romans and the Americans have had. Our turn is here and your turn is over. Just as Greece is battered and beaten. And Rome is barely a city from a great nation. So, must America fall for another nation to rise. I am sorry for you but I have my children to think of.

I will work harder and harder and my children will work harder and harder. And, some day will will grow better food and build better cars than America and the world will buy from us and the American economy will suffer (again I am sorry for you) simply because we can supply what the world wants better and cheaper than America.. just like America built a better world than Greece or Rome.

I hope my children's children will treat yours better than you treated me.


----------



## Hackerman

SmokinMom said:


> Hackerman, I thought you were on the east coast, not a third world country????




























Hey!!! Ohio IS a third world country.

ROTFLMAO

Sorry gang, I couldn't resist.

Love you Weedhopper. Just pulling your chain. People should not get so tight about politics.

LOL

Peace


----------



## grass hopper

:rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper

Back at ya Mam. 
Hack are you high and messen with me? You on the East Coast?
You Bastage. Damnt man you got me. Asshat. :rofl:
 Hey,,,i was real nice though. Cant believe i ate the whole freaking pie.
Rose,,,was you a part of this damnt?  :smoke1:
I owe you Hack.
You too hopper. Lol


----------



## Rosebud

No sir, just reading along here.


----------



## Hackerman

I'm sorry bro. I'm not sure which one, but I'm sure one of my mental illnesses made me do that.

LMAO Sometimes, I just can't stop it. LOL

With some people, it's voices... with me, it's a keyboard.

Well, I'm in Ohio. So, if you're in California..... yes, I'm on the East Coast. If you're from New York, I live "our west".

Love you man but I am still voting for Hillary because she is soooooooo hot. Woo hoo baby. LOL

EDIT: And, yes sir, Rosie was definitely part of this. She put me up to the entire thing..... yeah, that's it. Rosie did it.


----------



## pcduck

Hack you need to get out more if you think Ohio is a 3rd world country.


----------



## WeedHopper

Stinking Hackman.  I owe you big time. That was pretty damn good. I bought it hook line and sinker, damnt. And yes he does need to get out more Duck.  He wants to do Hillary, ,,sick basterd. :rofl:


----------



## Hackerman

pcduck said:


> Hack you need to get out more if you think Ohio is a 3rd world country.



Never been to Ohio, eh?

LOL

If it wasn't for the people in West Virginia, no one would even know Ohio was here.


----------



## SmokinMom

The polls are open for Super Tuesday.  I did early voting a few weeks ago.  They are already saying Cruz and Clinton will take Texas....bleh.


----------



## WeedHopper

political name sure hopes so. Lol
 Keeps Cruz in the race and dividing delagates.


----------



## Rosebud

I really need to chill and smoke a joint and not worry about drump being our next president.


----------



## WeedHopper

Better drink some whiskey too.

He is gonna kick some *** tonight.


----------



## yarddog

Lol.  Ima get me a bottle of Jim on the way home.   Not over the voting, but just on principal.  Lol


----------



## pcduck

I think Hack has 
been drinking whiskey.
He is talking nonsense again.:rofl:

Ohio-1803
WV-1863


----------



## RubyRed

pcduck said:


> I think Hack has
> been drinking whiskey.
> He is talking nonsense again.:rofl:
> 
> Ohio-1803
> WV-1863




:doh:


----------



## SmokinMom

Damn, political name and Clinton are killing it tonight!

If those two are on the ballot come November, I'll have to pick the lessor of 2 evils and vote political name.  Grumble, grumble...


----------



## Rosebud

What specifically do you hate about Clinton SM?  hi, by the way.


----------



## grass hopper

she is definitely not the worst of 2 evils. PLEASE NO, not gonna do that again. w. hop, im innocent i swear, fu**er got me too. i was gettn into it..


----------



## SmokinMom

I think she's a crook, and a fraud.  What is it that you like about her?


----------



## WeedHopper

She is a career Politician and Special Interest Groups are all up in her coolaid, ,,she wont do ****.
political name is gonna win anyway. Sissies.  Hop you from a 3rd world country too?,,,,:rofl: asshat Hackerman tricking Weedhopper like that.


----------



## yarddog

I think Hillary is an evil, vile woman.   political name?? I don't know really.  If elected, he may be a lame prez.  Just like the "affordable healthcare" that Hillary helped sell us.   Said we would have to vote it in to find out.    Let's use that same mentality for political name.


----------



## Rosebud

SmokinMom said:


> I think she's a crook, and a fraud.  What is it that you like about her?



tell me what she has done to make you think that please? I want facts, not media **... Was it the bengahzi deal? Are 9 hearings the republicans had not enough? Was it her server in her home like Kerry has in his?  What exactly...not just a gut feeling..that is the media doing their best...  How is she a crook and a fraud?

Yard dog, same to you, how specifically is she a evil and vile?

I don't know who i am voting for yet.


----------



## WeedHopper

They dont know Rose, ,, they live in 3rd world countries.  :rofl:


----------



## Rosebud

lol wh


----------



## Locked

Rosebud said:


> tell me what she has done to make you think that please? I want facts, not media **... Was it the bengahzi deal? Are 9 hearings the republicans had not enough? Was it her server in her home like Kerry has in his?  What exactly...not just a gut feeling..that is the media doing their best...  How is she a crook and a fraud?
> 
> Yard dog, same to you, how specifically is she a evil and vile?
> 
> I don't know who i am voting for yet.



Rose in the 60's she was a Goldwater Girl. You know the disgusting Segregationist. That says loads. 
When Bill was in office she pushed for NAFTA,  harsher sentencing guidelines and welfare reform that devasted the Black Community.  
When women were coming out to tell of the sexual affairs Bill had with them she did everything she could to malign them with lies so as to destroy their credibility. Some feminist huh? 
She has been selling fracking to the World even though it is ruining the planet.  
She lied about coming under sniper fire as Secretary of state. 
She is a Conservative not a liberal or Progressive.  She has admitted to being a Conservative. 
She is beholden to big money and Corporate interests. 
I am not sure how much more you need to know about her? 

By the way. The Corporate Media is doing their best to try and spin Yesterday as $Hillary cruising to the nomination but the truth is she is in trouble.  The 11 States that voted yesterday were her best States and she only managed to win 6 and tie 1. The 6 she won are Red States that have not voted Blue in the General Election in decades.  The one she tied was Mass where Bill Clinton illegally campaigned at the voting stations.  Dirty tactics from the Dirty Clintons.  #BERNIE2016 won the Blue States and swing states. Going forward the states to come are better suited for Bernie wins.  And just for a little perspective,  in 2008 $Hillary swept all 11 states from Obama... yet she conceded to him in June. She is toast.  Especially if the legal hammer comes down on her. She has 3 of 4 active investigations looking into things on her.


----------



## WeedHopper

You just described 99% of Politicians and how they are lying asshats.  .....Lol


----------



## Locked

http://worldreporttoday.com/politic...nly-in-republican-states-in-general-election/


----------



## Locked

WeedHopper said:


> You just described 99% of Politicians and how they are lying asshats.  .....Lol



Not #BERNIE2016 #FEELTHEBERN


----------



## Rosebud

Hamster, thank you for that. I was wanting to know the general public (SM and YD) view and why they have it.  I know you are extremely knowledgeable about all the candidates, i just am interested when people make general statements what is behind it. I know in your case it is being very interested and well read. most folks are not that.  I respect your opinion more than you would guess. Just interested in how folks come to their decisions. WH was very clear as well.

I have known or followed Hillary Clinton since  Bill. She wrote my mom a reply to a letter mom wrote to her. She has a life of service long before president was on her radar. She has been a friend and advocate  to woman and children all her life. She is old as heck and is still standing after ALLL the hearings and on and on and on and going against the good ole boy party a long time ago. I am impressed with her as senator of NY. I am impressed with her work ethic. I am impressed she is still here. I think she could walk in the white house and be ready. I think she has been a friend to minorities and the black lives matter movement. I think with her we would have 2 for the price of one. 
On the other hand, i love bernie sanders and would LOVE for him to win.
DT scares me to death with his bigoted ways.   I believe in the statue of liberty.


----------



## SmokinMom

Are you saying I'm not knowledgable since I don't like Hillary?  :rofl:


----------



## Locked

Rose she hasn't really been an advocate for minorities. She called black children super predators that should be made to heel. While Bernie marched with MLK and was getting arrested in the Civil Rights movement she was campaigning for a well known Segregationist. 
Bottom line is that her and Bill only help themselves.


----------



## yarddog

I'll be honest, I stopped liming Hillary when I found out she defended a rapist back in the day.   I'm too lazy to find a link, but I'm old skool on rapists and such.   If convicted, I say toss a rope over a limb and have at it.  
I'm pulling for political name.  Wait a sec.   He is a lier, and a cheat just like the other pres hopefulls.   political name used the system for further advancement. Really, I am voting for political name for the same reason most are, we want something different.  Maybe it will be a flop.   Time will tell.   Maybe I will someday regret my decision.   
What really erks me is anyone telling me I should be understanding and tolerant for Muslims.    That culture marries girls before they even turn 10 years old.   In America we call that child molestation, rape.  Muslims steal little girls and sell them into sex.  Maybe tramp is just telling me what I want to hear.  Maybe im eating it with a spoon.  But do we really know??   How about Bern.  Maybe be is  pulling are hats over our eyes too.   I'll tell you one thing.   Hillary, political name, burnie, Obama.  All those guys are completely different than you and I.   Non of them really represent the real people of America.   They are all so far removed from us.   Do you think they would live alongside us?  Not a chance.  They are all elitists. Elephants, donkeys, whatever.   All liers. Now let's smoke a bowl and toast to the pigs of American politics!!!


----------



## WeedHopper

Dont know bout Hillary, ,,but Bills 8 yrs in office made me more money then i had ever made. The black ppl said HE WAS THE 1ST BLACK PRESIDENT, so he himself has Never been against Minorities. As for Bernie,,,it aint gonna happen and you can take that to the bank. Donald political name is going to win the nomination for the Republicans no matter rather the  (hard nosed asshats Republicans ) like it or not.
I dont know if he can beat Hillary, ,,but if he gets the turn out he has been getting,,He wil be our next President. And dont get mad at the Weedhopper. IF Hillary wins,,, i will back her like i have all the Presidents of my Country.
I would love to see someone like Bernie win,,,but his old *** cant win,so why would i waste my time thinking about it. Hell everytime he gets on stage i worry if hes gonna make it off the stage to his next destination.


----------



## Locked

Weed Bill Clinton brought us NAFTA.  Enough said on his being great for the Middle Class. 
And the Media called him the first black President.  In reality he screwed over minorities big time. 
The only way Donald Drumpf wins is if the Establishment shoves $Hillary down our thoats and Independents like me don't show up and vote for her.


----------



## WeedHopper

Call it what ya want,,but the middle class was kicking *** when Billy the Cigar man,,was in office. Is Nafta a cuban cigar? :rofl: we all love Monica for tking care of our President.


----------



## WeedHopper

Cant believe how many morons voted for that idiot Cruz. Now there is an idiot. Looks like Pinokio having a bad day.


----------



## Rosebud

SmokinMom said:


> Are you saying I'm not knowledgable since I don't like Hillary?  :rofl:




No, and i knew that came out wrong. Are you a studier of politics SM? if so I sincerely apologize.
Yard dog you lumping all Muslims together...that is like saying all catholic priests are rapist.

The african americans seem to think she is for them.

Back to I love Bernie and political name is a bigot.


----------



## 7greeneyes

This was taken at a political name speech yesterday! Ahh ha! I knew it! 

View attachment political name-waves-Getty-640x480.jpg


----------



## 7greeneyes

WeedHopper said:


> .... Hell everytime he gets on stage i worry if hes gonna make it off the stage to his next destination.




:rofl:


----------



## 7greeneyes

This says loads about Hitlery in one concise go.....


http://townhall.com/tipsheet/guyben...-hillary-clinton-put-me-through-hell-n1853879


----------



## SmokinMom

I don't really study politics but I'm not understanding why that's an issue with me not liking Billary, but whatever.  

I've voted republican, democrat and independent in the past, so I'm not partial to any party.  I vote for the person that resonates with me the most.  Clinton resonates the least.  I straight up don't like her but I guess I'm not smart enough to know better.

I hope like hell that Sanders gets the nomination.  While I don't agree with every single thing he says, I do think he's the best candidate for America and is genuine- not like all the others.


----------



## WeedHopper

For as im concerned the Muslims can go to hell,,i mean back to their Country that is...None of them give a **** about whats happened here in the US. Hell the Asshats wont even turn in the ones they know are doing bad ****. They protect them and lie thru thier teeth when asked. They can kiss my American ***.
They are the most racist basterds i have ever seen. They hate our guts, ,and only come here because their Countries are getting blown to the hell up,,or they want to screw us American pigs over somehow.
And dont say you dont know them,,,i know them Much better then you would ever think. Hell i lived in Irving Texas where they had their biggest Church or Building they go to to talk about how to Screw the Americans. They lived all around me. They are rude MF,,every freaking one of them.


----------



## Rosebud

SmokinMom said:


> I don't really study politics but I'm not understanding why that's an issue with me not liking Billary, but whatever.
> 
> I've voted republican, democrat and independent in the past, so I'm not partial to any party.  I vote for the person that resonates with me the most.  Clinton resonates the least.  I straight up don't like her but I guess I'm not smart enough to know better.
> 
> I hope like hell that Sanders gets the nomination.  While I don't agree with every single thing he says, I do think he's the best candidate for America and is genuine- not like all the others.



Fine, if you want to go there go ahead, by yourself. I don't care if you like any of them, i simply ask a grown  up question about why you didn't like  a candidate..  I was sincerely asking why you thought the things you did. I am interested in that with anyone.. I would like to understand the deep contempt for hillary, that is all. If you had said you hated political name, i would not need to ask you why..duh. I ask a my friends that and they don't take it like you did. sorry i guess i am not able to put my intents across.


----------



## Rosebud

WH, you are not talking about Muslims, you are talking about terrorists.


----------



## WeedHopper

The stinking Robe wearing assholes that beat their Women. Not the KKK.  :rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> Fine, if you want to go there go ahead, by yourself. I don't care if you like any of them, i simply ask a grown  up question about why you didn't like  a candidate..  I was sincerely asking why you thought the things you did. I am interested in that with anyone.. I would like to understand the deep contempt for hillary, that is all. If you had said you hated political name, i would not need to ask you why..duh. I ask a my friends that and they don't take it like you did. sorry i guess i am not able to put my intents across.



Dont make me put yall in time out girls. :smoke1:

We gonna watch yall Mudd Wrestling.


----------



## pcduck

Hillary lost me when she said, "It takes a village."


I don't need no village raising my children.


----------



## WeedHopper

I know thats right.  The Village will steal your **** and molest your children. This is not a Leave It To Beaver   episode.  This is real life.


----------



## SmokinMom

:laugh:  Found this funny. 

View attachment image.jpeg


----------



## WeedHopper

Wheres Monica when ya need her,,,i bet Hackerman is turned on. :smoke1:


----------



## SmokinMom

Rosebud said:


> Fine, if you want to go there go ahead, by yourself. I don't care if you like any of them, i simply ask a grown  up question about why you didn't like  a candidate..  I was sincerely asking why you thought the things you did. I am interested in that with anyone.. I would like to understand the deep contempt for hillary, that is all. If you had said you hated political name, i would not need to ask you why..duh. I ask a my friends that and they don't take it like you did. sorry i guess i am not able to put my intents across.



No prob rose, I still love ya...its sometimes best to just agree to disagree.

As far as the Muslim thing goes, a lot of Americans do feel that way...some just don't want to speak up about it and that's ok too.   Im guessing that's part of why political name is so favorable to many.  

My opinion and my opinion only, I don't like Billary one little bit.  Not fond of political name either.  Just heard Mitt Romney might have something to say tomorrow...interesting thing, this politics.

I sure hope Sanders can pull off the nomination.


----------



## WeedHopper

All Romney is gonna do is send more ppl Trumps way. Funny as hell.


----------



## SmokinMom

Not a fan of his either.  Last election I voted for Gary Johnson, libertarian.


----------



## WeedHopper

I want an Outsider,,,THAT IS political name,,,period. All these other morons just want to be politicians with a job that requires them to do nothing and still get a check,and bonuses, in the thousands,,and that's  money you pay them for fkjng nothing. I work in Government Buildings around these asshats. political name will make small businesses real again which will drive the lower and upper middle class wages up. I know business.  I have owned my own business for several years. Construction is a tough business,,,and i have not punched a clock in over 20 yrs. Dont plan on it eather, ,,my boy Donald fixing to bring building **** in the US of America ,,,back.


----------



## Hackerman

Weedhopper.... since your birthday thing said you were over 60, you must remember Ross Perot.

Just curious... were you for him?


----------



## WeedHopper

Nope,,,didnt like the guy or believe he gave a crap.  He was a Politician from the word go,,,same ole establishment ****.
Besides i was afraid he would screw you and your 3rd world Country.  :rofl:   asshat


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

pcduck said:


> Hillary lost me when she said, "It takes a village."
> 
> 
> I don't need no village raising my children.



That is so funny duck and Weedhopper, because I love that statement and am a whole-hearted believer in it (and Hillary did not originate this phrase).  I believe that the more different ideas and peoples a child encounters in their growing up, the better.  The other members of my family and close friends were always important in their lives and helped me rear my children.  I DO believe that children who ARE raised by a (figurative) village are more accepting of diversity and different ideas than those that are, say, home schooled. However, a book title will never be a determinant as to whether to vote for someone or not.


----------



## Rosebud

Me too THG, i am the villiage a lot of times and it is a good thing i am. lol  I agree totally.


----------



## my my

Rose, when your bored sometime, pop on Youtube, and search Clintons.. they have been crooked for decades now...
imo, Hillary should have kicked Bills Behind out when the hole Monica thing went down.
I had respect for Bill Clinton, Untill he said*** I did Not have sexual relations with that woman**
Now, all us men here know, that if we would get a BJ from a 17 year old, and get Caught, they would put us Under the jail....
So again, imo, if Hillary can not even keep her husband happy, she shure isnt going to do anything for the USA.
dont even get me started on all her other screw ups...

its going to be Donald vrs. Bernie... (at least i hope so)..


----------



## Rosebud

so it is Hillary's fault that Monica chose to blow Bill? Interesting.

SM, that picture up there is freaky!!! Go Bernie!


----------



## RubyRed

I think America will have their first woman President.


----------



## Hackerman

It's getting closer. LOL Can you feel the heat?

Agree to disagree, gang. Not everyone feels the same.

Actually, only one of the posters here has it right. Not sure who posted it but he/she said..... "they're all crooks and liars"

After almost 20 years in Washington, I found that to be so very very true.

And, even the ones who came into the game with the best of intentions... soon found out that good intentions don't last long in Washington. Some of them went into the game with good intentions, but they all come out the same.


----------



## Locked

Hillary Clintons Long History of Targeting Women

Hillary Clintons expected presidential campaign is being built around womens issues, but women who have gotten in the way of her familys political goals in the past have often been subjected to her wrath.

As Clinton has appeared at multiple events for women over the past several weeks, her record as an advocate for women has come under increased scrutiny.

Women who have accused her husband, former President Bill Clinton, of sexual misconduct have received special criticism from the former first lady.

One victim of Clintons wrath was Monica Lewinsky, whom Clinton called a narcissistic loony toon in private conversations with close friend Diane Blair.

Lewinsky was not the only woman who had a sexual relationship with Bill targeted by Hillary: she called Gennifer Flowers trailer trash.

Flowers alleged in a 2000 lawsuit that Clinton created and ran a war room during the 1992 campaign to smear, defame, and harm adversaries such as herself.

Prior to the 1992 election, Clinton worked to get sworn statements from all the women Bill was rumored to have slept with who said the rumors were false. She interviewed some of the women herself, according to Carl Bernsteins A Woman in Charge.

Kathleen Willey, who claimed Bill Clinton sexually harassed her during his first term as president, said Hillary Clinton made it a point to launch a terror campaign against her and all other women.

She is the war on women, as far as Im concerned, because with every woman that shes found out aboutand she made it a point to find out who every woman had been thats crossed his path over the yearsshes orchestrated a terror campaign against every one of these women, including me, said Willey.

One of those women was Juanita Broaddrick, who says Hillary Clinton threatened her in person two weeks after she claimed Bill Clinton raped her.

Hillarys aggressive attitude was not limited to those who accused her husband of sexual misconduct: other men received the benefit of the doubt from Hillary when she needed their support politically. When former Sen. Bob Packwood was accused of sexual harassment, Clinton told her friend Blair that she was tired of all those whiney women, and that she needed Packwood on health care.

Hillary has also suggested that Bills problems with women are the fault of a woman: his mother.

Clinton attempted to explain to Lucinda Franks that Bills infidelity is rooted in his abused childhood, stating during an interview that he was abused and that when a mother does what she does, it affects you forever.

Clintons remarks concerning her husbands tough childhood came in response to a question about how Bills sexual addiction began.

I am not going into it, but Ill say that when this happens in children, it scars you, said Clinton. You keep looking in all the wrong places for the parent who abused you.
http://freebeacon.com/politics/hillary-clintons-long-history-of-targeting-women/


----------



## Locked

View attachment FB_IMG_1456808344227.jpg


----------



## Grower13

check it out......... a plan.

http://www.mcclatchydc.com/news/politics-government/election/article63786822.html


----------



## Grower13

View attachment ffr.png


----------



## Locked

http://www.facebook.com/TheYoungTurks/videos/10153454100159205/


----------



## Grower13

I'm proud the way y'all have handle this thread so far........ keep it civil and lite y'all...... different points of view are a good thing.:48:


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> so it is Hillary's fault that Monica chose to blow Bill? Interesting.
> 
> SM, that picture up there is freaky!!! Go Bernie!



Blow Bill.   :rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper

The Hemp Goddess said:


> That is so funny duck and Weedhopper, because I love that statement and am a whole-hearted believer in it (and Hillary did not originate this phrase).  I believe that the more different ideas and peoples a child encounters in their growing up, the better.  The other members of my family and close friends were always important in their lives and helped me rear my children.  I DO believe that children who ARE raised by a (figurative) village are more accepting of diversity and different ideas than those that are, say, home schooled. However, a book title will never be a determinant as to whether to vote for someone or not.



Yes but the Neighbors are a little different in todays time THG,,,,,because ppl are on the move all the time chasing money,,,aint the same ppl living in one place for long periods of time.


----------



## WeedHopper

Grower13 said:


> I'm proud the way y'all have handle this thread so far........ keep it civil and lite y'all...... different points of view are a good thing.:48:



Me too,,except for HACKERMAN feeding me a line of shet. And he got me good. :smoke1:


----------



## WeedHopper

quote]

:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom

Going to be an interesting republican debate in a bit.  They will all be going after political name hardcore and the lady that's doing it is the one he's been feuding with for the last (6?) months....

I'll be tuning in, lol.


----------



## Locked

SmokinMom said:


> Going to be an interesting republican debate in a bit.  They will all be going after political name hardcore and the lady that's doing it is the one he's been feuding with for the last (6?) months....
> 
> I'll be tuning in, lol.



Yeah with Romney coming out against Donald Drumpf and Meagan Kelly it is sure to be spectacular in a Train Wreck sort of way. 
By the way cuddos to #BERNIE2016 for being brave enough to do a Town Hall hosted by FAUX NEWS.  $Hillary conviently had a scheduling conflict. 
#BERNIE2016 #FEELTHEBERN #HILLNO


----------



## WeedHopper

Its funny how these morons are killing thier own party.  If they keep this stupid **** up,,Hillary will win easily.  Funny as hell seeing how stupid the Republican Party really is,,,Dumb *** hillbillies. ... Lol


----------



## Rosebud

I could only take an hour.. congratulations republicans. did we really just talk about penis size?  I had to walk away renee'... crazy making.  Crowd was interesting.. Kasich(sp) is sensible...


----------



## WeedHopper

Kasich has the most calm of all of them up there,,,he just cant win. I really like the guy. Hate religion, ,,but i like him anyway.


----------



## WeedHopper

After all that crap ,,, my  boy political name still won. Lol


----------



## pcduck

When did MP become a porn site?


----------



## Grower13

lip reading....... [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v75wCTMZoSY[/ame]


----------



## Rosebud

pcduck said:


> When did MP become a porn site?[/QUOT
> 
> The Donald.


----------



## WeedHopper

What porn? Did i miss something?


----------



## SmokinMom

political name sure made himself look like a big ol *** last night...c'mon, does he really need to go so low as to talk about his penis size?  I bet he lost a few supporters last night.  Guess we will find out after this weekends primaries.

Oops, missed the posts from last night.  I passed out after my cold meds kicked in.

What clowns political name and rubio are.

Bernie please, step it up and kick billerys butt.  We need someone decent in the White House,


----------



## Rosebud

it was truly embarrassing.  political name asked about foreign policy he answered how great it was going to be when he was pres?? He knows nothing about much.


----------



## ShOrTbUs

i don't understand why new york loves political name. i'm from south jersey, we ******* hate his guts here. atlantic city and its surrounding infrastructure is dying fast. in true fashion political name has never provided a single shred of help to the city. in fact, he's all but abandoned ship. he's never gave a **** about anyone but himself, and he never will.


----------



## Rosebud

Hi shortbus, interesting coming from his neck of the woods. I don't understand how anyone likes him.. But that isn't my job, right, to understand political name?


----------



## SmokinMom

I think he dug himself a big hole last night and will begin a steady decline.


----------



## Rosebud

I hope you are right SM... all this talk about voting.. by the time my state votes it is already decided...so I guess it doesn't matter who i vote for..  this is the weirdest year of politics i have ever witnessed and I am old.


----------



## WeedHopper

I havent seen that it hurt him at all. By the way Rubio started the crap about the crotch. Donald shoukd have let it go,,but he didnt,,who cares. Eather he or Hillary will be our next President.  Whom ever wins i will support.


----------



## Rosebud

You are a good man WH.

SM, welcome back, nice to have you here.


----------



## WeedHopper

Shortbus,,,none of those Asshats give a crap about us,,,whats new. Lol


----------



## Hackerman

WeedHopper said:


> Either he or Hillary will be our next President. Whom ever wins I will support.



Now, THOSE are the words that a true American should say... and believe.

Even the Bible speaks of having respect for your duly chosen leader. In our case, it's Democracy (well, kind of. LOL) and as WH says, WHOMEVER wins should have the respect and support of every single American citizen.

So far, in this thread (and, actually, in my whole life) Weedhopper is the first TRUE American that I have seen yet. The rest of you simply want the same things the politicians do.... whatever is best for you and yours. LOL

Congratulations bud, you broke a mold.


----------



## Hushpuppy

None of yall get it. It doesn't matter who we vote for, Hilliary is going to win. This is because there are bigger people pulling the strings and we don't even know it. But if you look closely at history since the 50s, you can see that there is another force that is working to unite the world under one government. Obama already screwed up and said it but the news media squashed it. They are trying to set the world under a single socialist government and they are trying to slowly, carefully reel us and the Islamic world into and under this new government. They keep working toward it until someone shines a light on it and they back off just enough to stay in the shadows. Bill tried to bring it out but it was too soon. That is why we got GWB after Bill. But then they thought they could really roll it into op when they *made *Hillary step aside for Obama.

Don't think the republicans aren't in on it too, they are. That is why they haven't blocked hardly any of the very socialist initiatives that Obama set in gear.


----------



## Hushpuppy

I suspect in another 15-30 years, it will be done. All of the oldest people will have died away that remember what a republic is. We will all be under the "World Federation". Then the Earth will be ready for the next "culling" of humanity by our alien overlords who are waiting and watching our progress as humans.


----------



## Hushpuppy

It has been foretold in religions around the world going back to what we thought was the beginning of humanity. Jesus said, "I go to prepare a place for you, and when it is time, I will return for you". People thought he was God, but what they didn't realize is that he was an alien overlord that was setting up one of many societies of humanity. Archeologists are finding relics from around the world that are pointing more and more to advanced civilizations from before our known history. I just hope I'm still around when they show up, even though my body is too dilapidated to join them on the next journey.


----------



## Hushpuppy

:hubba::hubba:.........


----------



## Locked

I want some of what ever Hush is smoking.  Jesus aliens and secret Socialist plans.  Wow. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1457118078479.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

me too hammy.  wowser hP..how does that all fit in your head?


----------



## Locked

View attachment FB_IMG_1457118553153.jpg


----------



## Grower13

Hushpuppy said:


> :hubba::hubba:.........


 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSJoQJkSd88&list=PL3D7C1CDF0A6B2ABC


----------



## Grower13

Hamster Lewis said:


> View attachment 234374


 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dY77j6uBHI[/ame]


----------



## Hushpuppy

Wait a minute... This *isn't *the forum for the TV show "Ancient Aliens"??? :doh:...:stoned:


----------



## Hushpuppy

Wake up America...... Hilliary is the Lizard queen for the alien overlords. I mean look at her. Anyone can see she is a snake in the grass, and she already has some snake-like features..... Forked tongue, ability to hiss a lot.... Yall gonna be shocked when she gets into office and takes off her mask


----------



## Hackerman

Yeah, but I'll bet that baby can suck a golf ball through a garden hose.

Hillary for Pre.... ah heck, who needs a president...... Hillary for Queen.

Hey, anybody see this guy. LMAO

_GARY JOHNSON

Who is he?
Oh come on, you remember Gary! He ran for the GOP nomination in 2012 and then got the Libertarian Party   nod after that didn&#8217;t work out. He was previously a two-term governor of New Mexico. He now runs a company  that sells THC lozenges. http://www.hilozenge.com/

Is he running?  
Sure is. He announced his attempt for an encore performance with the Libertarian Party on January 6.

Who wants him to run?
As his company&#8217;s site notes, &#8220;Now that he&#8217;s associated with what is being hailed the best legal cannabis product on the market, Gary may be drafted for President of the United States by a grateful nation one day.&#8221; Johnson is also an unusually talented and successful politician to vie for the Libertarian line. The 1.3 million votes he collected in 2012 were the party&#8217;s all-time high&#8212;so to speak.

What are his prospects?
He&#8217;s running against the outlandish oddball former tech titan John McAfee in the party, so that looks good. But of his general-election chances, he told my colleague Nora Kelly, &#8220;I have no delusions of grandeur here. I know what happened last time.&#8221;_


----------



## SmokinMom

I voted for him 4 years ago.  I have a dear friend from New Mexico who said he was favorable and well liked as governor.

I didn't know about the cough drops, lol.


----------



## WeedHopper

Hush you are an Alien with much wisdom,,,freaking stoner.  :rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper

And THANK YOU Hackerman.  Those are very kind words.
 I am a man that believes,,,you must be Loyal to your Country to be an American. If the Country that i love picks a leader,,, then that is my Leader, ,,or i need to take my *** to another Country where they dont give a ****. I dont have to like the President to support him,,,he or she is my President, ,choosen by a Democracy. I hate fence riding asshats. They are cowards who are afraid to make decisions. A waste of Oxygen and Water.


----------



## pcduck

Kasich seems to be the only adult.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Kasich defunded Planned Parenthood--don't think much of him either.

I would rather that this not degenerate to where candidates are being bashed and vilified.  State your reason for supporting an individual, but keep the nastiness out of your comments about the other candidates.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah,,,or i will check  your hand size at the door stoners . Lol
Why did Rubio get that started,,,what the hell does Pecker Size have to do with being a President. Whoops don't make Obama bust out wit a smile. :rofl: And didn't do **** for him eather.


----------



## WeedHopper

I can just see it now. All those old white *** politicians in a back room saying to each other, ,,"hey Obama has a bigger pecker then ours,,,DONT LET HIM DO ****.  :rofl: Big Handed Basterd


----------



## Hackerman

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I would rather that this not degenerate to where candidates are being bashed and vilified.  State your reason for supporting an individual, but keep the nastiness out of your comments about the other candidates.



Yeah, right. I have not seen a presidential election where they did that since JFK was elected.

Since then, it's been all about yelling how inept your opponent is.

Even, now, in this years election, I have not seen ONE politician talk about what they are going to do to make America better. It's all about hate, anger and distrust.

I wouldn't really care but I grew up as part of a generation that was all about Peace and Love. I wonder. Can anyone tell me exactly what year it all turned from Peace and Love to Anger and Hate?

When hitch hiking turned to road rage. 

And, when the Blues changed to Bi-polar Disorder and Prozac.

I'll bet it happened the day I turned 30. LOL


----------



## SmokinMom

Hey weedhopper, you're gonna get this thread shut down, no more porn speak please..


----------



## WeedHopper

:rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper

Im with Hackerman, ,,what happen to peace and love?


----------



## grass hopper

just spent 20 f***en minutes writing and the popup message comes up and says "marijuana passion has stopped working". i saved my work but could not pull the info back up when passion came back online!!! anyone else have this popup come up ALOT lately????? :hitchair:


----------



## Locked

View attachment FB_IMG_1457150123897.jpg


----------



## Grower13

View attachment f39e75bb5f8ef4c8008b67513f39fb74.jpg


----------



## grass hopper

ham, g13, u guys republican or just hate hilary?? pup, whats going on, alien lizards running the world?? crazy world. its no wonder the donald,(nazi kkk) is still kickn.. damn


----------



## SmokinMom

Just hate Hillary.


----------



## pcduck

Donald's signature line may change from "You're Fired" to "Nuke'um".


----------



## Hushpuppy

grass hopper said:


> ham, g13, u guys republican or just hate hilary?? pup, whats going on, alien lizards running the world?? crazy world. its no wonder the donald,(nazi kkk) is still kickn.. damn


 
I just had to poke fun at the whole thing. I have reached the point where I think the whole thing is rigged. Those in power make rules to keep themselves in power. The proof (just one piece) is in the Democrat "super delegates". In several places where Bernie won the popular vote, the people's choice was overridden by the super delegates choosing of Hillary. That's not Democratic.
And don't think the Republicans are any better. I have no one to vote for myself. I am a fiscal conservative but I am socially liberal in many ways. I think there is a huge middle ground where all people can prosper but this government has become way too corrupt. I honestly believe we are headed for far worse times than better in our future. Nancy Pa-Lousey swore that they were going to clean out the swamp when she got the "speaker of the house" position, but all they did was import their own snakes and crocodiles. Then the republicans got it back and "cleaned out the swamp", and installed their own crooks and cronies. None of them are interested in cleaning out the swamp, they each just want to have their own rule over it.

Sorry to sound so negative. That's why I went to the "far side" earlier.


----------



## pcduck

And the beat goes on.....


----------



## Locked

grass hopper said:


> ham, g13, u guys republican or just hate hilary?? pup, whats going on, alien lizards running the world?? crazy world. its no wonder the donald,(nazi kkk) is still kickn.. damn



Not a Republican at all.  I am an Independent who has had to repeatedly vote for the lesser of 2 Evils which usually means voting for the Democrats.  
This Election Cycle it has become pretty clear that the Democrats and the DNC is corrupt and part of the establishment.  That is why I am supporting Bernie Sanders.


----------



## Locked

Don't be fooled by Kasich. 
View attachment FB_IMG_1457190684877.jpg


----------



## pcduck

They all are corrupt.

Any more I am beginning to believe that corruption is everywhere.


----------



## pcduck

Nah HL, I wouldn't vote for him. Didn't vote him here as gov. He just acting the most adult. He is eating hot dogs today just down the road.


----------



## grass hopper

i love the bern but he wont win. shame. imo, his BIG MISTAKE (huge), was labeling himself a socialist. half of the voters call him a communist...    anyone who has spent as much time in politics as hillary is easily degraded. i'll bet if i spent time on fact check or other similar sites digging for dirt on bernie, i could come up with plenty.  i dont love hillary but think her and bill are the best choice after bernie. alien lizards might be ok also.


----------



## yarddog

Hushpuppy, I agree with you.    We have racial tension that hasn't been seen in almost fifty years.   I think we are past due for a rough couple years.


----------



## grass hopper

rough??     buy gold, silver, whatever u can afford to hold on to for 5 years.  u wont regret it.. even bitcoin may explode.


----------



## Locked

Democratic Socialist,  not a Socialist.  There is a huge difference.  
Dig away but you won't find actual dirt at least not truthful dirt.  The best they can do is label him a Socialist and let Fear Mongering take over. The only things of substance are a couple votes on Bills where he was forced to vote for them because of the greater good they contained in spite of the one or two negative things attached to those Bills.  I refuse to be forced to yet again vote for the lesser of 2 Evils. 
http://realprogress.online/2016/03/05/hillary-clinton-told-crowd-outsourcing-good-america/


----------



## kaotik

after the election, i wonder if Canada will slow the Syrian refugee influx to help people even more worse off.. americans.

seriously though; feel for you guys, what a farce this election is.. these are seriously the best suited candidates to run the biggest country? 
 i'm scared, as it effects us all.

always been timid of Hilary. pretty good at reading people, and she's always scared me with her fakeness, just waiting to unleash her inner gestapo.
and Donald? seriously? how the hell is this even possible?

that is hilarious though the super delegates.. Larry Wilmore talked about that a few weeks back, and perfectly called it (not that it was difficult)
really enjoying the daily and nightly shows with this election stuff, they've got so much ammunition.. it gives a good laugh, and a needed escape from the realization of how pathetic, scary and depressing this is..


----------



## Locked

https://www.facebook.com/TheYoungTurks/videos/10153436305239205/


----------



## Rosebud

This weeks most google search," moving to Canada"... you are on it Kaotik. let the refugees in.  I think the republican party is going to have to divide now.. these followers of  Trumps folks aren't the traditional republican.. We do need another civil war.

Good link Hammy!  I personally don't want to go thru another 4 or 8 years of folks hating our president. Don't want to do that again. Never have i seen such lack of respect for the president.  It will get worse with a woman in the office.


----------



## Locked

Here you go Rose.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGTo2vbeSxY[/ame]


----------



## Rosebud

well that was depressing Hammy.


----------



## WeedHopper

Noooooo, ,,,,,Hillary lied. Oh by gah. :rofl:


----------



## Locked

View attachment 12814101_10207605370044572_7686380329450187007_n.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Hammy,,you know you think Hillary is hot. You and Hackerman loves Hillary.  Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rosebud

After this thread I am going to have Hillary nightmares.


----------



## grass hopper

Rosebud said:


> This weeks most google search," moving to Canada"... you are on it Kaotik. let the refugees in. I think the republican party is going to have to divide now.. these followers of Trumps folks aren't the traditional republican.. We do need another civil war.
> 
> Good link Hammy! I personally don't want to go thru another 4 or 8 years of folks hating our president. Don't want to do that again. Never have i seen such lack of respect for the president. It will get worse with a woman in the office.


 
NICE post rose, "moving to canada" u tube, i did'nt know all that. so wish it was'nt colder there than here... ham, not gonna vote?? throw more money at bern??  kids in school, college, so much smarter (politics), than most voters..   yup, if they dont vote, donalds got it...      kaotic,YEA!! nightly shows are great. i dont know of any way to fight big politics at this point..


----------



## Locked

grass hopper said:


> ham, not gonna vote?? throw more money at bern??  kids in school, college, so much smarter (politics), than most voters..   yup, if they dont vote, donalds got it...



Never said I won't vote. Just saying I don't know if I can cast a vote for $Hillary. Might Write in Bernie, might sell my soul to the Devil and Vote for the Corporate Bought NeoCon. Not sure yet, but I will vote. I vote in all elections even the little local ones.


----------



## Locked

View attachment 12798854_10100564205180439_637786045557360313_n.jpg


----------



## Hackerman

I pledge to vote for James Alan Doe.

I am voting for James because I believe he is qualified to lead this country in a way that I believe will provide for a better today for all of us and will pave a way for a better tomorrow for our children and our children's children.

The reason I believe this and the reason I support James Doe for President is as follows:

He currently serves on the following committees:

save the whales
Fund dumb as* kids
Give this to them

And, I believe all those committees provide for a better America in a way that I believe I would do if I were President. I am well informed about and I believe in a majority of the policies and the actions of those committees.

James Doe recently sponsored the following House Bills that I believe will provide for a better America.

HB 42.1: That crap about small business
HB 123.54: Something about deer and eating meat
HB 231.2: Some other crap that I really really believe in

James Doe has voted on the following House Bills as I would have voted myself, after reading and understanding the bill, in it's entirety.

HB this and HB that. And, you better know his stand on ALL the HBs and how he voted.


And, if you think this is a lot to know about your candidate, keep in mind that it is YOUR responsibility to be informed about the candidate that you support. This information IS available to anyone with an internet connection. 

I would give up a left lemon to hear SOMEONE.... ANYONE actually support their candidate in the manner above.



All ANYONE has said in this entire thread is a parrot of what they heard on the television news. It's not the American people who are deciding who to vote for. You're being programmed (with VERY LIMITED information) to make your decision for you. You are being told the "truth" and you believe all of it. LOL

Not ONE person has mentioned what their candidate will do for America. Only that Hillary is a crook. Or that this guy is a commie or that guy is queer. OMG... no wonder this country is in it's decline. LOL

This isn't a Presidential election.... it's games at the 21st century coliseum.

Anyone know how Hillary voted on ANY issue. And, do you agree or disagree with her vote. LMAO

We should just let ABC, CBS and NBC all play paper, rock, scissors to decide who sits on the throne. LMAO

What a joke. And, to think that people actually get angry and upset over this.


----------



## Locked

Hackerman said:


> Not ONE person has mentioned what their candidate will do for America.
> Anyone know how Hillary voted on ANY issue. And, do you agree or disagree with her vote.



View attachment 12645020_946704885364576_6974326066841450756_n.jpg


I know exactly what my Candidate's positions are and know exactly why I will not vote for Clinton as well as the obvious reasons I would never vote for a single Republican Candidate running this cycle. 

This is Bernie Sander's Policy Positions>>>>>https://berniesanders.com/issues/


----------



## Hackerman

That poster is so ignorant, I won't even comment on it.

No offense to you bud. But that's just more media hype. LOL


----------



## Locked

Hackerman said:


> That poster is so ignorant, I won't even comment on it.
> 
> No offense to you bud. But that's just more media hype. LOL



No offense to you bud but yeah okay sure it is. Facts? We don't need no stinking Facts. 
 Those are the issues and how they voted and or stand(ed) on them. So not sure how it is Ignorant.
Media hype right now is that Sanders is unelectable and $Hillary is the anointed one. They want to do everything they can to get the people to just give up and surrender to Clinton's supposed inevitability. 

Oh and I love your arrogance that everyone in this thread doesn't basically know squat and are just parroting talking points and being swayed by the Media. We know, you are smarter and way more informed than the rest of us.  Screw you, bro. You don't know me or my level of Political knowledge. You don't know what I have been doing the last 6 months helping Campaign for Sanders because I do in fact know about him, his history and his vision for America and the resurgence of the Middle Class and Working Poor.


----------



## grass hopper

very short list ham. almost looks like an add for bern. although hillary takes money from anyone, there is a HUGE difference between her and the republicans.

hack, dunno if u are serious or silly or both.

i think this is roses post, moving to canada below..

cnbc alert, cuise projected winner in kansas.  yeehaw.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMiqfusRWM4


----------



## Locked

grass hopper said:


> very short list ham. almost looks like an add for bern. although hillary takes money from anyone, there is a HUGE difference between her and the republicans.



The list is long enough for me to know who I am supporting. It could be called an ad for Bernie or a meme that points out the difference in policy positions between Bernie and Clinton and how many of her stances are the same as the general Republican party. 
Make no mistake. I believe Hillary Clinton is a Centrist at best and Republican like in her Foreign Policy and Trade Stances.  She supported NAFTA the Keystone pipeline and the TPP. 
Not very Progressive or Liberal in those  departments. 
She also is beholden to big money.  Her ties alone to the Healthcare Industry and Big Pharma  make her unobjective about real change. 
I have to get back to phone banking for Bernie Sanders.  I appreciate people keeping this Civil for the most part.


----------



## Rosebud

Went out of town to a small town dispensary today. It was very busy and 5 young 30ish Hispanic men worked there. They were delightful and fun and have to say asked me if i wanted a job as i guess i asked the right questions about the pot.. anyway.. before we left the owner said he was a political science major but decided to open this pot store... As we were leaving they ask us who we were voting for.  I hedged as i am one of those undecided but Hammy has me talked into Bernie..  Anyway, they all are voting for Hillary! I was shocked because of their age.. They were all happy about her running. color me surprised. Loved to see cute guys happy to vote..


----------



## Rosebud

Looks like your guy took Kansas Hamster.


----------



## Locked

Rosebud said:


> Looks like your guy took Kansas Hamster.



Indeed, he did.  Glad you are feeling the Bern Rose.   Michigan seems to be the biggest obstacle right now.  Hopefully we can turn it around there.


----------



## SmokinMom

Rose - minorities Love Clinton.  You'll notice she does real well in states with lots of minorities.

She big time got the Hispanic vote here in Texas.


----------



## Locked

Looks like Nebraska also felt the Bern today. 

http://berniepost.com/2016/03/bernie-sanders-wins-big-nebraska/


----------



## Locked

SmokinMom said:


> Rose - minorities Love Clinton.  You'll notice she does real well in states with lots of minorities.
> 
> She big time got the Hispanic vote here in Texas.



Yeah, the Clintons have built their Political Dynasty on the Myth that they are fighters for Minority Rights. Once you actually look into it though you find a different story. She was a Goldwater Girl while Bernie Marched for Civil Rights with MLK. She once called minority children Super Predators who should be brought to heel. She supports and is supported by Private Prisons who are all about mass incarceration of people. Usually Minories, quite a few for Marijuana possession.


----------



## Grower13

"We don't need no stinking Facts."

lol


----------



## WeedHopper

Shhhhhhhn,,,dont tell nobody,,,its my secret,an Alien told me,, political name is gonna win you freaking stoners.  :rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom

Don't forget the democratic debate tonight.


----------



## grass hopper

what i heard on friday, "was both bernie and cruise had to sweep the rest of their states and win by at least a 60% margin. does not seem right, but they did say that.

thanks headsup s mom


----------



## WeedHopper

:smoke1:


----------



## grass hopper

Just read political name has 392 vs., cruise at 305 delegates. Need 1237 to clinch.  Cruise closing. Long way to 1237.

Clinton has 1100, bern 492 delegates. Need 2383 to clinch. Democrats near halfway point. Love the Bern but he's the  l o n g  shot..


----------



## Locked

grass hopper said:


> Just read political name has 392 vs., cruise at 305 delegates. Need 1237 to clinch.  Cruise closing. Long way to 1237.
> 
> Clinton has 1100, bern 492 delegates. Need 2383 to clinch. Democrats near halfway point. Love the Bern but he's the  l o n g  shot..



That is not the actual delegate count on the Democrat side. That is what the Lame Stream Media is pushing. Super Delegates don't count till the end when they become pledged delegates.  They can and do flip.

View attachment 12795356_10201275882135692_2239261968837904590_n.jpg


----------



## grass hopper

Read as of march 2, out of the 712 supers, 451 expressed support for Clinton. I don't see em flipping. Traditional candidate. WOULD LOVE TO SEE BERN WIN, hold lil hope ham. 

Democratic socialists, sounds like socialism, sounds like communist. Think it cost him.. BIG


----------



## WeedHopper

I wouldnt worry to much bout Bernie or Hillary, ,,,Trumps gonna win.  Lol
Just messen wit you guys.. Personally i dont know what to think anymore.  Right now i have much bigger problems then worring about these Asshats anyway. My Mom has lung Cancer and my mind has shifted to her and the struggles she faces. What really pisses me off is they wont give her a Scrip for oil because they are still afraid of the fking Government.:hitchair:


----------



## Grower13

Hamster Lewis said:


> That is not the actual delegate count on the Democrat side. That is what the Lame Stream Media is pushing. Super Delegates don't count till the end when they become pledged delegates. They can and do flip.
> 
> View attachment 234394


 


The super delegates are in the bag for Clinton..........it is the reason the whole Clinton Bernie thing Is for show


----------



## burnin1

These two will never support legal weed.  Another 4 years to wait and see if another candidate will do so.... sigh.

http://cdn.noticiaaldia.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/Hillary-Clinton-y-Donald-political name-400x225.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Those two need to smoke pot.


----------



## Locked

Grower13 said:


> The super delegates are in the bag for Clinton..........it is the reason the whole Clinton Bernie thing Is for show



You mean like they were in 2008?  When they switched to Obama from $Hillary. http://thecaucus.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/05/09/the-early-word-superdelegate-switches/?_r=0


----------



## Locked

grass hopper said:


> Read as of march 2, out of the 712 supers, 451 expressed support for Clinton. I don't see em flipping. Traditional candidate. WOULD LOVE TO SEE BERN WIN, hold lil hope ham.
> 
> Democratic socialists, sounds like socialism, sounds like communist. Think it cost him.. BIG




http://thecaucus.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/05/09/the-early-word-superdelegate-switches/?_r=0


----------



## Locked

View attachment FB_IMG_1457397141936.jpg


----------



## SmokinMom

Ham, did you mean to post the same link twice?

What did y'all think when Bernie made the ghetto comment?  I am a supporter of his but I was a bit bothered by it.


----------



## grass hopper

smom, watched but somehow missed that.
ham, sure would love to see clinton fall. maybe bern can get oprah like obama. lol. he NEEDS some kind of big push NOW!!!   never say die..


----------



## Locked

SmokinMom said:


> Ham, did you mean to post the same link twice?
> 
> What did y'all think when Bernie made the ghetto comment?  I am a supporter of his but I was a bit bothered by it.



Yes. Each was for a different person and I hate combining quotes on my tablet. 

And yes I saw the comments on the whole "When you're white, you don't know what it's like to be living in a ghetto," Sanders said. "You don't know what it's like to be poor, you don't know what it's like to be hassled when you walk down the street or you get dragged out of a car. I believe as a nation in the year 2016 we must be firm in making it clear we will end institutionalized racism and reform a broken criminal justice system."

I am white. I was poor and I did grow up in the ghetto. I also always had friends of color. And those friends had that as well as the fact that they were not white to deal with. They were followed in stores, called names because of their race, not invited to get togethers that the rest of us white kids were. I listened to my Parents and the Parents of my white friends spew racist crap and knew early on just how messed up this world is.  So I understand that Bernie was trying to speak to the greater context of all this. Of course there are plenty of poor white people who grew up in ghettos. It's a debate and he has limited time to get his message across.  I was not offended in the least. Just reminded of the crap my childhood friends dealt with as well as other people of color. Including my wife who is black.  I am reminded on a monthly and sometimes weekly basis. And it makes me sad. 
#BERNIE2016 #FEELTHEBERN


----------



## WeedHopper

:yeahthat: im white and was poor and treated like **** when i was a young boy,,by the rich white asshats.


----------



## grass hopper

:fid::cry:..  sorry, could'nt help that. been reading TRUELY sad stuff tonight.


----------



## Rosebud

grasshopper, oprah is a great idea! 
It is sad out tonight.


----------



## burnin1

Love him or hate him.. I think most of us agree with Bernie on this one :laugh:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQCSySro5Tc[/ame]


----------



## Rosebud

That is true Burnin, we can all agree on this. Thank you for posting.:vap-Bong_smoker::vap_bong__emoticon::joint4:


----------



## grass hopper

New report from Huffington Post, secret meeting on 'HOW TO STOP DONALD political name'.  Attendees include Elon Musk, Tim Cook, Sean Parker, Larry Page. Also, Mitch McConnel, Paul Ryan, Karl Rove and others...     A silver bullet, wooden cross combo could work..


----------



## WeedHopper

These morons are the reason nothing fking gets done in Washington.  I hope,,, if they keep thier **** up ,,,that they wipe the Republican Party completly out of existence. Asshats
Go Hillary and Bernie.  :rofl:

By the way,,if you dont want to see Dispensaries and legal marijuana shut down,,,better hope that Cruz or Rubio dont win. Because they will shut all that **** down in  heartbeat.


----------



## Rosebud

Good luck today Hammy.


----------



## pcduck

HL, where does Bernie stand on abortion? When is the latest that he would allow it?


----------



## WeedHopper

Didnt know Bernie was Pregnant.  :rofl:


----------



## Kraven

Feelin' the Bern myself today. Peace


----------



## WeedHopper

By the way,,does Bernie just look older or is his Wife much younger then him?


----------



## Locked

pcduck said:


> HL, where does Bernie stand on abortion? When is the latest that he would allow it?



He stands with Women. 

"The decision about abortion is a decision for a woman and her doctor to make, not the government. I will not allow the right wing to deny women control over their own bodies by forcing clinics to close, extending waiting periods, or inventing other methods that create de facto abortion bans. Roe v. Wade is the law of the land and must remain so."-Bernie Sanders


----------



## Locked

WeedHopper said:


> By the way,,does Bernie just look older or is his Wife much younger then him?



She is 64 and they have been married for 27 years.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Duck, Bernie supports Roe v Wade, as does Hillary. There is an article today on HuffPo about Bernie and Hillary's stand on abortion.

I have been at my sis's place for several days (packing to move to OR), but got to go home to vote.  The next ballot I cast after that will be in Oregon!!!!


----------



## Locked

Kraven said:


> Feelin' the Bern myself today. Peace



Nice to know. Let's hope the people of Michigan Feel the Bern today. 
I have been phone banking in Michigan and am encouraged by the responses and the momentum that has been building.


----------



## Rosebud

Michigan is important, so many delegates.  Mrs Sanders is my age... we just look young these days. LOL

THG  OREGON!!!!!


----------



## pcduck

Thanks HL.

Maybe you will call me next week while phone banking. When they call I will ask.


----------



## Locked

pcduck said:


> Thanks HL.
> 
> Maybe you will call me next week while phone banking. When they call I will ask.



That would be a trip. Depending on how busy I am at work next week I should get to do some phone banking after work in the evenings. I took yesterday and today off to help with Michigan because it is so important. Used the last of my sick days.


----------



## Locked

Rosebud said:


> Michigan is important, so many delegates.  Mrs Sanders is my age... we just look young these days. LOL
> 
> THG  OREGON!!!!!



Have you ever seen the video of him running to catch the train? He is a very spry 74 year old. The fact that he takes trains and flies coach, middle seat included, speaks to his authenticity as an average Joe.


----------



## Locked

Bernie running to catch the train. 

http://digg.com/video/bernie-sanders-running-train


----------



## Rosebud

awesome Hamster.


----------



## burnin1

http://www.dumpaday.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/funny-donald-political name.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

To late,,,we are already Bankrupt.  Lol


----------



## Locked

Good watch.

https://www.facebook.com/TheYoungTurks/videos/10153450801109205/?pnref=story


----------



## grass hopper

Hamster Lewis said:


> Good watch.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/TheYoungTurks/videos/10153450801109205/?pnref=story


 
Not that good. Old footage of hillary position. "the young turks", were they the ones with face masks. Alien Lizards running the planet??        Hoping for bern..


----------



## WeedHopper

You guys are being so good. What the hell is your problem,,,i been waiting for some fire. Lol
Here let me help,,,political name is going to win. Yehaaaaaaaaa


Just kidding. :rofl:  or am i??


----------



## Locked

grass hopper said:


> Not that good. Old footage of hillary position. "the young turks", were they the ones with face masks. Alien Lizards running the planet??        Hoping for bern..



It's not all old footage. It shows the contrast in where her positions were and were they are now and points to the fact that she will do and say anything she thinks will get her elected. 
As for The Young Turks. They are one of the few honest news sites and are not afraid to tell it like it is. https://www.facebook.com/TheYoungTurks


----------



## WeedHopper

burnin1 said:


> http://www.dumpaday.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/funny-donald-political name.jpg



He is a Multi BILLIONAIR. :smoke1:
I wish i had went Bankrupt enough times to be filthy RICH. LOL


----------



## Grower13

View attachment 565876c651d6e_image.jpg


----------



## Grower13

View attachment Bernie_Sanders_Halloween.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

My boy political name  is doing okay so far tonight.


----------



## WeedHopper

Bernie dont even like candy.  :rofl:


----------



## Hackerman

WeedHopper said:


> You guys are being so good. What the hell is your problem,,,i been waiting for some fire. Lol
> Here let me help,,,political name is going to win. Yehaaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> Just kidding. :rofl:  or am i??




I could step back in if you like. Seemed to work last time.  :evil:


----------



## WeedHopper

Hackerman said:


> I could step back in if you like. Seemed to work last time.  :evil:



You stay out of it you bad bad bad man. Yehaaaaaaaaa 
Bring it on ,,,ya big ole lier.  You got me good too,,ya bastage. Lol


----------



## SmokinMom

Nail biter in Michigan between Sanders and Clinton.  Too close to call.


----------



## Grower13

watch the Dems come up with some early ballots to give Hillary the win in Michigan........ they got this thing in the bag for ole Hil.


----------



## Grower13

SmokinMom said:


> Nail biter in Michigan between Sanders and Clinton. Too close to call.


 
speaking of close....... where you been SM:48:


----------



## grass hopper

Hamster Lewis said:


> It's not all old footage. It shows the contrast in where her positions were and were they are now and points to the fact that she will do and say anything she thinks will get her elected.
> As for The Young Turks. They are one of the few honest news sites and are not afraid to tell it like it is. https://www.facebook.com/TheYoungTurks


 
sorry ham, that was the ANTI-TERROST video by NWO. posted by h.p.  Got confused, ALIENS are F*****g with my mind.:shocked:


----------



## SmokinMom

Sanders projected winner in Michigan.


----------



## WeedHopper

Sanders projected looser against political name. Lol


----------



## SmokinMom

Grower13 said:


> speaking of close....... where you been SM:48:



:ciao:  Hi G, how have you been?  Same ol, same ol here.


----------



## Rosebud

Hamster, congrats on Michigan.


----------



## WeedHopper

I was listening to Hillary this morning,,,She is such a fake. Everything that comes out of her mouth comes from a teleprompter.  Fake fake fake,,,same ole establishment bullshit***. She reminds me of actors in a bad B movie.


----------



## Rosebud

It does seem a bit rehearsed and canned..but compared to the other side she is brilliant.


----------



## SmokinMom

I was surprised to see that political name got Hawaii.


----------



## Rosebud

SM, i am still in shock at political name and always will be.  He got the south when he got Idaho, we call that our little texas of the NW.  Thank goodness the Hemp Goddess is almost leaving that state!!


----------



## WeedHopper

THG is going to Oregon isn't she?


----------



## Rosebud

Woo hoo, yes she is, she will be 4 hours from me...


----------



## WeedHopper

Kool,,,so someday i can visit both of yall cause you will be close together. Yehaaaaaaaaa 
Just have to watch my Wife,,cause She is a Pothead. . Lol


----------



## pcduck

Jeepers I can't wait for next Tuesday to be over. The bashing commercials have already started. One right after another one, then I smoked 2 joints.


----------



## Rosebud

I bet your getting hit hard Duck, yours seems to be the most important state, if i remember where you lived correctly.


----------



## WeedHopper

Duck has a crush on Hillary. He wants kisses.,,,or was it Bernie  :rofl:


----------



## burnin1

Maybe shorter hair would improve their look.......







http://www.newsnumpty.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/political name-hair.jpeg


----------



## SmokinMom

Rosebud said:


> SM, i am still in shock at political name and always will be.  He got the south when he got Idaho, we call that our little texas of the NW.  Thank goodness the Hemp Goddess is almost leaving that state!!



Cruz got Idaho.


----------



## grass hopper

never ever woulda though it woulda come dn to a cruz / political name faceoff.


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks SM, that is what I meant to write... idaho and texas are for cruz..


----------



## WeedHopper

Cant stand that freaking idiot Cruz. Reminds me of one of those puppets with a hand stuck up its ***. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## SmokinMom

Cruz is too dang religious, in my opinion.

I found an interesting article.  According to it, Trumps speeches are at a 4th grade level, Clinton at 8th and Sanders at 10th.  :laugh:

http://theweek.com/speedreads/584422/donald-trumps-speeches-are-fourthgrade-level-study-finds


----------



## WeedHopper

Wow,,,the one with the least amount of schooling,,, has the most amount of money and success . Cool
Just wish he would buy a new hair do. Lol


----------



## grass hopper

Cruz is a tea party. Tea party is basically run by the koch (coke) brothers. they are paid and follow their ideologies which is to bring down the goverment as we know it. including ending social security, medicare, medicade, ending the I.R.S and the E.P.A... putting more power in the hands of the mega-billionares. koch brothers have think tanks that sit and think of great things like trickle down economy, global warming is a fraud, universal health care is a terrible idea, raising minimam wage is bad for america. whatever it takes to save or raise them more money. Religion and republicans go hand and hand. praise jesus


----------



## WeedHopper

grass hopper said:


> Cruz is a tea party. Tea party is basically run by the koch (coke) brothers. they are paid and follow their ideologies which is to bring down the goverment as we know it. including ending social security, medicare, medicade, ending the I.R.S and the E.P.A... putting more power in the hands of the mega-billionares. koch brothers have think tanks that sit and think of great things like trickle down economy, global warming is a fraud, universal health care is a terrible idea, raising minimam wage is bad for america. whatever it takes to save or raise them more money. Religion and republicans go hand and hand. praise jesus



Hate those basTURDS the Coke head brothers. And your last sentence is completely correct.  Well except i am an Athiest and pulling for political name. My decision is about money and business.
I personaly never liked political name,,,but i dont like the guy thats owns the Company i have Subbed out to for several years eather.  Lol


----------



## Locked

Michigan was just the start.  http://usuncut.com/politics/clinton-loses-michigan/


----------



## Locked

5 reasons Bernie Sanders will continue to win.  http://usuncut.com/politics/bernie-sanders-michigan/


----------



## Locked

View attachment FB_IMG_1457557962900.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Go Bernie.........Freaken Pothead smoked weed a whole 2 times. Lol
5 reasons Bernie cant win
#1.political name
#2.political name
#3.political name
#4.political name
#5. To tired
Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Grower13

weedhopper said:


> go bernie.........freaken pothead smoked weed a whole 2 times. Lol
> 5 reasons bernie cant win
> #1.political name
> #2.political name
> #3.political name
> #4.political name
> #5. To tired
> yehaaaaaaaaa


 

View attachment donald-political name-seeks-a-presidential-palace.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

:rofl: now thats funny. Smallest house he has ever sold.


----------



## Locked

http://www.salon.com/2016/03/09/it_...t_prop_her_up_after_bernies_michigan_miracle/


----------



## WeedHopper

She is the Devil in drag. :smoke1:

Hackerman sold his sole to give her a kiss and get a spanking. :rofl:
Careful Hackerman, ,,Bill might want one too.


----------



## pcduck

WeedHopper said:


> Duck has a crush on Hillary. He wants kisses.,,,or was it Bernie  :rofl:



Well if I were going to get kisses, I'd pick Hillary. I don't go that other way. Maybe I will send her some pics when I become her Jailhouse pen pal, while she is sitting in prison.:woohoo:


----------



## pcduck

HL, I am starting to feelthebern.
I don't agree with some of his stances, but then again I don't agree with many of the others either. Might just be the second Democrat I ever voted for. See how it goes till Tuesday. Just wish he wasn't so old. He's got the old man slumped shoulders look.


----------



## Rosebud

WOO HOO DUCK!!!!Duck saw the light!!!


----------



## SmokinMom

I can assure you the slumped shoulders thing has nothing to do with how he can run the country.  My guess is a lifetime of poor posture.  My mom still reminds me to sit up straight.  

But yes, he is indeed old.


----------



## pcduck

Rosebud said:


> WOO HOO DUCK!!!!Duck saw the light!!!





That's just my lighter, lighting  my :bong:


----------



## WeedHopper

Trumps gonna win. Yall need a bigger light. :smoke1:


----------



## burnin1

Poor guy...


----------



## Grower13

View attachment imagesH52BQI4F.jpg


----------



## burnin1




----------



## burnin1




----------



## WeedHopper

:rofl:  they were all good.


----------



## Locked

pcduck said:


> HL, I am starting to feelthebern.
> I don't agree with some of his stances, but then again I don't agree with many of the others either. Might just be the second Democrat I ever voted for. See how it goes till Tuesday. Just wish he wasn't so old. He's got the old man slumped shoulders look.



Woot.  Oh and if it makes you feel better he is an Independent running on the Democratic ticket.  After all the crap the DNC and Corporate media has pulled I am leaving the Democratic Party an registering as an Independent after this election. 
As for the slumped shoulders and being old.  Yes he is a bit older than the other candidates, but he is in good health and I don't know if you saw that clip I posted in this thread of him running to catch the train, but it shows that he is spry. Slumped shoulders like SM said is from bad posture and flying coach, middle seat included.  
I think he is the best chance to get money out of Politics and most importantly making sure our tax dollars are not used for tax breaks for the wealthy and Corporate Welfare for Highly Profitable Companies. He wants to rebuild the Middle Class and help the working poor. 
Unless you make over 250,000 dollars a year your taxes won't go up. Even those that do go up it won't be much compared to the savings of no Health insurance premiums an co-pays, deductibles etc. 

His tax proposal. 
View attachment CZ49KDIUcAAzUvc.jpg


----------



## Grower13

View attachment imagesD14Q4IKE.jpg


----------



## Grower13

Bernie doesn't stand a chance with the super delegates 

View attachment cjones02222016.jpg


----------



## Locked

Grower13 said:


> Bernie doesn't stand a chance with the super delegates



Hey actually does. One of the many articles I have posted in this thread says why. 
Basically it comes down to $Hillary and the DNC trying to make it seem like those Super Delegates are locked in. They are not,  and there are a couple reasons why they will have to flip to #BERNIE2016 if he leads in actual pledged, as in the people through voting,  delegates.


----------



## Grower13

Hamster Lewis said:


> Hey actually does. One of the many articles I have posted in this thread says why.
> Basically it comes down to $Hillary and the DNC trying to make it seem like those Super Delegates are locked in. They are not, and there are a couple reasons why they will have to flip to #BERNIE2016 if he leads in actual pledged, as in the people through voting, delegates.


 

they represent 15% of the total delegates in the democratic primaries........ they are the leaders and big donors to the democratic party....... Hillary owns them or they own Hillary depending on how you look at it......... with a win in Fl and Ohio by Hillary and those super votes she is there....... the way it has been explained to me is the Democratic party built their primaries this way so big money and party leaders can control who their candidate is.


----------



## Rosebud

SmokinMom said:


> Cruz is too dang religious, in my opinion.
> 
> I found an interesting article.  According to it, Trumps speeches are at a 4th grade level, Clinton at 8th and Sanders at 10th.  :laugh:
> 
> http://theweek.com/speedreads/584422/donald-trumps-speeches-are-fourthgrade-level-study-finds




I agree and I am surprised trumps is 4th grade level. Interesting sm.

I gotta say bernie does ignite the ole hippie in me...ya say we got a revolution https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5f1xzYM8kI


----------



## Locked

Grower13 said:


> they represent 15% of the total delegates in the democratic primaries........ they are the leaders and big donors to the democratic party....... Hillary owns them or they own Hillary depending on how you look at it......... with a win in Fl and Ohio by Hillary and those super votes she is there....... the way it has been explained to me is the Democratic party built their primaries this way so big money and party leaders can control who their candidate is.



Even if what you said is true she still has to win Ohio and Florida.  Come Convention if Bernie has even 1 more pledged delegate the Super Delegates will flip or the Democratic Party will not only lose the Election they will be done. Toast. 
I understand being cynical when it comes to this crap but I also have been involved, hands on for quite a while and do truly think we have a shot. Is that so bad?


----------



## Rosebud

I understand G13 completely. I think we have two good candidates on the democratic party. I don't hate hillary at all. I was going to vote for her before hammy's passion made me follow my heart instead of my head...


----------



## Grower13

Hamster Lewis said:


> Even if what you said is true she still has to win Ohio and Florida. Come Convention if Bernie has even 1 more pledged delegate the Super Delegates will flip or the Democratic Party will not only lose the Election they will be done. Toast.
> I understand being cynical when it comes to this crap but I also have been involved, hands on for quite a while and do truly think we have a shot. Is that so bad?


 

your passion for your candidate is to be commended.......... and if Bernie wasn't a socialist I'd love to see him whip up on Hillary for sure....... I can't stand her........I'm so glad to see both sides pissed at the establishments of both parties........ both side have become more about doing for themselves and keeping the power than doing the work of the people........ and Hammy...... don't let the results of the elections negatively  effect the way you view peeps with different political views and values than yourself........ it's hard not to do but those who can are those who have what it takes to lead others.


----------



## Rosebud

And don't lose your passion, maybe politics are in your future Hamster Lewis for President?


----------



## Locked

Grower13 said:


> your passion for your candidate is to be commended.......... and if Bernie wasn't a socialist I'd love to see him whip up on Hillary for sure....... I can't stand her........I'm so glad to see both sides pissed at the establishments of both parties........ both side have become more about doing for themselves and keeping the power than doing the work of the people........ and Hammy...... don't let the results of the elections effect the way you view peeps with different political views and values than yourself........ it's hard not to do but those who can are those who have what it takes to lead others.



He is a Democratic Socialist. Much like FDR. The guy who was elected 3 times in a row he was so popular. So popular that they made a 2 term limit. Is wanting our tax dollars to go towards helping us that crazy an idea?  Is Healthcare as a basic human right that crazy an idea.? It's not to me and many others.


----------



## WeedHopper

political name :smoke1:


----------



## Locked

View attachment FB_IMG_1457581989030.jpg


----------



## AluminumMonster

Hamster Lewis said:


> View attachment 234468


Are you referring to the roads I helped pay for? Or the social security I have been paying in to since I was 18? Or the water that I also pay for.

Since I have to pay for all these "government gifts", I think everyone else should too.


----------



## WeedHopper

political name :smoke1:


----------



## burnin1

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ft5XUalItuY[/ame]


----------



## SmokinMom

Well damn.  Sanders and Clinton had another debate tonight and I had no idea..


----------



## WeedHopper

SmokinMom said:


> Well damn.  Sanders and Clinton had another debate tonight and I had no idea..



Neither did they....lol


----------



## grass hopper

Grower13 said:


> your passion for your candidate is to be commended.......... and if Bernie wasn't a socialist I'd love to see him whip up on Hillary for sure....... I can't stand her........I'm so glad to see both sides pissed at the establishments of both parties........ both side have become more about doing for themselves and keeping the power than doing the work of the people........ and Hammy...... don't let the results of the elections negatively effect the way you view peeps with different political views and values than yourself........ it's hard not to do but those who can are those who have what it takes to lead others.


 
see ham, no matter he is a democratic socialist. PEOPLE SEE COMMUNIST. i went to the hairdresser yesterday and they were talking about sanders being a SOCIALIST. how awful. i tried to educate the girls, but most voters are idiots.(unread uneducated nice people).


----------



## Rosebud

I have no trouble with the socialist part of Bernie, i don't really have any problem with bernie except i am not sure he can do what he wants, but hey lets let him try.

Good morning Grasshopper.


----------



## Grower13

grass hopper said:


> see ham, no matter he is a democratic socialist. PEOPLE SEE COMMUNIST. i went to the hairdresser yesterday and they were talking about sanders being a SOCIALIST. how awful. i tried to educate the girls, but most voters are idiots.(unread uneducated nice people).


 


I can plainly see the failures of Socialism........ Greece, Portugal and the rest of the European Union. They're all either bankrupt now or will be bankrupt soon....... They have no controls on their boarders....... they are ripe for take over by Muslims who have no intent on conforming to the values and standards.......... radical Muslim terrorism is becoming part of every day live for those in Europe.......    Seems Switzerland is the only country able to make it work and btw they have the strictest immigration policies on earth. I suggest if it's socialism your craving go to Germany or France and live. I'd rather not live in a country that the govt decides winners and losers..........AND BTW peeps are not idiots just because they won't vote Bernie.


----------



## WeedHopper

Im scared Bernie might drop and Hillary would still become President.  That scares me,,,another 4 yrs of nothing getting done.

political name :smoke1:

Mostly im just messen wit you guys. I personally dont have a freaking clue what to think anymore.
Except this...
political name. :rofl:


----------



## grass hopper

Today the EU (Europe), adds more stimuli to aid its failing economy. Europe has lowered interest rates TO NEGETIVE, EVEN LOWER.  Their deposit rate was MINUS.3%, now has gone to MINUS.4% (-. 4%) SAVINGS RATE !!! Lowered the refi rate from +. 5% to 0%. Expanded monthly asset purchases to 80 billion euros. Their goal is to get a sustained rise in inflation. Weaken their currency...        JAPAN AS WELL has recently gone to NEGETIVE interest rates. Brazil, Russia in recession. Canada I think as well. As the U.S. has recently raised interest rates from 7 years of an EMERGENCY level of 0% to +. 25%.      Big money is betting we will go back to 0%. Maybe even negative. CENTRAL BANKS are playing GOD. WE ARE BROKE!! The upside is,  so is most everyone else!! WE HAVE NEVER PAID for the last recession. SHOULD have been an all out DEPRESSION. We just put off paying for it. WE CAN'T AFFORD to make payments on the INTEREST ALONE. We have to BORROW to pay that. CURRENCY wars are beginning. Gold off to best start of the year since 1974. Should we fall into recession (some believe we are in already) the central banks have NO AMMO LEFT to save us this time. This is why there is so many DOOM AND GLOOM forecasts. GOOD LUCK to whoever is the new president..


----------



## grass hopper

MORNING rose. I agree with  Democratic socialism. My point is, people just see communist.


----------



## Grower13

grass hopper said:


> Today the EU (Europe), adds more stimuli to aid its failing economy. Europe has lowered interest rates TO NEGETIVE, EVEN LOWER. Their deposit rate was MINUS.3%, now has gone to MINUS.4% (-. 4%) SAVINGS RATE !!! Lowered the refi rate from +. 5% to 0%. Expanded monthly asset purchases to 80 billion euros. Their goal is to get a sustained rise in inflation. Weaken their currency... JAPAN AS WELL has recently gone to NEGETIVE interest rates. Brazil, Russia in recession. Canada I think as well. As the U.S. has recently raised interest rates from 7 years of an EMERGENCY level of 0% to +. 25%. Big money is betting we will go back to 0%. Maybe even negative. CENTRAL BANKS are playing GOD. WE ARE BROKE!! The upside is, so is most everyone else!! WE HAVE NEVER PAID for the last recession. SHOULD have been an all out DEPRESSION. We just put off paying for it. WE CAN'T AFFORD to make payments on the INTEREST ALONE. We have to BORROW to pay that. CURRENCY wars are beginning. Gold off to best start of the year since 1974. Should we fall into recession (some believe we are in already) the central banks have NO AMMO LEFT to save us this time. This is why there is so many DOOM AND GLOOM forecasts. GOOD LUCK to whoever is the new president..


 

Negative interest rates are a Socialist failure......... paying people to take money........ does anybody really think that works? SMH


----------



## Rosebud

"When fascism comes to America, it will be wrapped in the flag and carrying the cross." -- Sinclair


----------



## SmokinMom

Exactly what kind of Socialist is Bernie Sanders?


http://www.npr.org/sections/itsallp...ctly-what-kind-of-socialist-is-bernie-sanders


----------



## WeedHopper

SmokinMom said:


> Exactly what kind of Socialist is Bernie Sanders?
> 
> 
> http://www.npr.org/sections/itsallp...ctly-what-kind-of-socialist-is-bernie-sanders



Old. :rofl:


----------



## Locked

View attachment FB_IMG_1457635728930.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

All i got to say is
political name :smoke1:

By the way,,,they are all apart of the System,,,and aint gonna do **** to change it. Im just picking who i think will WIN.
I dont even like the basterd,,,,but i dislike the others even more.


----------



## burnin1

Maybe Christie wants a shot at VP?    Scary...

View attachment political name-christie_3586685b.jpg


----------



## SmokinMom

Oh you know Christie wants it.  It would be the worst mistake should political name take him as a running mate..or even Sarah palin for that matter.  The general public don't like either.

How about Charlie Sheen?  :rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper

Now there is a Douche Bag. Cant stand that *******::::Christie.


----------



## SmokinMom

SmokinMom said:


> How about Charlie Sheen?  :rofl:



WINNING !  :giggle:


----------



## Grower13

I'd like to see him get Kasich to run as VP........ he comes across as real to me.


----------



## burnin1

I would not be surprised if political name does pick Sarah Palin as his running mate.

View attachment palin.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Kasich
Im pretty sure that will be his pick Bro.


----------



## burnin1

Will his ego allow this man as his VP?  Time will tell..


----------



## SmokinMom

Turn that around.


----------



## grass hopper

SmokinMom said:


> Oh you know Christie wants it. It would be the worst mistake should political name take him as a running mate..or even Sarah palin for that matter. The general public don't like either.
> 
> How about Charlie Sheen? :rofl:


 
I heard cristie made the deal for new U.S. attorney general to back political name. Someones gotta. Think he would get the award for the most hated president, even  before he got in. 2nd only to Obama..


----------



## Rosebud

Does the donald know the whole world is listening and it has just made it worse for the united states. He needs to go away now.


----------



## burnin1

Palin would be a better pick for Atty General. :laugh:

Chris Christy as the Top Cop in the US would be a disaster.

He has said in the past he would enforce the Federal law against cannabis even in legal states.

To get the support of Christy backers political name thinks this is a good deal?


http://media.philly.com/images/021116-chris-christie-donald-political name.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> Does the donald know the whole world is listening and it has just made it worse for the united states. He needs to go away now.



Who you want Rose?


----------



## Rosebud

I like bernie or hillary, i know hillary, is not popular and of the two of them I would love to see what would happen under a sanders presidency.

I mostly want political name to go away. He is a racist that is causing violence to happen at his rallies, and worse what he has said about muslims. does he not know our cemeteries have    many muslim americans that have died fighting for the US? Does he not know he is ruining what chance we have to have our muslim citizens help us fight terrorist?   A protester was removed from his rally and was assaulted by an old white man and the protester ended up in hand cuffs, not the old white guy. He revs up all the old racist crap and I hate that. It isn't good for our country. He is rude and crude and a democrat.


----------



## umbra

political name should pick a VP that is twice F'd up as he is, cause someone going to kill him if he gets elected.


----------



## Rosebud

I wonder if they will kill him before the election? I have had that same thought Umbra, but to be fair, i worried obama would be killed too and I like him.


----------



## Rosebud

umbra said:


> political name should pick a VP that is twice F'd up as he is, cause someone going to kill him if he gets elected.




That would be Chrisy, right?  I wonder if political name will be killed before the election. I worried Obama would be killed. I like obama very much.


----------



## grass hopper

good question!! someone needs to google vegas odds of political name being assasinated. before and afta election. happy thoughts..


----------



## WeedHopper

Damn,,,yall want the man dead. Ouch
By the way the old white guy was charged. He needed his old *** kicked for the sneaky *** **** he did.


----------



## Locked

It's stuff like this that will keep me from voting for $Hillary if she winds up the nominee. 
It's also why this is my last election as a Democrat.  Shady crap for sure. 
http://www.latimes.com/politics/la-na-democratic-debate-analysis-20160310-story.html


----------



## Grower13

Hamster Lewis said:


> It's stuff like this that will keep me from voting for $Hillary if she winds up the nominee.
> It's also why this is my last election as a Democrat. Shady crap for sure.
> http://www.latimes.com/politics/la-na-democratic-debate-analysis-20160310-story.html


 

both sides have the whole process setup so the establishment powers can place their candidate in office.......they believe they can and they have in the past been able to sway public opinion by pushing peeps buttons with hot button issues....... so they thought....... peeps on both sides are calling them out on their own **....... which is a good thing. google sea island meeting if you wanna read some ** on the other side hammy.


----------



## SmokinMom

Rosebud said:


> A protester was removed from his rally and was assaulted by an old white man and the protester ended up in hand cuffs, not the old white guy. He revs up all the old racist crap and I hate that. It isn't good for our country. He is rude and crude and a democrat.



I can't believe I'm about to defend Donald political name, lol...

I saw him twice, the first time a friend lured me with dinner at my favorite steak house if I went with her.  It was at the big arena where our pro hockey and basketball teams play.  This was around the time he was making offensive remarks about Hispanics and there were various groups outside, completely peaceful and some were flying the Mexican flag.  There were a few ******* Donald fans who rudely showed their disapproval.  Inside there wasn't a single seat empty and folks appeared to really be digging what he said.  I agreed with a few things, all politicians say things people want to hear.  Anyways, when we left the building there was a group of protesters.  I saw one protester trip a guy who had just left the rally and she seemed to think doing so was funny.  I can understand people being angry about Trumps message, and rightfully so, but being outright mean is wrong- no matter what side you're on.  Did political name make that person trip the dude?  Nope.  Did political name make his supporter act like that outside the facility?  No.  As much as I dislike him, he can't be blamed for how anyone behaves.

My son just turned 18 and is excited about voting for the first time and wanted to go to the political name rally a few weeks ago.  The line was huge with various groups quietly protesting outside, playing Mexican music, waving their flag.  The venue was much smaller and I'm guessing about 10,000 fewer attendees.  There weren't seats in the place, just standing room only.  Lots of secret service agents with very tight security.  Quite a few very vocal protesters made their own scene inside while he was speaking and were quickly escorted out.  political name was there for a rally with supporters, not a debate for opposing sides to ask questions or a place to voice/show disapproval so I understand them being removed from the building.  A few caused quite a scene and were escorted out even faster.  Not only did things seem dangerous for political name, but for the people in the crowd who were sitting by the protesters.  I'm glad they weren't allowed to stay!!  Outside, things were uneventful, with just a few quiet protesters from many different nationalities.  For what it's worth, there were supporters of political name from other races too.

While I'm not sure what happened with the protester being led out in handcuffs, it wasn't political name that did it to her.  I'm guessing the man and the woman were both in the wrong.  The man should have been removed the same way too, shame on them for not treating them the same way!  I need to go find more info about what happened because I only saw a small snipit on the news.  Was he a security guy or just some racist ******* in the crowd?

political name doesn't make people act this way.  He might fuel the fire but people are responsible for how they themselves decide to act.  Not every political name supporter behaves that way and not every protester acts the same way, either.

The Bernie Sanders rally was so different!  It was a very positive experience with a completely different type of crowd.  No jack asses like the political name fans and the anti-political name people.  It made me even more proud to be a supporter.

Dang, I really didn't intend to write so much, and believe it or not, I only type with one of my index fingers..its tired now, lol.  I hope my opinions don't upset any of you but I just wanted to talk about my two experiences at political name rally's in Dallas.

Weedhopper, love political name all you like.  I hope you're not a douche bag supporter.. . Kidding, I know you're not.


----------



## grass hopper

BEN CARSON offered SURGEON GENERAL. carson NOW supports political name..


----------



## SmokinMom

Forgot to add that the security at the Sanders rally was very tight too.  I even recognized a few secret service people from the political name event...lol.


----------



## grass hopper

Ben Carson says he is backing, supporting the Donald. political name says Carson has great ideas on education. Sounds like SECRETERY OF EDUCATION. Maybe even  V.P... He needs the black vote.   Carson also promises to help political name.   political name says there are (2) Donald Trumps.     I thought (1) was bad. Don't think i have EVER, ANYWHERE seen such a braggart as political name.


----------



## WeedHopper

> Weedhopper, love political name all you like. I hope you're not a douche bag supporter.. . Kidding, I know you're not.



As i have said many times,,,i think he is a prick,,,never cared for the guy,,,BUT,,,he is going to Win and i like him better then the rest of the Asshats . And just because i am picking him ,,,,,out of the rest of these assholes doesnt make me a Douche Bag. As i have also said,,,i have subbed out to a man very similar to political name,,he is an *******, ,,,,,,,,,But that ******* has made my business work and kept me from punching a time clock for over 20yrs. I dont have to like you to know you are my best bet to feed my family. I can agree to disagree as you have seen on this thread. I am an Athiest,,,not one of these ppl represent my belives,,,,but i dont give a crap,,,i want to feed my family and see my Country stop taking **** from all these other ******* Countries. I also like Sanders, ,,but he dont stand a chance in hell of winning.  Why would i keep wasting my time thinking about these other asshats who are not going to Win and if they did,,it would just be 4 more yrs of the same ole ****. Obama has hurt my business and many others that i know because he cant get **** done. Neather will Hillary or Bernie because the Republican run House and Senate wont let them do **** eather,,especially after loosing another Election. 
So,,i dont like thd basterd,,but you better climb on board or do what the Republicans have done for the last 6yrs and fight the Man in office because ya dont like him. You guys are my friends and i hope that doesnt change just because we have a difference of opinion.  If your guy wins I WILL back him or her because i love my Country and our Democracy. And i will love yuu guys no matter what.


----------



## umbra

I like Bill Maher's comparison of political name to Hitler....seriously scary and ooohhh so true.


----------



## SmokinMom

Weedhopper, I didn't mean to strike a nerve, and I wasn't being serious with my comment.  Not all his supporters are racist jerk wads - everyone knows this.  If they were, our country would be in serious trouble since he's the front runner and has hundreds of thousands of fans.  

Definitely a crazy election year and everyone is entitled to support whoever they want.  However, the racism, hate and violence I've seen is extremely unfortunate and sad.  I just don't get it at all.

Don't worry, I still love ya.  :vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## SmokinMom

Ack, I just reread my long post.  No way did I mean to imply that the lady in handcuffs deserved to be treated like that.  What I meant was I'm guessing she was antagonizing or wouldn't stop being disruptive after being requested to do so.  I bet things could have been handled better by everyone.

I saw something similar happened at another rally just last night.  An old white guy clocked a black guy right in the face.  This whole thing is bringing out the worst in some people.  
Sad.


----------



## Rosebud

SM, good for you taking your kids to political rallies.  As long as we are being honest.. I think you have to be an old woman to appreciate Hillary and what she has done in her life. Yale law graduate? I went to xray school... she. fought the media and the republicans most of her adult life and had a tough husband to be married to, i have a peach of a husband, she testified for 9 hours and was found something... not guilty, or no new information.. I took a guy to court once was on the stand 2 hours and have never been the same.. She is the first woman, blah blah blah, just trying to explain my appreciation to hillary.
political name the new hitler was right on Umbra.. on Bill maher.


----------



## Rosebud

SM, i am not talking about a woman in hand cuffs, this was yesterday  and it was a black man. political name told them to get him out of there and go home to his mom. His mother was dead. The old white dude told the camera next time he would kill him..he might be isis.


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> SM, i am not talking about a woman in hand cuffs, this was yesterday and it was a black man. political name told them to get him out of there and go home to his mom. His mother was dead. The old white dude told the camera next time he would kill him..he might be isis.


 

Why would a political name hater go to a political name rally?


----------



## Rosebud

He was a political name supporter...political name is jacking his supporters up.. this ole white guy that this young black man was isis? hello?


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> He was a political name supporter...political name is jacking his supporters up.. this ole white guy that this young black man was isis? hello?


I thought he was a protester who made his way into the rally and disrupted the rally.........


----------



## Rosebud

The black man was a protester, the white guy attending.. old white racist, the worst our country can muster. I live across the street from on old white racist.. and i am white and i can't stand him.  They get more than anything.  The black man was handcuffed for  being sucker punched by an old white guy. After the tape shows up of what happened the old man was taken into custody.. after he said he would kill him next time.

MY point is political name is escalating this old 1950 s racist crap.  And there are lots of old people that agree with him and I find them extemely dangerous.


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> The black man was a protester, the white guy attending.. old white racist, the worst our country can muster. I live across the street from on old white racist.. and i am white and i can't stand him. They get more than anything. The black man was handcuffed for being sucker punched by an old white guy. After the tape shows up of what happened the old man was taken into custody.. after he said he would kill him next time.
> 
> MY point is political name is escalating this old 1950 s racist crap. And there are lots of old people that agree with him and I find them extemely dangerous.


 
I thought the black guy got handcuffed for disruption of the rally and was being led out of the rally by police when a 78 year old man punched him as he walked by with the arresting officers...... yep a cheap shot. Could have been avoided for sure.


----------



## Rosebud

that is what i was trying to sat G 13, thank you for clarifying that for me..


----------



## SmokinMom

Grower13 said:


> Why would a political name hater go to a political name rally?



They are coming out in droves and only making things worse for everyone.  I don't get it either.


----------



## WeedHopper

My friends i am backing out of this thread and will not be returning for this reason.
You guys are my friends whom i respect very much and i don't want you thinking less of me because of my Politics or Lack of Religion. Ive been here along time and have great fondness for most here. Especially Rose and THG who have always stuck beside me no matter what,,,and i want to keep it that way.
Guess im a little rough around the collar and have lived around a bunch of fking outlaw bikers talking **** for way to long,,,,,so im used to ppl like Donald political name and his attitude, ,so ive become ya might say a bit desynthesized to such things. Another words they dont bother me cause i pay no attention to thier Bullshit. 
Anyway,,,thanks guys for putting up with me in this thread.  Hope things turn out the way you guys want. I just want to feed my family and live in peace, ,,and hang out on the MP. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rosebud

I wanna grow pot and smoke it and share it. if that is wrong, i don't wanna be right. 

You handled yourself just fine WH and lightened the mood. Thank you.


----------



## WeedHopper

Your welcome Mam,,i seen things getting a little heated and a bit crazy,,so im out. As i said before,,i will support whom ever becomes my President. 
Have fun guys.


----------



## Locked

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heE143betU8[/ame]


----------



## SmokinMom

Weedhopper, stick around.  It's ok to be passionate about the candidates and election.  We all have our own opinions and that's ok too.  Don't let me run ya off.

I'm actually enjoying this thread.  I missed last nights republican debate but heard political name sounded much more presidential.  

Excited and nervous for Tuesday.


----------



## Locked

View attachment 12803316_10208680318556062_4738087102488598494_n.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

SmokinMom said:


> Weedhopper, stick around.  It's ok to be passionate about the candidates and election.  We all have our own opinions and that's ok too.  Don't let me run ya off.
> 
> I'm actually enjoying this thread.  I missed last nights republican debate but heard political name sounded much more presidential.
> 
> Excited and nervous for Tuesday.



You didnt run me off SM,,,lol.
I just dont see the point. I feel like a protester at a Debate for Democrats. Kinda pointless. I mean ppl are talking about him being Assassinated for Gods sake. Whoops im an Athiest. Lol
Anyway,,,no big deal. Ill go bug Keef over at the OFC. :smoke1:


----------



## SmokinMom

Wow, anyone watching the knock down drag outs in Chicago?  political name cancelled a rally due to the protesters and I'm watching footage from outside the arena.  This s nuts!!!


----------



## Grower13

Wonder how it would go over if a bunch of political name supporters shut down a Bernie Rally...... some of the protesters must think free speech is only their right and those who think differently don't have the same right.


----------



## SmokinMom

You're exactly right g13.


----------



## Rosebud

He created a violent atmosphere...


----------



## Locked

Grower13 said:


> Wonder how it would go over if a bunch of political name supporters shut down a Bernie Rally...... some of the protesters must think free speech is only their right and those who think differently don't have the same right.



First of all Bernie Sanders had nothing to do with this. From what I have read so far it was organized by Move On.  Secondly, political name supporters wouldn't know what a peaceful protest is.  When people peacefully protest you don't get to beat them up, and yell racist crap at them.  political name and his hateful rhetoric is the cause of this.  Not people peacefully protesting and then being attacked, while political name eggs them on. Bernie has had huge crowds and funny thing is there is no violence at them. And if people protest at them Bernie certainly doesn't incite violence against them and his supporters don't punch handcuffed protesters and then threaten them with death on camera. Don't even try and play this off like they are the same in anyway. 
Is it so shocking that a hate spewing Bigot and Racist who routinely works his followers up into a frenzy gets people to come out in opposition of that?  You are kidding right?


----------



## Locked

Rosebud said:


> He created a violent atmosphere...



Exactly Rose.  He wants to use his freedom of speech to promote hate and bigotry, well people have the right to their free speech to push back on that.  You wouldn't get this crap at a Sanders rally because Bernie does not promote hate.


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> He created a violent atmosphere...


 

my sources say paid protesters stormed into the rented arena and shut down people with tickets trying to exercise free speech....... and now we all get to watch the sideshow on our chosen bias tv networks........ wonder how this would go over at the super bowl or a Hillary Clinton wall street speech.


----------



## SmokinMom

The protesters share some blame too, things only continue to escellate - on both sides.


----------



## WeedHopper




----------



## Grower13

The Hillary advisors are high fiving themselves....... this couldn't be going better for them. All the big cities will be in the bag to let this happen....... gets the vote out for her........ its the way she rolls I tell you.


----------



## Rosebud

I agree Hillary and co are doing a happy dance, but pretty sure she didn't have.much to do with political name being political name..this whole thing is bringing back the 60s racial tension and I saw how that ended and it was a horrible time for our country.


----------



## SmokinMom

Someone I know tonight told me they are starting to dislike certain minorities more and more after watching how the political name protestors are behaving.  I sit back and contemplate both sides, without saying a word.  I've never seen anything like this.  So much for the *United * States.


----------



## burnin1

View attachment vintage-photos-of-a-young-hillary-clinton-1.jpg


What I really meant to say was which one(s) would you have smoked a joint with?
Who would you have related to then.

People change over time and opinions change as well. 

The politically correct stance on marijuana use has been to deny ever using it.  That is changing.

I will bet they all smoked "grass".   

I don't recall anyone asking Hillary if she smoked marijuana.

On a lighter note.. these pics are pretty funny.. but so are mine from the early 70s. :joint:

That women reminds me of someone who stole my roach clip.


----------



## Rosebud

She looks like we all did in the 60s so funny... I bet she did rip off your roach clip..  I would smoke with the top and the bottom pictures, and not the middle.


----------



## kaotik

Rosebud said:


> She looks like we all did in the 60s so funny... I bet she did rip off your roach clip..  I would smoke with the top and the bottom pictures, and not the middle.


i'd wanna smoke with political name in the middle the most
..i think much hilarity would ensue   

Bernie looks like a cross between Buddy Holly and Bob Dylan


----------



## Rosebud

Kaotik, what would you like to do stoned with political name?   laugh?


----------



## kaotik

Rosebud said:


> Kaotik, what would you like to do stoned with political name?   laugh?



oh just watch..
maybe draw some fun stuff on that cleancut mug when he passes out.
i assume he'll be a very lightweight, from that picture  ..and lightweights are funny.. especially when you dislike them


----------



## Rosebud

I wish i could be in a corner watching..plus it would be nice to hang with you Kaotik and forget drump.  You could give him an edible..with rso.   bye bye drump.


----------



## Grower13

Ole George S is gonna get peeps hurt. I don't believe the political name supporters will back down. A showdown is coming. Peeps be pissed on both sides....... and Hillary will be putting the kill harpoon in Bernie soon.........be safe my friends......  could get rough...... did I mention the economy will going to hell this summer. And don't be deceived by your friendly news readers.


----------



## WeedHopper




----------



## Grower13

Hamster Lewis said:


> First of all Bernie Sanders had nothing to do with this. From what I have read so far it was organized by Move On. Secondly, political name supporters wouldn't know what a peaceful protest is. When people peacefully protest you don't get to beat them up, and yell racist crap at them. political name and his hateful rhetoric is the cause of this. Not people peacefully protesting and then being attacked, while political name eggs them on. Bernie has had huge crowds and funny thing is there is no violence at them. And if people protest at them Bernie certainly doesn't incite violence against them and his supporters don't punch handcuffed protesters and then threaten them with death on camera. Don't even try and play this off like they are the same in anyway.
> Is it so shocking that a hate spewing Bigot and Racist who routinely works his followers up into a frenzy gets people to come out in opposition of that? You are kidding right?


 


Hammy I tried to make sure not place the blame on Bernie supporters...... while I do think they were the majority of the protesters outside expressing their beliefs......... those protesters which pushed their way into the rally are a whole different breed......... paid to do this by George through moveon.org ......... don't be deceived........ some elites have no problem letting some rioting and confrontations go on if it helps their own....... in other words who does it HELP letting political name supporters and Bernie supporters fight like hell and even kill each other . be safe my friends.


----------



## Locked

http://www.ifyouonlynews.com/politi...he-election-with-this-brilliant-report-video/


----------



## WeedHopper




----------



## AluminumMonster

I'm not defending political name, but I can take a bunch of small video clips of anybody and make them look bad one way or another.


----------



## Locked

AluminumMonster said:


> I'm not defending political name, but I can take a bunch of small video clips of anybody and make them look bad one way or another.



True but those of us who have been watching all along see more than just those clips. We have been watching it unfold and at this point, anyone who still tries to say he is not hate spewing Racist and Bigot is kidding themselves. That is beyond obvious at this point. I understand you are not defending him, just in this case it's not just a small bunch of video clips.


----------



## Grower13

Hamster Lewis said:


> http://www.ifyouonlynews.com/politi...he-election-with-this-brilliant-report-video/


 


I don't do bias commentators on either side........ Rachel has no creditability........ and there's no way enough peeps will see it to make a difference....... a bunch of peeps did hear what a few famous types have said about leaving if Thump gets elected........ Where do yall think they're planning on moving  to?


BTW

The libertarian or &#8220;classical liberal&#8221; perspective is that peace, prosperity, and social harmony are fostered by &#8220;as much liberty as possible&#8221; and &#8220;as little government as necessary.&#8221;
With a long intellectual tradition spanning hundreds of years, libertarian ideas of individual rights, economic liberty, and limited government have contributed to history-changing movements like abolition, women&#8217;s suffrage, and the civil rights movement.
Libertarian is not a single viewpoint, but includes a wide variety of perspectives. Libertarians can range from market anarchists to advocates of a limited welfare state, but they are all united by a belief in personal liberty, economic freedom, and a skepticism of government power.


Liberals favor government action to promote equality, whereas conservatives favor government action to promote order. Libertarians favor freedom and oppose government action to promote either equality or order.


----------



## Rosebud

Hey G13, why doesn't Rachel have any credibility?  I thought she did.


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> Hey G13, why doesn't Rachel have any credibility? I thought she did.


 
Many reasons....... one is the fact she works as a commentator on a news network that can't keep the lights on with advertising bought because content draws enough viewers to cover the cost of running the network...... in other words she works for place that is propped up by money earned somewhere else....... to me it is no different a philosophy than the wall street bailouts she despises.


----------



## pcduck

burnin1 said:


> View attachment 234511
> 
> 
> What I really meant to say was which one(s) would you have smoked a joint with?
> Who would you have related to then.
> 
> People change over time and opinions change as well.
> 
> The politically correct stance on marijuana use has been to deny ever using it.  That is changing.
> 
> I will bet they all smoked "grass".
> 
> I don't recall anyone asking Hillary if she smoked marijuana.
> 
> On a lighter note.. these pics are pretty funny.. but so are mine from the early 70s. :joint:
> 
> That women reminds me of someone who stole my roach clip.





Bernie looks like he smoked way to many seeds.

Hillary looks as if her joints were laced with something.

So I pick political name because he looks like he really needs to get high:bong:


----------



## WeedHopper

Lol,,,


----------



## Grower13

I think all politicians should get high and discuss issues and different points of view...... they'd surely get along better and possibly get something done for the betterment of all........ maybe one day getting stoned on MJ would be a must to stand a chance of getting elelcted.


----------



## SmokinMom

Isn't msnbc more liberal, and cnn leans right?  Is there a news station that isn't biased g13, I'd love to find one.  After your post the other day it really got me thinking.  I switched channels and saw things from the other perspective.  I appreciate you pointing that out.


----------



## WeedHopper

http://www.oann.com


----------



## Grower13

SmokinMom said:


> Isn't msnbc more liberal, and cnn leans right? Is there a news station that isn't biased g13, I'd love to find one. After your post the other day it really got me thinking. I switched channels and saw things from the other perspective. I appreciate you pointing that out.


 

almost all news is slanted right or left.......... to be well informed and not led around like a sheep on a short rope it is important to get your news from many sources........ even if its not your kool aid flavor it is important to learn about all sides of an issue..... and always reject those who say its my kool aid and nobody else's unless you like being a sheep........ if not you'll just be left reading threads like this instead and just agreeing with what somebody told you to believe is true.


----------



## SmokinMom

I've been thinking a lot about this after seeing things from both sides and here's my conclusion- these are only my opinions.

political name can say whatever he wants at his rallys.  They are his rallys after all.  His supporters come to hear his message and see if he's worthy of their vote.  Without distractions from the haters, they could decide they don't like the guy after all.

I'm guessing most, if not all of the protesters are Hillary or Bernie supporters.  If they really want to look better then republican candidates on the other side, why not be the bigger person and urge  the protesters to stop attending those rallys and to use that energy on getting their candidates more votes?  Plead for the violence to stop.  

I'm thinking the protesters want to get political name riled up more, get him more angry and cause him to keep acting in his typical fashion?  How is this right?  I also heard the trouble in Chicago the other day was an organized group of Bernie supporters.  While I doubt Sanders had anything to do with them protesting, it is discouraging to me that they feel it's ok to crash the rally with no repercussions.

Again..Hillary and Bernie could strongly urge the political name haters to just leave the man alone.  Let him speak to his supporters without being interrupted.  Show him who the bigger person here is.  The supporters might hear what political name has to say and figure out on their own if his (ridiculous?) speeches is worth earning their vote.

I'm getting tired of the ** on all sides.   Someone needs to be the bigger person and that would really work in their favor.  In fact, Bernie could score a lot of brownie points and steal some Hillary thunder by getting tough and urging the violent protests to stop now.  Be very vocal..and see if people listen to his message.  Heck, he might even win over a few republicans!!!

I'd hate to see political name supporters turn the tables and start crashing the democratic rallys.  I bet that will be happening very soon.  Treat violence with more violence????  

For the record, Sanders still gets my vote, at least for now.  This is the perfect opportunity for him to  step up and show if he has what it takes to be a strong leader of our country.


----------



## WeedHopper

Good posting.


----------



## Grower13

SM    there is no such thing as a strong "democratic socialist" leader........ imho...... they all push overs...... no balls...... the world will run over Bernie if he gets elected...... which ain't gonna happen...... Hillary is the chosen one...... Hillary is counting on getting the Bernie fans mad enough at political name to turn out and vote her....... let's see if the sheep follow the madness.


----------



## Locked

SmokinMom said:


> political name can say whatever he wants at his rallys.  They are his rallys after all.  His supporters come to hear his message and see if he's worthy of their vote.  Without distractions from the haters, they could decide they don't like the guy after all.



The Bill of Rights says differently. Not sure if you lived through the 60's, but I can't imagine people not standing up to the Civil Rights injustices and just saying, let the Racists and Bigots have their rallies don't protest. 
political name's Free Speech is not being infringed upon despite what he says. People protesting have the right to assemble and exercise their Freedom of Speech as well. 

*Assembly*

Assembly is the only right in the First Amendment that requires more than a lone individual for its exercise. One can speak alone; one cannot assemble alone. Moreover, while some assemblies occur spontaneously, most do not. For this reason, the assembly right extends to preparatory activity leading up to the physical act of assembling, protections later recognized by the Supreme Court as a distinct right of association, which does not appear in the text of the First Amendment.

The right of assembly often involves non-verbal communication (including the message conveyed by the very existence of the group). A demonstration, picket-line, or parade conveys more than the words on a placard or the chants of the crowd. Assembly is, moreover, truly free, since it allows individuals to engage in mass communication powered solely by sweat equity. 

The right to assemble has been a crucial legal and cultural protection for dissenting and unorthodox groups. The Democratic-Republican Societies, suffragists, abolitionists, religious organizations, labor activists, and civil rights groups have all invoked the right to assemble in protest against prevailing norms. When the Supreme Court extended the right of assembly beyond the federal government to the states in its unanimous 1937 decision, De Jonge v. Oregon, it recognized that the right of peaceable assembly is a right cognate to those of free speech and free press and is equally fundamental.

The right of assembly gained particular prominence in tributes to the Bill of Rights as the United States entered the Second World War. Eminent twentieth-century Americans, including Dorothy Thompson, Zechariah Chafee, Louis Brandeis, John Dewey, Orson Welles, and Eleanor Roosevelt, all emphasized the significance of the assembly right. At a time when civil liberties were at the forefront of public consciousness, assembly figured prominently as one of the original Four Freedoms (along with speech, press, and religion). When, however, President Franklin Delano Roosevelt switched to a different grouping of four freedoms in an effort to rally support for American entry into WWII, assembly (and press) dropped out. Neglect of assembly as a freestanding right has continued ever since. In fact, the Supreme Court has not decided a case explicitly on free assembly grounds in over thirty years. But despite its recent state of hibernation, the freedom to assemble peaceably remains integral to what Justice Robert Jackson once called the right to differ.


----------



## SmokinMom

Alright then...is Bernie ready to have his party crashed?  It's coming.  Too bad he doesn't have the balls to try and stop it.


----------



## burnin1

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E--oLFYs9aI"]https//www.youtube.com/watch?v=E--oLFYs9aI[/ame]


----------



## burnin1

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3iBb1gvehI"]https//www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3iBb1gvehI[/ame]


----------



## Grower13

SmokinMom said:


> Alright then...is Bernie ready to have his party crashed? It's coming. Too bad he doesn't have the balls to try and stop it.


 

:yeahthat: Hillary is the only one that's going to crash the Bernie party........ I don't expect the political name supporters to go to a Bernie rally and do the in your face thingy like the other side does...... now they will stand their ground if you come to confront them ........ what does that suggest?
BTW I hope yall realize I have no dog in this fight...... I'm stuck once again choosing  between the lesser of two wrong sides........ our federal govt is way bigger and exercises way more power over peeps than it was ever supposed to.......


----------



## Rosebud

I like Rachel Maddow. i have watched fox news and CNN. I wish i could have taken her class that she taught with a PHD ...it would have been a great class. 

This is looking more like  1968 than I can stomach. Those were college kids, on a college campus.. Someone has to stop political name... I am telling you.. i am old and have lived thru this before... He is inciting violence, and he should know better. this is poweder keg..  It will not end well.


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> I like Rachel Maddow. i have watched fox news and CNN. I wish i could have taken her class that she taught with a PHD ...it would have been a great class.
> 
> This is looking more like 1968 than I can stomach. Those were college kids, on a college campus.. Someone has to stop political name... I am telling you.. i am old and have lived thru this before... He is inciting violence, and he should know better. this is poweder keg.. It will not end well.


 

She'd fail me in her class because I wouldn't drink Kool-Aid....... she would say I'm rude and ignorant for questioning the biased indoctrination she wants you to buy as tried and true......... and I'd be likely to cause the bad depression problems she suffers from to grow worse.


----------



## Grower13

Democratic Socialism......

&#9702;Replaces the family with the state as the central unit in society
&#9702;Undermines the family by redistributing its wealth and indoctrinating its children in government schools
&#9702;Allows legalized theft in the name of redistributing wealth
&#9702;Encourages sloth instead of productivity
&#9702;Rewards irresponsibility, laziness, and poor accountability
&#9702;Encourages self-indulgence instead of self-reliance
&#9702;Encourages finger pointing and shifting of responsibility to others
&#9702;Replaces the self-discipline of delayed gratification with the need for instant gratification
&#9702;Undermines the values that are the foundation of the traditional work ethic (i.e. thrift, diligence, self-reliance, self-discipline, responsibility, accountability, deferred gratification, and hard work) and replaces them with an entitlement mentality
&#9702;Treats those who contribute to the betterment of society the same as those who do not, even when they are capable of doing so
&#9702;Promotes a get-something-for-nothing mentality that undermines the moral character of the individual and society
&#9702;Robs people of initiative, drive, and ambition
&#9702;Undermines the spirit of entrepreneurship, innovation, and competitiveness
&#9702;Promotes totalitarianism, thereby undermining freedom and liberty


----------



## Locked

Some insight into the 1st ammendment rights of those protesting. 
http://www.addictinginfo.org/2016/0...l name-on-twitter-and-it-is-hilarious-tweets/


----------



## SmokinMom

To me, a silent, peaceful protest speaks louder than a noisy one.


----------



## SmokinMom

Hamster Lewis said:


> Some insight into the 1st ammendment rights of those protesting.
> http://www.addictinginfo.org/2016/0...l name-on-twitter-and-it-is-hilarious-tweets/



A little off topic and slightly petty- their proof reader needs a little help.  I stared at that sentence for a few seconds before I figured it out...


----------



## Grower13

Hamster Lewis said:


> Some insight into the 1st ammendment rights of those protesting.
> http://www.addictinginfo.org/2016/0...l name-on-twitter-and-it-is-hilarious-tweets/


 

I don't think the political name supporters care in the least what some attorney has to say about it......... they're going to rallies to show the world how pissed they are with how gov't behaves now....... changes are coming..... one way or another.


----------



## pcduck

After nearly a week of watching their campaign commercials. I have decided they are all bozos and think that we are dumb.

With that in mind, I have made up my mind and am going to cast my vote for me, aaaaagin. My campaign slogan will be "Legal Weed for all States".:bong: 



I can't wait for the polls to close tomorrow.


----------



## SmokinMom

http://theweek.com/articles/612481/...dnt-stop-donald-political name-chicago-helped

Found an article that sums up exactly the way I feel about this whole mess.


----------



## WeedHopper

All you guys gonna get spankings,,,you bad bad ppl. :rofl:


----------



## Rosebud

Good article SM

Duck, i will vote for you.

G13, I watch morning joe every morning.. is that slanted too? Joe is republican Mica is democrat..  I enjoy that.


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> Good article SM
> 
> Duck, i will vote for you.
> 
> G13, I watch morning joe every morning.. is that slanted too? Joe is republican Mica is democrat.. I enjoy that.


 

Don't know a lot about him........ he must have lost an election to be out of office since he served as a member of Congress from 1994 to 2001.......... I do watch morning Joe on occasion......... did yall know the ACLU sided with political name on his right to free speech at his rallies and also stated those who disrupt should be charged.


----------



## Bongofury

The only candidate (dem or rep) that looks and acts presidential is John Kasich (sp). JMHO Although I am not voting for him.


----------



## Grower13

Bongofury said:


> The only candidate (dem or rep) that looks and acts presidential is John Kasich (sp). JMHO Although I am not voting for him.


 

He is closest  to the middle politically of all the candidates and he is a good guy......... he is done unless he can win in Ohio......... might see him run as VP imho.


----------



## Locked

View attachment IMG_20160314_144840.jpg


----------



## Grower13

Hamster Lewis said:


> View attachment 234525


 

All should be done at state level......... some of it privatized....... and NPR is as Bias as it gets........ shameful they get the tax payers money........ and yes I've listened to All Things Considered


----------



## Rosebud

Everyone is biased.


----------



## SmokinMom

Rosebud said:


> Everyone is biased.



So true.  I really appreciate g13 pointing this out to me.  I couldn't believe the difference between the different news channels.  I'm doing my best to see things from each angle now.  Helps sort out the craziness a little for me.  . I need all the help I can get..lol.


----------



## burnin1

I would be glad if Hillary also championed legalization like Bernie does.

https://www.yahoo.com/politics/win-or-lose-bernie-sanders-has-changed-hillary-155024964.html


----------



## burnin1

https://www.yahoo.com/politics/poli...ent-rallies-love-fests-in-talk-190401173.html


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> Everyone is biased.


 

We're talking News orgs trying sway  peeps to their thinking by telling the story to their flavor of Kool-aid......... very different than personal bias imho.......... you ever read Animal Farm?

"two legs bad.... four legs good"... except it changed


----------



## Grower13

interesting read 

Hillary will never survive the political name onslaught: It&#8217;s not fair, but it makes her a weak nominee 

http://www.salon.com/2016/03/14/hil...its_not_fair_but_it_makes_her_a_weak_nominee/


----------



## Locked

View attachment FB_IMG_1458002346347.jpg


----------



## Locked

I would think think that anyone who supports and respects Women would see this and think twice about voting for him.

http://www.addictinginfo.org/2016/0...-vote-political name-after-seeing-this-video/


----------



## Grower13

View attachment imagesDTNX086S.jpg


----------



## Locked

Some actual info and not Fear Mongering about Single Payer Healthcare. 

https://www.facebook.com/TheYoungTurks/videos/10153483364414205/


----------



## Locked

Grower13 said:


> View attachment 234548





He is not proposing Free Stuff. He is proposing that we allocate Our Tax Dollars to be used for things that are beneficial to We the People and not for Tax breaks for the Wealthy and Corporate Welfare for Highly Profitable Companies. 
The Free Stuff thing is just a big old badge of Ignorance. It is right up there with the whole He is a Socialist, Communist, etc.


----------



## SmokinMom

I'm confused, and kinda buzzed..what's your picture about hammy?  :confused2:


----------



## Grower13

$18 Trillion and Counting

http://www.usnews.com/opinion/econo...pending-plan-shows-democrats-irresponsibility


the facts: http://fiscalfactcheck.crfb.org/analysis-of-the-sanders-single-payer-offsets/


----------



## Rosebud

SmokinMom said:


> I'm confused, and kinda buzzed..what's your picture about hammy?  :confused2:




political name making fun of a handicapped person.


----------



## Locked

SmokinMom said:


> I'm confused, and kinda buzzed..what's your picture about hammy?  :confused2:



Back in November 2015, Donald Drumpf in a speech made fun of a Reporter who is Handicapped. A sure sign of a good leader right? \
It is stuff like this along with his Misogynistic, Racist and bigoted talk that makes me wonder how anyone actually supports him.  


*political name Mocking Physical Disabilities Is Nothing New*
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...disabled-reporter_us_56572101e4b072e9d1c1d1c0


----------



## Rosebud

Hey Duck, if you were president you would have a worm bin in every kitchen.


----------



## SmokinMom

. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Locked

Grower13 said:


> $18 Trillion and Counting
> 
> http://www.usnews.com/opinion/econo...pending-plan-shows-democrats-irresponsibility
> 
> 
> the facts: http://fiscalfactcheck.crfb.org/analysis-of-the-sanders-single-payer-offsets/



Try again>>>>http://www.democraticunderground.com/12511090653

I thought you were the anti-biased guy?  That guy is a Biased Hack. 
Same thing with the handful of "picked" Economists that were attacking his Walls St plan.  When in actuality 170 Economists agreed with him. >>>http://www.politicususa.com/2016/01...e-sanders-plan-reform-wall-st-rein-greed.html 

You obviously didn't watch the video link I posted because it broke all of that down.


----------



## Grower13

after tomorrows results I expect for Hillary and some of the dem leaders to start calling on Bernie to step aside....... the polls are predicting he's gonna get killed in Fl........ that may not go over to good with those feeling the Bern.


----------



## Locked

Grower13 said:


> All should be done at state level......... some of it privatized....... and NPR is as Bias as it gets........ shameful they get the tax payers money........ and yes I've listened to All Things Considered



No, it should be done at the Federal Level so that all of our Citizens get the benefits and not just those with Progressive Governors while those States with Republicant Governors get screwed. 
As for NPR being Biased, okay. That does not change the fact that it is among the Democratic Socialist Programs that are already with us. 
Point of the meme and me is that Fear Mongering with words like Socialist is just that. Fear Mongering.


----------



## Rosebud

Medicare and social security are pretty wonderful socialist programs I am fond of. It would be huge to have a single payer system. That would reform health care, in a very good way.


----------



## Locked

Grower13 said:


> after tomorrows results I expect for Hillary and some of the dem leaders to start calling on Bernie to step aside....... the polls are predicting he's gonna get killed in Fl........ that may not go over to good with those feeling the Bern.



He won't step aside, nor should he. He will most likely lose FL and NC. He has a good chance of winning Ohio, Illinois and Missouri. I can guarantee 2 things:


*1. Bernie Sanders does not drop out before the Convention in July.

2. Millions of Bernie Sanders supporters will not vote for Hillary Clinton if she is somehow the nominee come November. *


----------



## Rosebud

We just have to wait till it shakes out.  I just hope the american people are smarter than they appear.


----------



## SmokinMom

I'm nervous and excited about tomorrow and it will be interesting to see how political name does.  I read that he might take Ohio and Florida.  One thing I wonder about is if tomorrow's states had early voting which gives him most of his votes.  Tomorrow will certainly be interesting.  I'm curious to see how it all pans out.


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> Medicare and social security are pretty wonderful socialist programs I am fond of. It would be huge to have a single payer system. That would reform health care, in a very good way.


 

I see single payer system as longer waits, rationed care and poorer care over all.......... pretty much like the VA care the govt runs now........ can't fire anybody doing a poor job....... yep that's socialism at it's best.


----------



## Locked

Rosebud said:


> Medicare and social security are pretty wonderful socialist programs I am fond of. It would be huge to have a single payer system. That would reform health care, in a very good way.



Exactly.  The only reason we have not gone Single payer like the rest of the Industrialized world is that our Politicians are bought and paid for by Big Money Interests.


----------



## SmokinMom

Oh my goodness, 513 posts in this thread and counting!!  :dancing:


----------



## Rosebud

G13, having worked in a doctors office for 20 years I can tell you medicare is the least of the billing problems.  Every thing you said about longer waits is just not true in my neck of the woods. It is the same care, not poorer. You must be watching or reading  biased material. hugs.


----------



## Locked

Grower13 said:


> I see single payer system as longer waits, rationed care and poorer care over all.......... pretty much like the VA care the govt runs now........* can't fire anybody doing a poor job....... yep that's socialism at it's best.*





We are not talking about seeing a VA doctor. Don't equate Single Payer with what we have now in the VA. First off we have an Obstructionist Congress who has decided from day one that they did not want to do their job because it might make the Balck Guy in the White House look good.>>http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/frontline/article/the-republicans-plan-for-the-new-president/

They are disgusting and disgraceful on how they have treated us Veterans. >>>http://usuncut.com/politics/happy-veterans-day-5-times-republicans-in-congress-screwed-veterans/

It's all good though right?

I would love to sit and try and persuade you that you are wrong in your understanding of Socialism, Single Payer and the Inevitability of $hillary The Corporate Bought NeoCon and Liar getting the nomination..but I have decided to not sit this election out and have instead dedicated my free time to trying to make actual Change happen. Tomorrow is a big day. I have phone banking to do to make sure people get out and vote.


----------



## Locked

View attachment 1044896_1109976839012437_2913737566676673000_n.jpg


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> You must be watching or reading biased material. hugs.


 

I'm sure of that. 


you have no idea how hard it is to find a doctor in my neck of the woods that takes Obama care........ The peeps can't pay the deductibles and doc can't let peeps run up $5000 dollars in bills to start receiving payment through the failing Affordable Heath Care Plan...... Failing because peeps can't afford it getting 29 hours at work.


----------



## Grower13

Hamster Lewis said:


> We are not talking about seeing a VA doctor. Don't equate Single Payer with what we have now in the VA. First off we have an Obstructionist Congress who has decided from day one that they did not want to do their job because it might make the Balck Guy in the White House look good.>>http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/frontline/article/the-republicans-plan-for-the-new-president/
> 
> They are disgusting and disgraceful on how they have treated us Veterans. >>>http://usuncut.com/politics/happy-veterans-day-5-times-republicans-in-congress-screwed-veterans/
> 
> It's all good though right?
> 
> I would love to sit and try and persuade you that you are wrong in your understanding of Socialism, Single Payer and the Inevitability of $hillary The Corporate Bought NeoCon and Liar getting the nomination..but I have decided to not sit this election out and have instead dedicated my free time to trying to make actual Change happen. Tomorrow is a big day. I have phone banking to do to make sure people get out and vote.


 

good luck tomorrow  Hammy...... it ain't looking to be a good day for Bernie though........ I'm a Libertarian  that'll never see socialism as a good thing.


----------



## SmokinMom

G13, did you also vote Gary Johnson last time?  He's hoping to get the libertarian nomination, the way things are looking, I hope he runs again.


----------



## burnin1

The people who want a job in a political name White House quite frankly scare me. The fact that he has these people at his rallies shows the character of the man.

http://www.esquire.com/news-politic...duces-chris-christie-at-political name-rally/


----------



## Grower13

Saw an interview this am.......... guy told interviewer "we are seeing a peaceful over throw of the establishment gov't on both sides"........... said the Bernie peeps and political name peeps make up a large portion of the voters and both sides are damn tired of the way things are..........  he also reminded peeps that  most socialist countries shut down free speech and individual rights.


BTW..... did Bernie really choose to spend his honeymoon in the USSR...... SMH

also read a disturbing story about a former president and his fetish with young women...... very young..... as in minors....... anybody every read about that....... his billionaire friend has an island where very shameful things happen....... why would the former President even visit the island......... bet it comes up during his wife's war on women.

Reminder: Today is the day Rubio had his political career destroyed......... bye bye little Rubio....lmao


----------



## SmokinMom

Bye bye little Rubio.  :rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper

Seen news out of Ohio this morning where a ton of Democrats are voting for political name in early voting. Course dont mean anything yet,,,but i found that interesting.  Lot of cops and vets voting for political name,,,lot of kids voting for the Bern. I would love to see Bernie kick Hillarys ***. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## SmokinMom

Me too, weedhopper....not feeling super optimistic but if he does do good, it will send a big message to Billary.

As far as political name goes, are white men the only group he hasn't criticized?  

So anxious about tonight!!!!!!

Crazy thing, I never gave a **** about anything political until now.  Primary's?  What the hell are those?  :giggle:  I used to get mad when presidential elections fell on my birthday because tv was interrupted..lol.


----------



## WeedHopper

:rofl: thats funny.



As for me im gonna remain neutral while on this thread. That way nobody can get mad at me. Besides i was missing you guys and this thread. Lol
Go ahead and say it,,,im flip flopping like a politician. Actually, ,,im just having a little fun,,hopes yall dont mind. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rosebud

Good luck today Hammy! break a leg!  I am pulling for you and the Bern.


----------



## Grower13

If you really want  some insight on what the political name voters are thinking........ Watch this....... pretty much sums it up......... y'all may disagree but it's the truth and lots of peeps are jumping on board the political name Train........ which is surprising to me they chose him over the Bible thumper.

don't hate the messenger:48:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srGlyFyghRk


----------



## WeedHopper

Yehaaaaaaaaa
Right on the Money.


----------



## Grower13

Bernie's real enemy?

Soros, Alarmed by political name, Pours Money into 2016 Race The billionaire has already spent or pledged $13 million to help Hillary Clinton and other Democrats this year. 

The liberal New York financier George Soros, whose effort to unseat President George W. Bush in 2004 shattered political spending records, is returning to big-ticket giving after an 11-year hiatus.

Soros has spent or committed more than $13 million to support Hillary Clinton and other Democrats this election cycle, already more than his total disclosed spending in the last two presidential elections combined.

Soros has expressed alarm over the past few months at the candidacies of Republicans Donald political name and Ted Cruz. In a statement last week about a new group he's funding to increase voting by Latinos and immigrants in the election, he again mentioned the two candidates by name.




"The intense anti-immigrant and anti-Muslim rhetoric that has been fueled by the Republican primary is deeply offensive," Soros said in the statement. "There should be consequences for the outrageous statements and proposals that we've regularly heard from candidates political name and Cruz."

Michael Vachon, a spokesman and political adviser to Soros, said there was no single cause for the increase in spending. "His support of Clinton is one reason. The tone of the other candidates is the other," Vachon said. The Clinton, Cruz and political name campaigns, which face crucial primary contests in Ohio and Florida today, didn't respond to requests for comment.

Soros's importance to Clinton goes beyond the checks he writes, since other major Democratic donors sometimes follow his lead. At the same time, it's likely that in a general election, political name would pillory Clinton for her reliance on Soros and other wealthy hedge-fund managers. The billionaire real-estate developer has spent months portraying his Republican rivals as the tools of their donors.

Soros, 85, a Hungarian-born speculator who made billions betting on price swings in currencies and other assets, has long been one of the right wing's favorite bogeymen and a magnet for conspiracy theories.

Last weekend, some political name supporters and conservative media organizations blamed Soros for demonstrations in Chicago that caused political name to cancel a planned rally, pointing to his past support for one of the groups that organized protests, MoveOn.org. In fact, MoveOn hasn't gotten funding from Soros since 2004, according to both Vachon and MoveOn spokesman Brian Stewart.

Soros's personal fortune stands at about $24 billion, according to the Bloomberg Billionaires Index. Soros handed off day-to-day management of his hedge fund business in the late 1980's to focus on his charitable pursuits, many of which seek to promote democracy around the world. The Open Society Foundations say they have spent some $13 billion over the past three decades.

Soros spent an unprecedented $27 million trying to defeat Bush's re-election in 2004, much of it through independent groups known as 527s that could accept donations of unlimited size. While the groups Soros funded knocked on doors and tried to boost voter turnout, a conservative 527 group aired a powerful series of ads questioning Democrat John Kerry's war record, helping Bush win a second term. "They were in-your-face distortions of the truth," a frustrated Soros told the New York Times Magazine in 2006. "People don't care about the truth."

Soros signed on as an early backer of Obama during the 2008 campaign, but spent only about $5 million on political causes that cycle, according to a tally by Bloomberg that doesn't include undisclosed donations to political nonprofits. He spent even less in 2012, even though the Supreme Court's Citizens United ruling prompted a flood of new seven-figure contributions that year.

At the World Economic Forum in Davos, Switzerland that January, he remarked to Reuters that some hard-right candidates would provide a big contrast with Obama but "there isn't all that much difference" between the president and Mitt Romney, the eventual Republican nominee. He also remarked that "a lot of the talent has left" Obama's administration.

A few months later, Soros told a Clinton confidant that he wished he hadn't backed Obama in the primary four years earlier.

"He said he's been impressed that he can always call/meet with you on an issue of policy and he hasn't met with the president ever," Neera Tanden said in a 2012 e-mail to Clinton, who was then serving as Obama's Secretary of State. "He regretted his decision in the primary -- he likes to admit mistakes when he makes them and that was one of them."

The e-mail was one of thousands of Clinton's messages that the State Department later made public, several of which show what a warm reception Soros got from her office. They show him planning a meeting with Clinton to request funding for a university he supports; recommending a few names of potential mediators for a crisis in Albania; and having a long talk with one of her aides about the situation in Burma. Over the past few years, Soros' charities have given between $1.5 million and $6 million to the Clinton Foundation.

Soros's biggest contribution this year is a total of $7 million to Priorities USA, the main super-PAC supporting Clinton. Another $1 million went to American Bridge, an opposition-research group. And last week, he announced he was putting $5 million into a new super-PAC known as Immigrant Voters Win. The group is part of a coordinated $15 million voter-turnout effort, first reported in the New York Times, that is targeting Latinos and immigrants in Colorado, Nevada and Florida.

The $13 million total puts Soros near the top of the list of this election cycle's biggest donors, and it doesn't include the $5 million he's pledged to another effort, led by Democratic lawyer Marc Elias, to challenge new voter-identification laws and other restrictions at the state level.

In an era of super-PACs, Soros's giving doesn't stand out like it used to. Thomas Steyer, the former San Francisco hedge-fund manager, spent more than $70 million in 2014, and the casino mogul Sheldon Adelson gave more than $90 million in 2012.

At Davos in January, Soros remarked that political name and Cruz are engaging in "fear mongering." But he predicted that neither of them would prevail in the November election. "Here I have to confess to a little bit of bias, so take that into account," he told Bloomberg Television. "I think it's going to lead to a landslide for Hillary Clinton."


http://www.bloomberg.com/politics/a...-by-political name-pours-money-into-2016-race


----------



## SmokinMom

WeedHopper said:


> As for me im gonna remain neutral while on this thread. That way nobody can get mad at me. Besides i was missing you guys and this thread. Lol
> Go ahead and say it,,,im flip flopping like a politician. Actually, ,,im just having a little fun,,hopes yall dont mind. Yehaaaaaaaaa



Hey, don't skip out.  This thread is actually called Donald and mj.  He can use a defender or two.  Lots of folks like him, look how many primaries he's won.  

I think everyone is going to have to agree to disagree..I'm enjoying the debates tho.

Hammy, should Bernie ever drop out, who will you vote for in November?


----------



## Rosebud

It will be interesting to see what happens today.G13, i could never hate you if you are the messenger..  I like huff post.  But not this lady on faux news.  Man, she is pissed.


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> It will be interesting to see what happens today.G13, i could never hate you if you are the messenger.. I like huff post. But not this lady on faux news. Man, she is pissed.


 

Thanks pot mama......... we all need a better view of what's really happening so we can make informed decisions for ourselves and not because some news person said it's this or nothing else.


----------



## Rosebud

I agree. I have had a visceral reaction to political name, almost a DNA type memory of people like him..It is weird. I don't remember having this before with any candidate. But I know one thing, this thread has been a learning experience for maybe all of us. It is good to be able to disagree and still like each other very much.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yes Mam i have learned alot from this thread. Mostly how great my friends are here on MP. We have come together and discussed politics and we still love each other. Awesome


----------



## SmokinMom

I couldn't handle listening to that ladies voice for very long.  She reminded me of a pissed off televangelist..lol.  I liked her top tho.  :laugh:

Duck, did ya vote for yourself?


----------



## Grower13

SMH......  "No. We just can't trust the American people to make those types of choices ... Government has to make those choices for people." &#8211; Hillary Clinton


----------



## Grower13

SmokinMom said:


> I couldn't handle listening to that ladies voice for very long. She reminded me of a pissed off televangelist..lol. I liked her top tho. :laugh:
> 
> Duck, did ya vote for yourself?


 

Cruz hits me that way.......... the Bible thumper hits me like fingernails on a chalk board.


----------



## WeedHopper

Cruz reminds me of one of those puppets from Jeff Dunham. Eather way he has something up his ***. Lol


----------



## Locked

SmokinMom said:


> Hammy, should Bernie ever drop out, who will you vote for in November?



As of right now I won't vote for $Hillary. I would rather write in Bernie.  I am hoping it won't come to that.


----------



## Locked

Grower13 said:


> BTW..... did Bernie really choose to spend his honeymoon in the USSR...... SMH



No it was not his honeymoon. It was part of a Sister City program. But of course the Lame Stream Media tried to use it against him. 

http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2016-02-11/how-bernie-sanders-spent-his-soviet-honeymoon


----------



## Grower13

Hamster Lewis said:


> No it was not his honeymoon. It was part of a Sister City program. But of course the Lame Stream Media tried to use it against him.
> 
> http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2016-02-11/how-bernie-sanders-spent-his-soviet-honeymoon


 


yeah..... I kinda knew that....... I was seeing who might of also knew about it........ maybe they would come up with an answer......... I knew  you would know..... just seeing if some others feeling the Bren would chime in.


----------



## Grower13

View attachment gtgtg.png


View attachment 747.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Ted cruz is a bad actor...he always looks like he about to quote Shakespeare... badly. He is not a friend of women either.  And "grandpa"( was that his name?) does look just like him.. good one g13


----------



## Grower13

this is for SM........ some women have a crush on little Rubio........ what does that say about their vote?   

View attachment 10b6hj.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Sure aint fair to poor Grandpa. He would have made a much better President.  Lol


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> Ted cruz is a bad actor...he always looks like he about to quote Shakespeare... badly. He is not a friend of women either. And "grandpa"( was that his name?) does look just like him.. good one g13


 

He reminds me of the preacher who told me I was gonna burn in hell every Sunday if I didn't___________ when I was a pre teenager........ forever is a long damn time.


----------



## Rosebud

Exactly, the bad preacher.. all judgemental and stuff.


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> Exactly, the bad preacher.. all judgemental and stuff.


 

His daddy is/was a preacher.......... not that surprising.


----------



## Locked

Grower13 said:


> His daddy is/was a preacher.......... not that surprising.



His daddy is straight up psychotic. 

http://www.buzzfeed.com/ilanbenmeir...things-ted-cruzs-dad-has-ever-said#.nfgwlALGA


----------



## Rosebud

this just gets worser and worser. lol


----------



## SmokinMom

The scary thing is Cruz is the closest behind political name.  :stoned:


----------



## Grower13

SmokinMom said:


> The scary thing is Cruz is the closest behind political name. :stoned:


 

have no doubt if something happened to political name Cruz would be the man........ it seems lots of peeps wish political name dead......... but then you get cruz........ yikes


----------



## WeedHopper

I would move to Canada if Cruz becomes President. ...get it. ..Canada.  :rofl:


----------



## Rosebud

I don't really want anyone dead, but because of the times this reminds me of, it would be probable. I do wish he lost his voice and maybe had a tragic accident.  KIDDING, maybe.


----------



## WeedHopper

You a bad bad,bad girl Rose and ppl call me an Outlaw,,,,,. Lol


----------



## Locked

View attachment 10391380_982986418456808_7449652677745665298_n.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

LOL Hamster... are you biting your nails over this evenings results?


----------



## Locked

Rosebud said:


> LOL Hamster... are you biting your nails over this evenings results?



Not exactly. I refuse to watch the Lame Stream Media report on it. At this point, I get my news from The Young Turks. They are honest and tell it like it is. Listening to the regular Media tell me that when $Hillary barely wins after being up by 20-30 points it's a win but when Sanders wins it's an anomaly and fluke drives me nuts. People march in the streets for #BERNIE2016 all over the Country and it never gets mentioned by them. 

But yes I am nervous. Especially when Bill Clinton's new job seems to be that of someone who constantly breaks the law when it comes to elections. 

Back on the first super tuesday>>>>http://usuncut.com/politics/bill-clinton-may-have-violated-massachusetts-election-laws/


Today>>>>http://www.nbcchicago.com/news/loca...ton-in-Chicago-on-Election-Day-372124682.html


----------



## Locked

View attachment giphy.gif


----------



## WeedHopper

So when my guy wins,,,are yall still going to love Weedhopper? :smoke1:


I will say this as i always have,,,whom ever is my President, ,,is my President.  I am proud to be an American and will always support Democracy.


----------



## Rosebud

I will still like ya WH, but I will be concerned with your choice, you don't seem the type.


----------



## WeedHopper

What tha hell is going on with the Sanders supporters?  They should be voting, ,,not attending political name ralleys.  Lo,


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> I will still like ya WH, but I will be concerned with your choice, you don't seem the type.



I am the type that will love you no matter what,,,i am the type that will jump in front of a bullet and die for you,,, if i call you a friend.
I dont dont even like the SOB,,,but i need to feed my family. I know the government,,,ive worked for them for several yrs,,they dont give a **** about you are me,,,neather does Donald political name, ,,,but that asshat can get small business going again like Bill Clinton had **** going. Those other assholes could give a **** about us eather,,,but they are sold out to special interest. Donald political name is sold out to Donald political name and so is the asshat i have made lots of money from in the last 20yrs. Lo
I am an American Small Business Owner, ,,i know what it is to help feed families of the hard working Middle Class..cause i am the hard working Middle Class.


----------



## SmokinMom

Poor little Rubio..lol.


----------



## SmokinMom

Are y'all watching the returns come in?  I'm on msnbc.

I kind of feel bad for Rubio right now, I'm listening to his speech.  There's a political name heckler there, lol..

Hate political name all we want, but many many people support him.


----------



## Grower13

SmokinMom said:


> Are y'all watching the returns come in? I'm on msnbc.
> 
> I kind of feel bad for Rubio right now, I'm listening to his speech. There's a political name heckler there, lol..
> 
> Hate political name all we want, but many many people support him.


 

his final speech while running for president........ bye bye little Rubio


----------



## SmokinMom

With Rubio gone, Cruz will start to get more votes.


----------



## SmokinMom

Kasick (??) needs to kick things into gear now...might be too late now though.


----------



## Locked

SmokinMom said:


> With Rubio gone, Cruz will start to get more votes.



Cruz has been getting a Giant free pass while the Donald Drumpf Circus has been Center Stage. Once the spot light gets placed on him his huge skeletons will come to light.  
He is way too Religious Right  for most Moderates and Independents and things like attending events with pastors who openly advocate the killing of Gay People will come back to haunt him. Then there is the whole Father is Bat Sheet Crazy thing. He believes Ted, I mean Rafael Edward Cruz, is the next coming of Christ. Don't get me wrong. He scares the hell out of me. I just don't think he could ever appeal to enough people with actual functioning brains.


----------



## SmokinMom

Not looking good for Sanders tonight.


----------



## SmokinMom

As an agnostic, Cruz scares me more than political name does.  I don't want a super religous president.  Crazy saying that about the Donald, but it's true.


----------



## Locked

SmokinMom said:


> Kasick (??) needs to kick things into gear now...might be too late now though.



Kasich is the scariest to me because with the GOP having moved so far right and become so extreme he comes off as a Moderate Republican. Make no mistake. He is not a Moderate Republican at all. He opposes a Women's Right to make her own Medical Decisions. He wants to cut Social Security. He constantly injects his religious beliefs into legislation.


----------



## SmokinMom

I've not really delved not learning his stance, but he does appear more presidential on the outside..

Sorry I keep posting, but watching everything and I'm sure my blood pressure is up...


----------



## WeedHopper

:smoke1:
GOD TOLD ME
political name=President
Kasich=VP


----------



## Grower13

WeedHopper said:


> :smoke1:
> GOD TOLD ME
> political name=President
> Kasich=VP


 

not after  today WH........ Kasich screwed himself from that by going all in on amnesty today if he gets elected.......... might have saved Ohio for him but he is done in the west.


----------



## WeedHopper

Hey,,,im high and this is my story.  In my story Kasich gets to be VP. :rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper

You a bad bad man G13. :smoke1:


----------



## Grower13

who as a candidate once urged supporters to &#8220;bring a gun&#8221; to the knife fight


----------



## WeedHopper

It wasnt me,,,i know nothing, ,,nothing. Lol


----------



## WeedHopper

Im Watching Hillary on the news and i want to throw up.  Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Grower13

Grower13 said:


> who as a candidate once urged supporters to bring a gun to the knife fight


 

It was Barry......


----------



## SmokinMom

Worried about you g13... You're talking to yourself...

I had to change the channel but I keep checking back during commercials, lol.


----------



## WeedHopper

Hey SM,,,, how ya doing? Weedhopper is high. Yehàaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Grower13

WeedHopper said:


> Hey SM,,,, how ya doing? Weedhopper is high. Yehàaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


 

smoking a fatty of hippy slayer here........ so high back at ya.


----------



## SmokinMom

Hey hops, have you turned your AC on yet?  Damn, 85 in March!

Watching kasich speak an I think he too had a heckler.  I wonder who these protesters like..


----------



## Rosebud

smoking some blueberry pancakes that I spent money on.  taste like the  name only with syrup. How do they do that?

It doesn't make me throw up watching Kasich. That is my new litmus test.


----------



## SmokinMom

Blueberry pancakes....where's the drooly smile..

Damn, that's some major confetti!!!!!!


----------



## Rosebud

wish you were here sm, i would share my pancakes.


----------



## SmokinMom

On my way! 

Kind of surprised political name took Illinois.

Missouri is close for the dems, come on Sanders!


----------



## WeedHopper

Okay,,,now yall can mud wrestle.Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## SmokinMom

political name gave a decent speech tonight.


----------



## WeedHopper

:smoke1:


----------



## Grower13

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v75wCTMZoSY[/ame]


----------



## SmokinMom

Billary swept tonight.


----------



## pcduck

SmokinMom said:


> Duck, did ya vote for yourself?



The votes have been counted.
Unfortunately I received only one other vote and at this time I will have to withdraw from the campaign.: (

Rose, I guess people will have to purchase their own worm bin, now


----------



## Grower13

SmokinMom said:


> Billary swept tonight.


 

Hillary would have to lie to peeps about deaths, give top secrets away to enemies  and her husband would have to commit sexual assault for her to not be the nominee................ Wait!....... she did........ never mind....... she is the chosen one........ hopefully she'll bump her head and......... never mind........ sheep will be sheep.


----------



## WeedHopper

political name will kick her *** when its time.


----------



## SmokinMom

Or his supporters will.


----------



## WeedHopper

Can you imagine the mess if it went to a Brokered Convention.  political name Supporters pissed,,,everybody mad,,,yikkkkes


----------



## SmokinMom

I think that would be a bunch of ** for a front runner to be stripped away like that.

I also know there's no way Cruz could come close to winning against Billary.  political name is the only one who can give her any competition.  I hope the republicans don't want to just give the election away but that would happen with Cruz getting the nomination.


----------



## Rosebud

Interesting times.


----------



## orangesunshine

hey SM :hubba: long tine---good to see you

this whole election season makes me sick---media whipped it into a [email protected]#$%^& reality show---international embarrassment---pretty sad state of affairs having to choose the freshest sheit sandwich


----------



## Locked

For those who are rooting for/supporting Bernie Sanders.  It's not all doom and gloom like the Lame Stream Media portrays it.  You just need to put it in perspective. 
This is from a post online today :
According to delegate counts presented by Google, Hillary gained 102 pledged delegates on Bernie yesterday (if she wins Missouri).  In Illinois and Missouri she only gained one in each state because the vote was so close.  So if Bernie had won both Illinois and Missouri, she would have gained 98 pledged delegates instead of 102.  See how trivial such wins can be?  If Sanders had also won Ohio (our dream), Hillary would have gained only 83 instead of 102.  But Sanders did better than expectation in FL and NC.  What if he had only performed there as Nate Silver had projected?  Then the margin in NC would change by 11 delegates and in FL by 3 delegates.  That would bring the margin back up to 97.  Thus, two things:  (1)  Bernie's better-than-expected performances in NC and FL reduced Hillary's lead by about 10 delegates more than it would have been reduced by Bernie winning both MO and IL and (2) if Bernie had won OH, MO and IL by small margins but had lost FL and NC by expected margins, Hillary would have gained only 97 delegates instead of 102 delegates.

In other words, the dream of Bernie supporters was that Hillary would gain 97 pledged delegates yesterday, but their dream was crushed when she gained 102 pledged delegates.  That's a difference of 5.  There are 475 pledged delegates in California alone, and California votes on June 7.  In terms of pledged delegate apportionment, we are at almost exactly the half-way mark.  About 2,000 down and 2,000 to go.  Bernie will have to win about 58% of the remaining delegates to win the nomination.


----------



## Rosebud

This is what cartoonist from around the globe think of mr drump. http://www.politico.com/magazine/gallery/2016/03/foreign-cartoonists-political name-000621?slide=0

I like the canadian and austrian the best. Although Number 7 is kinda how I feel. The last one is funny imo.


----------



## SmokinMom

Rosebud said:


> This is what cartoonist from around the globe think of mr drump. http://www.politico.com/magazine/gallery/2016/03/foreign-cartoonists-political name-000621?slide=0
> 
> I like the canadian and austrian the best. Although Number 7 is kinda how I feel. The last one is funny imo.



Ha ha, awesome.  I liked 11 the best but they are all good.


----------



## Rosebud

Yes the last one is great sm.


----------



## Bongofury

They are all good but #7 is awesome. lol very funny.


----------



## Grower13

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTtsZu3Q8l4[/ame]


----------



## Grower13

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMZqS7q7voY[/ame]


----------



## Bongofury

Holy Batman G13. That was good.


----------



## Bongofury

LOL on the 2nd one.


----------



## Grower13

She's back...... telling how the political name voters are seeing it........ like it or not......... don't hate the messenger.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0LD_4MAQug[/ame]


----------



## Rosebud

https://www.facebook.com/NowThisElection/videos/1124875160877306/


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> https://www.facebook.com/NowThisElection/videos/1124875160877306/


 


wonder how the Bernie peeps would react if the political name supporters showed up wanting the stage where Bernie is singing......... looks like nobody is trying to shut down the Bernie peeps from free speech......... is all speech protected or just the stuff you want to hear?


----------



## WeedHopper

All i can say is if they try to screw political name Supporters /millions of ppl,,,,by using that stupid  convention, ,,ya better look out. There will be trouble,,and lots of it.


----------



## Grower13

WeedHopper said:


> All i can say is if they try to screw political name Supporters /millions of ppl,,,,by using that stupid convention, ,,ya better look out. There will be trouble,,and lots of it.


 

all they got to do is stay home from work......... point would be made in a week or less.:48:


----------



## Locked

Grower13 said:


> wonder how the Bernie peeps would react if the political name supporters showed up wanting the stage where Bernie is singing......... looks like nobody is trying to shut down the Bernie peeps from free speech......... is all speech protected or just the stuff you want to hear?



Maybe because Bernie is not promoting hate speech? 
And people have come to his rallies and protested.  When BLM came you know what he did? He stepped aside and gave them the microphone so they could speak.  He then listened and soon after came up with a plan to address their concerns. 
Having freedom of speech doesn't mean others don't also have that same freedom.  So when someone promotes hate speech others have the right to assemble and exercise their right to it as well.


----------



## WeedHopper

Bet they dont jump their *** up on stage and take over Trumps rally. 
Let those asshats have a rally and a couple of white ppl jump up on stage and take over thier mike and see what happens. They would get jumped so fast,,,,,,Double Standards
Kinda like the fit they were throwing over the Oscars,,,,,so the BET awards are okay though. Double Standards
Personally im about sick of all of the crap at all the ralleys. Getting bored with all the lying *** crap from all of them,,,and i mean all of them.


----------



## Grower13

Hamster Lewis said:


> Maybe because Bernie is not promoting hate speech?
> And people have come to his rallies and protested. When BLM came you know what he did? He stepped aside and gave them the microphone so they could speak. He then listened and soon after came up with a plan to address their concerns.
> Having freedom of speech doesn't mean others don't also have that same freedom. So when someone promotes hate speech others have the right to assemble and exercise their right to it as well.


 

What your about to see out of SOME Bernie supporters ain't gonna be peaceful assembly for a protest......... they best see who it is leading(not Bernie)....... with the lure of making you feel equal by taking from others.


----------



## Locked

Grower13 said:


> What your about to see out of SOME Bernie supporters ain't gonna be peaceful assembly for a protest......... they best see who it is leading(not Bernie)....... with the lure of making you feel equal by taking from others.



I am not even sure what the hell that means. Taking from others?  Asking highly profitable corporations to pay their fair share of taxes and not stash their money overseas to avoid paying taxes at all is not taking from others.  Asking the wealthy to pay their fair share of taxes instead of hiding behind tax loopholes that allow people that make millions to pay a lower tax rate then teachers, secretaries, police and firefighters is not taking from others. 
Not allowing our tax dollars to go towards Corporate welfare for Highly Profitable Companies is not taking from others. 

political name is a Hate Monger who incites violence. He lies like a rug and doesn't actually have any specific policy stances. Just a bunch of words repeated over and over to pacify his Ignorant supporters.


----------



## WeedHopper

What i dont get is what Hillary and Bernie Supporters think is gonna happen if one of them becomes President?  The Republican Controled House and Senate wont let them do ****,,especially after loosing another Election. Hell Cruz and political name are going to have hell getting anything done. Im not sure who can do anything as long as the House and Senate are controled by these assholes.


----------



## Locked

No real plan>>>http://www.motherjones.com/kevin-dr...has-40-word-plan-make-health-care-great-again

No real plan >>http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...olicy-matters-primarily-consults-himself.html


----------



## Grower13

Hamster Lewis said:


> I am not even sure what the hell that means. Taking from others? Asking highly profitable corporations to pay their fair share of taxes and not stash their money overseas to avoid paying taxes at all is not taking from others. Asking the wealthy to pay their fair share of taxes instead of hiding behind tax loopholes that allow people that make millions to pay a lower tax rate then teachers, secretaries, police and firefighters is not taking from others.
> Not allowing our tax dollars to go towards Corporate welfare for Highly Profitable Companies is not taking from others.
> 
> political name is a Hate Monger who incites violence. He lies like a rug and doesn't actually have any specific policy stances. Just a bunch of words repeated over and over to pacify his Ignorant supporters.


 

so certain words justify violence?....... or does it depend on which side of the words your on?........


----------



## Locked

WeedHopper said:


> What i dont get is what Hillary and Bernie Supporters think is gonna happen if one of them becomes President?  The Republican Controled House and Senate wont let them do ****,,especially after loosing another Election. Hell Cruz and political name are going to have hell getting anything done. Im not sure who can do anything as long as the House and Senate are controled by these assholes.



It's pretty simple. The same people who go out to vote for Bernie also vote out this do nothing obstructionist Congress. You vote in Progressives who want change.  What you don't do is elect a egotistical, misogynistic, self absorbed hate Mongerer who has no actual policy solutions. 
As is with Congress not doing their job enough people on both sides want them out.


----------



## WeedHopper

Hamster Lewis said:


> I am not even sure what the hell that means. Taking from others?  Asking highly profitable corporations to pay their fair share of taxes and not stash their money overseas to avoid paying taxes at all is not taking from others.  Asking the wealthy to pay their fair share of taxes instead of hiding behind tax loopholes that allow people that make millions to pay a lower tax rate then teachers, secretaries, police and firefighters is not taking from others.
> Not allowing our tax dollars to go towards Corporate welfare for Highly Profitable Companies is not taking from others.
> 
> political name is a Hate Monger who incites violence. He lies like a rug and doesn't actually have any specific policy stances. Just a bunch of words repeated over and over to pacify his Ignorant supporters.



Hey Hammy calling me ignorant isnt cool Bro. Getting a little low Little Brother.  I could say the samething my friend if i wanted to get down in the mud. I promised i wouldnt,,,and you shouldnt. We are still family here Bro,,,with different ideas,,but that doesnt make us ignorant,,,just different. .. This is the crap political name is seeing at his ralleys.
So your saying 7.5 million ppl are ignorant,,but not the small amount of ppl supporting Bernie?


----------



## Locked

Grower13 said:


> so certain words justify violence?....... or does it depend on which side of the words your on?



The violence has come from political name supporters so ask them. 
No words justify violence.  Unless you are Donald Drumpf. Then you get to incite violence when protesters peacefully protest.


----------



## Locked

WeedHopper said:


> Hey Hammy calling me ignorant isnt cool Bro. Getting a little low Little Brother.  I could say the samething my friend if i wanted to get down in the mud. I promised i wouldnt,,,and you shouldnt. We are still family here Bro,,,with different ideas,,but that doesnt make us ignorant.



Unless you were in his crowds throwing punches or yelling racist things at people of color I didn't call you ignorant. I am talking about the low IQ Ignorant racists and bigots that attend his rallies and are all too eager to mix it up with anyone who dares to call Drumpf out on his disgusting rhetoric. 
I do think you are misinformed if you believe he is the successful business man he says he is.  He likes to say he is a builder but in actuality he doesn't build squat. All he does is license his name to already built buildings.  He is not a self made man. He is a narcissist that was born into money.


----------



## AluminumMonster

WeedHopper said:


> Hey Hammy calling me ignorant isnt cool Bro. Getting a little low Little Brother.  I could say the samething my friend if i wanted to get down in the mud. I promised i wouldnt,,,and you shouldnt. We are still family here Bro,,,with different ideas,,but that doesnt make us ignorant,,,just different. .. This is the crap political name is seeing at his ralleys.


That's twice now that he brought out the name calling. Goes to show that if you don't agree with his view, you must be a fool or ignorant. How is that any different than the political name followers?


----------



## Grower13

Hamster Lewis said:


> The violence has come from political name supporters so ask them.
> No words justify violence. Unless you are Donald Drumpf. Then you get to incite violence when protesters peacefully protest.


 
There is no "unless".......... are you aware of what that may suggest?


----------



## Locked

Here. Read this and tell me again what a Great Businessman he is >>>http://www.forbes.com/sites/johntam...t-build-that-right-wing-edition/#5f12b8146f50


----------



## Locked

Grower13 said:


> There is no "unless".......... are you aware of what that may suggest?



No I don't have a clue what you are referring to.  My point is No Words justify violence. Which is why political name inciting it from his podium is disgusting.


----------



## Grower13

Hamster Lewis said:


> Here. Read this and tell me again what a Great Businessman he is >>>http://www.forbes.com/sites/johntam...t-build-that-right-wing-edition/#5f12b8146f50


 

Bernie ain't never been a great business man.........  and has never created anything but debt ........ not even one passing bill in congress.


----------



## WeedHopper

So now your mad because his Dad had money,,and gave him the opportunity to become rich?
Lots of ppl were born into money,,,and are not BILLIONAIRS. 
What the hell has Bernie done? I didnt even know who he was untill this election,,and wont remember him after it eather. Lol


----------



## Grower13

Hamster Lewis said:


> My point is No Words justify violence.


 

I'm afraid your going to learn way to many Bernie peeps don't agree with this statement......... suggesting words can justify violence would mean that some women might deserve the beating they took at the hands of a man....imho


----------



## Locked

AluminumMonster said:


> That's twice now that he brought out the name calling. Goes to show that if you don't agree with his view, you must be a fool or ignorant. How is that any different than the political name followers?



Not true at all.  People who yell racist and bigoted things at other people are Ignorant. That has nothing to do with my point of view. That is a fact. I don't care who you are.  My father is an ignorant racist and bigot. It's sad but true.


----------



## Locked

Grower13 said:


> Bernie ain't never been a great business man.........  and has never created anything but debt ........ not even one passing bill in congress.



You should do some research before posting falsehoods. 
http://www.alternet.org/election-20...shing-through-major-reforms-will-surprise-you


----------



## Locked

WeedHopper said:


> So now your mad because his Dad had money,,and gave him the opportunity to become rich?
> Lots of ppl were born into money,,,and are not BILLIONAIRS.
> What the hell has Bernie done? I didnt even know who he was untill this election,,and wont remember him after it eather. Lol



No the point is he has not really been that successful considering the advantages he started with. 
What has Bernie done? 
http://www.alternet.org/election-20...shing-through-major-reforms-will-surprise-you


----------



## Grower13

Hamster Lewis said:


> Not true at all. People who yell racist and bigoted things at other people are Ignorant. That has nothing to do with my point of view. That is a fact. I don't care who you are. My father is an ignorant racist and bigot. It's sad but true.


 

I respect you Hammy....... I'm glad we both have the rights to debate this....... let's keep it third person...... and learn from each other...... learning is understanding.


----------



## Locked

Grower13 said:


> I'm afraid your going to learn way to many Bernie peeps don't agree with this statement......... suggesting words can justify violence would mean that some women might deserve the beating they took at the hands of a man....imho



Who is suggesting words justify violence? I am suggesting the complete opposite.


----------



## WeedHopper

Well i am not a Bigot,,,just a political name Supporter. Lol
I have supported Christian politicians in the past,,but that doesnt make me a Christian.  I am an Athiest.


----------



## Grower13

Hamster Lewis said:


> You should do some research before posting falsehoods.
> http://www.alternet.org/election-20...shing-through-major-reforms-will-surprise-you


 

What bill has he introduced that has pass congress in all his years....... yes he is the add on king....... he appears to be more of the jump on board type than an introducer of real game changing legislation.


----------



## Grower13

Hamster Lewis said:


> Who is suggesting words justify violence? I am suggesting the complete opposite.


 

Maybe I misunderstand the word "unless"


----------



## Grower13

IMHO....... Violence at protest will hurt the Bernie supporters in the long run...... even if it's wolf wearing a Bernie shirt....... beware of the wolves in the crowds...... do y'all know who put those wolves in the crowds....... don't be a sheep just because you like their Kool-Aid.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Hamster Lewis said:


> Not true at all.  People who yell racist and bigoted things at other people are Ignorant. That has nothing to do with my point of view. That is a fact. I don't care who you are.  My father is an ignorant racist and bigot. It's sad but true.


You singled.out an entire group of people and called them ignorant. You are no different than the racists and bigots. Close-minded is close-minded no matter how you word it.


----------



## WeedHopper

:yeahthat:  7.5 million ppl to be exact. Lol
Come on Hammy,,lets smoke a bowl and chill. I know you are a good guy and loyal to your beliefs ,,,but dont dog millions of ppl because they dont agree with yas. In the end we are all in this together as Americans. You are not ignorant and nither are the ppl who are voting for someone like political name. political name supporters are sick of all the crap going on in our Country and believe Donald political name will help them,,,like you believe Bernie will help you. Most likely we are all fking wrong. :rofl:


----------



## Locked

AluminumMonster said:


> You singled.out an entire group of people and called them ignorant. You are no different than the racists and bigots. Close-minded is close-minded no matter how you word it.



If by entire group you mean racists and bigots then yes.  But hey you go and spin it the way you want.  I already clarified exactly what I meant. It seems you you have an axe to grind and this is how you choose to do it.  Knock yourself out.  Anyone who actually knows me knows I am far from close minded.


----------



## Locked

WeedHopper said:


> :yeahthat:  7.5 million ppl to be exact. Lol
> Come on Hammy,,lets smoke a bowl and chill. I know you are a good guy and loyal to your beliefs ,,,but dont dog millions of ppl because they dont agree with yas. In the end we are all in this together as Americans. You are not ignorant and nither are the ppl who are voting for someone like political name. political name supporters are sick of all the crap going on in our Country and believe Donald political name will help them,,,like you believe Bernie will help you. Most likely we are all fking wrong. :rofl:



I am quite chilled and like I said before I am referring to the racists and bigots who have flocked to political name and show up at his rallies to spew racist rhetoric and attack people of color. I don't think that includes you or many other of his supporters,  but there is no denying that getting endorsements from the KKK and other racist groups has not brought out those who are racist and bigoted. And as always those are the people who stain everyone else with their actions and words.  Wasn't trying to lump you in with those boneheads.


----------



## WeedHopper

:smoke1:


----------



## AluminumMonster

I don't actually know any of you. All I can go on is by what you post.


So me replying with something you don't agree with means I have an axe to grind. I guess screw my free speech, as long as you get your free speech.


----------



## Grower13

Hamster Lewis said:


> If by entire group you mean racists and bigots then yes. But hey you go and spin it the way you want. I already clarified exactly what I meant. It seems you you have an axe to grind and this is how you choose to do it. Knock yourself out. Anyone who actually knows me knows I am far from close minded.


 
Your certainly close minded when it comes to politics......... seems peeps that don't see it the way you do are misguided and idiots....... :48:


----------



## Grower13

It's beginning to seem as though "Democratic Socialism" is willing to shut down the speech of those who speak against it............ at least the Bernie following part of it is.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Love how every Republican must be a member of the KKK. Talk about bigotry.

And I quote" RepubliKKKans". Real nice.


----------



## Rosebud

Well, isn't this just fun...:vap-Bong_smoker:

I wonder how a man who has spoke ill of hispanics, women, muslims, blacks and probably more, could get a majority vote in this country. Is that even possible? 

AM, hi guy, nice to see you.

All this political passion at marijuana passion tells me we all care deeply about our country.   this thread is a trial thread to see if we can talk passionately but not angry about this very current event.   I have asked THG to keep it open, but I will give that power back to her.. can we do it? can we respect each other?  

God save the queen.


----------



## Grower13

AluminumMonster said:


> Love how every Republican must be a member of the KKK. Talk about bigotry.
> 
> And I quote" RepubliKKKans". Real nice.


 


Name calling is the first line of defense......... get a label put on it....... get the media on board and the sheep will feed on it. Boom!


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> Well, isn't this just fun...:vap-Bong_smoker:
> 
> I wonder how a man who has spoke ill of hispanics, women, muslims, blacks and probably more, could get a majority vote in this country. Is that even possible?
> 
> AM, hi guy, nice to see you.
> 
> All this political passion at marijuana passion tells me we all care deeply about our country. this thread is a trial thread to see if we can talk passionately but not angry about this very current event. I have asked THG to keep it open, but I will give that power back to her.. can we do it? can we respect each other?
> 
> God save the queen.


 

Let's hope the Bernie fans can control themselves and allow the debate to continue......... ....... hugs pot mama.

:48:


----------



## SmokinMom

Damn!  I sure missed a lot!  

I hope the discussion can continue, once everyone cools off.

Say whatever you want, hate him all you want..but many many people support political name.  People from all walks of life.  I've seen on the news about a lady who immagrated from Cuba who supports him.  She has her US citizenship now.  I know there's others who feel similarly.  

If you don't like political name, best thing to do is not vote for him.

I'm still in Bernies camp for now, though I'm slowly starting to wane.  If/when he's out, I won't be voting democrat this November.


----------



## WeedHopper

I am being a very good boy,,,Hammy is being mean to me,,,will you spank him with a Bernie Sanders poster. Yehaaaaaaaaa  
Okay ill take the 1st spanking Hammy. Go ahead Rose...Yehaaaaaaaaa 
Just messen wit ya Bro.having a little fun to get things back down to chill.


----------



## WeedHopper

Okay SM can spank me ,,then Rose. :rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom

WeedHopper said:


> I am being a very good boy,,,Hammy is being mean to me,,,will you spank him with a Bernie Sanders poster.



:giggle:   That was pretty funny, hope I lose that visual soon though.  Lol.
Oops, never mind..I thought you were asking him to spank *you...lol.*


----------



## Grower13

WeedHopper said:


> Okay SM can spank me ,,then Rose. :rofl:


 


she might beat the political name out of ya.


----------



## Locked

AluminumMonster said:


> I don't actually know any of you. All I can go on is by what you post.
> 
> 
> So me replying with something you don't agree with means I have an axe to grind. *I guess screw my free speech, as long as you get your free speech.*



Nobody is taking away your free speech bro. Your post wasn't edited or deleted.   But statements like that, which are not true, is where I see the axe to grind. 

Of course, not all Republicans are Racist and Bigoted. John Huntsman is a fine Republican. But let's not kid ourselves. Ever since Obama became President The Right has gone through a huge shift towards a more racist and bigoted rhetoric. The level of outright Obstructionism has been disgusting. Just look at the Supreme Court Nomination. They don't even want to do their Constitutional duty and want to wait till we get our next President. Saying the People should have a voice in it. Well, guess what? Obama was elected Twice so the People have spoken. He get's to nominate and they get to at least openly vet him.   Not all Republicans are RepubliKKKans and not all Democrats are Dumocrats.  So don't try and point to my use of the word RepubliKKKan as a sign of bigotry. I am referring to a certain section of them.


----------



## Locked

Grower13 said:


> It's beginning to seem as though "Democratic Socialism" is willing to shut down the speech of those who speak against it............ at least the Bernie following part of it is.



So should all those people who bravely stood up to the Racism and Bigotry in the 60's not have marched and protested?  Nobody shut down Trumps freedom to speech except for political name. Contrary to what he said, he cancelled the rally. Not Police. And it wasn't "Bernie's People". It was people from many different groups who came together to protest Trumps hate speech. Yes there were Bernie Supporters among them but to try and blame Bernie is dishonest.


----------



## WeedHopper

> . The level of outright Obstructionism has been disgusting.




I know thats right,,and it aint over,,far from it.


----------



## Locked

WeedHopper said:


> I am being a very good boy,,,Hammy is being mean to me,,,will you spank him with a Bernie Sanders poster. Yehaaaaaaaaa
> Okay ill take the 1st spanking Hammy. Go ahead Rose...Yehaaaaaaaaa
> Just messen wit ya Bro.having a little fun to get things back down to chill.



It's all good. I am not trying to be mean to you. I will take the first spanking.


----------



## WeedHopper

:smoke1:  nope i called shotgun,,,Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## SmokinMom

ostpicsworthless:

:hubba:


----------



## Grower13

Hamster Lewis said:


> So should all those people who bravely stood up to the Racism and Bigotry in the 60's not have marched and protested? Nobody shut down Trumps freedom to speech except for political name. Contrary to what he said, he cancelled the rally. Not Police. And it wasn't "Bernie's People". It was people from many different groups who came together to protest Trumps hate speech. Yes there were Bernie Supporters among them but to try and blame Bernie is dishonest.


 


All the while Hillary is loving it........... serves her well......... she will soon be calling the Bernie peeps home........ and it'll appear she has been on the high road all the while........ in reality she is happy letting the Bernie peeps do her dirty work with a few extras thrown in to make sure things stay stirred up so the media can drive the story her/their way to the sheep....... I mean they do need the Bernie peeps to vote Hillary......... Hate the hell out of political name is the game plan for the sheep.


----------



## Locked

75 Ways Socialism Has Improved America

Take note of number 43. 


http://www.dailykos.com/story/2012/03/29/1078852/-75-Ways-Socialism-Has-Improved-America#


----------



## Rosebud

Hamster Lewis said:


> So should all those people who bravely stood up to the Racism and Bigotry in the 60's not have marched and protested?  Nobody shut down Trumps freedom to speech except for political name. Contrary to what he said, he cancelled the rally. Not Police. And it wasn't "Bernie's People". It was people from many different groups who came together to protest Trumps hate speech. Yes there were Bernie Supporters among them but to try and blame Bernie is dishonest.



Hamster speaks the truth. from ALL my news sources. lol


----------



## Locked

A political name rally>>http://fusion.net/story/280795/dona...ce=facebook&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=boost


----------



## Grower13

Hey Hammy......... you got a retirement plan from work........ has it gone up in value?

everybody that has one owns those evil profit centers called corporations.......   most peeps own it as an investment to go up in value because they make money toward retirement ....... isn't Bernie's plan to take that money and use it to pay for free college......... at the cost of the peeps who want to retire...... or is Bernie gonna pull money out of thin air......... cause I do'nt expect the Chinese to believe him when he tells them he'll pay them back..... not with all the other crap promised.


----------



## Grower13

View attachment 74c8ac34fa027f39f6486ec162d67c03.jpg


----------



## Locked

Grower13 said:


> Hey Hammy......... you got a retirement plan from work........ has it gone up in value?
> 
> everybody that has one owns those evil profit centers called corporations.......   most peeps own it as an investment to go up in value because they make money toward retirement ....... isn't Bernie's plan to take that money and use it to pay for free college......... at the cost of the peeps who want to retire...... or is Bernie gonna pull money out of thin air......... cause I do expect the Chinese to believe him when he tells them hell pay them back.



Once again I am not sure where you get your info.

Bernie's plans are online for all to see.

In a highly competitive global economy, we need the best-educated workforce in the world. It is insane and counter-productive to the best interests of our country and our future, that hundreds of thousands of bright young people cannot afford to go to college, and that millions of others leave school with a mountain of debt that burdens them for decades. That shortsighted path to the future must end.

As President, Bernie Sanders will fight to make sure that every American who studies hard in school can go to college regardless of how much money their parents make and without going deeply into debt.

*HERE ARE THE SIX STEPS THAT BERNIE WILL TAKE AS PRESIDENT TO MAKE COLLEGE DEBT FREE:*


*1*MAKE TUITION FREE AT PUBLIC COLLEGES AND UNIVERSITIES.
This is not a radical idea. Last year, Germany eliminated tuition because they believed that charging students $1,300 per year was discouraging Germans from going to college. Next year, Chile will do the same. Finland, Norway, Sweden and many other countries around the world also offer free college to all of their citizens. If other countries can take this action, so can the United States of America.

In fact, its what many of our colleges and universities used to do. The University of California system offered free tuition at its schools until the 1980s. In 1965, average tuition at a four-year public university was just $243 and many of the best colleges  including the City University of New York  did not charge any tuition at all. The Sanders plan would make tuition free at public colleges and universities throughout the country.

*2*STOP THE FEDERAL GOVERNMENT FROM MAKING A PROFIT ON STUDENT LOANS.
Over the next decade, it has been estimated that the federal government will make a profit of over $110 billion on student loan programs. This is morally wrong and it is bad economics. As President, Sen. Sanders will prevent the federal government from profiteering on the backs of college students and use this money instead to significantly lower student loan interest rates.

*3*SUBSTANTIALLY CUT STUDENT LOAN INTEREST RATES.
Under the Sanders plan, the formula for setting student loan interest rates would go back to where it was in 2006. If this plan were in effect today, interest rates on undergraduate loans would drop from 4.29% to just 2.37%.

*4*ALLOW AMERICANS TO REFINANCE STUDENT LOANS AT TODAYS LOW INTEREST RATES.
It makes no sense that you can get an auto loan today with an interest rate of 2.5%, but millions of college graduates are forced to pay interest rates of 5-7% or more for decades. Under the Sanders plan, Americans would be able to refinance their student loans at todays low interest rates.

*5*ALLOW STUDENTS TO USE NEED-BASED FINANCIAL AID AND WORK STUDY PROGRAMS TO MAKE COLLEGE DEBT FREE.
The Sanders plan would require public colleges and universities to meet 100% of the financial needs of the lowest-income students. Low-income students would be able to use federal, state and college financial aid to cover room and board, books and living expenses. And Sanders would more than triple the federal work study program to build valuable career experience that will help them after they graduate.

*6*FULLY PAID FOR BY IMPOSING A TAX ON WALL STREET SPECULATORS.
The cost of this $75 billion a year plan is fully paid for by imposing a tax of a fraction of a percent on Wall Street speculators who nearly destroyed the economy seven years ago. More than 1,000 economists have endorsed a tax on Wall Street speculation and today some 40 countries throughout the world have imposed a similar tax including Britain, Germany, France, Switzerland, and China. If the taxpayers of this country could bailout Wall Street in 2008, we can make public colleges and universities tuition free and debt free throughout the country.


----------



## Grower13

For SM

View attachment dddd.png


----------



## Grower13

You don't think those corporations will  leave? and move the jobs to friendly countries..........hammy


----------



## Grower13

Hamster Lewis said:


> Once again I am not sure where you get your info.
> 
> Bernie's plans are online for all to see.
> 
> In a highly competitive global economy, we need the best-educated workforce in the world. It is insane and counter-productive to the best interests of our country and our future, that hundreds of thousands of bright young people cannot afford to go to college, and that millions of others leave school with a mountain of debt that burdens them for decades. That shortsighted path to the future must end.
> 
> As President, Bernie Sanders will fight to make sure that every American who studies hard in school can go to college regardless of how much money their parents make and without going deeply into debt.
> 
> *HERE ARE THE SIX STEPS THAT BERNIE WILL TAKE AS PRESIDENT TO MAKE COLLEGE DEBT FREE:*
> 
> 
> *1*MAKE TUITION FREE AT PUBLIC COLLEGES AND UNIVERSITIES.
> This is not a radical idea. Last year, Germany eliminated tuition because they believed that charging students $1,300 per year was discouraging Germans from going to college. Next year, Chile will do the same. Finland, Norway, Sweden and many other countries around the world also offer free college to all of their citizens. If other countries can take this action, so can the United States of America.
> 
> In fact, its what many of our colleges and universities used to do. The University of California system offered free tuition at its schools until the 1980s. In 1965, average tuition at a four-year public university was just $243 and many of the best colleges  including the City University of New York  did not charge any tuition at all. The Sanders plan would make tuition free at public colleges and universities throughout the country.
> 
> *2*STOP THE FEDERAL GOVERNMENT FROM MAKING A PROFIT ON STUDENT LOANS.
> Over the next decade, it has been estimated that the federal government will make a profit of over $110 billion on student loan programs. This is morally wrong and it is bad economics. As President, Sen. Sanders will prevent the federal government from profiteering on the backs of college students and use this money instead to significantly lower student loan interest rates.
> 
> *3*SUBSTANTIALLY CUT STUDENT LOAN INTEREST RATES.
> Under the Sanders plan, the formula for setting student loan interest rates would go back to where it was in 2006. If this plan were in effect today, interest rates on undergraduate loans would drop from 4.29% to just 2.37%.
> 
> *4*ALLOW AMERICANS TO REFINANCE STUDENT LOANS AT TODAYS LOW INTEREST RATES.
> It makes no sense that you can get an auto loan today with an interest rate of 2.5%, but millions of college graduates are forced to pay interest rates of 5-7% or more for decades. Under the Sanders plan, Americans would be able to refinance their student loans at todays low interest rates.
> 
> *5*ALLOW STUDENTS TO USE NEED-BASED FINANCIAL AID AND WORK STUDY PROGRAMS TO MAKE COLLEGE DEBT FREE.
> The Sanders plan would require public colleges and universities to meet 100% of the financial needs of the lowest-income students. Low-income students would be able to use federal, state and college financial aid to cover room and board, books and living expenses. And Sanders would more than triple the federal work study program to build valuable career experience that will help them after they graduate.
> 
> *6*FULLY PAID FOR BY IMPOSING A TAX ON WALL STREET SPECULATORS.
> The cost of this $75 billion a year plan is fully paid for by imposing a tax of a fraction of a percent on Wall Street speculators who nearly destroyed the economy seven years ago. More than 1,000 economists have endorsed a tax on Wall Street speculation and today some 40 countries throughout the world have imposed a similar tax including Britain, Germany, France, Switzerland, and China. If the taxpayers of this country could bailout Wall Street in 2008, we can make public colleges and universities tuition free and debt free throughout the country.


 



BTW loans ain't free........ I see signs demanding free....... not lower loan rates.


----------



## Locked

Grower13 said:


> You don't think those corporations will  leave?



It's not a tax on Corporations. It's a tax on Wall Street speculation, and it is a fraction of one percent.


----------



## Locked

Grower13 said:


> BTW loans ain't free........ I see signs demanding free....... not lower loan rates.



The lower interest rates would be for students who already have student loan debt. College would be free for future students. Those are 2 separate issues.


----------



## Grower13

Hamster Lewis said:


> It's not a tax on Corporations. It's a tax on Wall Street speculation, and it is a fraction of one percent.


 


You do realize Hillary gets paid big money to go tell them they are good with her......... and she still gets more votes than Bernie from Democrats....... most college education ain't worth it any more......... A good diesel mechanic will out earn most any of them.


----------



## Grower13

Hamster Lewis said:


> The lower interest rates would be for students who already have student loan debt. College would be free for future students. Those are 2 separate issues.


 
I'd almost go for free if you make an A and show up for class every day

pay half for a 3.0 or better

pay full for all less than 3.0........... only govt run schools can't be trusted not to assign grades rather than give earned grades......... we'd end up with outcome based college.


----------



## WeedHopper

I make more money then alot of College Graduates, ,,and thats a fact.
A sad fact.


----------



## Grower13

View attachment hillary_clinton_ben_garrison.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Her and Bernie are just fighting to see which one will be on top,,,cause they are surely gonna be running mates.


----------



## pcduck

At my press conference to announce my withdrawal for the office of POTUS, my podium was rushed by 3 protesters. A Bernie, a Hillary, and a political name supporter. The Bernie supporter want my weed. The Hillary supporter wanted my money. The political name supporter wanted my tail feathers.

Good thing my security detail of a flock of Canadian Geese beat them back to save me. At that moment I learned one thing. Don't mess with the Canadians they are mean, tough, and take their job seriously.


----------



## Rosebud

Very good Duck.


----------



## Grower13

WeedHopper said:


> I make more money then alot of College Graduates, ,,and thats a fact.


 


Yeah with free college I'm afraid we'll spend $250000 over 7 years for a 4 year degree for somebody to get a degree in something they'll never earn a living doing.........


----------



## WeedHopper

Damn ,,,and i voted for you Duck. Lol
political name did tell me to peel some potatoes and carrots.  Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rosebud

You mean like my nephew that went to boston college and is selling shoes at macys? Like that G13?


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> You mean like my nephew that went to boston college and is selling shoes at macys? Like that G13?


 

sad it worked out that way.......... but ...... if he made good grades at BC he is smart enough to make good......... many with degrees given don't stand a chance........ they were failed by the school who sold them a degree in **.


----------



## node

cant we charge for high school?? they charge for preschool, dont they?? GO DONALD!! he my man!!!


----------



## Grower13

node said:


> cant we charge for high school?? they charge for preschool, dont they?? GO DONALD!! he my man!!!


 

we are charged....... you should see the school tax on my property taxes........ yep...... forced to pay high taxes for failing public school system......... their average grad can read at 6th grade level and do 4th grade math........ they keep dumbing them down and making them feel good about it........ pretty much sets them up for a sucky life........ which few can escape.


----------



## Grower13

Libertarians want all members of society to have abundant opportunities to achieve economic success. A free and competitive market allocates resources in the most efficient manner. Each person has the right to offer goods and services to others on the free market. The only proper role of government in the economic realm is to protect property rights, adjudicate disputes, and provide a legal framework in which voluntary trade is protected. All efforts by government to redistribute wealth, or to control or manage trade, are improper in a free society.


----------



## SmokinMom

If college were free, would the teachers/professors get paid decently?  If tuition was free, they'd probably leave and go back to school for their doctorates.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yall are depressing the Weedhopper ,,,but boy is it the truth. I have to pay rediculous School taxes,i have no children in public schools,,but i have send my Granddaughter to a private school to get a decent education. Go figure.


----------



## SmokinMom

Move to my area WH.  Very high rated schools.


----------



## WeedHopper

My house is almost payed off,,,i aint going  nowhere.  Lol


----------



## Rosebud

I always vote for the school levy. we need good schools. But when you pay your house off those taxes are a big shock every 6 months.


----------



## WeedHopper

Exactly. ....dont keep reminding me. Lol


----------



## Grower13

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCFFLWKkyNo[/ame]


----------



## Rosebud

It isn't fair. so what's new?


----------



## Grower13

Saw a report this AM....... Anonymous has hacked political name and stole all his personal info and is dumping it to the public. phone numbers  SS#    account numbers and other info

Also seems WIKI leaks  hacked and stole all info that was on Hillary's secret email server and all those emails are now placed on line for all to enjoy.......... word is Hillary is freaking out....... no telling what may come out.

in addition........ bad news for the Bernie supporters....... word is Obama  has given Bernie the hint it is time to go away..... for the good of the party y'all....... I wonder what bone the Democratic establishment will offer the Bernie peeps to buy them off........ Bernie has become a Pawn to sell his peeps what the establishment offering....... will they sell their soul for a lower interest rate on student loans........ I don't expect a free cell phone to make them go away.


all the while....... seems kids in Newark public schools are being tested for lead from bad water that the officials already knew about for at least a couple years....... but retirements are far more important than kids drinking lead........ as least it seems that way with these democratic leaders....... calling them leaders is a real stretch....... they should be in jail.


----------



## SmokinMom

And the saga continues . . .


----------



## Rosebud

depressing, SM huh?


----------



## Rosebud

g13, your bias is showing.. it is republicans and democrats, not what you said.

" least it seems that way with these democratic leaders....... calling them leaders is a real stretch....... they should be in jail.


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> g13, your bias is showing.. it is republicans and democrats, not what you said.
> 
> " least it seems that way with these democratic leaders....... calling them leaders is a real stretch....... they should be in jail.


 


Actually just saw a report stating the lead problem has gone nation wide...... where the hell is the EPA? Why do we need them if they can't get this right......... this is big government at it's finest........ levels at 41 time legal limit found in Maine........ is this the cure for Autism.


----------



## WeedHopper

They are all a bunch of thieves and asshats thinking of no one but themselves. Im voting for Rose for President . Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## SmokinMom

I hope they find something on Cruz.   I don't want him smelling like roses through this whole thing.


----------



## WeedHopper

They dont need to find nothing on that idiot,,,,,most ppl get sick just looking at him talk. He is history very soon. 
Sounds like the College Hacks are working for Bernie and Hillary. Lol 
just trying to get Hammys blood flowingg this morning. :rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom

Holy crap WH, watching that high speed chase on TV?

115 when it was on the highway...

Gets my mind off the election, ha.



Cops are on it now..lol...not gonna end well.

Well damn, my morning entertainment is over, but luckily the chase ended peacefully.  That was one ballsy lady driving that stollen car!!


----------



## Grower13

SmokinMom said:


> I hope they find something on Cruz. I don't want him smelling like roses through this whole thing.


 

He(Cruz) got the alcoholic Lindsey Graham to join his team......... that's gonna cost him a few votes........ Lindsey is on the most hated list for the political name peeps and most likely will be voted out the next time he comes up for reelection.......... as are most of the asshats in the establishment republican party......... they're freaking out so bad cause their about to lose all the power if political name is successful with the over throw of the Republican  party establishment.


----------



## NorCalHal

Great thread! I am glad that the powers that be let this thread roll...it's an important issue.

I'm still undecided myself. Bernie is my first choice, but I am afraid he won't make it to my primary...even though I am registered Republican and can't vote for him in the primary anyway.

Pretty much...everyone else is more of the same. If you think political name will make America Great again...he just might...cause ww3 and decimate the rest of the world forcing jobs back to the US. I really like a lot of what he says, but the other half of what he says is just plain crazy. 

If he wins...Christie will be his Attorney General and we are all screwed on the MJ front.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah we are screwed no matter who wins,,,when it comes to WEED. Hillary wont do **** because she is all Politician, ,,Bernie wont do **** because the Republican run House and Senate wont dare let him,,,Cruz wont do **** because God told him not to,,,and Donald political name doesnt give a crap one way or the other.  Lol
If anybody would it would be political name because of the Money. If political name wins,,the Republican Establishement is in deep ****. They will be replaced in 2 yrs when its time to vote for New House and Senate seats. Yehaaaaaaaaa
And yes he says some crazy ****,,,thats why ppl are drawn to him or not drawn to him. Lol


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> g13, your bias is showing.. it is republicans and democrats, not what you said.
> 
> " least it seems that way with these democratic leaders....... calling them leaders is a real stretch....... they should be in jail.


 


Everybody has some personal bias......... maybe democratic is a little off......... but I would say not holding anybody accountable for this is more of a democratic tactic to fixing problems.


----------



## Grower13

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah we are screwed no matter who wins,,,when it comes to WEED. Hillary wont do **** because she is all Politician, ,,Bernie wont do **** because the Republican run House and Senate wont dare let him,,,Cruz wont because God told him not to,,,and Donald political name doesnt give a crap one way or the other. Lol
> If anybody would it would be political name because of the Money. If political name wins,,the Republican Establishement is in deep ****. They will be replaced in 2 yrs when its time to vote for New House and Senate seats. Yehaaaaaaaaa


 

At least political name has said MJ should be a states issue.........


----------



## WeedHopper

Exactly, ,,he dont give a crap,,so he wont mess with things that have already been done. I personally dont see Christie getting **** from Donald ,,,,,,,except fired. :rofl:


----------



## Grower13

WeedHopper said:


> Exactly, ,,he dont give a crap,,so he wont mess with things that have already been done. I personally dont see Christie getting **** from Donald except fired. :rofl:


 


Christie is looking for a handout for sure......... I've never seen anything on political name suggesting he is anti mj............I'm sure he has friends family and business peeps  who partake in his presence.


----------



## WeedHopper

All political name did was use Christie,,,kinda like Christie does a Doughnut.


----------



## Grower13

WeedHopper said:


> All political name did was use Christie,,,kinda like Christie does a Doughnut.


 

and not a single bridge was shut down


----------



## Grower13

"if the DoJ declines to prosecute after the Bureau recommends doing so, a leak-fest of a kind not seen in Washington, D.C., since Watergate should be anticipated. The FBI would be angry that its exhaustive investigation was thwarted by dirty deals between Democrats. In that case, a great deal of Clintonian dirty laundry could wind up in the hands of the press, habitual mainstream media covering for the Clintons notwithstanding, perhaps having a major impact on the presidential race this year."

http://observer.com/2016/03/hillary-has-an-nsa-problem/


----------



## WeedHopper

:bump:


----------



## Bongofury

I wanted to learn more about the Libertarian way of life and ran across this: Interesting.

http://www.lp.org/platform


----------



## Grower13

bongofury said:


> i wanted to learn more about the libertarian way of life and ran across this: Interesting.
> 
> http://www.lp.org/platform


 
 Guess who the libertarians are..... https://www.theadvocates.org/libertarianism-101/libertarian-celebrities/



View attachment original.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Dont Librarians hand out books,,,,:rofl:


----------



## Bongofury

WeedHopper said:


> Dont Librarians hand out books,,,,:rofl:



lol WH.


----------



## Grower13

Bernie Sanders Walks Off Interview After Asked About Wife's Trip to Tent City 

but Bernie you can't just walk away from the tough stuff.......... is that Obama on the phone for ya?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXytIibvFT8[/ame]


----------



## Locked

Grower13 said:


> Bernie Sanders Walks Off Interview After Asked About Wife's Trip to Tent City
> 
> but Bernie you can't just walk away from the tough stuff.......... is that Obama on the phone for ya?



Really? Meow.  
$Hillary doesn't do any interviews like that and political name threw a his hissy fit and boycotted an entire debate.  Try looking at it in context for a change.  He did the interview, it went hostile and he walked.  How long should he stand there answering one sided loaded questions? 
I love how you push this as a news worthy story but no mention of the 14000 people who turned out for his rally in Arizona. Which is a Red Conservative State.  Give me a break.


----------



## Locked

View attachment FB_IMG_1458349063422.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Hillary is digging a hole,,,Bernie is gonna fall in the hole,,,Cruz is gonna pray over the hole,,,and political name is gonna fill the hole where they can build another Building.
Oh and become President.
By the way Hammy thats funny,,,but wouldn't that hurt? If not,,,Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## SmokinMom

political name would probably enjoy it..lmao.


----------



## NorCalHal

Grower13 said:


> At least political name has said MJ should be a states issue.........


 
Only for mmj...he is against full legalization. Bernie is the only one who would actually change MMJ on the schedule.


----------



## Grower13

NorCalHal said:


> Only for mmj...he is against full legalization. Bernie is the only one who would actually change MMJ on the schedule.


 


No socialism for me thanks......


----------



## SmokinMom

Grower13 said:


> Bernie Sanders Walks Off Interview After Asked About Wife's Trip to Tent City
> 
> but Bernie you can't just walk away from the tough stuff.......... is that Obama on the phone for ya?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXytIibvFT8



I really don't blame him for walking away.  He said enough and it really seemed like the interview was done at this point.  I don't understand why anyone would be bothered about anyone going to tent city.  In Dallas, tent city is where the homeless live so I'm guessing it's the same thing?  Correct me if I'm wrong here, but giving hope to the homeless is a good thing.  While I'm sure they can't vote, they do deserve a voice.   Or am I talking about a different type of tent city?

political name would have walked away much quicker.  What does he say about the tough stuff?

(Good to see you, nch! )


----------



## Rosebud

I will take one order of socialism hold the bigots.


----------



## Rosebud

I don't blame him for walking away. I was glad the way Bernie stood up for his wife. Agree SM.


----------



## WeedHopper

Freaking Media Asshats.


----------



## Locked

SmokinMom said:


> I really don't blame him for walking away.  He said enough and it really seemed like the interview was done at this point.  I don't understand why anyone would be bothered about anyone going to tent city.  In Dallas, tent city is where the homeless live so I'm guessing it's the same thing?  Correct me if I'm wrong here, but giving hope to the homeless is a good thing.  While I'm sure they can't vote, they do deserve a voice.   Or am I talking about a different type of tent city?
> 
> political name would have walked away much quicker.  What does he say about the tough stuff?
> 
> (Good to see you, nch! )



No in Arizona Tent City is an outdoor jail that Sheriff Joe runs in the Arizona desert.  
http://newsexaminer.net/crime/tent-city-closing-this-december-after-22-years/


----------



## Grower13

Hamster Lewis said:


> No in Arizona Tent City is an outdoor jail that Sheriff Joe runs in the Arizona desert.
> http://newsexaminer.net/crime/tent-city-closing-this-december-after-22-years/


 

For holding illegals........ Bernie has an illegals problem according to some of the democrats.... which is why he was sensitive about the question


----------



## Locked

Grower13 said:


> No socialism for me thanks......



I would agree if what Bernie Sanders believed in was actual Socialism.  But in fact it's not. He stands for Democratic Socialism, which is entirely different and already in play in the United States of America.  I can understand the confusion at first until it is pointed out and clarified.  It's after that when it becomes ignorance that makes me shake my head.


----------



## Grower13

Hamster Lewis said:


> I would agree if what Bernie Sanders believed in was actual Socialism. But in fact it's not. He stands for Democratic Socialism, which is entirely different and already in play in the United States of America. I can understand the confusion at first until it is pointed out and clarified. It's after that when it becomes ignorance that makes me shake my head.


 


we obviously have a very different definition of socialism....... I'll stick with what my college professor taught me........ beside facts are Bernie imho isn't at 74 years old qulified to be your president........ he is never in control of any environment he enters.


----------



## Locked

Grower13 said:


> For holding illegals........ Bernie has an illegals problem according to some of the democrats.... which is why he was sensitive about the question



I am going to start charging you for the research I constantly have to do in correcting your misinformation. 

From this article >>>http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/t...nd-swelter-in-120-degree-heat/article/2546924 

"Only convicted criminals are placed in the tents, and they have been home to some storied prisoners: Mike Tyson spent time here, as did basketball player Charles Barkley. The prisoners have been convicted of crimes that dont warrant sentences of more than a year, such as driving under the influence, drug possession, domestic violence and car theft."


----------



## Rosebud

that is funny Hammy, what ya gonna charge G13? lots of dank?

And hey, 74 is the new 60 LOL


----------



## Locked

Grower13 said:


> we obviously have a very different definition of socialism....... I'll stick with what my college professor taught me........ beside facts are Bernie imho isn't at 74 years old qulified to be your president........ he is never in control of any environment he enters.



Actually we don't. You just seem fixated and intent on not acknowledging the fact that Socialism and Democratic Socialism are two different things.  Actual Socialism necessitates the need for a Dictatorship. While Democratic Socialism is what FDR employed and works inside a Democracy.


----------



## Locked

Rosebud said:


> that is funny Hammy, what ya gonna charge G13? lots of dank?
> 
> And hey, 74 is the new 60 LOL



It's all good Rose. I deal with this all the time while Phone banking for Bernie.  It gets old trying to explain the difference but quite a few people actually get it.  

I read something pretty scary today online and need to find a link to it.  It basically says that the GOP are about to try and get Real Shady with this whole Election Process.  Basically they are going to let political name win the Nomination and then push a Third party Candidate in the form of Mitt Romney....with Kasich as his VP choice. They are hoping to split the  vote enough so that no one gets the needed amount of delegates.  If that happens then the rules State that the Vote goes to Congress and then Paul Ryan will select Romney.  It sounds a bit crazy but scares the hell out of me.


----------



## SmokinMom

Oh wow!!  I think I've seen Tent City on the show Lock Up, love that show!  Unfortunately the political stuff has been airing in its place, boo.  Thanks for clarifying hammy.

I am scratching my head now why she would visit a prison??  Not against it in any way, just trying to understand.


----------



## Locked

SmokinMom said:


> Oh wow!!  I think I've seen Tent City on the show Lock Up, love that show!  Unfortunately the political stuff has been airing in its placei, boo.  Thanks for clarifying hammy.
> 
> I am scratching my head why she would visit a prison??



She went there to see just how inhumane it is.  She didn't go there to go in. She planned to just look from outside. Arpaio showed up and was eager to let her in to see first hand. 
Jane Sanders is also an advocate for people and is active along with Bernie.


----------



## Rosebud

What kills me Hamster is the republicans say they can do this..that the nomination is up to the  committee rules folks and they say they can do just what you suggested, then political name says they will riot...  I am screaming at the tv, then why do we have primaries??? Some old white guys smoking cigars are going to have their way?  this just gets crazier. Why do we have primaries if this is true and evidently it is true.

Mrs Sanders went because she is kind.


----------



## Grower13

Outside Tent City, Jane Sanders asked Arpaio about racial profiling, but Arpaio declined to answer, citing legal concerns. Arpaio's Maricopa County Sheriff's Office was found by a federal judge to have racially profiled Latinos during enforcement activities.

However, he told her "there's a lot of misunderstanding about the tents" and that he was happy to discuss the facility.

"This sun &#8212; we're out here for just a few minutes. It's hard to be in those tents," Sanders told Arpaio in one exchange.

Arpaio responded with his stock answer: The conditions are similar to those endured by members of the U.S. military who are "fighting for our country" and living in tents.

"These are all convicted (inmates)," Arpaio said. "They're all doing their time."

"OK, I had not heard that," Sanders responded. "I had heard the opposite I thought that it had changed."

"No, that&#8217;s why I like talking to you is because at least I can get my side," Arpaio said.

Highlights from their conversation

Throughout the tour, Sanders and Arpaio exchanged similar remarks, with the senator's wife asking questions and the sheriff providing established answers. The tone was polite, if slightly awkward.

Sanders: "What about the racial profiling? I know that you have been supportive of it."

Arpaio: "I am not supportive of racial profiling."

Sanders: "OK, so then tell me again."

Arpaio: "I am not going to get into that because of court ..."

--

Arpaio: &#8220;I got nothing to hide."

Sanders: &#8220;Is the racial profiling, that is approved, the ability to deputize almost anyone to go and raid homes and say 'papers please'? ... Is that accurate?&#8221;

Arpaio: &#8220;No, I&#8217;m not gonna get into any of the legal matters. You can understand that. There&#8217;s a lot of misunderstanding."

---

Sanders: "Do you think there are too many people in jail in this country?"

Arpaio: "I don&#8217;t think that there's enough, because when you look at all the crime going on &#8230;&#8221; (shakes his head)

Sanders: "You&#8217;re talking about Wall Street, right?&#8221; (laughs)

Arpaio: "Wall Street? I don&#8217;t know about Wall Street. I haven&#8217;t investigated Wall Street."

---

Sanders: "You feel that this is humane, the way that you ..."

Arpaio: "Yeah, it&#8217;s about 130 degrees during the summer."

Sanders: "Well let me ask you this ..."

Arpaio: "And 135 degrees in Iraq."

Sanders: "Yeah, well ..."

Arpaio: "So, what&#8217;s wrong with that?"

Sanders: "Well, the jails are supposed to treat our people humanely."

Arpaio: "I haven&#8217;t had any problem!"


----------



## SmokinMom

Is there a Mrs political name?  Off to google..lol.


----------



## Grower13

SmokinMom said:


> Is there a Mrs political name? Off to google..lol.


 

I believe she is what you call a trophy wife.


----------



## Locked

This is not THE article but this explains how Congress and more specifically the House and Ryan can choose our next President. 
http://www.theatlantic.com/past/docs/issues/80oct/deadlock2.htm


----------



## Grower13

Hamster Lewis said:


> This is not THE article but this explains how Congress and more specifically the House and Ryan can choose our next President.
> http://www.theatlantic.com/past/docs/issues/80oct/deadlock2.htm


 

They're scared they're gonna lose their power and all the billions of dollars that go along with it........ same goes for the dems if Bernie gets elected....... but Hillary has the super delegates in the bag for her...... she owned them before the Bernie even joined the race. check out how that works on the dems side........ the way it is set up both sides have some outs if they don't like what the peeps vote for........ which is why I'm a limited govt libertarian........ about as far from socialism as you can get.


----------



## Grower13

So would y'all like me to spend some time trashing the political name too?......... I can really lay it on him........ I'm not picky about which big government side I hate on..... if it's to one sided it gets boring.... just saying.....:48:


I.m stoned as hell right now.


----------



## SmokinMom

Grower13 said:


> So would y'all like me to spend some time trashing the political name too?......... I can really lay it on him.....



Yes. :clap:


----------



## Locked

Grower13 said:


> I believe she is what you call a trophy wife.



You wanna talk about Hypocriscy?  The same Asshats that constantly criticize Michelle Obama, and quite often in a racist manner,  have no problem with the Possibility of the next First Lady having posed nude in magazines.  I actually don't care and believe women are beautiful and that it should not be an issue. That being said it makes me sick that quite a few of these high moral Douche Nozzles talk it but don't walk it.  How many hateful Republicans have espoused the horrors of the "Immoral"  Lifestyle only to be found out they themselves do these very things.  From Abortion to being gay. They say one thing and live another. All of that would be fine if the were not for the fact that they actively campaign against others who do the same thing.  Sorry done with the rant.  Glad we can have this thread.  To those I might have offended, it was not my intention.  It's just racism and bigotry strikes close to home, being married to a Black Woman, and seeing it first hand even today. 
I will step off the Soap Box for a while.  My boy cat Pugsley, who as stupid as it sounds is pretty much my son,  has been really sick since Monday and it has taken a toll on me.  G13,  I hope I can get you to see the difference between Socialism and Democratic Socialism but regardless,  it's all good bro.  It's been nice to engage in the Conversation. 
Peace out People. Not sure if I will be back in One day, one week, or one month.  Just need a break so I can  care for my boy and rinse the dirt and grime that unfortunately comes with following American Politics.


----------



## Grower13

Not sure I'd be good at defending Bernie........ you need something Hammy just Hollar........ you know where to find me.


----------



## Grower13

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8a9R59ffv9c[/ame]


----------



## Grower13

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8u1_U7-fLo[/ame]


----------



## NorCalHal

Grower13 said:


> No socialism for me thanks......


 

I'm curious what you think Socialism is?


----------



## Grower13

norcalhal said:


> i'm curious what you think socialism is?


 

bad!..... full of sheep........ govt's job isn't to make everyone equal even with force.


----------



## Rosebud

Socialism= medicare and social security


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> Socialism= medicare and social security


 


Yes...... and I should be able to opt out of both....... our govt has no right to impose a tax on both of those on me personally and my corporations.


----------



## Rosebud

talk to me when you are in your sixties, you can opt out, my dad did, my rich gf in cali did, opt out, but don't take it away form me please.  I got rso to make.


----------



## WeedHopper

Hey,,,wait a minute G13,,,now your screwing me. I have been paying for those benifits all my life. I dont care what ya call it,,,my old *** is gonna need it. £¥&#8361;&#8364;&#8364;==&#8364;£%=&:"!*=#^**  Damnt,,,made me lose my temper. Lol
Im voting for Bernie, ,,Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> talk to me when you are in your sixties, you can opt out, my dad did, my rich gf in cali did, opt out, but don't take it away form me please. I got rso to make.


 


At 18 trillion in debt and climbing fast......... I think anybody younger than 60 may need a backup plan....... a move more toward socialism will only speed up our bankruptcy......... nothing is free no matter how you try to say it is........ what happens when the govt can't borrow any more money?........ who will the govt decide is the ones who gets their payments cut?........ the elderly will be the easiest....... they generally want riot and burn down cities.


----------



## WeedHopper

My **** aint free,,,i been paying for it all my life and im 60. Food stamps and such is one thing,,,and it is definitely being abused by a bunch of lazy *** ppl,,,but SS is not free nor do you get it if you haven't payed in. My Wife gets very little SS because she has been a Housewife most our marriage of 30yrs,,,and didnt pay much toward SS. And Medicare helps the Elderly who cant afford Health insurance.  Im all for taking care of our Elders.

Truth is this is all for not,,,because Bernie doesnt stand a chance in hell of winning. Nither does Cruz or Lying *** Hillary 
The RASIEST Bigot political name is gonna win,,,like it or not..


----------



## Grower13

WeedHopper said:


> My **** aint free,,,i been paying for it all my life and im 60. Food stamps and such is one thing,,,and it is definitely being abused by a bunch of lazy *** ppl,,,but SS is not free nor do you get it if you haven't payed in. My Wife gets very little SS because she has been a Housewife most our marriage of 30yrs,,,and didnt pay much toward SS. And Medicare helps the Elderly who cant afford Health insurance. Im all for taking care of our Elders.


 

When a worker files for retirement benefits, the worker's spouse may be eligible for a benefit based on the worker's earnings. Another requirement is that the spouse must be at least age 62 or have a qualifying child in her/his care. By a qualifying child, we mean a child who is under age 16 or who receives Social Security disability benefits. 
The spousal benefit can be as much as half of the worker's "primary insurance amount," depending on the spouse's age at retirement. If the spouse begins receiving benefits before "normal (or full) retirement age," the spouse will receive a reduced benefit. However, if a spouse is caring for a qualifying child, the spousal benefit is _not_ reduced. 
If a spouse is eligible for a retirement benefit based on his or her own earnings, and if that benefit is higher than the spousal benefit, then we pay the retirement benefit. Otherwise we pay the spousal benefit.
A spouse can choose to retire as early as age 62, but doing so may result in a benefit as little as 32.5 percent of the worker's primary insurance amount. A spousal benefit is reduced 25/36 of one percent for each month before normal retirement age, up to 36 months. If the number of months exceeds 36, then the benefit is further reduced 5/12 of one percent per month. 

For a spouse who is not entitled to benefits on his or her own earnings record, this reduction factor is applied to the base spousal benefit, which is 50 percent of the worker's primary insurance amount. For example, if the worker's primary insurance amount is $1,600 and the worker's spouse chooses to begin receiving benefits 36 months before his or her normal retirement age, we first take 50 percent of $1,600 to get an $800 base spousal benefit. Then we compute the reduction factor, which is 36 times 25/36 of one percent, or 25 percent. Applying a 25 percent reduction to the $800 amount gives a spousal benefit of $600. Thus, in this case, the final spousal benefit is 37.5 percent of the primary insurance amount.


----------



## Grower13

In the past three decades, the number of Americans who are on disability has skyrocketed. The rise has come even as medical advances have allowed many more people to remain on the job, and new laws have banned workplace discrimination against the disabled. Every month, 14 million people now get a disability check from the government.

The federal government spends more money each year on cash payments for disabled former workers than it spends on food stamps and welfare combined. Yet people relying on disability payments are often overlooked in discussions of the social safety net. The vast majority of people on federal disability do not work.[1] Yet because they are not technically part of the labor force, they are not counted among the unemployed.


----------



## Grower13

In Hale County, Alabama, nearly 1 in 4 working-age adults is on disability.[2] On the day government checks come in every month, banks stay open late, Main Street fills up with cars, and anybody looking to unload an old TV or armchair has a yard sale.

Sonny Ryan, a retired judge in town, didn't hear disability cases in his courtroom. But the subject came up often. He described one exchange he had with a man who was on disability but looked healthy. 

"Just out of curiosity, what is your disability?" the judge asked from the bench.
 "I have high blood pressure," the man said.
 "So do I," the judge said. "What else?"
 "I have diabetes."
 "So do I." 

There's no diagnosis called disability. You don't go to the doctor and the doctor says, "We've run the tests and it looks like you have disability." It's squishy enough that you can end up with one person with high blood pressure who is labeled disabled and another who is not.


----------



## Grower13

View attachment vvvv.png


----------



## umbra

So 13, I have epilepsy. I do not collect disability, as a matter of FACT, I am a research scientist. But there are people who do have epilepsy had who do collect disability and do you know what the difference is? I do, and so do doctors, whether you do or not, I couldn't care.


----------



## WeedHopper

Wouldnt know i aint dead or disabled so my Wife gets what she paid in from working. I will retire when i cant walk anymore. Lol 
There are always gonna be ppl taking advantage of something, ,,but that doesnt mean everybody else should suffer or lose things they need and dont abuse.


----------



## Grower13

WeedHopper said:


> Wouldnt know i aint dead or disabled so my Wife gets what she paid in from working. I will retire when i cant walk anymore. Lol
> There are always gonna be ppl taking advantage of something, ,,but that doesnt mean everybody else should suffer or lose things they need and dont abuse.


 

I think when your of age to retire WH........ your wife can then draw based on your income.


----------



## WeedHopper

Thats news to me! So when i retire and start to get my SS,,,,my Wifes SS check will be more because i retired? Huh?
Bullshit. Never heard of such a thing. My Wifes draws according to what she payed in,,,UNLESS I DIE,,,then she can get more money...Again i aint dead yet,,,Bro. And stop giving my Wife ideas.  Lol


----------



## Grower13

WeedHopper said:


> Thats news to me! So when i retire and start to get my SS,,,,my Wifes SS check will be more because i retired? Huh?


 

I think so....... I'm looking for you now.


----------



## WeedHopper

Kool,,,cause that would be news to me,,,Good news,,,but news. Lol


----------



## Grower13

Note: If you are divorced, you may still be able to get benefits on your ex-spouse's record. For information on the requirements for Divorced Spouse's Benefits, read "


maybe a divorce is in order WH

What is the eligibility for Social Security spouse&#8217;s benefits and my own retirement benefits?


If you have not worked or do not have enough Social Security credits to qualify for your own Social Security benefits, you may be able to receive spouse&#8217;s benefits.

To qualify for spouse&#8217;s benefits, you must be:
&#8226;At least 62 years of age; or
&#8226;Any age and caring for a child entitled to receive benefits on your spouse&#8217;s record who is younger than age 16 or disabled.

If you are eligible for both your own retirement benefits and for benefits as a spouse, we always pay your own benefits first. If your benefits as a spouse are higher than your own retirement benefits, you will get a combination of benefits equaling the higher spouse benefit.

If you choose to begin receiving spouse&#8217;s benefits before you reach full retirement age, your benefit amount will be reduced and will not be increased when you reach full retirement age.

Here is an example: 

Mary Ann qualifies for a retirement benefit of $250 and a spouse&#8217;s benefit of $400. At her full retirement age, she will receive her own $250 retirement benefit, and we will add $150 from her spouse&#8217;s benefit, for a total of $400. If she takes her retirement benefit before her full retirement age, both amounts will be reduced.

If you wait until you reach full retirement age to apply for spouse&#8217;s benefits, you will receive the maximum benefit, which is up to half of the amount your spouse is entitled to receive at full retirement age. If you have reached full retirement age and you are eligible for a spouse&#8217;s benefit and your own retirement benefit, you may have options to increase your own retirement benefit amount.

If you are at least 62 years of age and you wish to apply for retirement or spouse&#8217;s benefits, you can use our online retirement application to apply for one or both benefits.

If you are divorced

If you are divorced and your marriage lasted at least 10 years, you may be able to get benefits on your former spouse&#8217;s record. 

See  If You Are Divorced for more information.


----------



## WeedHopper

Your funny. Well crap ya had me going,,thought maybe my old broke *** might catch a little break with some extra income. Damnt where's Bernie whe n i need him. Lol


----------



## Grower13

WeedHopper said:


> Your funny. Well crap ya had me going,,thought maybe my old broke *** might catch a little break with some extra income. Damnt where's Bernie whe n i need him. Lol


 

I'm pretty sure if she is getting SSI on her own employment record now she will be able to switch to draw on yours when you retire.......


----------



## Grower13

My mom and dad have been divorced for 35 years....... my dad has remarried a few times since....... my mom gets her SSI based on what my dad earned because she never remarried.


----------



## WeedHopper

Grower13 said:


> I'm pretty sure if she is getting SSI on her own employment record now she will be able to switch to draw on yours when you retire.......


Well cool,,so when i retire (not in the cards for me anytime soon ) my Wife SS check will go up some? Sure hope your right Bro cause we will need it,,,cause we are far from well off.


----------



## Grower13

q: can a retiree choose which benefit to receive&#8212;his or her own benefit or his or her spouse&#8217;s? A: No. If your spouse has already applied for retirement benefits, you cannot apply for a reduced spousal benefit at age 62 and then step up to an increased benefit based on your own record at FRA. There are two limited exceptions, however. If you haven&#8217;t received any benefits before reaching your FRA, you can then apply for spousal benefits and delay applying for benefits under your own record up to age 70. This will allow you to take advantage of the delayed retirement credit, which increases your benefit by a certain percentage if you delay your retirement beyond your FRA. _Another exception applies if you apply for benefits before your spouse. In that case, you can start to receive benefits based on your work and elect to add a spousal benefit when eligible. Remember that your combined benefit will be reduced based on your age at application. Here is an example to illustrate the point. Jane qualifies for her own benefit at age 62, when her PIA is $800. Because she is 48 months under her FRA, her benefit is reduced to $640. Two years later, when her husband Jack retires, Jane qualifies for a spousal benefit of $900 at her FRA, based on Jack&#8217;s PIA of $1,800. She has the option to wait to apply for a spousal benefit at her FRA, but she decides to apply for her increased benefit at age 64. The SSA will first subtract her PIA from one-half of Jack&#8217;s PIA ($900&#8211;$800). It will then reduce her spousal benefit of $100 to $91 based on her current age of 64. Her new combined benefit is $731 ($640 + 91)._


----------



## Grower13

umbra said:


> So 13, I have epilepsy. I do not collect disability, as a matter of FACT, I am a research scientist. But there are people who do have epilepsy had who do collect disability and do you know what the difference is? I do, and so do doctors, whether you do or not, I couldn't care.


 

I only posted disability information  to show WH that paying into SSI is not a requirement to draw SSI/disability.....


----------



## WeedHopper

Okay,,,my Wife retired at 62,doesnt get much,,but when i retire she should be at FRA and then she might get an increase based on my SS. Well cool,,, i aint retiring anytime soon,,but thats good to know.
Thanks for researching G13.
Good to know i am now a socialist.  Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Grower13

WeedHopper said:


> Okay,,,my Wife retired at 62,doesnt get much,,but when i retire she should be at FRA and then she might get an increase based on my SS. Well cool,,, i aint retiring anytime soon,,but thats good to know.
> Thanks for researching G13.


 

She will be reduced on her draw on your income because she retired at 62........ she will receive hers as is and receive another check based on her eligibility to draw additional benefits under your work record/income..... as I understand it........ but  I see no way for the govt to  continue to pay it's obligations..... without massive cuts in spending........


----------



## Grower13

WeedHopper said:


> Good to know i am now a socialist. Yehaaaaaaaaa


 


that would depend on who you ask........ as you can plainly see Socialism is not about choosing what is best for yourself........


----------



## umbra

Grower13 said:


> In Hale County, Alabama, nearly 1 in 4 working-age adults is on disability.[2] On the day government checks come in every month, banks stay open late, Main Street fills up with cars, and anybody looking to unload an old TV or armchair has a yard sale.
> 
> Sonny Ryan, a retired judge in town, didn't hear disability cases in his courtroom. But the subject came up often. He described one exchange he had with a man who was on disability but looked healthy.
> 
> "Just out of curiosity, what is your disability?" the judge asked from the bench.
> "I have high blood pressure," the man said.
> "So do I," the judge said. "What else?"
> "I have diabetes."
> "So do I."
> 
> There's no diagnosis called disability. You don't go to the doctor and the doctor says, "We've run the tests and it looks like you have disability." It's squishy enough that you can end up with one person with high blood pressure who is labeled disabled and another who is not.


I think you said a great deal more than just SSI information to WH, and you are full of it!


----------



## WeedHopper

I heard its real hard to get Disability, ,,but i dont know.


----------



## Grower13

umbra said:


> I think you said a great deal more than just SSI information to WH, and you are full of it!


 

Sorry I don't like dependency on federal  govt......... never will...... full of what Umbra?........


----------



## Grower13

umbra said:


> I think you said a great deal more than just SSI information to WH, and you are full of it!


 


you do know that's from a npr story........ here's the link......

http://apps.npr.org/unfit-for-work/


----------



## Grower13

Border Patrol union: 'political name is the only candidate' to support agents

http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/b...y-candidate-to-support-agents/article/2586274


----------



## Rosebud

It must be state by state? as that is not the rules here.  When mr rb dies I will get his ss check. until then i have mine and he has his, at his death i will not get my own but will get his.


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> It must be state by state? as that is not the rules here. When mr rb dies I will get his ss check. until then i have mine and he has his, at his death i will not get my own but will get his.


 

Are you drawing now on his employment income or yours........ that may be where the differences come in from what I've read......learned a lot about ss today.


----------



## Rosebud

I am drawing on mine.


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> I am drawing on mine.


 

I think you have a couple of choices of how to receive benefits.......


----------



## Locked

Grower13 said:


> *At 18 trillion in debt and climbing fast*......... I think anybody younger than 60 may need a backup plan....... a move more toward socialism will only speed up our bankruptcy......... nothing is free no matter how you try to say it is........ what happens when the govt can't borrow any more money?........ who will the govt decide is the ones who gets their payments cut?........ the elderly will be the easiest....... they generally want riot and burn down cities.



View attachment 1467198_10154638591272908_8447962783593550634_n.jpg





> *At 18 trillion in debt and climbing fast*



You seem to constantly make false claims. You might want to invest more time into research and less time parroting false Right Wing talking Points.

http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-m...-obama-claims-deficit-has-decreased-two-thir/
View attachment OMBchart.jpg


----------



## Locked

https://www.facebook.com/timblacktv/videos/477585995777961/


----------



## Grower13

Hamster Lewis said:


> View attachment 234604
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to constantly make false claims. You might want to invest more time into research and less time parroting false Right Wing talking Points.
> 
> http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-m...-obama-claims-deficit-has-decreased-two-thir/
> View attachment 234605


 


your right it's 19 trillion now........ and it looks like it's climbing fast it me...... care to have a peek?

http://www.usdebtclock.org/



take notice of the where it shows federal spending up 120%.....


----------



## Locked

There is a real easy way to keep Social Security Solvent for decades.
Raise the cap. 

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2013/...l-tax-cap-is-the-best-fix-for-Social-Security
View attachment cbpp_soc_sec_poverty.jpg


----------



## Grower13

Hamster Lewis said:


> https://www.facebook.com/timblacktv/videos/477585995777961/


 


very well done....... very true...... she should be in prison.


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> It must be state by state? as that is not the rules here.  When mr rb dies I will get his ss check. until then i have mine and he has his, at his death i will not get my own but will get his.



Yep,,thats exactly what i thought,,,because thats how it worked for my Grandparents.


----------



## Locked

Well if some website says it's true it must be. You got me.

It's kind of funny that you can't find out who actually owns that Domain.
Also love how they use numbers from 2000 to get their Percentages. Who was President again from 2000 to 2008? Oh that is right G W Bush who put 2 wars and tax cuts for the wealthy on our debt.


----------



## Locked

Grower13 said:


> very well done....... very true...... she should be in prison.



Look at that...we agree on something.


----------



## WeedHopper

I will definitely raise the cap cause i aint retiring till i cant fking work no more,,,period. I am 60 and in pretty damn good shape,,,dont let open heart surgery fool you. I can stand in the middle of a room and Jump up onto my stilts.  I weigh 170 lbs and can whip my Sons arm wrestling and they are bigger then me. So i wil, help with not retiring to early,,cause ill be to busy working. Lol


----------



## Grower13

Hamster Lewis said:


> Well if some website says it's true it must be. You got me.
> 
> It's kind of funny that you can't find out who actually owns that Domain.
> Also love how they use numbers from 2000 to get their Percentages. Who was President again from 2000 to 2008? Oh that is right G W Bush who put 2 wars and tax cuts for the wealthy on our debt.


 

I'm libertarian not republican.......... who lied to us about weapons of mass destruction? bush and clinton.........  I believe mustard gas is the least of our worries now......... Russian reset my ***.

http://www.usdebtclock.org/about.html


----------



## Rosebud

G13, i hope you are never sick enough to need disability. I  only saw maybe 5 % of people milking the system where i worked.  Maybe less.


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> G13, i hope you are never sick enough to need disability. I only saw maybe 5 % of people milking the system where i worked. Maybe less.


 


me to......


----------



## Grower13

Hamster Lewis said:


> Well if some website says it's true it must be. You got me.
> 
> .


 
no only young truks web site gets it right... I mean left..


----------



## WeedHopper

Oh my God,,,i been doing some reading about our past Presidents and how they got there,,,JESUS,,,and you guys think political name is crooked,,,you best do some reading.  He aint ****. 
Lincoln was a thug and a cheating basterd.  As a matter of fact they are talking about some of it on that show ROAD TO THE WHITE HOUSE right now. political name is a punk when put upside some of these asshats.What a bunch of cheating basterds. Talking about a Bigot,,,Lincoln was an *** and makes Donald political name look like his *****. And yet they have Status of this guy. This aint **** you learn from the lying *** crap in History Books we had in school.


----------



## Locked

View attachment IMG_20160319_220133.jpg


----------



## Grower13

Hamster Lewis said:


> View attachment 234607


 

that's funny


----------



## SmokinMom

Omg!!!!!  Lolololol!  Love the nipple.


----------



## WeedHopper

You guys are sick,,,freaking Potheads.  :rofl:


----------



## Rosebud

I don't want to ever see the donald in shorts, nothing but a suit, ewwww


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> I don't want to ever see the donald in shorts, nothing but a suit, ewwww


 

I think Hillary would be worse....... don't worry...... I ain't going looking


----------



## Bongofury

I couldn't help myself.

http://www.freakingnews.com/Hillary-Clinton-in-Underwear-Pictures-41866.asp


----------



## Rosebud

I don't want to see anyone naked... please. bernie?? NOOOooooooo i am old, i know these things.


----------



## WeedHopper

Hackerman wants to see Hillary Naked.  :rofl: Hey,,so does Bernie,,,lol,,,Can you imagine Hillary cheating on Bill with Bernie. Now thats sick. Poor Bernie,,,,,,,,,, I bet Bill would watch. ..Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## WeedHopper

Sorry i am freaking stoned.  Just smoked some Blue Dream. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## SmokinMom

http://www.miamiherald.com/news/loc...re59976651/ALTERNATES/FREE_640/political name

:rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom

http://cdn.pinknews.co.uk/images/2016/03/Bern2-1_640x345_acf_cropped.jpg

Feel the Bern. :laugh:


----------



## WeedHopper

Thats  disgusting, ,,you bad bad women. Lol


----------



## SmokinMom

http://cdn.pinknews.co.uk/images/2016/03/Bern2-1_640x345_acf_cropped.jpg

:clap:


----------



## WeedHopper

Bernie has it going on,,,right,,nasty Women.


----------



## SmokinMom

Can't forget the Cruz...

https://obamadiary.files.wordpress.com/2014/11/ted_cruz_harmless_ducks.jpg?w=655

Ok, no more googling..I promise..


----------



## Bongofury

OMG on both of those SM


----------



## SmokinMom

:rofl::bolt:


----------



## Bongofury

OMG again. :rofl:


----------



## Grower13

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FIa35LlpqAc[/ame]


----------



## Grower13

I'm true to this........ like me or not.......this is what I believe.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1r09sxSt4Y[/ame]


----------



## Grower13

great interview.......... Johnson 2016

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCS6PbtbGmA#t=504


----------



## kaotik

> Some libertarians advocate laissez-faire capitalism and strong private property rights,[3] such as in land, infrastructure, and natural resources. Others, notably libertarian socialists,[4] seek to abolish capitalism and private ownership of the means of production in favor of their common or cooperative ownership and management.


 -wiki

so like socialism, the definition is skewed.
which would you be g13? the former or latter?

must say; i'm not fond of natural resources being (further) monopolized by the wealthy.
i like the hands off approach, but i'm also not a fan of the unrule that would come out of an even greater divide between the richest and the poorest.


----------



## WeedHopper

I dont even know what the hell i am,,,except a Comercial Contractor that needs Contracts. Lol
I am backing whom I THINK will help my business the most. That would be political name.  WILL HE? I dont have a fking clue,,but those other Asshats im pretty damn sure wont do crap except be Politicians and support thier Special Interest Groups like they always do. Is political name an assssss,,,yes he is,,,does he give a crap about me,,,hell no. So what, ,,Hillarys lying butt could give a crap,,Bernie is full of it,,and Cruz is the biggest Moron of them all.


----------



## Grower13

kaotik said:


> -wiki
> 
> so like socialism, the definition is skewed.
> which would you be g13? the former or latter?
> 
> must say; i'm not fond of natural resources being (further) monopolized by the wealthy.
> i like the hands off approach, but i'm also not a fan of the unrule that would come out of an even greater divide between the richest and the poorest.


 

I believe the answer is some where between those 2 extremes........ I'm certainly not for the hording of resources by the wealthy....... also believe ownership of resources here by foreign peeps and govts should be limited  ........ the power of govt belongs at the state, county and local govt levels........ easier for the peeps to control and correct problems with govt as they arise....... and we don't end up with a monster like we have now...... the monster demands to be feed and it don't give a damn who or what it eats.


----------



## Locked

*WATCH: THIS VIDEO PROVES CONSERVATIVES ARE LYING ABOUT BERNIE STORMING OUT OF INTERVIEW (VIDEO)*


http://www.ifyouonlynews.com/politi...about-bernie-storming-out-of-interview-video/


----------



## Grower13

Hamster Lewis said:


> *WATCH: THIS VIDEO PROVES CONSERVATIVES ARE LYING ABOUT BERNIE STORMING OUT OF INTERVIEW (VIDEO)*
> 
> 
> http://www.ifyouonlynews.com/politi...about-bernie-storming-out-of-interview-video/


 

I saw the whole interview....... I don't need somebody to explain to me what I saw......... and it really doesn't matter to me.......... I don't think it effects one single vote period........ it's the media keeping its' flocks entertained.


----------



## Grower13

I'm beginning to think we are going to end up with a president this election, no matter who wins, that 60% of the public hates......... and the media loves it..... no matter what their biases are.


----------



## SmokinMom

Grower13 said:


> I'm beginning to think we are going to end up with a president this election, no matter who wins, that 60% of the public hates......... and the media loves it..... no matter what their biases are.



You're just now noticing?  It's really scary to think about, isn't it?  :rant:


----------



## Grower13

SmokinMom said:


> You're just now noticing? It's really scary to think about, isn't it? :rant:


 

I was thinking the Bernie's might join the Hillary's and/or the Republican's might join political name......... giving a majority........ but..... long way from happening right now it seems.


----------



## WeedHopper

Im a Democrat voting for political name,,,so if he becomes President, ,,thats cool with me,,,,or the Republicans can destroy thier asshat party,,,thats also cool with me too. Im sick of them standing in the way of progress, ,so Eather way its going to be very interesting.  Hell i never thought Obama would live thru his 1st term,,,lol,,,just goes to show you,,things have changed...But ya just never know,,,,,,,


----------



## Locked

A stark difference. https://www.facebook.com/NowThisElection/videos/1125870417444447/


----------



## Locked

At a parade in Germany, I believe....

View attachment 12473806_850991861690051_2525304231311875260_o.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Yep same ppl,,same crap. Whats new.
By the way did i mention, ,,fk Germany.
I dont care which one of our AMERICAN canadates they are making fun of,,,they can kiss my American asssssss.


----------



## Rosebud

WH, can you type without using asterisks?


----------



## WeedHopper

Yep****************lol
Besides it just the word ***.
I know ,,,,how bout ,,,Assterisks. :rofl:


----------



## Locked

This restored a little bit of my faith in people. 

http://winningdemocrats.com/watch-m...-proves-america-rejects-political name-video/


----------



## SmokinMom

Oh my....I don't know what to make of this political name ad....

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=17EOM3RTD1Y

Lmfao...


----------



## SmokinMom

Professional Agitator-

A professional agitator is a person who is well versed in and may have actually received training in organized protest. There are groups of professional agitators who will attend any protest which suits their agenda to aid and swell the numbers of regular protesters. 

This is not the same thing as counter-protester, however a professional agitator may act as a counter-protester regularly and the skill set is approximately the same.


----------



## WeedHopper

Shows that Hillarys bark is worse then her bite and that the Leader of Russia can beat up ppl he pays to beat up.


----------



## Grower13

SmokinMom said:


> Professional Agitator-
> 
> A professional agitator is a person who is well versed in and may have actually received training in organized protest. There are groups of professional agitators who will attend any protest which suits their agenda to aid and swell the numbers of regular protesters.
> 
> This is not the same thing as counter-protester, however a professional agitator may act as a counter-protester regularly and the skill set is approximately the same.


 

George funnels money through various orgs. so the professional agitators get paid........ Ferguson... wall st... and many others..... often whip peeps into frenzy....... shameful imho......... sheep will be sheep..... when it comes to the right flavor of Kool-Aid and emotions.


----------



## WeedHopper

All these morons do is make more ppl join political name. Keep up the good work asshats. Funny as hell.


----------



## SmokinMom

This one angers me

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-...days-political name-rally-i-was-protesting-tr

Something surreal happened at political name's Saturday rally in Arizona: a man who, as part of a group that had donned KKK attire and was occasionally giving out Nazi salutes in attempts to mock and provoke political name supporters, did just that when he was punched and kicked by none other than a black man while being escorted out of the building. The moment was captured on the photo below which will surely become part of the 2016 presidential race archive.

According to a profile by the Arizona Daily Star, his name is Bryan Sanders who describes himself as an indepedent "I'm not a republican, I'm not a democrat", and in a video interview after he left the rally he said the crowd was like an angry mob. What he ignored to note is that it was him and his fellow protesters who were doing everything all they could to rile up this "angry mob" and provoke them, ostensibly in hope of being attacked - which is precisely what happened. In other words, this group of political name protesters which seem to follow him from state to state may be nothing more than a group of provocateurs, who do their best to get beaten up in order to stem up anti-political name sentiment, something Sanders implicitly admits.


----------



## Rosebud

Hey Hamster, over 25,000 people showed up to see Bernie in my fine state. WOO hoo.. Ten thousand in seattle alone... love it.

political name still has no policy, just his ratings and his hate speech that make me hate him. He has no world view. He is a very bad man. I have a visceral hate of this guy...Did I mention still a bigot?


----------



## SmokinMom

Rose, did you get to see him speak?


----------



## Rosebud

Oh I wish I did. It would have been a 6 hour trip to the closest one.. I was tickled about the turn out though.  This is just the strangest election i have ever witnessed.


----------



## orangesunshine

SmokinMom said:


> Professional Agitator-
> 
> A professional agitator is a person who is well versed in and may have actually received training in organized protest. There are groups of professional agitators who will attend any protest which suits their agenda to aid and swell the numbers of regular protesters.
> 
> This is not the same thing as counter-protester, however a professional agitator may act as a counter-protester regularly and the skill set is approximately the same.




sounds like a lawyer to me :stuff-1125699181_i_


----------



## WeedHopper

Thats a good one Orange. Lol


----------



## WeedHopper

What ever happens, ,the Republicans are screwed. They will be replaced in the House and Senate.  Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rosebud

As they should be.. obstructionist dorks


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> Hey Hamster, over 25,000 people showed up to see Bernie in my fine state. WOO hoo.. Ten thousand in seattle alone... love it.
> 
> political name still has no policy, just his ratings and his hate speech that make me hate him. He has no world view. He is a very bad man. I have a visceral hate of this guy...Did I mention still a bigot?



Rose dont let anybody get under your skin enough to hate. Hate is a cancer.Thats exactly what you dont like about political name isnt it? This is not you Rose.


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> As they should be.. obstructionist dorks



Yes they are,,probably the worst i have ever seen. They also are a bunch of  Bigots.


----------



## Rosebud

LOL WH, thanks!!!   And your right, I will try to quit hating drump. I think he is they only person i hate... too many? ok, i will work on that.


----------



## Grower13

WeedHopper said:


> Yes they are,,probably the worst i have ever seen. They also are a bunch of Bigots.


 

That is why political name is doing so well...... and Bernie....... peeps tired of both sides........ it's all about the power.......... Power to the Peeps I say....... vote all of them out every time you get a chance...... they're all in bed with somebody y'all........ and it ain't MJ........ yet...... that may change by next president election......... I always thought political name would be a shoe-in if he'd come out for legal pot after he gets nominated.


----------



## WeedHopper




----------



## Locked

Rosebud said:


> Hey Hamster, over 25,000 people showed up to see Bernie in my fine state. WOO hoo.. Ten thousand in seattle alone... love it.
> 
> political name still has no policy, just his ratings and his hate speech that make me hate him. He has no world view. He is a very bad man. I have a visceral hate of this guy...Did I mention still a bigot?



Yes Rose. Heard 30,000 people waited in the rain to get in and hear him speak. Was very proud of your State.  Bernie's strong States are now coming into play. $Hillary is already conceding she will lose at least 2 and I think she might get swepted tomorrow.


----------



## Grower13

Hamster Lewis said:


> Yes Rose. Heard 30,000 people waited in the rain to get in and hear him speak. Was very proud of your State. Bernie's strong States are now coming into play. $Hillary is already conceding she will lose at least 2 and I think she might get swepted tomorrow.


 


which 2 states is she conceding?


----------



## Rosebud

30,000!!!! Can you believe that? Of course liberal Seattle was made for Bernie and me, except the rain part.  But still 30,000 people standing in the rain that is amazing.


----------



## WeedHopper

Donald did a great interview with Wolf. He said straight up that he denounces any White Suprimest Groups and doesn't need thier vote. Thought he did a good job. Course it wont matter. They will still say he is RASIEST because it works in their favor. Lol


----------



## Rosebud

He is racist, who does that favor?  Doesn't need the white supremacist vote.... LOL...who does?


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> He is racist, who does that favor? Doesn't need the white supremacist vote.... LOL...who does?


 


I hope you get to keep feeling that way........ I'm afraid things may happen that may change your mind some........... I hope they're keeping us safe....... base on their past actions and current actions I don't think so........ there are plenty who want to fly planes into our buildings....... They are the true racist.


----------



## WeedHopper

True he doesnt need thier vote. Since there aint that many of those basterds,,we know that most the 7.5 million ppl who voted for him arnt the racist asshats you speak of. Cool
I know im not a Bigot are Racist and im voting for him,,so thats at least one more to add to the 7.5 million voters that are not bad ppl.
Oh and i found out by the way,,,i can vote in the State of Texas as long as i completed and discharged my probation,parole,or sentence,,,,Yehaaaaaaaaa How cool is that. I still cant own a weapon,,damnt.


----------



## Locked

Grower13 said:


> which 2 states is she conceding?



http://www.politicalpeopleblog.com/bernie-sanders-set-to-win-all-of-the-upcoming-8-states/

Pretty sure it's Washington and Alaska. Although Nate Silver has Bernie winning 7 out of the next 8 States. I think it will be 8 out of 8. I am thinking Arizona will go his way as well. 

View attachment Clipboard01.jpg


----------



## SmokinMom

Fingers crossed hammy!

So over the weekend at a tramp rally, one of the protesters dressed as a kkk person.  He got punched by a black political name supporter.  

I don't blame political name fans getting pissed about the protesters.  Agitators...whatever you want to call them.  What goes around, comes around.


----------



## WeedHopper

Exactly,,,bunch of asses causing as much trouble as they can ,,,and then getting pissed cause someone thats sick of their crap,,,punches the morons in their face. Then everybody blames political name Supporters for standing up for thier rights. Same ole ****,,,,different day. Start spitting or pushing me and im going to punch you in your freaking face. Does that make me a racist? Bullshit 
Just because some ******* out of thousands of ppl takes a cheap shot,,now all political name Supporters are Racist, ,,again total complete bullshit.
And by the way,,,you can bet your *** these Politicians talk plenty nasty crap behind closed doors.  Oh yeah we have tapes of it,,,remember. . Lol


----------



## yarddog

True that ^^


----------



## Locked

View attachment FB_IMG_1458608859383.jpg


----------



## Grower13

Hamster Lewis said:


> View attachment 234640


 


Bernie as been in congress for 26 years....... Hillary for 8....... Hillary has a better average than Bernie according to your chart.


----------



## WeedHopper

She is on tv right now ,,,I cant watch her,,,she is so fake it makes me want to throw up.


----------



## Grower13

WeedHopper said:


> She is on tv right now ,,,I cant watch her,,,she is so fake it makes me want to throw up.


 

that's why dems aren't showing up to vote...... I predict it's gonna be a bad summer for Hillary.


----------



## orangesunshine

Grower13 said:


> that's why dems aren't showing up to vote...... I predict it's gonna be a bad summer for Hillary.




i predict hillary wins by default


----------



## WeedHopper

By the way,,i want ppl to know. I have friends who are right the opposite of me,,,they are still my friends,,we still drink beer and smoke weed together, ,we still barbecue together,,and we still talk **** to each other about how wrong the othef is.  :smoke1: but we are still friends. They know i am not Racist because they aint white. Lol. But i can be a little Bigoted sometimes,,,just like everybody else. So what,,we are human.
Oh the definition of Bigot..((((a person who is intolerant toward those holding different opinions.))))


----------



## WeedHopper

Im Watching Bernie right now going down in flames. He just pretty much in so many words said Screw you Israel.  Damnnnnnn
No wonder he was the only one that didn't speak at the AIPAC today. :rofl:


I would like to see political name as President and Bernie as Vice-president


----------



## Grower13

WeedHopper said:


> By the way,,i want ppl to know. I have friends who are right the opposite of me,,,they are still my friends,,we still drink beer and smoke weed together, ,we still barbecue together,,and we still talk **** to each other about how wrong the othef is. :smoke1: but we are still friends. They know i am not Racist because they aint white. Lol. But i can be a little Bigoted sometimes,,,just like everybody else. So what,,we are human.
> Oh the definition of Bigot..((((a person who is intolerant toward those holding different opinions.))))


 

The Dems would have labeled the front runner a racist no matter who it was......  its the story line label...... you can bet if you watch a story on political name now somebody is gonna scream he is racist......... seems Romney was a racist because he was rich...... and his wife to........ fact is Bernie is the only one in the race that ain't rich.......


----------



## WeedHopper




----------



## NorCalHal

Grower13 said:


> I hope you get to keep feeling that way........ I'm afraid things may happen that may change your mind some........... I hope they're keeping us safe....... base on their past actions and current actions I don't think so........ there are plenty who want to fly planes into our buildings....... They are the true racist.


 

You really believe Muslim radicals flew a plane into the Pentagon?


----------



## WeedHopper

Nope,,,just a bunch of asshats...


----------



## Grower13

NorCalHal said:


> You really believe Muslim radicals flew a plane into the Pentagon?


 


if not Bush Clinton Bernie and Obama are all liars........ and every news outlet........ and at this point...... "what difference does it make".


----------



## WeedHopper

Hell it was a White Guy who blew up the Federal Government Building in Oklahoma.


----------



## Grower13

WeedHopper said:


> Im Watching Bernie right now going down in flames. He just pretty much in so many words said Screw you Israel. Damnnnnnn
> No wonder he was the only one that didn't speak at the AIPAC today. :rofl:
> 
> 
> I would like to see political name as President and Bernie as Vice-president


 

isn't Bernie Jewish?


----------



## SmokinMom

Grower13 said:


> isn't Bernie Jewish?



Yes


----------



## WeedHopper

Hell if i know. Lol


----------



## Grower13

NorCalHal said:


> You really believe Muslim radicals flew a plane into the Pentagon?


 

btw.... you said Muslim radicals....... not me....... Y'all ever read about Sharia law?........ that stuff is tough on women........ wonder why Hillary don't say nothing about that? Hypocrite she is.


----------



## WeedHopper

Who cares. political name can make us some money and Bernie can give us our rights back. Yehaaaaaaaaa 
Trumps rich *** can buy the Weed,,and we can smoke it with Bernie the Hippie. :rofl:.


----------



## Grower13

WeedHopper said:


> Who cares. political name can make us some money and Bernie can give us our rights back. Yehaaaaaaaaa
> Trumps rich *** can buy the Weed,,and we can smoke it with Bernie the Hippie. :rofl:.


 

hell we can all go back to college for free and smoke weed.


----------



## Locked

Grower13 said:


> that's why dems aren't showing up to vote...... I predict it's gonna be a bad summer for Hillary.



Hopefully she will be watching the elections from Prison.


----------



## SmokinMom

Hamster Lewis said:


> Hopefully she will be watching the elections from Prison.



I hope you're right!!


----------



## Locked

WeedHopper said:


> Im Watching Bernie right now going down in flames. He just pretty much in so many words said Screw you Israel.  Damnnnnnn
> No wonder he was the only one that didn't speak at the AIPAC today. :rofl:
> 
> 
> I would like to see political name as President and Bernie as Vice-president



He is calling out Israel and more specifically Benjamin Netanyahu on his war mongering stance against Palestinians.  Listen I am the first to admit that I have become hyper-political. So I don't expect everyone to get into the nitty gritty of things.  That being said, we gave Israel 3.4 billion in aide in 2014. Why?  Bernie doesn't didn't go down in flames with any Independent or Progressive voters .  
It's so strange that their are Two distinct narratives going on with this Election. One the Media pushes and the other is the actual People fighting for Change. 
The exact thing you think made Bernie go down in flames is exactly what we are fighting for. No more needless wars. Enough young men and women paying the ultimate price for us trying to be the World Police. Israel is wrong and they went behind our President's back and reached out to our Obstructionist Congress and tried to sabotage the peace deal with Iran. 
This crap is too deep for this place so I will stop here. Nice to see this Thread get as long as it has without getting locked or deleted.


----------



## Locked

Grower13 said:


> isn't Bernie Jewish?



Yes... But what is your point? He is right. Why do we have to pay to be the World Police?  Especially when he is about bringing people together and Isreal is about bombing Palestinians.  How is the guy who is always bitching about Big Government and wasteful spending defending free Tax Payer Handouts to an Asshat named Benjamin Netanyahu? 
I would like to see that money help OUR people in the United States.


----------



## SmokinMom

Hamster Lewis said:


> It's so strange that their are Two distinct narratives going on with this Election. One the Media pushes and the other is the actual People fighting for Change.



You hit the nail on the head right there...this can be said for both sanders and political name.


----------



## Grower13

Hamster Lewis said:


> Yes... But what is your point? He is right. Why do we have to pay to be the World Police? Especially when he is about bringing people together and Isreal is about bombing Palestinians. How is the guy who is always bitching about Big Government and wasteful spending defending free Tax Payer Handouts to an Asshat named Benjamin Netanyahu?
> I would like to see that money help OUR people in the United States.


 

How did pointing out Bernie is Jewish turn into a cry for taxpayer handouts?.......... Yeah I'd like to see the peoples money spent on our people...... No handout to Israel no handouts or services to those crossing our boarders illegally......... borrowing money on the taxpayers back from China to pay Israel or illegals while we are 19 trillion in debt is wrong........


----------



## Grower13

28 dead today in Belgium so far at the hands of Islamic Terrorist.........I fear it's coming soon to a city near you....... what's sad is some say I'm racist for pointing  out....... they want to kill as many of us as they can....... and there is no way in hell Bernie Sanders can keep us safe........ he has no backbone........They'll never respect him.........  at least our boarder patrol is using radiation detection at the boarders now......... "see something say something".


----------



## WeedHopper

political name,,,Yehaaaaaaaaa :smoke1:
I did it,,,next page.


----------



## SmokinMom

I just read about Belgium.  Sad.  . 

No way are you racist for being anti isis.  They want everyone dead.  I don't understand the hate and cruelty they have.

It did come to a city very near me last year, less than 10 minutes from where I live.  A good friend was out shopping and heard all the commotion but didn't know what it was until she saw the breaking news on tv.  Thank god only the terrorists were killed.  

http://www.cnn.com/2015/05/04/us/garland-mohammed-drawing-contest-shooting/


----------



## Rosebud

Oh the definition of Bigot..((((a person who is intolerant toward those holding different opinions.))))

Oh brother WH, where did you get that opinion.lol A bigot is someone that says mexicans are rapists and wantsto kick muslims out of our county. If I am intolerant of a child murderer because i hold a different opinion, I am racist?  Your definition doesn't work for me.

If drump gets all high and mighty about  what happened in Brussels and tries to pander and politicalize this, he needs to hush. He really blew at the AIPAC yesterday. Shows how he  is if not talking about his ratings.

Bernie is the only jew, and didn't attend. interesting.


----------



## SmokinMom

I'm guessing because Sanders assumes he already has the Jewish vote.

I need t go back and read, but I thought I saw something about how things didn't start well for political name during his speech, but it ended up well and appeared he gathered new supporters?  Or was it Cruz...damn meds make me forgetful.


----------



## WeedHopper

Sorry,,best i could do on short notice. Lol
Man dont wanna get on Roses bad side. Ouch,,,hater. :rofl:
By the way i seen standing ovations for political name yesterday at AIPAC,,,by ppl with those little hats on. Was those political name ppl pretending to be Jewish or racist Jewish ppl. Lol


----------



## Rosebud

He contradicted himself within 6 minutes.  When i started watching the news this morning  13 were dead now it has climbed to over 30.. oh so sad and frightening.

Good morning SM, nice to see you this morning.


----------



## Rosebud

WH, the thing is you are on my best side...LOL   I heart you.


----------



## WeedHopper

Thank goodness. Lol 
You sure you wernt an Outlaw in a previous life. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rosebud

I am not a hater, that is why i hate political name.  how is that?  I only hate him, no one else in the whole world. I am working on not hating him,,, i will let you know if that ever happens.


----------



## WeedHopper

You got an ice box full of hateraid. Lol
Going to need it after the election.


----------



## SmokinMom

I'm starting to dislike political name a little less.  The professional protestors, counter protestors, agitators, whatever you want to call them are pathetic.  I'm tired of all the **.  The whole thing is childish- in my opinion.


----------



## Rosebud

childish riots.  I agree that no protesters should be allowed in trumps rallies.


----------



## WeedHopper

They are Professional Agitator Asshats.
Ppl might as well take Some kinda liking to him,,,he will be our next President,,,like it or not. 
According to the Republicans in the last Election, ,,Obama was a Racist because of his affiliation with that Preacher he had been listening to for several yrs. Funny as hell how everyone just kinda forgot about it and voted for him anyway. Racist basterd. :rofl:


----------



## Grower13

SmokinMom said:


> I'm starting to dislike political name a little less. The professional protestors, counter protestors, agitators, whatever you want to call them are pathetic. I'm tired of all the **. The whole thing is childish- in my opinion.


 


It's the only way they can win...... cause hate..... riots even...... apply labels....... it's all in the game plan.......and they call the political name supporters racist......... it's all they got....... and peeps are growing wise to it.


----------



## Grower13

WeedHopper said:


> They are Professional Agitator Asshats.
> Ppl might as well take Some kinda liking to him,,,he will be our next President,,,like it or not.
> According to the Republicans in the last Election, ,,Obama was a Racist because of his affiliation with that Preacher he had been listening to for several yrs. Funny as hell how everyone just kinda forgot about it and voted for him anyway. Racist basterd. :rofl:


 


true that....... but in this country with political correctness run crazy your not supposed to point that out wh....... it could mean your racist.


----------



## Grower13

political name calls for tough U.S. border security after Brussels attacks


https://ca.news.yahoo.com/political name-looks-expand-lead-arizona-utah-cast-votes-100403800.html


----------



## WeedHopper

Yep,,,anytime someone gets sick of these freaking ilegals coming across and says something about it,,,they are labeled racist.  My Wife is Mexican American and She and lots of Mexican Americans agree with political name. They became Mexican Americans the hard way,,,the right way.
These Islamic asshats are killing ppl by the hundreds and Donald political name is a racist because he dont want thier asses coming into our Country without the PROPER PAPERWORK.
It amazes me how we are the racist because we are Americans tired of all this bullshit.


----------



## SmokinMom

I hope Bernie does well in the polls today, I'll be watching the returns tonight.  

The political correctness today has gone overboard in my opinion.  Someone is always going to get offended about something, since they now have a right to...

There's an old neighborhood near me that has an elementary school and street names like Apache, Mohawk, Comanche and the like.  There was a petition several years back to have them renamed because it is offensive to native Americans.  Kids are no longer told to sit Indian style at school because it's offensive.  Really???  Don't get me started on the Washington Redskins.


----------



## NorCalHal

Grower13 said:


> if not Bush Clinton Bernie and Obama are all liars........ and every news outlet


 
Now your getting somewhere


----------



## Grower13

NorCalHal said:


> Now your getting somewhere


 


well Bush, Hillary and Obama are known liars....... Bernie to...... "free college"..... nothing is free....... even if it is called a tax on corporations.


----------



## Rosebud

I am going to back out of this thread, i am not a hater and don't want to come across as one.

may the best person win.


----------



## SmokinMom

All politicians are liars.  Show me one that's never lied.


----------



## Grower13

SmokinMom said:


> All politicians are liars. Show me one that's never lied.


 

this is as close as I can get.

View attachment pope.png


----------



## WeedHopper

WeedHopper said:


> By the way,,i want ppl to know. I have friends who are right the opposite of me,,,they are still my friends,,we still drink beer and smoke weed together, ,we still barbecue together,,and we still talk **** to each other about how wrong the othef is.  :smoke1: but we are still friends. They know i am not Racist because they aint white. Lol. But i can be a little Bigoted sometimes,,,just like everybody else. So what,,we are human.
> Oh the definition of Bigot..((((a person who is intolerant toward those holding different opinions.))))





Rosebud said:


> I am going to back out of this thread, i am not a hater and don't want to come across as one.
> 
> may the best person win.



Dont you dare Rose. I enjoy your input. You aint no hater. Hell im just giving you crap and messen wit ya. Its okay to say what you feel Rose. Thats what this is all about. Weedhopper loves Rose. I thought we were having fun. All this **** were talking aint going to change the outcome of the Election . Now your taking the fun out of it. If we all agreed on everything,,,,,, this thread would have been dead along time ago. You just keep on haten,,hater. :rofl: see im just messen wit ya Rose.


----------



## WeedHopper

Grower13 said:


> this is as close as I can get.
> 
> View attachment 234643



****,,,,Thats the biggest lyer of them all Bro.


----------



## SmokinMom

Weedhopper thinks he's being labeled a racist.
Rose thinks she's being labeled a hater.

I don't know what I'm being labeled here..wait...I don't want to know.  

Group hug!!


----------



## SmokinMom

Oh gosh, dragging religion into a politics conversation.  Uh oh.

So, who will be obsessing about the returns tonight?  Last week I had to change the channel, I was starting to feel an anxiety attack coming.  No joke.


----------



## WeedHopper

SmokinMom said:


> Weedhopper thinks he's being labeled a racist.
> Rose thinks she's being labeled a hater.
> 
> I don't know what I'm being labeled here..wait...I don't want to know.
> 
> Group hug!!



See i told ou we were having fun,,,Yehaaaaaaaaa 
Lets see,,,,what can we label SM.... How bout,,,,ahhhhhhhh,,,Trouble Maker,,. Lol
You freaking trouble maker you.


----------



## SmokinMom

I need to find more naked political name pics for rose.  :giggle:


----------



## WeedHopper

See i told ya shes a trouble maker.  Lol Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Grower13

SmokinMom said:


> Oh gosh, dragging religion into a politics conversation. Uh oh.
> 
> So, who will be obsessing about the returns tonight? Last week I had to change the channel, I was starting to feel an anxiety attack coming. No joke.


 


He dragged his politics into his religion himself........ just wanted to point that out........ Bernie has got Utah in the bag tonight.


----------



## WeedHopper

Religion :bolt:


----------



## Locked

SmokinMom said:


> I'm guessing because Sanders assumes he already has the Jewish vote.



Not true.  Bernie is busy campaigning and offered to appear via video but they said no.  Sanders is not liked by Benjamin Netanyahu because he believes in a Two State System of Israel and Palestine.  He also doesn't think the US should give Israel Military Aid, which I agree with Bernie as well.


----------



## Grower13

LEARN HOW political name WILL DESTROY HILLARY CLINTON FROM political name INSIDER ROGER STONE

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMLrUeYsHrI[/ame]


----------



## Grower13

Police officer Brandon Tatum talks about his experience at the Donald political name rally in Tucson, AZ. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2q6jHad-XG0[/ame]


----------



## WeedHopper

Dont matter G13,,,they will just say this BLACK MAN /Police Officer is a Bigot because he says the protesters  were the ones causing problems and being rediculous. 
You cant support political name because he doesnt speak softly and politely  like a lying *** politician. Lol


----------



## Bongofury

I'm voting for Mr. Donald political name. I actually like him very much. I believe he truly wants to MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN. He is a good man. 

I also believe all the candidates, excluding HC, are all good people wanting to fix our broken economy, Terrorism and all the other awful problems facing AMERICAN's today. They just all have a different way of going about it and I trust political name the best out of the pack with my Grand Children's lives on the line. 

This is a VERY serious time in ALL of our lives. I just hope I am making the right choice.

jm2c


----------



## AluminumMonster

Grower13 said:


> Police officer Brandon Tatum talks about his experience at the Donald political name rally in Tucson, AZ.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2q6jHad-XG0


Great video G13!


----------



## Grower13

AluminumMonster said:


> Great video G13!


 

I was hesitant  to post it....... him being LEO...... but his honesty is evident....... and seems to be a good guy.


----------



## Bongofury

Good video's g13.


----------



## WeedHopper

Most all the ppl at Donald Trumps rallys are good ppl wanting change. Most are very hard working ppl that want the American Dream back. But because of a few bad apples, ,,political name is a Racist and Bigot ,,,absolutely absurd that you cant say anything about ppl of a different nationality without being told your a racist.  Just complete bullshit throwing the race card out at every turn. The biggest asshats of all this is the Bernie Sanders Supporters going to Trumps rallys causing as much trouble as  they can,,and then hollering bigot cause they got their *** kicked. If you will notice most the Agitators are youngsters thats causing the most problems. And who are they supporting,,,Bernie thats who. And Bernie is having a grand ole time witn it. Course he better have a good time while he can,,,because he doesn't stand a chance in hell of becoming President.
WAIT,,,WAIT,,,WAIT FOR IT,,,,,Okay Hammy, ,,let me have it. :rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom

I'm glad you posted that video, another angle people need to hear. I never thought about these rallys being private events, but they indeed are.  He has the right to evict anyone he wants.

Learning more about those protestors/agitators makes me that much more pissed.


----------



## WeedHopper

Even if it wasnt private,,these little basterds have no business acting like morons and thinking its okay to jack up someones right to free speach.
When your step your *** into a crowd of thousands upon thousands of hard working men and women and treat them like crap,,you are asking to get your butt kicked. Why is everyone so upset and shocked that ppl are standing up for themselves. Thats what makes America,,,America. We need to be Patriots again,,Kick your *** Americans, ,,ready to die for what we believe in.
 If not ,,,,,we might as well be from a 3rd world Country .


----------



## WeedHopper

political name warned ppl about Brussels in January,,,and all they did was give him ****... what say they now???


----------



## Grower13

Hillary Clinton: US response to Brussels must be 'consistent with our values'


This doesn't make me feel safe. Not even sure what the hell she means.


----------



## SmokinMom

Solar panels Hillary, really?

Make her stop talking...please..


----------



## Grower13

A political name Hater.....
PIERS MORGAN: When it comes to terror, isn&#8217;t it time we started listening seriously to political name? 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...g-seriously-political name.html#ixzz43iuvmKlj 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## WeedHopper

Bongofury said:


> I'm voting for Mr. Donald political name. I actually like him very much. I believe he truly wants to MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN. He is a good man.
> 
> I also believe all the candidates, excluding HC, are all good people wanting to fix our broken economy, Terrorism and all the other awful problems facing AMERICAN's today. They just all have a different way of going about it and I trust political name the best out of the pack with my Grand Children's lives on the line.
> 
> This is a VERY serious time in ALL of our lives. I just hope I am making the right choice.
> 
> jm2c



Agreed. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## WeedHopper

Damn,,,i guess we are the only ones left over here. Everybody took their toys and went home. Where is Rose? Come back Rose we miss you.


----------



## Kraven

No I'm here, just listening.


----------



## kaotik

Grower13 said:


> A political name Hater.....
> PIERS MORGAN: When it comes to terror, isn&#8217;t it time we started listening seriously to political name?


that made me lol.. thinking about the daily show the other night; they were talking about some threat analyst that came out and said political name is a bigger threat to americans than terrorism.. 
was a pretty funny bit   wish i could find a youtube clip  

*the source it came from *Rothschilds* make me actually have more -some- faith in political name though


----------



## WeedHopper

Howdy folks. Yall can come on here but dont talk crap about my boy political name or ill kick your ***.
Wait,,,wait for it,,,wait for it,,,okay,,,let me have it Sissies.  :rofl: just playing,,just thought id get things going. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Kraven

WH to be honest, I'm concerned. Country is in a bad way, and I have not seen anyone yet that has the answer, well they have the answer but it's not going to happen. 

Got to either shake the tree of liberty or live with bought politicians. Don't tell me political name does not owe anyone, there is a reason he is running, and I have not figured out who is to gain from it yet, the DNC is gonna shove HC down throats and the GOP is hatching stupid plans to take the nomination from political name....crazy world we live in, just waiting to see where all the pieces fall into place.


----------



## yarddog

Kraven said:


> No I'm here, just listening.



Me too.  
   I'm a Constitutionist.  Some of my views don't coincide with most people.


----------



## WeedHopper

Who the hell knows Bro,,,i choose political name because i cant stand any of the other Asshat Politicians.  Im sick of Politicians and their politicaly correct bull crap. He cant do any worse then these other idiots. Anyway,,we will see what happens.  Like i said long time ago,,its a win win for me eather way. I am a Democrat voting for political name cause i can not stand Hillary and i know Bernie cant and wont do **** with a Republican held House and Senate. So if political name wins,,,cool,,,if he doesnt,,the Republican party will be destroyed, ,that is also a win for me. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Grower13

Reid: 'Never, ever, ever underestimate political name'


http://www.politico.com/story/2016/03/harry-reid-political name-221156


----------



## yarddog

WeedHopper said:


> Even if it wasnt private,,these little basterds have no business acting like morons and thinking its okay to jack up someones right to free speach.
> When your step your *** into a crowd of thousands upon thousands of hard working men and women and treat them like crap,,you are asking to get your butt kicked. Why is everyone so upset and shocked that ppl are standing up for themselves. Thats what makes America,,,America. We need to be Patriots again,,Kick your *** Americans, ,,ready to die for what we believe in.
> If not ,,,,,we might as well be from a 3rd world Country .



Yes!!   Well said.


----------



## WeedHopper

Thank You Dog. I personally am sick to death of these Politicians talking crap behind close doors and then acting like it didnt happen. Remember when Romney got busted talking  about the poor when he didn't think anybody would find out,,,I work in Federal buildings and have heard the language Judges and others ( ill leave that one alone) and let me tell,,,they can be some mean nasty asshats. But heaven forbid Donald political name tells you straight up what he and Millions of other ppl are thinking and wanting to say. Its all bullcrap,,you know it and i know it. Hell ive heard Pastors talking more crap then Donald political name.  Lol
Screw these Islamic Basterds,,,and to hell with with Mexico and their bullshit. We are Americans and we better start acting like it again,,and wake the hell up,,before there is no America or an American Dream left to fight for.


----------



## Rosebud

America welcomes people from all over the world. They are vetted. Our terrorists of late have been home grown. I will say again Donald political name has no plan. He has no world view. If he did he would know alienating muslims are a bad security plan. I see no ethics in him. If he and Cruz are the best this country has to offer then my depression is warranted.

WH, i am sick of you swearing. Please stop.


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> America welcomes people from all over the world. They are vetted. Our terrorists of late have been home grown. I will say again Donald political name has no plan. He has no world view. If he did he would know alienating muslims are a bad security plan. I see no ethics in him. If he and Cruz are the best this country has to offer then my depression is warranted.
> 
> WH, i am sick of you swearing. Please stop.


 

Rose the vetting process ain't working for Europe...... how is it supposed to work here?..... They despise the infidels....... you convert or they kill you....... this what happens when have soft leadership....... "see something say something"

IS trains 400 fighters to attack Europe in wave of bloodshed

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2016-03-23-15-15-46


----------



## WeedHopper

> WH, i am sick of you swearing. Please stop.



Okay ,,,went back and fixed it. I do except Pm Rose. You have my Phone number for crying out loud. Lol
You having a bad day.  Sorry Weedhopper was high and got carried away,,,i guess. Eather way, ,,i can fix stuff like that real easy peasy. Just SHOOT Weedhopper a PM, ,,and i will fix,,,stop,,or whatever.  Dang,,,,,. Lol

And i apologize to all my friends.
You guys have known me along tiime,,,i gets a little excited sometimes,,,sorry.


----------



## Kraven

Violence squared is not peace nor is it the illusion of peace, when you have taken another mans life on his ground then you can try an quantify your argument with me. I'm tired of  people having all the answers till the heavy lifting needs to be done. I have fought two wars in that region and we didn't belong in either one. I just don't see how more violence could possibly improve the situation.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yep,,,now if we can get ISIS OR ISIL to get that message,,were all good. They are already here,,,now what do we do? I dont have any answers anymore. I hate Violence, ,,but These ppl want us,,,all Americans,,, dead,,,what are we to do?


----------



## Rosebud

I am sorry WH, you are right I should have pm'd you. This election is really getting to me. I can't take all the hate I just can't, but that is my problem, not yours. I won't do that again.


----------



## Bongofury

I doubt if anyone is hatin' in here Rosebud.  It's all good.


----------



## Rosebud

G13, Muslims in this country see themselves as Americans first. Muslims in Europe see themselves as Muslim first. The reason is because they are welcome here. The American Muslim have thwarted many attacks by being our eyes and ears. They have turned in the bad guys. The have fought in our wars for us and died. Kraven, thank you for the high price you have paid during those tours. You guys are the heroes.


----------



## Grower13

Fears grow for priest 'kidnapped by ISIS' who may be crucified on Good Friday 

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/fears-grow-priest-kidnapped-isis-7618221


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks Bongo.


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> G13, Muslims in this country see themselves as Americans first. Muslims in Europe see themselves as Muslim first. The reason is because they are welcome here. The American Muslim have thwarted many attacks by being our eyes and ears. They have turned in the bad guys. The have fought in our wars for us and died. Kraven, thank you for the high price you have paid during those tours. You guys are the heroes.


 

I really hope your right Rose...... but my sources say...... that the bodies are going to pile up..... even here....... I fear that dead bodies are going to prove you wrong.:48:    Big hug for my pot mama


----------



## Bongofury

Your welcome Rosebud. There are good Muslims and there are very, very, bad Muslims. I doubt anyone is talking about the good Muslims. Thing is, the bad guy's are coming in with the good guy's. Ask Brussels. They know.


----------



## Grower13

Border Patrol Union Chief Says Arrests Of Afghans And Pakistanis Have Skyrocketed This Year







Read more: http://dailycaller.com/2016/03/23/b...nis-have-skyrocketed-this-year/#ixzz43mjAenct


----------



## bozzo420

kraven, we should of never been in Viet Nam, my war. them people just wanted to grow their rice. we probably killed a million of them trying to make them democratic.  When are we going to learn to keep the f--- out of other countries . They have been fighting in the middle east for thousands of years, we are never going to stop them in 10 ,20 or 50 years.


----------



## SmokinMom

Hey wh, that was a wild storm.  My 18 yr old was outside watching the cloud to cloud lightening with me when all of a sudden the sky's opened up and it started to hail...lmao.  What was it like in your neck of the woods?

Hail to the chief!

Yea, that's I got..lame, sorry.


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> I am sorry WH, you are right I should have pm'd you. This election is really getting to me. I can't take all the hate I just can't, but that is my problem, not yours. I won't do that again.



Weedhopper love Rose,,,done forgotten little Lady. Besides i totally understand. Ive been in Construction all my life so my language is sometimes off colored,,,no actully, ,,most the time. Im blaming all those asshats around me at work. :rofl: its all thier fault.


----------



## WeedHopper

SmokinMom said:


> Hey wh, that was a wild storm.  My 18 yr old was outside watching the cloud to cloud lightening with me when all of a sudden the sky's opened up and it started to hail...lmao.  What was it like in your neck of the woods?
> 
> Hail to the chief!
> 
> Yea, that's I got..lame, sorry.



Yep,,,but we didnt get any of the real bad stuff. That hail tore some ppls ace up. Dang.


----------



## WeedHopper

By the way,,,did i mention my boy political name. Yehaaaaaaaaa
Hey i see our President cant dance the Tango,,, worth a crap. :rofl:


----------



## NorCalHal

Kraven said:


> Violence squared is not peace nor is it the illusion of peace, when you have taken another mans life on his ground then you can try an quantify your argument with me. I'm tired of people having all the answers till the heavy lifting needs to be done. I have fought two wars in that region and we didn't belong in either one. I just don't see how more violence could possibly improve the situation.


 
Best post I've seen yet. 

Folks like G13 like to spread fear over an "enemy" we created. Don't be part of the machine G13...be part of the solution my friend.


----------



## Rosebud

Yeah that^^^^Thanks both to Kraven and NCH!


----------



## Grower13

NorCalHal said:


> Best post I've seen yet.
> 
> Folks like G13 like to spread fear over an "enemy" we created. Don't be part of the machine G13...be part of the solution my friend.


 


I don't trust the info your counting on there NCH......... IMHO it's war....... don't matter why or who supported it....I didn't.........."see something say something"....  And I surely don't like the idea body count will prove me correct. 

Islamic State video calls for jihad after Brussels blasts

CAIRO (Reuters) - Islamic State released a video on social media on Thursday calling on its followers to claim victory and wage jihad after deadly blasts in Brussels this week that the group said it had carried out.
In the footage, Islamic State noted that Belgium was part of a coalition fighting militants in the Middle East. 
It featured the training of Belgian militants suspected in the Nov. 13 shooting and suicide bombing rampage by Islamic State that killed 130 people in Paris.
"The crusaders aircrafts, including Belgium&#8217;s, continue to bomb Muslims in Iraq and the Levant in the night and day," said the video. 
"Every Muslim who is well aware of the history of Islam, knows that the holy war against infidels is an integral part of Islam, and those who read history would know."
Islamic State controls large parts of Iraq and Syria and has a presence in Libya and Egypt's Sinai Peninsula.
(Reporting by Amina Ismail; Editing by Michael Georgy and Ralphy Boulton; Editing by Louise Ireland)


http://news.yahoo.com/islamic-state-video-calls-jihad-brussels-blasts-142945523.html


----------



## Grower13

With political name lurking, the Fed&#8217;s rate hikes become unlikely

Like it or not, the Federal Reserve will play a big role in this year&#8217;s presidential election.

The Fed last week pulled back on its economic outlook for 2016 and beyond. In its view (which I share), the US is condemned to a mediocre expansion &#8212; or worse &#8212; for the foreseeable future.

Because of that, the Fed said it would raise interest rates only twice this year and not the four times it had originally planned.

The upcoming election and, especially, the surprising strength of Donald political name also make it almost impossible for the Fed to boost rates. If political name gets elected, the Fed will almost immediately be hit by audits that will reveal lots of secret, sinister things.

So Fed Chair Janet Yellen and her fellow central bankers can&#8217;t do anything &#8212; like raise the cost of money &#8212; that might slow the economy down and give political name a better shot at winning the presidency.

The prevailing view last week was that the Fed was giving in to the financial markets by cutting back on the number of anticipated rate cuts. And that might be a little bit of the reason.

But the main cause of the &#8220;dovish&#8221; communiqué from the Fed last Thursday is a realization that business conditions are still weak and that economic statistics that say otherwise are wrong.

If you take the data at face value, the economy grew at around a 2 percent annual rate in the first quarter. That&#8217;s mediocre, but still twice the rate of expansion at the end of 2015, when the Fed started hiking rates and vowed to raise them four times in 2016.

Logically, the Fed should be twice as enthusiastic about rate hikes now than it was in December, when it raised borrowing costs for the first time in 10 years.

But it wasn&#8217;t. Why? Probably because it has a healthy skepticism regarding the economic numbers being spit out by government agencies. And there&#8217;s good reason for that doubt.

Take, for instance, the correction recently made to retail sales figures for January by the Census Bureau as well as the more recent sales figures for February. Census is the most useless department of government. That was proven once again when Census revised January sales figures to a loss of 0.4 percent compared with December&#8217;s levels. Originally, Census said January&#8217;s sales were 0.2 percent higher than December&#8217;s levels.

That&#8217;s an enormous swing. It&#8217;s the difference between consumers who are spending at a reasonable pace and those who have slammed on the brakes.

As I told you back in December, economic figures in early 2016 would be overstating growth when they initially come out because of misleading seasonal adjustments. And that&#8217;s what seems to have happened with the retail sales figures.

Census also announced that February&#8217;s retail sales dropped another 0.1 percent from January&#8217;s levels. Unless the seasonal adjustments were quietly fixed already on that one, the January figure will probably also be revised downward.

Corrections like these are likely to happen across all economic data released in early 2016. So it&#8217;s hard for the Fed to justify an interest rate hike if it can&#8217;t really tell what the economy is doing.

There&#8217;s been a push by some at the Fed to raise rates at the April meeting. And that could happen if oil keeps going up. June is more likely since employment numbers should be deceptively good this spring &#8212; giving the Fed the excuse it needs.

But then the Fed gets boxed in by politics, especially because of political name. Even though it eased policy in a controversial move right before the re-election of President Obama, the Fed will probably use the November election as an excuse to freeze policy until after the vote. It doesn&#8217;t want the economy to weaken or, worse, the stock market to tank.

If political name is the Republican candidate, and that seems more and more likely, then Fed policy could become a captive of politics.

http://nypost.com/2016/03/24/with-political name-lurking-the-feds-rate-hikes-become-unlikely/


----------



## SmokinMom

I thought this was funny 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Their telling a joke about Hillary.  Lol

No they are saying, ,,show me your hands. :rofl:


----------



## Bongofury

They are saying WE are scared of you political name. Most everyone is against political name, except the voters.. Funny pic. lol


----------



## WeedHopper

They need to be scared. Time to change some things. Time to dream again, ,,the American Dream.Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rosebud

When he says he wants america great again, that is code for the 1950's racists ways.  Oh well, he will not win, Americans are waking up to his con job. He is a con.


----------



## WeedHopper

Racist way?? Lol
And ppl waking up is exactly why he is going to win.
By the way,,,they said the same crap about Obama because of his affiliation with that asshat minister for 20yrs,,,and he won 2 terms. Lol


----------



## umbra

He is the anti christ already.


----------



## Grower13

umbra said:


> He is the anti christ already.


 


some believe Barry O...... is the anti christ


----------



## umbra

Grower13 said:


> some believe Barry O...... is the anti christ



Ok, then the false prophet.


----------



## Bongofury

umbra said:


> He is the anti christ already.



political name is a SAINT.


----------



## WeedHopper

Saint Lucifer. :rofl:
He is a MAN that speaks the truth,,,problem is,,,Ppl cant handle the truth sometimes.


----------



## Bongofury

weedhopper said:


> saint lucifer. :rofl:
> He is a man that speaks the truth,,,problem is,,,ppl cant handle the truth sometimes.



lolwh.


----------



## Bongofury

I told you guys political name is a Saint. Behold Saint Donald...


----------



## SmokinMom

3 democratic caucus's tomorrow.  Alaska, Hawaii and Washington.  

 Don't quite understand what these things are, though.  Hammy, explain????


----------



## Bongofury

SmokinMom said:


> 3 democratic caucus's tomorrow.  Alaska, Hawaii and Washington.
> 
> Don't quite understand what these things are, though.  Hammy, explain????



Democratic and Republican caucuses are the most hyped presidential contests in the country but also among the most confusing.

They essentially function like traditional party primaries because residents cast ballots, and the candidate with the most ballots wins.

However, residents simply don&#8217;t walk into a polling site to cast their ballot, then exit.

Caucus night is more time-consuming because it includes discussing candidates, picking convention delegates and dealing with state party business.

And the parties, which run the caucuses, have uniquely different processes amid some similarities.

Iowa caucuses have been the first-in-the-nation balloting since the 1970s.


----------



## SmokinMom

Thanks bof.  Will delegates be given out tomorrow?  Is it something I'll need to be watching tomorrow night, into early Sunday morning?  I hope sanders does well.

How's the cat hammy?


----------



## Grower13

SmokinMom said:


> Thanks bof. Will delegates be given out tomorrow? Is it something I'll need to be watching tomorrow night, into early Sunday morning? I hope sanders does well.
> 
> How's the cat hammy?


 

He may win all 3 of those state SM....... How is the cat Hammy?


----------



## Bongofury

It seems Bernie is a Saint too, I don't know about Hillary.


----------



## SmokinMom

Birdie Sanders. Ha ha!  I love his smile.  

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=a1Ze6YIdPNQ

I have no idea what the political name thing is at the end.


----------



## Bongofury

Funny video and yes delegates will be won SM.


----------



## Rosebud

SmokinMom said:


> Birdie Sanders. Ha ha!  I love his smile.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=a1Ze6YIdPNQ
> 
> I have no idea what the political name thing is at the end.



That just made me so happy. I love his kindness and joy about the bird, a sign from the universe....

SM, in Wa state we go to a school, or whatever and all the bernie supporters go to one corner and etc each candidate and you talk to your neighbors and try to get them to go your way..


----------



## WeedHopper

I sure wish Bernie would beat Hillary, ,,even it it meant Bernie beating political name.. i can not stand that lying *** women Hillary.  I truly do like Bernie and think he is a good guy,,,and would vote for him if i thought he could get anything done in Washington, ,,i just cant see the Republicans letting him do anything, ,,especially as pissed as they would be after losing another Election. I am a political name Supporter, ,,but i truly do not have a problem with Bernie.  Dont care for some of his asshat supporters,,,but i dong blame him no more then i blame political name for some of the idiots that support him. I wish yall luck with your Canadate. Dont hate on Weedhopper for my choice. I respect you for your choice,,,i only ask for the same. If Bernie beats Hillary, ,,i will be a happy basterd,,just to see Hillary go down in flames. If he does and he beats Donald, ,,i will support him 100%. 
Also if the Republican party destroys itself trying to keep the ppls choice political name from being the Republican Nominee, ,,i will also be a happy basterd.


----------



## Rosebud

70% of women do not like political name..ya gotta be a woman I guess to understand how much we don't like him.


----------



## Locked

Grower13 said:


> He may win all 3 of those state SM....... How is the cat Hammy?



He is on the mend.  He is able to walk again but is still wobbly. His equilibrium is still a bit off but seems to be getting a little better each day.  Biggest problem now is he is not eating much. A little here and there. Might need to go back to the Vet for a steroid shot to help him eat. The Vet must love me. She already got me for a little over 600 bucks.


----------



## Rosebud

Hamster I hope he gets all the way better soon. I just hand the vet my cc and worry about it later.  Hammy wasn't the bird landing on Sanders podium about the coolest thing ever? I loved how in the moment he was and how it delighted him. I was delighted.


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> 70% of women do not like political name..ya gotta be a woman I guess to understand how much we don't like him.



Yeah,,,i am pretty, ,,but i would make a very ugly women. :rofl:


----------



## Grower13

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah,,,i am pretty, ,,but i would make a very ugly women. :rofl:


 

I bet you'd look better in a skirt than those Clinton girls....... just saying...... :48:


----------



## Locked

Rosebud said:


> Hamster I hope he gets all the way better soon. I just hand the vet my cc and worry about it later.  Hammy wasn't the bird landing on Sanders podium about the coolest thing ever? I loved how in the moment he was and how it delighted him. I was delighted.



Yeah it was pretty awesome. 
I got a kick out of this. 

View attachment IMG_20160326_105402.jpg


----------



## Grower13

Hamster Lewis said:


> Yeah it was pretty awesome.
> I got a kick out of this.
> 
> View attachment 234724


 


lol....very funny hammy.


----------



## SmokinMom

That cartoon is awesome!


----------



## WeedHopper

Grower13 said:


> I bet you'd look better in a skirt than those Clinton girls....... just saying...... :48:



Yeah,,would need to shave my legs a wee bit.  Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## WeedHopper

That cartoon is funny as hell.


----------



## Bongofury

Hamster Lewis said:


> Yeah it was pretty awesome.
> I got a kick out of this.
> 
> View attachment 234724



toooo funny.


----------



## Rosebud

good one.


----------



## SmokinMom

Well damn, I'll be waiting a long time because of the time zones..lol.

How wrong am I!  Results coming in now.  Sanders is kicking azz.


----------



## SmokinMom

Sanders did indeed win Alaska and Washington.


----------



## Locked

Thank you West Coast. #BERNIE2016 is crushing $Hillary in Washington and Alaska.  Alaska has very few delegates but Washington has quite a few and it looks like Bernie will get 75&#8240; of them. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1459033239012.jpg


----------



## Locked

View attachment IMG_20160326_184819.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Just saying the two states I have lived in are feeling the bern!!! WOOHOOOOO  I think this calls for the banana on the lama.:lama::lama::lama:


----------



## Locked

So that is how you sweep 3 States and kick the Corporate Bought NeoCon's a$$. 

View attachment IMG_20160327_082017.jpg


----------



## Locked

View attachment IMG_20160327_082511.jpg


----------



## Grower13

The system is fixed against Bernie........  she used the foundation to buy off the super delegates........ Fact is..... she believes she is owed.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Democratic_Party_superdelegates,_2016


----------



## Grower13

View attachment 32964B2C00000578-3510980-image-a-19_1459042621981.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Go figure that idiot eating something. He cant control his weight much less anything else.


----------



## Locked

View attachment IMG_20160327_111143.jpg


----------



## Locked

https://www.facebook.com/inthenowrt/videos/596617360488637/


----------



## Grower13

View attachment d0cc6d561bd67dec0edb75eeae11adbb.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

:yeahthat:


----------



## Locked

View attachment IMG_20160327_133524.jpg


----------



## umbra

:yeahthat:


----------



## Locked

For the political name/Drumpf supporter>>>http://theintellectualist.co/in-com...fashion-line-manufactures-its-shoes-in-china/


----------



## Grower13

Hamster Lewis said:


> For the political name/Drumpf supporter>>>http://theintellectualist.co/in-com...fashion-line-manufactures-its-shoes-in-china/


 


and Bernie is gonna get them to come back to America and pay for "free college".............


----------



## Grower13

Bernie&#8217;s ISIS Strategy Is A Disaster

Bernie Sanders&#8217;s comments about getting Iran and Saudi Arabia together to fix Syria is just another example of how little he understands foreign policy.

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2016/01/17/bernie-s-isis-strategy-is-a-disaster.html


----------



## Grower13

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDlEye3mEIQ[/ame]


----------



## WeedHopper

I hope Bernie beats the socks of that lying Biiiiiii,,,ah.,,,,women. Lol


----------



## SmokinMom

Not a single primary tomorrow.  I'll have to find something else to obscess about.  :bolt:

WH, sounds like more hail on Wednesday.  Joy!!


----------



## WeedHopper

Whats new SM,,freaking crazy *** weather. Wish i was rich where i could move to Hawaii.  Yehaaaaaaaaa
Oh dont worry bout Primaries they will be talking plenty crap about political name. Gives them something to do and raises thier ratings. Im with political name,,,its never about the truth,,its about ratings. Lol

I do not agree with political name about torture,,that i will say. It puts our POWs in even a worse situation and chances of being tortured more brutaly. Thats not to say they will follow the rules,,,but why take that chance with our POWs. 1st off torture very seldom brings out the truth as many interagators will tell you. Let Donald be Water Boarded and see if he thinks its not torture. Asshat
Thats right i dont agree with everything he says. Hell i dont even agree with everything my Wife says. Lol


----------



## Grower13

Bernie Sanders has a plan to hijack Hillary Clinton's superdelegates

As the Bernie Sanders campaign accepts the reality that securing enough votes at this point to win the Democratic nomination outright is impossible, it has moved on to a new phase in its long-shot bid for the White House: hijack Hillary Clinton&#8217;s so-called superdelegates.

http://www.latimes.com/nation/politics/la-na-bernie-sanders-superdelegates-20160328-story.html


----------



## Rosebud

Feeling the bern~


----------



## WeedHopper

Gonna be hard to hijack ppl who have been bought and paid for by that crook Hillary.
Course, ,,like i said,,it dont matter,,She will win what she paid for. She will be your next PRESIDENT.  While that mean ole Donald political name goes back to being a Billionair, ,,America gets to go down the **** hole. Hope you enjoy your new Politicaly correct ,soft spoken,,lying *** President,,,and Another 4yrs of absolutely nothing changing,,except lower wages, ,more crime, more ilegals,  more terrorist crossing our borderand more jobs leaving in the opposite direction. But thank your God that Racist Donald political name didnt get a chance to actually do anything that might make America Great AGAIN. Wont be long you political name haters will be watching your COUNTRY go to hell in a hand Basket. Enjoy


----------



## Rosebud

ya know I don't care if Hilary is a crook, she is more able to handle foreign policy than any one else. Don't get me wrong, i am supporting Bernie, but I think the media has done its job so no one trusts Hillary.  She is smart and qualified. We are very lucky in the democratic party to have two such amazing people running.. not so much on the other side. And frankly I don't care who  bill slept with or if he snorted coke of someones navel , I don't care. Our country was in good shape when he was president.


----------



## WeedHopper

Thats funny,,,political name is a racist, ,,but good ole cheating *** Bill with coke nose,, is okay. :rofl:
Our Country was in good shape because of the ppl around him,,,he was to busy with his women. His 1st 4yrs was crap and every business man knew it. They wrre trying to impeach him for Gods sake. Those two were crooks before they got to the White House.
His 2nd term is when the Economy turned around,,,again because of smart ppl around him. He was busy fighting to stay in office and out if jail.


----------



## Rosebud

But they love our country and they don't exclude folks from being part of our wonderful nation. They are inclusive. not so much on the other side.


----------



## WeedHopper

Hell yea Bill loves this Country, ,its women,,,and Cuban cigars. :rofl:


----------



## Rosebud

James Gertmenian
March 25 at 2:17pm · 
MEMO TO HILLARY SUPPORTERS: Be open to the prophetic importance of what Bernie Sanders is saying. Do some careful self-analysis of ways in which the Democratic party has drifted from some of its essential mission. Listen &#8211; really listen &#8211; to what our younger compatriots are trying to say to us. Cut them some slack for the shortcomings of purist idealism. Admit, with Hillary, that some grave mistakes were made in the &#8216;90&#8217;s. Don&#8217;t wither under the relentless criticism that she is taking from the right . . . and the left. Hang in there, no matter how the primaries go.

MEMO TO BERNIE SANDERS SUPPORTERS: Realize that trashing Hillary is counter-productive. Seek the common ground between idealism and pragmatism, and realize that neither of them is worth anything without the other. Don&#8217;t look for purity in politics: it ain&#8217;t there. Recognize that your elders in the progressive movement (who, of course, have no corner on the truth) have worked and sacrificed for many of the successes which you take for granted. Give them a little credit, and don&#8217;t fall for the fallacy that if they don&#8217;t support your candidate then they must be reactionary neo-liberals who have completely sold out. Hang in there, no matter how the primaries go.

MEMO TO HILLARY AND BERNIE: Fight hard, but NEVER lose sight of the common catastrophe against which you both stand. Firmly, graciously, and selflessly promise your support to one another. Hang in there, no matter how the primaries go.

MEMO TO ALL DEMOCRATS, INDEPENDENTS, AND THINKING REPUBLICANS: Keep your eye on the ball. The&#8221; ball&#8221; is this: We cannot afford a political name Presidency or a Cruz Presidency. We must pull together on this. We need flexibility, openness, patience. We must eschew self-righteousness and ideological purity. Remember those who are really hurting, who are vulnerable. They are far more important than our opinions. Hang in there. It&#8217;s going to be a bumpy ride.


----------



## WeedHopper

political name :smoke1:


----------



## SmokinMom

I'm listening to a town hall meeting with Donald political name right now.  He's talking about how he was pro choice in the past but is now pro life. Im guessing he's only saying that because he's running for the republican nominee .

How can you give women the right to choose what they do with their own bodies and then just take it away?


----------



## WeedHopper

Thats called big Government and Religion. Whats new. Both have to much freaking power. Hell if the rich *** Churches paid their fare share of taxes we could lower our Deficit.  Lol


----------



## Rosebud

yea, that is what i want, the donald in charge of my uterus.


----------



## WeedHopper

:rofl:
Rose said Uterus, ,,lol


----------



## SmokinMom

It's pretty much a given for republicans to be prolife, some are more hardcore than the others and it's one thing that I don't like about that political party.


----------



## WeedHopper

I dont like anything about the Republican Party except for they dont have that lying Hillary, ,,and Donald is running as a Republican.  Lol
political name should have run as a Democrat, ,,that would have been funny as hell.


----------



## Locked

View attachment IMG_20160330_114352.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Oh my god,,,they have cooties. Damnt,,,i thought they just had drugs strapped to thier backs,,,or bombs strapped to their chest. :rofl:

Not to worry ,,,,Ted Cruz will carpet bomb them into oblivion....what an idiot.
That moron is lucky to have a girlfriend /wife/call girl


----------



## robertr

Politics on a marijuana site, I thought it was against the rules. If not I will get in on the action. Haha.


----------



## Locked

View attachment IMG_20160330_222551.jpg


----------



## robertr

I think Bernie has a good chance, after all Obama is a socialist, why not a comunist. lol


----------



## Grower13

robertr said:


> i think bernie has a good chance, after all obama is a socialist, why not a comunist. Lol


 :welcome:


----------



## WeedHopper

political name :smoke1:


----------



## Locked

robertr said:


> I think Bernie has a good chance, after all Obama is a socialist, why not a comunist. lol



I really hope you are joking.  Obama is Far from a Socialist. If anything he is a Moderate Republican. 
As for Bernie Sanders being a Communist?  A simple check of the dictionary can tell you that is wrong.  Words have actual meanings. When in doubt look them up.


----------



## Grower13

"Moderate Republican"........... lmfao......... what the hell did you put in your Kool-Aid?


----------



## yarddog

Oh no!


----------



## robertr

C.mon man get your head out of the sand man , Obama is definitly a socialist and Sanders is definitly a communist .


----------



## Locked

robertr said:


> c.mon man get your head out of the sand man , obama is definitly a socialist and sanders is definitly a communist .



View attachment 19789999.jpg


----------



## Locked

Grower13 said:


> "Moderate Republican"........... lmfao......... what the hell did you put in your Kool-Aid?



You have some serious Tin Foil Hat perspectives on things and I am drinking the Kool Aid? 
http://www.theamericanconservative.com/articles/obama-is-a-republican/


----------



## Locked

yarddog said:


> Oh no!



Yeah you are right. That really proves something.  smh.


----------



## Rosebud

Bernie is sure looking good in, is it Wisconsin that is next?  I loved his reaction to trumps punish women who had an abortion. Bernie is so thoughtful and real.. Like when he saw the bird, but mostly at how outraged he was at trumps treatment of women in crisis. He speaks from the brain and the heart. a winning combo in my opinion.


----------



## Locked

Yes Rose. Wisconsin is next. Bernie is up by 4-5 in the polls.


----------



## Grower13

Don&#8217;t be fooled by Bernie Sanders &#8212; he&#8217;s a diehard communist

If Sanders were vying for a Cabinet post, he&#8217;d never pass an FBI background check. 

"What&#8217;s revolting is how this hardcore commie&#8217;s campaign has gotten this far. With his ascendancy in both Iowa and New Hampshire, Sanders is no longer just a fool; he&#8217;s now a dangerous fool."

http://nypost.com/2016/01/16/dont-be-fooled-by-bernie-sanders-hes-a-diehard-communist/


----------



## Rosebud

G13, I guess you are not persuading me that he is a communist, but if he is I will be voting for my first communist.  You want to talk dangerous? not Bernie.


----------



## Rosebud

I wanted to let this thread know that Weedhopper lost his oldest son last night in a car accident.  He said he would be gone a bit.  So sorry for him and his family.


----------



## Grower13

For starters, he proposes completely nationalizing our health care system and putting private health insurance and drug companies &#8220;out of business.&#8221; He also wants to break up &#8220;big banks&#8221; and control the energy industry, while providing &#8220;free&#8221; college tuition, a &#8220;living wage&#8221; and guaranteed homeownership and jobs through massive public works projects. Price tag: $18 trillion.

Who will pay for it all? You will. Sanders plans to not only soak the rich with a 90 percent-plus tax rate, while charging Wall Street a &#8220;speculation tax,&#8221; but hit every American with a &#8220;global-warming tax.&#8221;

Of course, even that wouldn&#8217;t cover the cost of his communist schemes; a President Sanders would eventually soak the middle class he claims to champion. From each according to his ability, to each according to his need, right?


----------



## SmokinMom

Rosebud said:


> I wanted to let this thread know that Weedhopper lost his oldest son last night in a car accident.  He said he would be gone a bit.  So sorry for him and his family.



Oh no!!!!!!  

May he RIP.  Thoughts for WH and his family.


----------



## Bongofury

Rosebud said:


> I wanted to let this thread know that Weedhopper lost his oldest son last night in a car accident.  He said he would be gone a bit.  So sorry for him and his family.



OMG That poor family. We had the exact same horrible thing happen. Long time ago. I'm really sorry for you and your family WH. We are all SOO fragile. AHH WH. I'm sooo sorry.


----------



## zem

Rosebud said:


> I wanted to let this thread know that Weedhopper lost his oldest son last night in a car accident.  He said he would be gone a bit.  So sorry for him and his family.


I am so sorry  i am typing and erasing like i cannot find suitable words... i'm very sorry for Weedhopper and his family


----------



## Locked

Rosebud said:


> I wanted to let this thread know that Weedhopper lost his oldest son last night in a car accident.  He said he would be gone a bit.  So sorry for him and his family.



So sad to hear that.  RIP.


----------



## robertr

Bernie = Putin light.:rofl:


----------



## burnin1

I feel for WH and his family and wish them all the strength and love they need to get through this.

Hang in there WH.


----------



## robertr

yarddog said:


> Oh no!


Poor bird was getting the Bernie eye, probably in a cage waiting for training lol.


----------



## Grower13

Hillary Goes Off: &#8216;I'm So Sick&#8217; of Bernie Campaign&#8217;s Lies

The unidentified activist asked Clinton about money she has accepted from fossil fuel companies, prompting the candidate to clarify: "I do not have that kind of money from people who work for fossil fuel companies." As the activist continued to press Clinton on the matter, the Democratic frontrunner became openly irritated, pointing at the woman and saying, "I am so sick. I am so sick of the Sanders campaign lying about me. I'm sick of it." 

http://www.thedailybeast.com/cheats/2016/03/31/hillary-i-m-so-sick-of-bernie-lies.html

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dC4Pvm6Oj4A[/ame]


----------



## Grower13

Bernie Sanders is a Communist and an Ignoramus




He's not actually democratic or socialist, either. 

Presidential candidate Bernie Sanders has been getting away for years with describing himself as a socialist, when in reality he is an outright America-hating communist.

This belief in communism is reflected in the Sanders platform. Even a brief glance reveals his plan to be hopelessly utopian and insane. It will extinguish freedom and shutter businesses and cause widespread suffering especially among the poor people he claims to want to help. It is a program for exporting the best and the brightest to places that appreciate them.

But identifying Sanders as a communist can be a risky proposition in modern-day America. The Left so dominates American culture that the word communist itself has become jarring, not because communism is bad but instead because leftists believe communism is good.

Left-wingers are students of George Orwell. They understand that language can be used for good or ill; to advance truth or mask it. To undercut the power that that emotionally charged word communism and its variants once had in this country when used by patriots to attack the nation's foreign and domestic enemies, the Left over time reversed its polarity. Over and over and over again in the culture, leftists drove home the false notion that communists were boogeymen invented by those who wished to control the population through fear. Another way of putting it is to say that the Left marginalized its own word in order to protect the profoundly antisocial idea it represents.

When many Americans hear the word communist today, their initial inclination is to believe that there may be something wrong with the speaker, as opposed to the person being described. As Ann Coulter wrote in her book, Treason, "In a stunning demonstration of the power of propaganda, accusing someone of having been a Communist makes you the nut.

Sanders, like so many of his comrades on the Left, is committing a kind of fraud. It is time for this con man from Vermont, whose ignorance seems boundless at times, to be called out on it.

But first, some background on Bernie, as he prefers to be called, is in order.

Sanders is on record endorsing plenty of dumb ideas. He wrote in the 1970s that the country was close to experiencing a nuclear apocalypse or "death by poison gas." He claimed cervical cancer was caused by women not experiencing enough orgasms.

Like the anti-capitalist, anti-American magazine Adbusters, which gave birth to the ultra-violent small-c communist Occupy Wall Street movement, Sanders is opposed to economic growth if it increases economic inequality, at present the number one bugaboo of the Left. When he launched his campaign in May, this economic illiterate blamed the abundance of consumer goods for child hunger. You dont necessarily need a choice of 23 underarm spray deodorants when children are hungry in this country, Sanders said.

He said he wants a revolution to reverse what he calls a massive transfer of wealth over the last generation from the middle class to the rich. He wants the U.S. to restore the confiscatory 90 percent personal income tax rate for top earners from the 1950s.

"What I think is obscene, and what frightens me is, again, when you have the top one-tenth of one percent owning almost as much wealth as the bottom 90 [percent]. Does anybody think that is the kind of economy this country should have?

To people like Bernie, the economy is a plaything, a living entity that can be made subservient to government. Operating on the same assumption, communist countries created bureaucratically-administered "command economies" and millions of their subjects starved. The Soviet Union, which was supposed to live forever, disintegrated after just 74 years and all but a few communist countries followed it into the dustbin of history. Nazi Germany's command economy didn't save it either; the "Thousand Year Reich" perished after just 12 years.

Bernie's first lie is that he is democratic. He specifically describes himself as a "democratic socialist," as if the word democratic somehow makes his belief in socialism more noble. Left-wingers like Sanders play word games, misusing the word democratic deliberately and constantly. If they win, it is a triumph of democracy. If they lose, democracy has been betrayed, greedy capitalists rigged the election, the system is broken, and so on.

And the "democratic" Left won't take no for an answer. Its activists try to implement their proposals by any means available, regardless of the will of the people as expressed at the ballot box. When leftists lost in California's Proposition 8 election, the referendum affirming traditional, opposite-sex marriage, they challenged the results in court and publicly hounded those who had donated money in support of keeping marriage an exclusively heterosexual, binary institution. Eventually they prevailed.

Dramatic losses by congressional and state-level Democrats haven't weakened President Obama's resolve to preserve his command-and-control government health care scheme; in fact, the historic losses only emboldened him to unconstitutionally change the health care law repeatedly by executive fiat. Eventually he prevailed (or so it appears for now).

Even though the name of the Washington, D.C. football team, the Redskins, is not offensive to the overwhelming majority of native Indians and is not unpopular with Americans generally, the "democratic" Left is pressing on. These fanatical activists don't seem to understand that the names of sports teams are intended to present a positive image. When those teams are named after a specific social group, it is intended to honor that group. That's why professional sports leagues have been populated by teams such as the Vikings, Celtics, and Nordiques, and not by teams with names such as the Rapists, Idiots, and Boors. Yet leftists continually call for boycotts and now the Obama administration is telling the Redskins it won't allow them to move from the Washington, D.C. suburbs to Washington proper unless the name is changed.

Sanders has words other than democratic in his tool box.

He takes the standard left-wing euphemism for government spending, "investment," and goes a step further. The senator characterizes what he considers to be inadequate levels of government "investment" in a particular policy area as "deficits." Is this redefinition of deficits imbecilic or diabolically clever? The jury is still out.

As ranking member of the Senate Budget Committee, Bernie released a report in January titled "We Must Rebuild the Disappearing Middle Class." In order to cut the so-called deficits he cares about, it will be necessary for the government to spend trillions of dollars more, for starters. In the report he states:

While we must continue to focus on the federal deficit, we must also be aware that there are other deficits in our society that have been causing horrendous pain for the vast majority of the American people. These are deficits in jobs, deficits in infrastructure, deficits in income, deficits in equality, deficits in retirement security, deficits in education, and deficits in trade. [...] At a time when this country has an obscene level of income and wealth inequality, we need a budget that ends the outrageous loopholes that exist and asks the wealthiest people and largest corporations to start paying their fair share of taxes. At a time when real unemployment remains much too high, we need a budget that creates millions of decent paying jobs. At a time when our infrastructure is collapsing, we need a budget that rebuilds our crumbling roads, bridges, dams, levees, water systems, waste water plants, airports, and rail systems. 

In other words, American consumers are spending their money on the wrong things, businesses aren't meeting the real needs of the people, and the government, which is controlled by the big bad corporations, isn't doing what Sanders thinks should be done.

Government, Bernie maintains, must drastically increase its expenditures on, well, everything. Because government spending shrinks economic activity overall, Sanders's ideas, if implemented, would not help this allegedly disappearing middle class: they would disappear the middle class.

As the great economist Milton Friedman explained, the government obtains the money it wants to spend in just three ways: taxing, borrowing, or creating new money. Taxing and borrowing subtract from the economy by canceling out the stimulative effects of the spending. Creating new money might boost economic activity to an extent but it feeds inflation, and if done on a large scale, leads to disastrous hyper-inflation, with its attendant images of wheelbarrows full of nearly-worthless cash. Ever-expanding government, no matter how it generates the money it claims to need, ultimately leads to ruin.

Bernie's preferred method of generating revenue for the government is taxation. Boosting taxes beyond perhaps an optimal level, hurts the economy. Although pessimists say it may already be too late for the country, adding trillions of dollars to the nation's umpteen-trillion-dollar debt will certainly doom future generations of Americans. The U.S. will be unable to repay the national debt no matter how high it raises taxes and when creditors lose their patience will be forced to inflate its way out or simply default. It is difficult to envision the United States surviving as a nation when its government eventually collides with economic reality.

But facts such as the horrendous track record of communist countries are not obstacles to the Left, so Bernie's affection for a pie-in-the-sky theory popularized by Karl Marx remains undiminished.

To demonstrate that Sanders is a communist and not merely socialist, it is necessary to reflect on what these words mean. Many have said that a communist is a socialist in a hurry. That is one way of looking at it but it doesn't answer the question of what communism actually is.

Communism is a political movement whose adherents believe that markets are fundamentally unjust and that revolutionary violence should be used to overthrow the existing order and attain a classless society. 

Karl Marx thought of socialism as a necessary way station on the road to the supposed  utopia of communism. The question of socialism versus communism is a never-ending debate in academic circles, and it is one that is too involved to get into here. Suffice it to say that socialists and communists all want government or the collective to be master. They all subscribe to bad, un-American ideas, are all in the same ideological camp, and all tend to believe that the ends justify the means. In ideological terms, there is no bright  line or safe harbor that neatly separates socialism from communism. They overlap and blend into each other.

Communism, according to Marx, was a kind of heaven on earth and he was its foremost proselytizer. He argued that human beings could be changed and made to reject their natural, selfish, family-oriented impulses. When this happened, everything would supposedly change for the better. People would voluntarily work hard for a society filled with abundance so there would be no need for governments, taxes, armies, police, courts, and jails. In such a society the principle of "from each according to his ability, to each according to his need" would prevail.

But before this (impossible) idealized condition can be achieved, there has to be socialism. The working class, according to Marx's theory, disgusted by the supposed evils of capitalism and the misery they feel it inflicts on them, transforms the capitalist nation in which workers are mercilessly exploited, into a socialist state. Under socialism, in theory the "means of production" -- factories, raw materials, machines, the labor force and the system by which it is organized -- are controlled by the people through a powerful government. The "relations of production," that is, the relationship between those who invest in and control industries and those who work in those industries is forever changed. The government steps in on behalf of the people and imposes what some call "economic democracy," theoretically giving workers control over their workplaces.

Obviously, someone who works for socialism is a socialist; someone who works for communism is a communist. (Someone who joins a political party that advocates communism is a Communist with a capital-C. Someone like Bill Ayers who believes in communism but hasn't joined a party is a small-c communist.)
Throughout his life, Bernie Sanders has been working for socialism, the transitional stage of society before communism. He calls himself a socialist, specifically a "democratic socialist."

While Sanders has made a mountain of campaign promises that are socialistic in nature, the words he uses betray that his end-goal is actually communism.

In the speech that kicked off his presidential campaign in May, Sanders embraced the communist idea that markets are not just bad for people but are fundamentally unjust.

In an address heavy on class warfare, envy, and hatred, he declared that financial inequality "is immoral, it is bad economics, it is unsustainable." This is tantamount to saying that the only just society is one in which everyone has the same amount of money or that anyone who has the ability to make a lot of money is an enemy of the people.

He promised to send "a message to the billionaire class."

"[Y]ou can't have huge tax breaks [for the rich] while children in this country go hungry," he said, or "while there are massive unmet needs on every corner ... Your greed has got to end ... You cannot take advantage of all the benefits of America if you refuse to accept your responsibilities."

Sanders described the Affordable Care Act, also known as Obamacare, as a "modest" step towards forcing the U.S. to "join the rest of the industrialized world and guarantee health care to all as a right." (Not surprisingly, the Constitution of the Soviet Union also treated health care as a basic right.)

"And we must do it through a Medicare-for-all, single payer health plan," the senator said.

Obamacare, as former left-wing radical David Horowitz has said, lays the groundwork for a single-payer system which is communism.

What is Obamacare? And single payer? Why do we call it single payer? It's communism. If the government controls your access to health care which is what this is about, as to what you can have and to what you can't have, how is that different from -- that is communism. 

Throughout the congressional debate, Obamacare backers worked strenuously to convince their fellow left-wingers that Obamacare was a stepping stone to single-payer health care.

On the campaign trail in March 2007, then-Sen. Obama made it clear he wanted the government to impose a communist-style, one-size-fits-all, health care system on Americans. "My commitment is to make sure that we have universal healthcare for all Americans by the end of my first term as president." He added:

I would hope that we could set up a system that allows those who can go through their employer to access a federal system or a state pool of some sort. But I don't think we're going to be able to eliminate employer coverage immediately. There's going to be potentially some transition process.

And that's exactly what Obama and congressional Democrats did in 2010 when they brought in Obamacare. Obama accepted the wealth-redistributing socialist half-measure that is the Affordable Care Act because he knows that it is destined to collapse, at which point he is gambling the American people will demand a single-payer system, the kind of thing desired by the people who raised him, including Communist Party USA operative Frank Marshall Davis.

Bernie has been around communists a long time.

He used to work at the communist-led United Packinghouse Workers Union.

In the 1970s he belonged to the anti-war Liberty Union Party (LUP). Under the LUP banner, he ran unsuccessfully for the U.S. Senate and governor of Vermont. His platform called for all U.S. banks to be nationalized, public ownership of all utilities, and the establishment of a worker-controlled federal government.

Sanders quit the LUP in 1979 and was elected mayor of Burlington, Vermont. During his decade in office he displayed a Soviet flag in his mayoral office and claimed he did so to honor Yaroslavl, Burlington's sister city in the U.S.S.R. In addition, he made Puerto Cabezas in Communist Nicaragua another sister city of Burlington.

In 1989 Sanders addressed the national conference of the U.S. Peace Council, a Communist Party USA front group. The event focused on how to end the Cold War and fund human needs. Fellow speakers included radicals such as Leslie Cagan and U.S. Rep. John Conyers (D-Mich.)

Interacting with the CPUSA was a dangerous thing. During the Cold War, CPUSA members swore an oath "to the Soviet Union, to a 'Soviet America,' and to the 'triumph of Soviet power in the United States," according to Professor Paul Kengor.

In the 1990s, Sanders repeatedly introduced legislation in the U.S. House of Representatives to cut the nation's intelligence budget. He reasoned that the Soviet Union no longer exists, and that concerns such as massive unemployment, low wages, homelessness, hungry children, and the collapse of our educational system represented maybe a stronger danger [than foreign terrorists] for our national security.

Sanders hopped on the global warming/climate change bandwagon years ago, claiming that it both threatens the fate of the entire planet and is caused primarily by human industrial activity. He wants carbon emissions strictly limited, which would inflict tremendous damage on the U.S. economy without having much of an impact on global temperatures. In 2010 Sanders smeared climate-change skeptics by comparing them to people who had ignored the Nazi threat before World War II. He accused big business of being willing to destroy the planet for short-term profits, and in 2013 pontificated that global warming is a far more serious problem than al-Qaeda.

Not surprisingly, Sanders is a strong supporter of the Apollo Alliance, a coalition of environmentalists and big labor that wants the government to take over America's energy industry. The group is a hotbed of subversives and other radicals. Former green jobs czar Van Jones who described himself as a "communist" and "rowdy black nationalist" was a member of its board.

Weatherman co-founder and former Weather Underground leader Jeff Jones (apparently no relation to Van), who was a fugitive for 11 years, is director of the Apollo Alliance's New York state affiliate. Jones is proud of his small-c communist, terrorist past. In 2004 he boasted, To this day, we still, lots of us, including me, still think it was the right thing to try to do.

For an American politician during the Cold War, Sanders was unusually friendly to the Soviet Union.

As Accuracy in Media has reported, in the 1980s he "collaborated with Soviet and East German 'peace committees'" whose objective was "to stop President Reagans deployment of nuclear missiles in Europe. Indeed, he openly joined the Soviets 'nuclear freeze' campaign to undercut Reagans military build-up.

Bernie also reached out to Soviet allies. He travelled to Communist Cuba in the 1980s where he enjoyed a friendly meeting with Havana's mayor.

In 1985 he visited Nicaragua to celebrate the sixth anniversary of the ascent to power of Daniel Ortega and his Marxist-Leninist Sandinista government. Sanders wrote an open letter to the people of Nicaragua attacking the Reagan administration, which he claimed was a puppet of corporate interests, for its anti-Communist activities. In the long run, I am certain that you will win, and that your heroic revolution against the Somoza dictatorship will be maintained and strengthened, he said.

When he was stateside again, Sanders sent a letter to the White House saying Ortega was interested in meeting with President Reagan to try to negotiate and end to that nation's civil war. Sanders invited Ortega to visit Burlington but the dictator declined.

In the event Vermont's favorite communist moves into the White House on January 20, 2017, it seems likely Ortega will at long last accept his comrade's invitation to the U.S.

At that time Bernie Sanders and Daniel Ortega will dance on America's grave.


----------



## Grower13

communist.......An individual who believes in the socioeconomic structure known as Communism, which focuses on the establishment of classless and stateless societies. Communists seek to alleviate problems that capitalist economies have and believe that people should have equal access to goods and services. Communists usually share similar ideologies as socialists and are interrelated based on this.

Communism, the political and economic doctrine that aims to replace private property and a profit-based economy with public ownership and communal control of at least the major means of production (e.g., mines, mills, and factories) and the natural resources of a society. Communism is thus a form of socialism&#8212;a higher and more advanced form, according to its advocates. Exactly how communism differs from socialism has long been a matter of debate, but the distinction rests largely on the communists&#8217; adherence to the revolutionary socialism of Karl Marx.


Simply put, communism is the idea that everyone in a given society receives equal shares of the benefits derived from labor. Communism is designed to allow the poor to rise up and attain financial and social status equal to that of the middle-class landowners. In order for everyone to achieve equality, wealth is redistributed so that the members of the upper class are brought down to the same financial and social level as the middle class.


----------



## Locked

Hillary Clintons Support Among Nonwhite Voters Has Collapsed  


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/seth-abramson/hillary-clintons-support-_b_9579544.html


----------



## Locked

Grower13 said:


> Bernie Sanders is a Communist and an Ignoramus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not actually democratic or socialist, either.
> 
> Presidential candidate Bernie Sanders has been getting away for years with describing himself as a socialist, when in reality he is an outright America-hating communist.
> 
> This belief in communism is reflected in the Sanders platform. Even a brief glance reveals his plan to be hopelessly utopian and insane. It will extinguish freedom and shutter businesses and cause widespread suffering especially among the poor people he claims to want to help. It is a program for exporting the best and the brightest to places that appreciate them.
> 
> But identifying Sanders as a communist can be a risky proposition in modern-day America. The Left so dominates American culture that the word communist itself has become jarring, not because communism is bad but instead because leftists believe communism is good.
> 
> Left-wingers are students of George Orwell. They understand that language can be used for good or ill; to advance truth or mask it. To undercut the power that that emotionally charged word communism and its variants once had in this country when used by patriots to attack the nation's foreign and domestic enemies, the Left over time reversed its polarity. Over and over and over again in the culture, leftists drove home the false notion that communists were boogeymen invented by those who wished to control the population through fear. Another way of putting it is to say that the Left marginalized its own word in order to protect the profoundly antisocial idea it represents.
> 
> When many Americans hear the word communist today, their initial inclination is to believe that there may be something wrong with the speaker, as opposed to the person being described. As Ann Coulter wrote in her book, Treason, "In a stunning demonstration of the power of propaganda, accusing someone of having been a Communist makes you the nut.
> 
> Sanders, like so many of his comrades on the Left, is committing a kind of fraud. It is time for this con man from Vermont, whose ignorance seems boundless at times, to be called out on it.
> 
> But first, some background on Bernie, as he prefers to be called, is in order.
> 
> Sanders is on record endorsing plenty of dumb ideas. He wrote in the 1970s that the country was close to experiencing a nuclear apocalypse or "death by poison gas." He claimed cervical cancer was caused by women not experiencing enough orgasms.
> 
> Like the anti-capitalist, anti-American magazine Adbusters, which gave birth to the ultra-violent small-c communist Occupy Wall Street movement, Sanders is opposed to economic growth if it increases economic inequality, at present the number one bugaboo of the Left. When he launched his campaign in May, this economic illiterate blamed the abundance of consumer goods for child hunger. You dont necessarily need a choice of 23 underarm spray deodorants when children are hungry in this country, Sanders said.
> 
> He said he wants a revolution to reverse what he calls a massive transfer of wealth over the last generation from the middle class to the rich. He wants the U.S. to restore the confiscatory 90 percent personal income tax rate for top earners from the 1950s.
> 
> "What I think is obscene, and what frightens me is, again, when you have the top one-tenth of one percent owning almost as much wealth as the bottom 90 [percent]. Does anybody think that is the kind of economy this country should have?
> 
> To people like Bernie, the economy is a plaything, a living entity that can be made subservient to government. Operating on the same assumption, communist countries created bureaucratically-administered "command economies" and millions of their subjects starved. The Soviet Union, which was supposed to live forever, disintegrated after just 74 years and all but a few communist countries followed it into the dustbin of history. Nazi Germany's command economy didn't save it either; the "Thousand Year Reich" perished after just 12 years.
> 
> Bernie's first lie is that he is democratic. He specifically describes himself as a "democratic socialist," as if the word democratic somehow makes his belief in socialism more noble. Left-wingers like Sanders play word games, misusing the word democratic deliberately and constantly. If they win, it is a triumph of democracy. If they lose, democracy has been betrayed, greedy capitalists rigged the election, the system is broken, and so on.
> 
> And the "democratic" Left won't take no for an answer. Its activists try to implement their proposals by any means available, regardless of the will of the people as expressed at the ballot box. When leftists lost in California's Proposition 8 election, the referendum affirming traditional, opposite-sex marriage, they challenged the results in court and publicly hounded those who had donated money in support of keeping marriage an exclusively heterosexual, binary institution. Eventually they prevailed.
> 
> Dramatic losses by congressional and state-level Democrats haven't weakened President Obama's resolve to preserve his command-and-control government health care scheme; in fact, the historic losses only emboldened him to unconstitutionally change the health care law repeatedly by executive fiat. Eventually he prevailed (or so it appears for now).
> 
> Even though the name of the Washington, D.C. football team, the Redskins, is not offensive to the overwhelming majority of native Indians and is not unpopular with Americans generally, the "democratic" Left is pressing on. These fanatical activists don't seem to understand that the names of sports teams are intended to present a positive image. When those teams are named after a specific social group, it is intended to honor that group. That's why professional sports leagues have been populated by teams such as the Vikings, Celtics, and Nordiques, and not by teams with names such as the Rapists, Idiots, and Boors. Yet leftists continually call for boycotts and now the Obama administration is telling the Redskins it won't allow them to move from the Washington, D.C. suburbs to Washington proper unless the name is changed.
> 
> Sanders has words other than democratic in his tool box.
> 
> He takes the standard left-wing euphemism for government spending, "investment," and goes a step further. The senator characterizes what he considers to be inadequate levels of government "investment" in a particular policy area as "deficits." Is this redefinition of deficits imbecilic or diabolically clever? The jury is still out.
> 
> As ranking member of the Senate Budget Committee, Bernie released a report in January titled "We Must Rebuild the Disappearing Middle Class." In order to cut the so-called deficits he cares about, it will be necessary for the government to spend trillions of dollars more, for starters. In the report he states:
> 
> While we must continue to focus on the federal deficit, we must also be aware that there are other deficits in our society that have been causing horrendous pain for the vast majority of the American people. These are deficits in jobs, deficits in infrastructure, deficits in income, deficits in equality, deficits in retirement security, deficits in education, and deficits in trade. [...] At a time when this country has an obscene level of income and wealth inequality, we need a budget that ends the outrageous loopholes that exist and asks the wealthiest people and largest corporations to start paying their fair share of taxes. At a time when real unemployment remains much too high, we need a budget that creates millions of decent paying jobs. At a time when our infrastructure is collapsing, we need a budget that rebuilds our crumbling roads, bridges, dams, levees, water systems, waste water plants, airports, and rail systems.
> 
> In other words, American consumers are spending their money on the wrong things, businesses aren't meeting the real needs of the people, and the government, which is controlled by the big bad corporations, isn't doing what Sanders thinks should be done.
> 
> Government, Bernie maintains, must drastically increase its expenditures on, well, everything. Because government spending shrinks economic activity overall, Sanders's ideas, if implemented, would not help this allegedly disappearing middle class: they would disappear the middle class.
> 
> As the great economist Milton Friedman explained, the government obtains the money it wants to spend in just three ways: taxing, borrowing, or creating new money. Taxing and borrowing subtract from the economy by canceling out the stimulative effects of the spending. Creating new money might boost economic activity to an extent but it feeds inflation, and if done on a large scale, leads to disastrous hyper-inflation, with its attendant images of wheelbarrows full of nearly-worthless cash. Ever-expanding government, no matter how it generates the money it claims to need, ultimately leads to ruin.
> 
> Bernie's preferred method of generating revenue for the government is taxation. Boosting taxes beyond perhaps an optimal level, hurts the economy. Although pessimists say it may already be too late for the country, adding trillions of dollars to the nation's umpteen-trillion-dollar debt will certainly doom future generations of Americans. The U.S. will be unable to repay the national debt no matter how high it raises taxes and when creditors lose their patience will be forced to inflate its way out or simply default. It is difficult to envision the United States surviving as a nation when its government eventually collides with economic reality.
> 
> But facts such as the horrendous track record of communist countries are not obstacles to the Left, so Bernie's affection for a pie-in-the-sky theory popularized by Karl Marx remains undiminished.
> 
> To demonstrate that Sanders is a communist and not merely socialist, it is necessary to reflect on what these words mean. Many have said that a communist is a socialist in a hurry. That is one way of looking at it but it doesn't answer the question of what communism actually is.
> 
> Communism is a political movement whose adherents believe that markets are fundamentally unjust and that revolutionary violence should be used to overthrow the existing order and attain a classless society.
> 
> Karl Marx thought of socialism as a necessary way station on the road to the supposed  utopia of communism. The question of socialism versus communism is a never-ending debate in academic circles, and it is one that is too involved to get into here. Suffice it to say that socialists and communists all want government or the collective to be master. They all subscribe to bad, un-American ideas, are all in the same ideological camp, and all tend to believe that the ends justify the means. In ideological terms, there is no bright  line or safe harbor that neatly separates socialism from communism. They overlap and blend into each other.
> 
> Communism, according to Marx, was a kind of heaven on earth and he was its foremost proselytizer. He argued that human beings could be changed and made to reject their natural, selfish, family-oriented impulses. When this happened, everything would supposedly change for the better. People would voluntarily work hard for a society filled with abundance so there would be no need for governments, taxes, armies, police, courts, and jails. In such a society the principle of "from each according to his ability, to each according to his need" would prevail.
> 
> But before this (impossible) idealized condition can be achieved, there has to be socialism. The working class, according to Marx's theory, disgusted by the supposed evils of capitalism and the misery they feel it inflicts on them, transforms the capitalist nation in which workers are mercilessly exploited, into a socialist state. Under socialism, in theory the "means of production" -- factories, raw materials, machines, the labor force and the system by which it is organized -- are controlled by the people through a powerful government. The "relations of production," that is, the relationship between those who invest in and control industries and those who work in those industries is forever changed. The government steps in on behalf of the people and imposes what some call "economic democracy," theoretically giving workers control over their workplaces.
> 
> Obviously, someone who works for socialism is a socialist; someone who works for communism is a communist. (Someone who joins a political party that advocates communism is a Communist with a capital-C. Someone like Bill Ayers who believes in communism but hasn't joined a party is a small-c communist.)
> Throughout his life, Bernie Sanders has been working for socialism, the transitional stage of society before communism. He calls himself a socialist, specifically a "democratic socialist."
> 
> While Sanders has made a mountain of campaign promises that are socialistic in nature, the words he uses betray that his end-goal is actually communism.
> 
> In the speech that kicked off his presidential campaign in May, Sanders embraced the communist idea that markets are not just bad for people but are fundamentally unjust.
> 
> In an address heavy on class warfare, envy, and hatred, he declared that financial inequality "is immoral, it is bad economics, it is unsustainable." This is tantamount to saying that the only just society is one in which everyone has the same amount of money or that anyone who has the ability to make a lot of money is an enemy of the people.
> 
> He promised to send "a message to the billionaire class."
> 
> "[Y]ou can't have huge tax breaks [for the rich] while children in this country go hungry," he said, or "while there are massive unmet needs on every corner ... Your greed has got to end ... You cannot take advantage of all the benefits of America if you refuse to accept your responsibilities."
> 
> Sanders described the Affordable Care Act, also known as Obamacare, as a "modest" step towards forcing the U.S. to "join the rest of the industrialized world and guarantee health care to all as a right." (Not surprisingly, the Constitution of the Soviet Union also treated health care as a basic right.)
> 
> "And we must do it through a Medicare-for-all, single payer health plan," the senator said.
> 
> Obamacare, as former left-wing radical David Horowitz has said, lays the groundwork for a single-payer system which is communism.
> 
> What is Obamacare? And single payer? Why do we call it single payer? It's communism. If the government controls your access to health care which is what this is about, as to what you can have and to what you can't have, how is that different from -- that is communism.
> 
> Throughout the congressional debate, Obamacare backers worked strenuously to convince their fellow left-wingers that Obamacare was a stepping stone to single-payer health care.
> 
> On the campaign trail in March 2007, then-Sen. Obama made it clear he wanted the government to impose a communist-style, one-size-fits-all, health care system on Americans. "My commitment is to make sure that we have universal healthcare for all Americans by the end of my first term as president." He added:
> 
> I would hope that we could set up a system that allows those who can go through their employer to access a federal system or a state pool of some sort. But I don't think we're going to be able to eliminate employer coverage immediately. There's going to be potentially some transition process.
> 
> And that's exactly what Obama and congressional Democrats did in 2010 when they brought in Obamacare. Obama accepted the wealth-redistributing socialist half-measure that is the Affordable Care Act because he knows that it is destined to collapse, at which point he is gambling the American people will demand a single-payer system, the kind of thing desired by the people who raised him, including Communist Party USA operative Frank Marshall Davis.
> 
> Bernie has been around communists a long time.
> 
> He used to work at the communist-led United Packinghouse Workers Union.
> 
> In the 1970s he belonged to the anti-war Liberty Union Party (LUP). Under the LUP banner, he ran unsuccessfully for the U.S. Senate and governor of Vermont. His platform called for all U.S. banks to be nationalized, public ownership of all utilities, and the establishment of a worker-controlled federal government.
> 
> Sanders quit the LUP in 1979 and was elected mayor of Burlington, Vermont. During his decade in office he displayed a Soviet flag in his mayoral office and claimed he did so to honor Yaroslavl, Burlington's sister city in the U.S.S.R. In addition, he made Puerto Cabezas in Communist Nicaragua another sister city of Burlington.
> 
> In 1989 Sanders addressed the national conference of the U.S. Peace Council, a Communist Party USA front group. The event focused on how to end the Cold War and fund human needs. Fellow speakers included radicals such as Leslie Cagan and U.S. Rep. John Conyers (D-Mich.)
> 
> Interacting with the CPUSA was a dangerous thing. During the Cold War, CPUSA members swore an oath "to the Soviet Union, to a 'Soviet America,' and to the 'triumph of Soviet power in the United States," according to Professor Paul Kengor.
> 
> In the 1990s, Sanders repeatedly introduced legislation in the U.S. House of Representatives to cut the nation's intelligence budget. He reasoned that the Soviet Union no longer exists, and that concerns such as massive unemployment, low wages, homelessness, hungry children, and the collapse of our educational system represented maybe a stronger danger [than foreign terrorists] for our national security.
> 
> Sanders hopped on the global warming/climate change bandwagon years ago, claiming that it both threatens the fate of the entire planet and is caused primarily by human industrial activity. He wants carbon emissions strictly limited, which would inflict tremendous damage on the U.S. economy without having much of an impact on global temperatures. In 2010 Sanders smeared climate-change skeptics by comparing them to people who had ignored the Nazi threat before World War II. He accused big business of being willing to destroy the planet for short-term profits, and in 2013 pontificated that global warming is a far more serious problem than al-Qaeda.
> 
> Not surprisingly, Sanders is a strong supporter of the Apollo Alliance, a coalition of environmentalists and big labor that wants the government to take over America's energy industry. The group is a hotbed of subversives and other radicals. Former green jobs czar Van Jones who described himself as a "communist" and "rowdy black nationalist" was a member of its board.
> 
> Weatherman co-founder and former Weather Underground leader Jeff Jones (apparently no relation to Van), who was a fugitive for 11 years, is director of the Apollo Alliance's New York state affiliate. Jones is proud of his small-c communist, terrorist past. In 2004 he boasted, To this day, we still, lots of us, including me, still think it was the right thing to try to do.
> 
> For an American politician during the Cold War, Sanders was unusually friendly to the Soviet Union.
> 
> As Accuracy in Media has reported, in the 1980s he "collaborated with Soviet and East German 'peace committees'" whose objective was "to stop President Reagans deployment of nuclear missiles in Europe. Indeed, he openly joined the Soviets 'nuclear freeze' campaign to undercut Reagans military build-up.
> 
> Bernie also reached out to Soviet allies. He travelled to Communist Cuba in the 1980s where he enjoyed a friendly meeting with Havana's mayor.
> 
> In 1985 he visited Nicaragua to celebrate the sixth anniversary of the ascent to power of Daniel Ortega and his Marxist-Leninist Sandinista government. Sanders wrote an open letter to the people of Nicaragua attacking the Reagan administration, which he claimed was a puppet of corporate interests, for its anti-Communist activities. In the long run, I am certain that you will win, and that your heroic revolution against the Somoza dictatorship will be maintained and strengthened, he said.
> 
> When he was stateside again, Sanders sent a letter to the White House saying Ortega was interested in meeting with President Reagan to try to negotiate and end to that nation's civil war. Sanders invited Ortega to visit Burlington but the dictator declined.
> 
> In the event Vermont's favorite communist moves into the White House on January 20, 2017, it seems likely Ortega will at long last accept his comrade's invitation to the U.S.
> 
> At that time Bernie Sanders and Daniel Ortega will dance on America's grave.



That is a nice piece of Fiction. What rag did you copy and paste that load of crap from? 
I love when people don't let Actual Facts get in the way of their narrative.  This is even more far fetched than the Moscow Honeymoon.


----------



## robertr

Woohoo, yeah it is all true and has been documented. All facts recorded in history , you can't change history.


----------



## Grower13

Hamster Lewis said:


> That is a nice piece of Fiction. What rag did you copy and paste that load of crap from?
> I love when people don't let Actual Facts get in the way of their narrative. This is even more far fetched than the Moscow Honeymoon.


 


It's not from Young Turks lol(internet jackasses)....... How is it not factual?........ Pretty much nails Bernie down....... Bernie is proof votes can be bought with the lure of using somebody else's money........ even when it has communistic under tones by actual definition........ I got no use for the kind of govt Bernie speaks about............. I say the lazy should starve.


----------



## Locked

View attachment IMG_20160331_230910.jpg


----------



## Locked

Grower13 said:


> It's not from Young Turks lol(internet jackasses)....... How is it not factual?........ Pretty much nails Bernie down....... Bernie is proof votes can be bought with the lure of using somebody else's money........ even when it has communistic under tones by actual definition........ I got no use for the kind of govt Bernie speaks about............. I say the lazy should starve.



The fact that it is not based on actual facts makes it not factual.  Just like that other crap you posted about the Moscow Honeymoon and when I debunked it you had nothing to say. 
I don't have time right now to do the fact checking for you,  but I am sure when I do it still won't change your mind. You are immune to letting actual facts change your mind.  You post the definitions of Communism and Socialism and yet fail to get that what you just posted shows Bernie Sanders is not a communist or Socialist. It just doesn't register for you. That is fine. I am just glad not everyone is this way.  That is why Bernie is surging.  Once people understand what actual Democratic Socialism is and the fact that we already enjoy the benefits and have been for decades the Fear Mongering loses it's effect.


----------



## robertr

Even Bernie as a socialist would be just as dangerous.


----------



## Grower13

Hamster Lewis said:


> The fact that it is not based on actual facts makes it not factual. Just like that other crap you posted about the Moscow Honeymoon and when I debunked it you had nothing to say.
> I don't have time right now to do the fact checking for you, but I am sure when I do it still won't change your mind. You are immune to letting actual facts change your mind. You post the definitions of Communism and Socialism and yet fail to get that what you just posted shows Bernie Sanders is not a communist or Socialist. It just doesn't register for you. That is fine. I am just glad not everyone is this way. That is why Bernie is surging. Once people understand what actual Democratic Socialism is and the fact that we already enjoy the benefits and have been for decades the Fear Mongering loses it's effect.


 


Debunked? what?...... his past speaks loudly........ he is the one who uses socialist beside his name....... I'll fight it til they pry the gun from my cold dead hand..... history warns about the failures of socialism........ it is the worship of envy.

View attachment sanders-democratic-socialism1.jpg


View attachment win.jpg


----------



## Grower13

View attachment 0115.jpg


----------



## Grower13

View attachment 3-1.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Personally i am sick to death of all this crap and these idiots ,,,and dont care which one of the morons win anymore.


----------



## SmokinMom

WeedHopper said:


> Personally i am sick to death of all this crap and these idiots ,,,and dont care which one of the morons win anymore.



Completely agree


----------



## Locked

Well they must be facts if the meme has the word facts in it... smh. 

Tighten up that Tin Foil Hat.  For the record, 7,8, and 9 are completely Untrue.


----------



## robertr

Bernie will tell you how much pot you can grow, how much you are allowed to smoke, how much you can charge for it on and on. He will touch every part of your life lol but hey some people like to live that way.


----------



## my my

got this email from my Mother today (she is 76) now.. she and the step dad voted for Obama Twice....   even tho they asked my .02, and neither time was a Obama fan.. I have mentioned political name is who i am voting for. (most likely) it sure won't be Hillary....

Mom, brought up her concern about political name.. and that is how he doesn't sugar coat things. So, she is afraid of how he would handle foreign relations..  and Maybe WW 3...???
Who knows, But i like that he most likely can't be bought, and i think this country needs to get back to our old ways, when indeed the USA was #1 in the world....
anyway, here is a couple of a email she sent to me today. Thought i would share with you great folks, no matter who you like to be our next president...

Interesting fact 
>
>
> In 1991, at the end of Desert Storm, a 19-year-old U.S. Army Cavalry Scout Private, who had just spent 8 months at war, sat out on a street at Khobar Towers in Saudi Arabia. He sat there on his duffle bag for 4 days, with his Battalion around him, waiting for the buses to come and take him to the King Fahad Airport, so he could go home.
>  
> Unfortunately, the politicians never planned for how to bring so many soldiers home after the war ended, so there was a shortage of planes. Politicians are great at talking, but terrible at doing.
>  
> Finally, the buses came and took the young man to the airport. The planes waiting were from Tower Air. The owner of Tower Air had volunteered his planes and staff to take the soldiers home for the cost of fuel only. Happily, the young veteran got home just in time for Easter weekend in 1991, and spent that time emotionally healing with friends and family surrounding him.
>  
> That Private was me. The Airline owner was Donald J. political name. That's why I'll vote political name. Loyalty for loyalty, respect for respect. Any questions?
>   
> Written by Ron Knouse
>


----------



## WeedHopper

Ive heard stories ftom Outlaw Bikers friends  of mine about political name helping Vets. Awesome story. He will never get credit for it though.


----------



## Grower13

View attachment 11046650_713055358799865_4952705338973532111_n.jpg


----------



## Locked

http://www.forbes.com/sites/johntha...anders-as-democratic-capitalist/#3ca3c05d1951


----------



## Rosebud

Great article Hamster. Thank you.


----------



## Locked

Rosebud said:


> Great article Hamster. Thank you.



You are welcome Rose. When you have the time check this out.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSRUmRYrRLY[/ame]


----------



## Rosebud

All the pro lifers need to see this.  Go Bernie. What a great  hopeful message for our country. This is a tear jerker, if you are me. glad I watched it, thanks Hammy.


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> All the pro lifers need to see this. Go Bernie. What a great hopeful message for our country. This is a tear jerker, if you are me. glad I watched it, thanks Hammy.


 

There's a bunch of finger pointing when it comes to prolife vs prochoice............. truly glad I never had to decide....... I'm not a fence sitter when it comes to abortion....... I'd say I believe what most of the population believes......... A woman usually finds she is pregnant within the first month or two......... and she should decide during the first trimester if she is going to end the pregnancy........ after the first 3 months I'd be against almost any abortion except life and death circumstances of the mother.......... however I do reserve the right to change my beliefs based on new medical discoveries .


----------



## Rosebud

Glad I didn't have to do that either G13, but sure glad some of my friends could do it some safe and some not so safe.


----------



## Kraven

Grower13 said:


> I'm not a fence sitter when it comes to abortion....... I'd say I believe what most of the population believes......... A woman usually finds she is pregnant within the first month or two......... and she should decide during the first trimester if she is going to end the pregnancy........ after the first 3 months I'd be against almost any abortion except life and death circumstances of the mother.



See G13 I knew if I hung around long enough I would find some common ground we share. I love the fact that we all have very diverse political ideologies and sometimes it is hard to discuss them without passion and fervor. I sometimes do not agree with what is been said in this thread, I fought for my life to make sure we could have these open discussions. America is not as great as it once was, yet we are not too far gone to try and find common ground for all Americans, so that each has a voice in their government. It makes my sacrifices worthwhile to see this open discussion as "we the people" are trying to all do what we think is best for our country. I begrudge no one, nor do I ever get angry if someone doesn't hold the same beliefs I do.....funny thing about beliefs...they simply are not fact, they are what we filter through and hold against our own experiences. Sadly people get beliefs - which are personal - confused with facts - that are quantifiable and can be measured time and again with the same end result. I implore you, please take it from a vet who held is childhood friend since 4th grade, while he slowly bled out in southern Iraq, don't let this issue divide us, let us weigh in and have a lively discussion, but please don't be offended or take personal what somebody else believes, Robby Keiser's memory would be tarnished, because he, like me believes that the rights and privileges we fought for should never be diminished by anyone....my constitution tells me you have the right to stand on the corner and scream at the top of your lungs your beliefs, and with that in mind please don't circumvent my right to do the same.


----------



## yarddog

Well said Kraven.


----------



## Rosebud

Here Here Kraven..great post. thank you.


----------



## Grower13

Kraven said:


> See G13 I knew if I hung around long enough I would find some common ground we share. I love the fact that we all have very diverse political ideologies and sometimes it is hard to discuss them without passion and fervor. I sometimes do not agree with what is been said in this thread, I fought for my life to make sure we could have these open discussions. America is not as great as it once was, yet we are not too far gone to try and find common ground for all Americans, so that each has a voice in their government. It makes my sacrifices worthwhile to see this open discussion as "we the people" are trying to all do what we think is best for our country. I begrudge no one, nor do I ever get angry if someone doesn't hold the same beliefs I do.....funny thing about beliefs...they simply are not fact, they are what we filter through and hold against our own experiences. Sadly people get beliefs - which are personal - confused with facts - that are quantifiable and can be measured time and again with the same end result. I implore you, please take it from a vet who held is childhood friend since 4th grade, while he slowly bled out in southern Iraq, don't let this issue divide us, let us weigh in and have a lively discussion, but please don't be offended or take personal what somebody else believes, Robby Keiser's memory would be tarnished, because he, like me believes that the rights and privileges we fought for should never be diminished by anyone....my constitution tells me you have the right to stand on the corner and scream at the top of your lungs your beliefs, and with that in mind please don't circumvent my right to do the same.


 
An honest debate about politics and core beliefs has to include all points of view without including the personal  name  calling and insults........ my postings here are not always about what I believe but to bring  different points of views to the discussions........ if we all thought the same this would be a boring thread....... I'm proud the way this thread has gone........ yes I'm sure we've all been pissed about something we saw here...... but...... if you kept up with most of this thread...... you have a better understanding about how all sides feel........ and you definitely  know more about what is going on than the average joe in America.

BTW....... I think it speaks loudly of Hillary that none of us really want her as a president.


----------



## Rosebud

Yes, G13, and I even like hillary, but i don't want 4 more years of bashing the presidency. I don't want to go thru that again. People don't trust her, if that is a result of the media or of actual facts, i am not sure.

I think the media has been seen truthfully this cycle.  They ran every political name speech for the money it brought.  They need to look at their part in this race.  It needs to change.  Kasich never got any media.  He is the only one with a brain as far as I can see on that side, but we never got to hear from him. his polite opinions were not what this country demanded...  This has been an interesting thread. thank you.


----------



## Locked

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzahvR0xbQ4[/ame]


----------



## WeedHopper

Good to see my friends love each other no matter what. We all have opinions,,,,but most importantly, ,we care about each other enough,,to respect our friends opinions for what they are,,,Opinions. We are all in this together no matter who wins the Election, ,,we must pull together as Americans and stop bashing our Leader. Most all these other Countries and the freaking Islamic Extremist thrive on our division,,,and they love seeing us fight each other.
I will support whom ever becomes my President ,,,no matter if they were my choice or not.


----------



## Rosebud

I watched the whole thing Hamster. Thanks for posting.


----------



## burnin1

What will SNL do when this election is over. ..?  

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4q1L_JtMiI[/ame]


----------



## Grower13

http://youtu.be/W9tcswoomvM


----------



## Rosebud

well, a little violent for me...but wow, some one did a lot of work on that.  Amazing that someone would do that... must be a big fan.

Megan Kelly? lol


----------



## robertr

That was quite enjoyable.


----------



## WeedHopper

Not that was funny. Awesome job of editing. Kool,,thanks for sharing Bro.


----------



## Kraven

I have switched to a more stoner approach


----------



## burnin1

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8dNLE76oW8[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=faXLfQABEiQ[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asrztlx8AYY[/ame]


----------



## Rosebud

That was fun burnin, thank you.. ya gotta love the comedy at this time... I love Bernie.


----------



## Locked

Please don't be fooled by Kasich.  He might seem like the only sane one on the GOP side but he still is awful.  Especially when it comes to Women's Rights and Social Security. 

View attachment FB_IMG_1459880703822.jpg


----------



## Grower13

Hamster Lewis said:


> Please don't be fooled by Kasich. He might seem like the only sane one on the GOP side but he still is awful. Especially when it comes to Women's Rights and Social Security.
> 
> View attachment 235022


 

agreed hammy........ but I can't see them putting anything meaningful into action against women........... to much negative implications involved try and actually  go after punishment in all but extreme cases......... think of your chart as food for the church minded folks who take solace in thinking they know all the answers.

BTW........ it was political name who said he'd continue funding Planed parenthood despite the drumming he took for it.


----------



## yarddog

I'm just saying........  If political name gets shot it won't suprise me at all.    I'm sure he has a very high probability of being taken out of the race.  In whatever form necessary.    And not by some rogue disgruntled American citizen.   My guess would be the "establishment".


----------



## Rosebud

Congratulations Hamster on WI.... very cool.


----------



## Locked

Rosebud said:


> Congratulations Hamster on WI.... very cool.



Thanks Rose.  When he squeaks out NY I think the Lame Stream Media will have no choice but to address what is actually going on right now. They keep telling us #BERNIE2016 does not have a chance and yet he keeps winning State after State since Clintons Souther Firewall ended.


----------



## Grower13

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeOkybuCXX0[/ame]


----------



## Grower13

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgBNl3Z-kO8[/ame]


----------



## Locked

Classic Kasich...don't be fooled by him. 

http://wonkette.com/564760/we-found-you-double-supersecret-video-john-kasich-being-asshat


----------



## Locked

This is Awesome>>>[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCnFFMQCBBs&nohtml5=False[/ame]


----------



## Rosebud

Very cool Hamster.


----------



## Locked

It's only going to get worse for $Hillary. 

The Panama Papers. 
http://www.thenation.com/article/the-panama-papers-are-only-the-beginning/


----------



## Grower13

View attachment a8Mw72Z_700b.jpg


----------



## Grower13

View attachment little-hillary-rodham.jpg


----------



## burnin1

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpGJlZinFxk[/ame]


----------



## Locked

The wheels are coming off the bus. 

Bernie is vindicated.  $Hillary took donations from Big Oil for the Clinton Foundation in exchange for favors. 

http://www.newsmax.com/t/newsmax/article/722592


----------



## Grower13

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wl-BV8vrLDU[/ame]


----------



## Locked

$Hillary and the Establishment are getting desperate. 
http://trofire.com/2016/04/07/ny-daily-news-hit-piece-bernie-exposed-thom-hartmann-program/


----------



## WeedHopper

political name :smoke1:



By the way,,on a more serious side, ,,,,you know who is not going to win this election? ,,,US,,,thats who!!!


----------



## burnin1

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1YeHOUyjVc[/ame]


----------



## Locked

View attachment IMG_20160409_165238.jpg


----------



## Locked

View attachment IMG_20160409_164855.jpg


----------



## Locked

View attachment IMG_20160409_142050.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Congrats on Wyoming Hammy!


----------



## Locked

Rosebud said:


> Congrats on Wyoming Hammy!



Thanks, Rose...the big hurdle is My Neighboring State. New York. Bernie has Clinton's lead down to 10 in some polls and I have seen 6 in another. I think he can squeak out an Upset.  He clearly has the momentum and $Hillary still has an FBI Investigation going on that is very close to finishing. Between that and her ties to the Panama Papers she should be toast by Convention time.


----------



## Rosebud

NY is going to be very interesting. I wonder what will happen in the GOP.Fascinating times.

Don't you know Hillary, is going wt heck happened, first obama and now sanders?


----------



## SmokinMom

I'm scratching my head wondering why people want to vote for Billary.

I thought the same about political name for awhile but not anymore.  It would be scary for Cruz to win because he'd force his religious beliefs on America.  Oh hell no!!!!!!!!!!

Anyone think political name will run for the 3rd party spot if he doesn't get nominated?


----------



## Rosebud

I don't know how anyone can support political name that knows a woman, or a minority. At least i don't worry he will win anymore.  Cruz can't win progressive states can he? What a Shakespeare wanna be... i can't even watch him.  Convention should be a raucous good time lol

Hillary may be a crook, but she is the most ready to walk in and know what to do. I am still a Bernie fan, but that is why she gets votes. Her foreign policy knowledge is above everyone else. 

Good question SM, political name likes this spotlight..


----------



## yarddog

I liked this one


----------



## Rosebud

That's a good one YD.


----------



## WeedHopper

political name :smoke1:


----------



## Locked

View attachment IMG_20160410_171922.jpg


----------



## Grower13

Rigged race means Hillary takes more delegates in Bernie&#8217;s Wyoming win

Bernie Sanders won again Saturday &#8212; and still lost.

The Vermont senator took *Wyoming by an impressive 12 percentage-point margin in statewide caucuses, beating Clinton 56-44 percent.

But under the Democratic party&#8217;s oddball delegate system, Sanders&#8217; winning streak &#8212; he has won seven out of the past eight contests &#8212; counts for little.

In fact, despite his win, he splits the Wyoming&#8217;s 14 pledged delegates 7 to 7 under the caucus calculus.

Clinton, meanwhile, also gets the state&#8217;s four superdelegates &#8212; who already pledged their allegiance to her in January. So despite &#8220;losing,&#8221; she triumphs 11-7 in the delegate tally.

Of the 500 superdelegates who have announced whom they&#8217;re supporting, 469 say they&#8217;re for Clinton.
http://nypost.com/2016/04/09/bernie-sanders-wins-democratic-caucuses-in-wyoming/


----------



## Rosebud

Yeah, i don't understand that wyoming at all.. No matter what side you are on nothing seems fair.


----------



## Locked

This is the reason this Election is so much different than any other. The Democratic Party has decided on their Candidate and the rigging of the system is on display for all to see.  The more people that see just how rigged it is the more popular Bernie Sanders becomes and the more people who get involved and show up and VOTE for him. It's why we will win NY.  This is going to go to a Contested Convention with neither Candidate getting enough actual delegates to clinch. The Lame Stream Media and Establishment will try and declare $Hillary the winner but if those super delegates line up behind her when Bernie has the momentum the people will not accept it and we will not vote for her. We will write in Bernie and we will get a President political name or Cruz.  Sometimes you need to Bern it all to the ground and start fresh.


----------



## Rosebud

Interesting Hammy, they have been talking about a contested convention for the GOP, but I haven't heard that discussed with the democrats, but it should be.. I think the Bernie thing just like the political name thing shocked the soup out of the old white boys or both sides. 

Whey were the super delegates made super delegates so early in the primarys?  Are the delegates the establishment?


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> but I haven't heard that discussed with the democrats, but it should be..?


 

Maybe your news peeps don't want you to know.......... the same way their teaching you to hate political name........  they only play for you what makes political name look bad........ even if means cutting the sentence off before you know what he really said.


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> Interesting Hammy, they have been talking about a contested convention for the GOP, but I haven't heard that discussed with the democrats, but it should be.. I think the Bernie thing just like the political name thing shocked the soup out of the old white boys or both sides.
> 
> Whey were the super delegates made super delegates so early in the primarys?  Are the delegates the establishment?



:yeahthat:


----------



## Rosebud

Grower13 said:


> Maybe your news peeps don't want you to know.......... the same way their teaching you to hate political name........  they only play for you what makes political name look bad........ even if means cutting the sentence off before you know what he really said.



I believe I have watched his whole speech, not snippets, G13... I even watched faux for the second time in my life yesterday.  I don't think you can spin what i have heard him say during those long rallies.  Sorry, don't agree with you on this one baby cakes.  Since you have me convinced I am being brain washed I am trying to vary my viewing and reading habits.  This has been good for me, thank you.

They didn't teach me to hate political name, me and 73 % of the women didn't need to be taught.  We heard him loud and clear.


----------



## Locked

Rose is right.  political name has so many disgusting view points that nobody needs to distort his views to brainwash anyone.  He is a bigot. He is a racist. He is a misogynist. He is a bully who promotes violence at his rallies.  He is a megalomaniac.  It's all about political name and how great he supposedly is.  Sorry I don't need anyone to tell me that. I can see and hear it with my own eyes and ears.


----------



## Locked

And yes Rose. The whole super delegates thing is a travesty on the whole Primary Election process.  I will not be voting for $Hillary if she gets/steals the nomination.  I will write in Bernie Sanders.  I don't owe my vote to anyone and won't be guilted into voting for the Establishment's choice.  Hopefully it won't come down to that but I am prepared to vote my conscious.


----------



## Rosebud

I admire your resolve Hamster. In my heart i really hope Bernie can do it.  I do question if he can do anything with the house the way it is and has been. Hitting the reset button on our political system seems like a very good idea.


----------



## SmokinMom

Could Bernie run for third party?  I think he'd do well.


----------



## burnin1

He wouldn't do that. 

 He said if he does not win the nomination he will support Hillary.


----------



## Locked

Rosebud said:


> I admire your resolve Hamster. In my heart i really hope Bernie can do it.  I do question if he can do anything with the house the way it is and has been. Hitting the reset button on our political system seems like a very good idea.



The thing you have to remember is we are not just electing a new President. If that were the case then Bernie Sanders would not have a chance in hell. Any other Election Cycle and this would not be happening. The fact is we are cleaning house and it's not just about electing Bernie. It's about electing Progressives who believe the things Bernie believes.  The #REVOLUTION is already happening.  Regardless of the outcome things have changed. The Democratic Party and the Republican Party will be forever changed.  At this point it's up to the Democratic Party what happens next.  They either face facts or they go down in flames. 
I am hopeful that it won't come to that and we vote out the do nothing obstruction trash in Congress as well electing a true Progressive as President.


----------



## Locked

burnin1 said:


> He wouldn't do that.
> 
> He said if he does not win the nomination he will support Hillary.



This is correct. Bernie is not here to play the spoiler.  That being said.  He can endorse $Hillary but there is no way in hell we will vote for her.  Bern it down and start over.  Both Parties are corrupt. #stillsanders #STILLBERNING #bernieorbust


----------



## Grower13

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnio3e-tGkw[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDzMexGSp-k[/ame]


----------



## Grower13

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_N1FBHXYJI[/ame]


----------



## Rosebud

I can't believe this stupid woman.  my blood pressure is going up...


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> I can't believe this stupid woman. my blood pressure is going up...


 
She was Bill's girlfriend for a few years.........


----------



## Grower13

Why "Democratic" Socialism Doesn't Work

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XgdtHewGR0[/ame]


----------



## AluminumMonster

Grower13 said:


> Why "Democratic" Socialism Doesn't Work
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XgdtHewGR0


He should have "dropped the mic". Well said.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Locked

Grower13 said:


> Why "Democratic" Socialism Doesn't Work
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XgdtHewGR0



Yeah FDR was horrible and did nothing for the Country or its people. 


http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/franklin-delano-roosevelt-and-the-new-deal.html


http://rooseveltinstitute.org/thoughts-bernie-sanders-democratic-socialism-and-primary/


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/bernie-sanders-socialism_us_564e281ee4b00b7997f9df76


----------



## Grower13

Hamster Lewis said:


> Yeah FDR was horrible and did nothing for the Country or its people.
> 
> 
> http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/franklin-delano-roosevelt-and-the-new-deal.html
> 
> 
> http://rooseveltinstitute.org/thoughts-bernie-sanders-democratic-socialism-and-primary/
> 
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/bernie-sanders-socialism_us_564e281ee4b00b7997f9df76


 

he bought so many votes they changed the law.........just saying


----------



## Grower13

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rO9KDj-clRU[/ame]


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> I can't believe this stupid woman.  my blood pressure is going up...



Use the oil Rose. Not worth being upset.


----------



## WeedHopper

Going to see a lot of ppl burning the Gop Establishement and paper work.


----------



## Grower13

View attachment 162431_LPMN-common-sense-on-issues-banner.png


----------



## Grower13

View attachment Are_you_sick_Libertarian.gif


----------



## Grower13

View attachment libertarian-party-logo.gif


----------



## Grower13

View attachment 0b94dec622abc2e3d55ae522ababdf74.jpg


----------



## AluminumMonster

Socialism will never work. I don't need the government to tell me how to spend my hard earned money. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosebud

I watched a little of the Libertarian debate on cspan? can't remember where, it was interesting. I liked a lot of what i heard.


----------



## Locked

Grower13 said:


> he bought so many votes they changed the law.........just saying



Sources??? Oh and the laws he enacted actually helped build The Middle Class.


----------



## Grower13

The Mythology of Roosevelt and the New Deal

Roosevelt Was a Resourceful Political Opportunist


https://fee.org/articles/the-mythology-of-roosevelt-and-the-new-deal/


----------



## Grower13

The enduring myth of FDR and the New Deal

Rather than end the Great Depression, his policies prolonged it


http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2014/sep/19/moore-the-enduring-myth-of-fdr-and-the-new-deal/


----------



## Grower13

How FDR Prolonged the Great Depression

www.cato.org/pubs/policy_report/v25n4/powell.pdf


----------



## Grower13

Get Over It: New Deal Didn't Do the Job

http://www.heritage.org/research/commentary/2009/01/get-over-it-new-deal-didnt-do-the-job


----------



## Grower13

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWAgt_YCNuw[/ame]


----------



## Grower13

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsw4B1PWZLQ[/ame]


----------



## Locked

View attachment IMG_20160412_202950.jpg


----------



## Grower13

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlouevwWKmE[/ame]


----------



## Grower13

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZ0SM3iIv7U[/ame]


----------



## Locked

http://www.sanders.senate.gov/newsr...lements-fine-print-goldman-may-save-1-billion


----------



## Grower13

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIOgvG0oBXM[/ame]


----------



## burnin1

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/larry...ibertaria_b_9513584.html?utm_hp_ref=marijuana


----------



## Grower13

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCg9E0Pxu80[/ame]


----------



## Grower13

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuL7G28JAwI[/ame]


----------



## Grower13

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTMaIX_JPE4[/ame]


----------



## SmokinMom

Got anything better than YouTube videos?


----------



## Grower13

smokinmom said:


> got anything better than youtube videos?


 

View attachment 12985356_1059623367409556_1815790092078671968_n.jpg


----------



## Grower13

View attachment 12919828_10154193171214388_3560395457813235090_n.jpg


----------



## Grower13

View attachment 12688089_1052539321480308_2388946524753121297_n.jpg


----------



## Grower13

View attachment 12654440_10153284086470896_7682490298303301247_n.jpg


----------



## grass hopper

ham, congrats on the burn wave. people are listening and like what he has to say. read he was behind in N.Y. but hoping.  g13, enough on the u-tubes and comics strips. not funny or worth watching. are u a republican or anti-gov.


----------



## Grower13

grass hopper said:


> ham, congrats on the burn wave. people are listening and like what he has to say. read he was behind in N.Y. but hoping. g13, enough on the u-tubes and comics strips. not funny or worth watching. are u a republican or anti-gov.


 

some are not supposed to be funny.... some are....... I'm defiantly not a Kool-Aid drinker......... Libertarian....... And there is no way Bernie will ever be President........ what he is preaching doesn't work........ btw nobody twisted your arm here.


----------



## Locked

Thanks grass hopper.  People indeed are getting on board with Bernie.  Not everyone is as cynical as some and believe we can actually make a difference.  The first step is actually understanding the meaning of words.  It's like beating a dead horse with some.  It's all good though. From the looks of things tonight  plenty of people in NY #FEELTHEBERN.  Just the fact that he has awakened so many people and got them involved in the Political Process is a major win and will pay dividends down the road.


----------



## Grower13

Hamster Lewis said:


> Thanks grass hopper. People indeed are getting on board with Bernie. Not everyone is as cynical as some and believe we can actually make a difference. The first step is actually understanding the meaning of words. It's like beating a dead horse with some. It's all good though. From the looks of things tonight plenty of people in NY #FEELTHEBERN. Just the fact that he has awakened so many people and got them involved in the Political Process is a major win and will pay dividends down the road.


 
If it was easy to turn free thinking peeps into Socialist they would have taken the guns and free speech a long time ago........ He will soon be just a memory in the political world........... He did prove some peeps will sell their freedoms for free stuff.


----------



## Grower13

Charges dropped against the former political name Campaign manager ........ the video was damaging to her first telling of the event.


----------



## AluminumMonster

grass hopper said:


> ham, congrats on the burn wave. people are listening and like what he has to say. read he was behind in N.Y. but hoping.  g13, enough on the u-tubes and comics strips. not funny or worth watching. are u a republican or anti-gov.


I love how free speech seems to only apply to liberals. G13 has as much of a right to post his views as any other individual does.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosebud

G13, i love the new look  for Hillary... LOL, that is great.


----------



## Grower13

AluminumMonster said:


> I love how free speech seems to only apply to liberals. G13 has as much of a right to post his views as any other individual does.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


 

They need to show us a Socialist country in the world that allows free speech............. wonder how much Bernie's tax will be on home grown........ 40%.... 60%..... 90%...... or does it matter how much money you got in the bank........ I guess the rich will have to give up more of their crop.........


----------



## AluminumMonster

Democratic Socialism is just a way to keep people in a state of mediocrity. Nobody is rich, nobody is poor , the lazy get the same as the hard working. Why work hard if you're only going to get the same pay as the lazy person.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## WeedHopper

political name.  :smoke1:


----------



## Grower13

Big debate tonight.......... Bernie has got to try and absolutely destroy Hillary to have any chance at all........ should be interesting to watch....... I predict no holds barred.


----------



## WeedHopper

I predict, ,,it aint gonna matter.  Lol


----------



## SmokinMom

How did y'all like the debate?  I'm curious to see if Sanders keeps his word and releases those tax returns today like he said he would.


----------



## tcbud

Politics on MP? Have I been gone so long? What is next? Football?


----------



## Grower13

SmokinMom said:


> How did y'all like the debate? I'm curious to see if Sanders keeps his word and releases those tax returns today like he said he would.


 

Boy they fought a lot.......... mostly about who was gonna hand out the most if they got elected ......... Bernie did roll over Hillary pretty good last night on some of her energy stuff ......... she ought to release those wall st transcripts......... which she ain't........ will Bernie release his returns....... if he don't...... there's something to hide and some body will rat him out like Harry Reid did Romney........ get ready y'all...... the Dem establishment is fixing to try an end the Bernie campaign........ just like the Rep establishment is doing political name.

Both represent a big loss of power to each....... personally I believe the damage has already been done to both sides.......... panic is certain to set in......... they are willing to bring the country to its knees to not release/giveup the power.......... beware my friends this may not be nice......... stock up on some supplies ......... these fools are libel to try anything.


----------



## Rosebud

stock up on supplies? really G13?


----------



## yarddog

Wise words grower.    Remember the masses and the remnants? Let those that have eyes see, and have ears hers.


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> stock up on supplies? really G13?


 

bottled water..... canned goods(beenie weenies, tuna, beans, soup, ect) enough to carry you for 2 or 3 weeks........ these peeps be hooked on power like a crack addict to a rock(Bless them)......... if Bernie or political name make it their days are done.......... don't expect them to give up without a fight........ and don't except them to play fair........ they got the keys to everything to use against those who dare take them on.


----------



## SmokinMom

Even if Bernie said those tax returns were boring, I think he'd win over a lot of voters for actually dong what he said he would.  Make Hillary look like the crook she is.  New York is on Tuesday and she's favored quite a bit.  Honor your word Bernie, it will speak to the masss.


----------



## Grower13

SmokinMom said:


> Even if Bernie said those tax returns were boring, I think he'd win over a lot of voters for actually dong what he said he would. Make Hillary look like the crook she is. New York is on Tuesday and she's favored quite a bit. Honor your word Bernie, it will speak to the masss.


 

Hillary must know he can't release them......... would she trap herself like that?


----------



## Locked

SmokinMom said:


> Even if Bernie said those tax returns were boring, I think he'd win over a lot of voters for actually dong what he said he would.  Make Hillary look like the crook she is.  New York is on Tuesday and she's favored quite a bit.  Honor your word Bernie, it will speak to the masss.



He got a whole 39 dollars back. Meanwhile $Hillary and Bill funnel money through a tax haven in Delaware to avoid paying their fair share of taxes. That alone should disqualify her. 

http://www.taxhistory.org/thp/presreturns.nsf/Returns/9900B87E8AE6AF0C85257EB4004E9F66/$file/B_Sanders_2014.pdf


----------



## Locked

If anyone wants to download the actual pdf file>>>View attachment B_Sanders_2014.pdf


----------



## WeedHopper

tcbud said:


> Politics on MP? Have I been gone so long? What is next? Football?



Dallas Cowboys :smoke1:


----------



## Locked

Don't be fooled by Kasich. 
http://modernliberals.com/john-kasichs-advice-avoid-raped/


----------



## WeedHopper

Dont be fooled by any of the Morons. None if them really gives two shits about us. They are looking for glory as always,,,including old *** Bernie.


----------



## Locked

WeedHopper said:


> Dont be fooled by any of the Morons. None if them really gives two shits about us. They are looking for glory as always,,,including old *** Bernie.



Sorry but I don't believe that to be the case.  Bernie has been fighting for the Middle Class and Working Poor for Decades.  He has committed his life to it.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## grass hopper

Grower13 said:


> some are not supposed to be funny.... some are....... I'm defiantly not a Kool-Aid drinker......... Libertarian....... And there is no way Bernie will ever be President........ what he is preaching doesn't work........ btw nobody twisted your arm here.


 
i stated my beliefs early in this post. someone said i was a libertarian. i consider myself a strong lefty. REALLY dont like the right. anyway, isn't a libertarian, 95% democrat???


----------



## Grower13

grass hopper said:


> , isn't a libertarian, 95% democrat???


 

nope.........

https://www.lp.org/files/2014_LP_Platform.pdf


----------



## Grower13

new nick name for Hillary........ "Crooked Hillary"


----------



## WeedHopper

That aint a new name. Remember white water.


----------



## grass hopper

Grower13 said:


> nope.........
> 
> https://www.lp.org/files/2014_LP_Platform.pdf


 
if u get a minute g-13, could u give me a few of the biggest differences between libertarians and democrats??  lefts and rights have big belief divides. teaparty even more. but libertarians? isn't ron paul (dope, imo), a libertarian??  don't mean to offend. name a few bigger libertatians if u would.


----------



## Rosebud

:bump:


----------



## WeedHopper

Yehaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Grower13

grass hopper said:


> if u get a minute g-13, could u give me a few of the biggest differences between libertarians and democrats?? lefts and rights have big belief divides. teaparty even more. but libertarians? isn't ron paul (dope, imo), a libertarian?? don't mean to offend. name a few bigger libertatians if u would.


 

It's already in the thread..........  as Bernie would say "HUGE" difference........ your not going to offend me......... it's all about free speech.......... unless your socialist...... then it's big brother doing the talking.

View attachment 148.jpg


----------



## DankColas

If political name gets to the ballot I will give him my vote. Maybe just maybe I can get some MMJ if he gets in. Yes he gets wild and stupid. He needs a filter for his mouth. I don't know maybe a few bong hits will do him some good. Can you imagine what kind of thought that could wake up in his brain. I love the mind opening part. Love to be in that state. The just plain LOKD in the couch is fun. But when those thooughts start rolling. Its majic. All the wonderful stuff this sweet gift from God does for us.


----------



## WeedHopper

Mother Nature is a wounderful thing isnt she. Gives us everything we need to survive.  Yehaaaaaaaaa


Oh ,,,,,and political name had my vote the Minute Cruz opened his mouth :smoke1:


----------



## Rosebud

Hamster, good luck tomorrow, this is a very exciting one.. GO BERNIE.


----------



## SmokinMom

Dankcolas, I agree with you about political name.

Rose, I agree with you too, but right now I'm just not feeling the bern.  . I think Billary is going to kick his butt.


----------



## grass hopper

Grower13 said:


> It's already in the thread.......... as Bernie would say "HUGE" difference........ your not going to offend me......... it's all about free speech.......... unless your socialist...... then it's big brother doing the talking.
> 
> View attachment 235376


 
i missed it. please rethread if u would. more comics. hmmm....


----------



## Grower13

grass hopper said:


> i missed it. please rethread if u would. more comics. hmmm....


 
https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=libertarian

View attachment xkpqkp3.jpg


----------



## Grower13

View attachment GaryJohnsonPeacesign.jpg


View attachment images.png


----------



## yarddog

I can see a guy looking like this, thinking like that.   Lol.  I'd say he is somewhere in the L.A. area.  
 Lower Alabama


----------



## pcduck

Looks more like NWG.


----------



## WeedHopper

Is that keef. :rofl:


----------



## SmokinMom

Yard dog, too freakin funny!!


----------



## Grower13

View attachment walls-600-li.jpg


----------



## SmokinMom

I just learned about closed primaries.  What a load of crap.  Im glad Texas doesn't work that way.


----------



## Bongofury

The delegates should be won thru the votes by the people the exact same way for all the states. No more flipping coins and back room deal making. It's darn confusing. What the heck are they thinking?


----------



## Bongofury

Grower13 said:


> View attachment 235386



LOL I like political name's wall much better G13.


----------



## Grower13

looks like Hillary done stuffed the ballot boxes in NY........


----------



## SmokinMom

In closed primaries you have to vote for a candidate in whatever party you're registered for.  What a load of crap.  I've voted all over the board.  I know there are republicans who don't like any of their party's candidates and want to vote democrat but can't, and vise versa.

We need to change these messed up voting laws.  Heck, it's not even the same process for both parties.  Why?

All that should matter are the votes from the people who actually go to the polls and cast a ballot.


----------



## grass hopper

g-13,  got the jist. a libertarian is a little democrat, a little republican.(mix)..   the beliefs i mostly disagree with. "end income tax", "abolish the irs", "repeal wage control",  "no foreign intervention,( both military and or economic aid in any form)"...   am not impressed at all with gary johnson.


----------



## Rosebud

Bummer Bernie lost in NY.... darn it.. will he do well in the NE?


----------



## pcduck

SmokinMom ... Voters declare their party just prior to voting. They "cross over" to the other party and vote for the least likely to win in November against the party they want to win in November. In November you can vote across the board again. Primaries Dems vote Rep and Rep vote Dem. Then in November they vote along party lines again. Did that make sense? If not hit a bong. I did


----------



## Grower13

View attachment Conspiracy-talk.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

:rofl:


----------



## bozzo420

I have the winning presidential team       either    political name/Sanders   or Sanders/political name take you pick.   They have the most in common.  I'm with Susan Sarandon. She said she would vote for political name before Hillary . otherwise it's Gary Johnson for me.


----------



## WeedHopper

Wish they could do that. Cross over party in the Whitehouse. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rosebud

LOL at that one^ 
SM, i agree it is  a stupid way to vote, what if you are an independent...you can't vote in NY.


----------



## SmokinMom

Did y'all see today's Town Hall meeting with Donald political name?  Sounds like he's trying to tone things down.  I liked a bunch of the things he said this morning, but a few things rubbed me the wrong way.  He's slowly growing on me.


----------



## bozzo420

I'm waiting for the big question. "will you free the pot prisoners and repeal the pot laws?" whoever  answers yes WINS


----------



## Rosebud

SmokinMom said:


> Did y'all see today's Town Hall meeting with Donald political name?  Sounds like he's trying to tone things down.  I liked a bunch of the things he said this morning, but a few things rubbed me the wrong way.  He's slowly growing on me.




He is growing on me too, kinda like a bad fungus.


----------



## yarddog

The man is brash, but if he gets in office and dose a good job, I don't care how he talks.     Actions speak louder than words.   A good leader doesn't have to be liked, he just has to be a good leader.


----------



## Grower13

yarddog said:


> The man is brash, but if he gets in office and dose a good job, I don't care how he talks. Actions speak louder than words. A good leader doesn't have to be liked, he just has to be a good leader.


 
Not sure anybody can fix what's wrong........ may take hard times........ we've gone from a nation of doers to a nation of victims......... makes it real hard on the true victims.


----------



## Grower13

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqvn_e271GQ[/ame]


----------



## WeedHopper

political name will win or tbe Republican  party will be destroyed. Hillary will beat Bernie because she is a lier and a thief. 
political name will beat Hillary because he will cut her to pieces in the debates.
He is changing his tactics and will get even more votes from ppl who were on the fence. 
He will be our next President. . If he isnt,,you better be ready for another 4yrs of absolutely nothing changing except our income becoming even more stagnant and our Country even more dangerous due to an influx of Islamic Extremist and Illegals. More jobs going out of our Country then coming in.
The truth is,,,these are the asshats that we have to choose from,,,pick your poison,,,,i have,,and his name is political name.


----------



## bozzo420

well said Weedhopper.


----------



## Grower13

View attachment dfdf.png


----------



## WeedHopper

Aint that the truth. Lol


----------



## Grower13

View attachment lind.png


----------



## WeedHopper

Lipstick is not what he should be wearing,,,he should have a pointed hood on his head woth the letters KKK.


----------



## Keef

People think President Obama signature achievement will be Obama care but I disagree !--I believe he will be remembered most for breaking the Republican party !---


----------



## Rosebud

Does it seem to  you that Obama was the opposite of Bush and political name is opposite of Obama...and so it goes?


----------



## WeedHopper

Obama Care is a joke for most Americans.  Hell most can't afford Obama Care. The ppl it helps the most is ppl with pre-existing problems. Im sure there has to be a better way to deal with Covering such things. What we need to cover for all Americans, ,,is Preventive Health Care. It would save Billions of dollars and many lives.


----------



## Keef

Obama care ?-- Don't have it !--- Don't know nothing about it !--- Is political name the opposite of Obama and is Obama the opposite of what Bush was ? --- That's not for me to say !----I have a prejudice !----I was there for the aftermath of Katrina !-- Heck of a job Brownie ?--- Then as a veteran that farce on the aircraft carrier with the big banner saying " Mission Accomplished "---Made me sick !!!---
 So I guess those who don't know history are doomed to repeat it ?


----------



## Keef

Hopper I agree totally with U that health care in general needs to be fixed !--- 20 years in the E.R. and O.R. !--  I don't even know where a fix would begin !-- What happened was people without insurance know that they can't afford insurance or doctor bills get thier health care in the emergency room because they know they can't be turned away !--- The hospitals try to recover some of that cost by raising the rates they charge the insurance companies for the insured  !---  Back when in my day there was a big stink about something called patient dumping !----Patching an uninsured patient up a transferring them else where as soon as possible !--- They'll deny it !--but if an uninsured patient shows up in the E.R. with a heart attack happening they received a different medication than the insured !-- It was very expensive and U can't be just giving it to anyone !-- And $$$ be thy name !


----------



## Locked

View attachment IMG_20160423_235107.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

That is disgusting.  Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Locked

View attachment IMG_20160424_134014.jpg


----------



## Locked

View attachment IMG_20160424_234836.jpg


----------



## Grower13

watch the pics hammy......... you libel to get a yellow card.lol


BTW
SURPRISE! Socialist Bernie Sanders&#8217; Free-College Plan Would Help Rich People Most, Study Says
The proposal by self-proclaimed socialist Democratic presidential candidate Bernie Sanders to make tuition free at America&#8217;s public colleges and universities would provide almost $17 billion in free handouts to already-comfortable American families in the upper half of income distribution. Meanwhile, Bernie&#8217;s plan would cause just $13.5 billion to trickle down to families in America&#8217;s poor half &#8212; the ones who would have considerably more trouble covering room, board, textbooks, travel and other non-tuition costs.

Read more: http://dailycaller.com/2016/04/24/s...lp-rich-people-most-study-says/#ixzz46qB0i1CO


Read more: http://dailycaller.com/2016/04/24/s...lp-rich-people-most-study-says/#ixzz46qAaUTN4


----------



## Rosebud

So hilary is a republican pretending to be a democrate and political name is a democrate pretending to be a racist pig, oops i mean republican.


----------



## Grower13

Bernie Sanders Just Doesn't Seem To Understand What Poverty Really Is

Bernie Sanders has been campaigning in Maryland, in Baltimore, and some of his remarks indicate that he doesn&#8217;t really understand what poverty is. He&#8217;s getting very mixed up indeed between relative poverty and absolute poverty. Now, it is indeed true that American liberals and progressives get uptight about relative poverty, what we might also call inequality. And that I don&#8217;t get quite so wound up about it, being a classical liberal myself. But it is still true that they are very different concepts, these relative and absolute poverties. Absolute poverty is simply not having a roof over your head, a shirt on your back or even a cheap meal of anything in your stomach. The relative poverty in Baltimore that Bernie is talking about is just not anything like this at all. It&#8217;s having less than others in the society around you, yes, but that is indeed inequality, not absolute poverty.

Of course, some of what Sanders is saying is just standard stump politics:

&#8220; 
&#8220;It&#8217;s important to show the world that in the United States of America, in Freddie Gray&#8217;s neighborhood and in similar neighborhoods all over this country, what we&#8217;re seeing is a disaster,&#8221; he said.

Sanders made it clear he wants to curb high crime rates and improve education in the city.

&#8220;We need to invest in those communities, put people to work in those communities,&#8221; he said.

Even Donald political name wouldn&#8217;t be able to get away with a &#8220;We&#8217;re not investing here, Hahahahaha&#8221;. So &#8220;investing in communities&#8221; is about as controversial as praising Mom&#8217;s apple pie. However, Bernie really does go wrong here:

&#8220; 
Bernie Sanders showed no signs of &#8220;toning down&#8221; his rhetoric Saturday, speaking to Maryland voters at the Royal Farms Arena in Baltimore about the state of the U.S. economy in 2016.

Sanders said that poverty in the worst areas of Baltimore rivaled conditions in &#8220;The West Bank in Palestine,&#8221; &#8220;North Korea,&#8221; and &#8220;distressed cities in Nigeria, India, China, and South Africa.&#8221;





No, really, just no. GDP per capita at Purchasing Power Parity (that is, after we adjust for price differences across places) is some $2,900 or so in the West Bank. That is, the absolute maximum value of everyone&#8217;s average income (for GDP is indeed all incomes of everyone, by definition) is $55 a week. The people of Baltimore are not living on that sum, not at all. Even if you have no work at all, no income from work at all, you will be gaining more than that from food stamps and so on. In fact, absent serious mental or addiction problems, I seriously doubt whether there&#8217;s anyone at all in the US living on that sort of sum. No, we cannot just count cash income here: we mean all sources of things that can be consumed. So whatever help people get with housing, health care, pensions, unemployment, food stamps and everything. That sort of absolute poverty simply doesn&#8217;t exist in the US and it&#8217;s wrong to insist that it does.

However, to my mind this actually gets worse:

&#8220; 
&#8220;In this country we going to make profound economic changes,&#8221; he said. &#8220;The people on top will not continue to accumulate billions of dollars in personal wealth while children in Baltimore and inner cities in this country go hungry, and have inadequate healthcare and education.&#8221;
It&#8217;s that comment about education that really grates. For Baltimore spends rather a lot on the education of the children of the city:

&#8220; 
Wallace said that Baltimore ranks third in per capita school spending.

That&#8217;s only true if you look at the 100 largest school districts. Among the top 500, Baltimore ranks 20th. Among school districts with at least 5,000 students, Baltimore ranks 160th in spending.

Leave aside the rank for a moment and look at the actual sum: $15,000 and change per pupil per year. That is, Baltimore spends more per pupil than the GDP per capita of those countries mentioned, South Africa, Nigeria, India, China and the West Bank (and, obviously, North Korea). There really is therefore a large difference between this Sanders claim of equal poverty to those places and the reality. It simply is not true at all that Baltimore is as poor as those places.

But this is more than just statistical snarking: there&#8217;s a very important economic and public policy point to be made here. I&#8217;m perfectly willing to accept that perhaps the Baltimore school system isn&#8217;t the greatest in the world. I&#8217;m not happy that that is so but I&#8217;m willing to accept that evidence. Yet that Baltimore school system quite obviously has sufficient money to be able to provide a perfectly acceptable education. Figure 3.1 here, it&#8217;s actually some 50% more than Finland spends and Finland is said to have one of the very finest school systems in the world. And yes, again, those numbers are PPP adjusted so we are taking account of different prices across geography. Baltimore also spends a little more than 50% more than the average schools budget across all the rich nations. There&#8217;s no financial reason why the Baltimore schools shouldn&#8217;t be good, in fact no financial reason why they shouldn&#8217;t be very good indeed.
Which is the thing that grates so much about Bernie at times. In fact, something that rather grates about many progressives. Their insistence that it is the amount of money that matters: it isn&#8217;t, it&#8217;s how money is spent that does. Taxing richer people more to spend more on Baltimore&#8217;s schools isn&#8217;t going to do much good. Because Baltimore&#8217;s schools already get well above world average spending, above US average spending and apparently they&#8217;re still awful. That is Bernie&#8217;s complaint, after all, that the schools are no dang good, yes? Thus it&#8217;s not money that is the problem, is it? Not the quantity of it available that is: it&#8217;s how it&#8217;s being spent. I&#8217;d have a lot less problem with tax and spend policies if rather more attention were paid to how it was being spent, how efficiently.

And that is the public policy point to be considered here. There is no possible sum of tax money that would create a decent education system out of one being grievously mismanaged. We thus, once we&#8217;ve got reasonable amounts of money going into such a system, got to focus rather more on the efficiency with which it is being spent rather than just crying out for ever more cash to be shoveled into it. That is, Senator Sanders, could we have a little more thought about why Baltimore cannot produce at least a simulacrum of a reasonable education system on 50% more money per pupil than possibly the world&#8217;s best education system, that of Finland, requires? And when you&#8217;ve done that pondering then we can talk about budgets.
http://www.forbes.com/sites/timwors...rstand-what-poverty-really-is/2/#5f6b28817162


----------



## Locked

What a horribly inaccurate article. Nice to be able to white wash millions of people living in poverty.


----------



## Grower13

Bernie Sanders Sure Doesn't Know Much About Trade

Bernie Sanders sat down with the New York Daily News to talk about this and that and the part where he talks about trade is quite literally jaw dropping. Bernie seems to have no concept of how and why trade works at all. And in doing so he appears to almost entirely rule out trade with poorer countries: something of a problem as the way poorer countries get richer is by trading with us. And it&#8217;s certainly possible to claim to be working in the interests of the poor, as Bernie does, but it&#8217;s then most odd to go off and insist that the poor should remain poor as a consequence of our activities affecting the poor. Further, we know, absolutely, that trade does make the poor richer. Chinese manufacturing wages have risen from some $1,000 a year in 2000 to some $6,500 or so now. And China as a country has risen since 1978 from about how poor my native England was in 1600 to today, about how poor Britain was in 1950. That&#8217;s three and a half centuries of economic development packed into a few short decades: yup, trade sure does seem to benefit the poor.

Here&#8217;s then heart of what Sanders says which is so wrong:

&#8220; 
Daily News: Another one of your potential opponents has a very similar sounding answer to, or solution to, the trade situation &#8212; and that&#8217;s Donald political name. He also says that, although he speaks with much more blunt language and says, and with few specifics, &#8220;Bad deals. Terrible deals. I&#8217;ll make them good deals.&#8221;

So in that sense I hear whispers of that same sentiment. How is your take on that issue different than his?

Sanders: Well, if he thinks they&#8217;re bad trade deals, I agree with him. They are bad trade deals. But we have some specificity and it isn&#8217;t just us going around denouncing bad trade. In other words, I do believe in trade. But it has to be based on principles that are fair. So if you are in Vietnam, where the minimum wage is 65¢ an hour, or you&#8217;re in Malaysia, where many of the workers are indentured servants because their passports are taken away when they come into this country and are working in slave-like conditions, no, I&#8217;m not going to have American workers &#8220;competing&#8221; against you under those conditions. So you have to have standards. And what fair trade means to say that it is fair. It is roughly equivalent to the wages and environmental standards in the United States.

We&#8217;re only going to have fair trade and fair trade is only with people who have about the same wages and environmental standards as the US. Which is to say, we&#8217;re going to just stop trading with the poor world altogether. (Note: An earlier version of this piece incorrectly attributed this paragraph to Bernie Sanders due to a formatting error.)

Which is, of course, absurd, for not only does trade with those poorer people benefit us it benefits those poorer people too. It&#8217;s their way out of being in that destitution of abject, absolute, poverty. I don&#8217;t for a moment believe that trade reduces the general standard of living in the US but even if it did I would still say that trade with the poor is a moral duty. Simply because if we do look around the world today the greatest of all economic injustices is that hundreds of millions are trying to live on less than $2 a day. Yes, $2 at today&#8217;s, full, American, retail prices: we really do mean walk into Walmart and try to house, feed, clothes, heat, provide health care and a pension, for one person out of that $2. But yes, that&#8217;s a moral argument, not an economic one, that perhaps the rich should be paying for increasing those living standards. The rich being, by the way, all of us lucky enough to have been born into the rich countries. That thing which is by far the biggest determinant of your economic fate in this life.



But Sanders&#8217; position is worse than that. A poor place should have lower environmental standards than a rich place. This is the flip side of the environmental Kuznets Curve: as economic development starts then the environment gets worse. But as we all get richer then we&#8217;re willing to put more of our new found wealth to matters environmental. That flip side being that poor people aren&#8217;t going to worry about that environment, they&#8217;re going to worry about trying to make that second meal of the day. And they ought to be doing that too. California may be rich enough to protect the snail darter: Bangladesh isn&#8217;t.

However, it&#8217;s those similar wages which are the real problem. As Paul Krugman&#8217;s excellent essay has it:

&#8220; 
But this expectation is utterly disappointed. What is different, according to Goldsmith, is that there are all these countries out there that pay wages that are much lower than those in the West &#8212; and that, he claims, makes Ricardo&#8217;s idea invalid. That&#8217;s all there is to his argument; there is no hint of any more subtle content. In short, he offers us no more than the classic &#8220;pauper labor&#8221; fallacy, the fallacy that Ricardo dealt with when he first stated the idea, and which is a staple of even first-year courses in economics. In fact, one never teaches the Ricardian model without emphasizing precisely the way that model refutes the claim that competition from low-wage countries is necessarily a bad thing, that it shows how trade can be mutually beneficial regardless of differences in wage rates. The point is not that low-wage competition never poses a problem. Rather, what is significant is that despite ostentatiously citing Ricardo, Goldsmith completely misses one of the essential lessons of his argument.
Right from the beginning of our study of the advantages of trade we have known that &#8220;pauper labour&#8221; is not a problem. This next is not quite so true of the more recent decade and a half or so: there has been a (modest) change in the labour and capital shares of the economy (one which I argue elsewhere has been distinctly overstated but that&#8217;s another matter):

&#8220; 
&#8220;Many advocates of free trade claim that higher productivity growth in the United States will offset pressure on wages caused by the global sweatshop economy, but the appealing theory falls victim to an unpleasant fact. Productivity has been going up, without resulting wage gains for American workers. Between 1977 and 1992, the average productivity of American workers increased by more than 30 percent, while the average real wage fell by 13 percent. The logic is inescapable. No matter how much productivity increases, wages will fall if there is an abundance of workers competing for a scarcity of jobs &#8212; an abundance of the sort created by the globalization of the labor pool for US-based corporations.&#8221; (Lind 1994: )

What is so remarkable about this passage? It is certainly a very abrupt, confident rejection of the case for free trade; it is also noticeable that the passage could almost have come out of a campaign speech by Patrick Buchanan. But the really striking thing, if you are an economist with any familiarity with this area, is that when Lind writes about how the beautiful theory of free trade is refuted by an unpleasant fact, the fact he cites is completely untrue.
More specifically: the 30 percent productivity increase he cites was achieved only in the manufacturing sector; in the business sector as a whole the increase was only 13 percent. The 13 percent decline in real wages was true only for production workers, and ignores the increase in their benefits: total compensation of the average worker actually rose 2 percent. And even that remaining gap turns out to be a statistical quirk: it is entirely due to a difference in the price indexes used to deflate business output and consumption (probably reflecting overstatement of both productivity growth and consumer price inflation). When the same price index is used, the increases in productivity and compensation have been almost exactly equal. But then how could it be otherwise? Any difference in the rates of growth of productivity and compensation would necessarily show up as a fall in labor&#8217;s share of national income &#8212; and as everyone who is even slightly familiar with the numbers knows, the share of compensation in U.S. national income has been quite stable in recent decades, and actually rose slightly over the period Lind describes.

And finally, Sanders isn&#8217;t getting why those poor people in poor countries are getting low wages:

&#8220; 
Associated with this problem is the misunderstanding of what international trade should do to wage rates. It is a fact that some Bangladeshi apparel factories manage to achieve labor productivity close to half those of comparable installations in the United States, although overall Bangladeshi manufacturing productivity is probably only about 5 percent of the US level. Non-economists find it extremely disturbing and puzzling that wages in those productive factories are only 10 percent of US standards.

The reason that those workers get low wages is because, in general, those workers are not very productive. It is thus not true to start arguing that American labour cannot compete against Vietnamese (say). Because what is important about the cost of labour is the price that must be paid in labour costs per unit of output. And more productive workers, which Americans are, will produce more in an hour than less productive ones, which Vietnamese are. It simply isn&#8217;t a head to head of $15 an hour against 65 cents an hour. It is, perhaps, $50 of output an hour as against $10 or output an hour. And that&#8217;s a battle that American workers can indeed win: as the 161 million who have jobs are proving each and every time they pick up a paycheck.

It really is worth reading that Krugman essay in full. Ricardo&#8217;s Difficult Idea. It&#8217;s a masterpiece of clear and intelligent writing on trade economics. It&#8217;s also from the 1990s and it entirely skewers the mistakes that Bernie Sanders is making about trade today in 2016. Someone might even want to suggest that Bernie himself should read it.





Our three major points being: poor countries should have lower environmental standards because they are poor. We&#8217;re not in a head to head battle of American wages against poor world ones because what matters is productivity. And the reason poor places are poor is because they have low productivity and that&#8217;s why higher cost labour can compete: because of higher productivity.

Our final, third point is a moral one being added by myself. Even if trade weren&#8217;t beneficial to Americans (it is) then free trade with those poorer places would still be the correct public policy. Because it makes those poorer people richer and that&#8217;s what economic policy should be directed to. For, to my mind at least, the biggest economic problem today is that there&#8217;s those hundreds of millions still stuck in the destitution of absolute, peasant, poverty. That we stand still for a bit, that rich world workers live on &#8220;only&#8221; $25,000, or $30,000 a year doesn&#8217;t bother me in the slightest if the effect of their doing so is that those living on $600 a year climb the ladder a bit to the bourgeois pleasures of three squares a day and a roof over their heads.
http://www.forbes.com/sites/timwors...-doesnt-know-much-about-trade/2/#49236bd56e4f


----------



## Locked

I hope you don't expect to impress anyone with a brain by posting stuff from Forbes.com.  Biased crap at best.  It's moronic to say that Bernie Sanders doesn't know much about Trade.  It's more than startling that you of  all people would push this crap.  NAFTA was a disaster for American Workers as will the TPP be as well.


----------



## Keef

G13 -- U give me a headache !-- Government is comprimise !-- For 8 years the Republican party has blocked almost all Congress's business!-- Thier comprise always hinged on ending Obama care !-- It seems the Republican party spent the last 8 years to bend Obama to thier will -- No comprise! --- The whole republican agent was to reverse any thing Obama did !---  Thier job is to negotiate the budget and pass laws !--- Surprised someone hasn't proposed a bill that would legalized weed and add an ammendment that eliminates Obama care  !-- The Republicans try to use this to roll back any thing Obama accomplished! --The 3 areas of Congress -- The Judicial who decide if a law is legal -- 2 sections of Congress that between them pass bills then send them to the President who can sign them into law - veto them or do nothing and after a certain amount t of time they become law anyway !-- If the president vets a bill it goes back to Congress where if they can get a 2/3 majority they can over ride the president's veto !-- Until the Rebublican machine learns to negotiate then there will be no action from congress !-- The Republicans has refused anything less than stop Obama !-- No negotiating !--  Until that changes nothing will be done !  In my opinion the Tea Party has fractured the Republican party !--Even the RNC don't want political name to be the candidate !-- They have to settle for Ted Cruz -- Ha!Ha!  Because of that they have handed the next president to the democratic party !--- This is only an observation --I have no party affiliation !--  As a pot farmer to me it's  like choosing who will put me in jail if they catch me !


----------



## Grower13

Hamster Lewis said:


> I hope you don't expect to impress anyone with a brain by posting stuff from Forbes.com. Biased crap at best. It's moronic to say that Bernie Sanders doesn't know much about Trade. It's more than startling that you of all people would push this crap. NAFTA was a disaster for American Workers as will the TPP be as well.


 
not pushing anything other than Bernie doesn't know what he is talking about.........I can find hundreds of article from the last month explaining the same stuff...........expect things to get really tough on Bernie the "Socialist Democrat".

#neverbernie


----------



## Grower13

here's some socialism to chew on......

More on WorldViews

Hear someone insult Erdogan? Report it to us, says Turkish consulate in the Netherlands.

A German comedian read a lewd poem about Turkey&#8217;s Erdogan. Now he could face jail time.

Europe&#8217;s blasphemy and defamation laws threaten democratic values, critics say


----------



## Keef

I can concede your statement that Bernie has been a senator for a long time but he has some deficiencies in policy and some very left ideas !
Look  at the other candidates  though !-- Ted is a first time senator -- How much can he know gov't ?
The RNC doesn't want political name as thier rep. !-- Build a wall across Mexico and make the me,I can pay for it !
Does he think that the president is Iike a King ? -- The president's powers are limited !-- Congress has to approve most of his options or Can reverse them !-- Even  threatening to run as a third party if not nominated on the first ballot !--  His brashness remind me of another similar Leader !--  Watch some of the old footage of Italy's Mussalini (?) -- Lots of the exaggerated movements and facial expression are uncanny !  --- Now to Hillary --U know that person who is last to be picked on a ballgame !--- She's not ideal but what U gonna do ? -- Some say she is just Obama's 3rd  term !-- A few questions about the Obama's term !--- What was the national deficit and finacial trends when Obama took office ? -- Along with the unemoyment rate !-- The financial crisis and stabization  of the economy has happened under his watch !
I'm not ready to throw the baby out with the bathwater !--- In closing --- Old White men don't rule politics anymore !-- It will take compromise which the Republican party refuses to do !-- Unless it involves a clause ending Obamacare !


----------



## WeedHopper

political name :smoke1:

By the way King Obama signed lots of excutive orders. Who needs congress,,,,Lol
No wall will be built by political name or anybody else,,its all hipe. We need more drones and border agents.


----------



## Grower13

Bernies non-elitist menu for the ride to talk to the peeps..........



View attachment Bernie-Menu-FI.jpg


View attachment CgM8VPiUYAAyZDf.jpg


----------



## Locked

Grower13 said:


> here's some socialism to chew on......
> 
> More on WorldViews
> 
> Hear someone insult Erdogan? Report it to us, says Turkish consulate in the Netherlands.
> 
> A German comedian read a lewd poem about Turkeys Erdogan. Now he could face jail time.
> 
> Europes blasphemy and defamation laws threaten democratic values, critics say



I guess it's a good thing Bernie Sanders is a Democratic Socialist and not a Socialist.  Oh that's right you still have not figured out the difference.


----------



## Grower13

Hamster Lewis said:


> I guess it's a good thing Bernie Sanders is a Democratic Socialist and not a Socialist. Oh that's right you still have not figured out the difference.


 


less government is always better.......... so both are bad no matter which definition you choose .......... don't need big brother making decisions as to what is best for me........... more govt control is not the answer to the problems in this country now............. to much govt is the problem now.......... BTW...... How's the deductible on health insurance working out for you the last couple of years?

And I surely can't see more govt helping the mj growers.............. unless you like red tape.... permits.... inspection.... taxes..... more inspection..... regulation..... and if they don't like ya they'll still get you...


----------



## Grower13

Hamster Lewis said:


> I guess it's a good thing Bernie Sanders is a Democratic Socialist and not a Socialist. Oh that's right you still have not figured out the difference.


 

I bet lots of Bernie peeps gave up money they really didn't have so Bernie can ride like that............ and I don't believe they would want him to use their donation s like that........ can you say hypocrite with we?


----------



## WeedHopper

Whats Bernie doing flying in Trumps bathroom. :rofl:


----------



## Grower13

Ku Klux Klan Claims $20K In Clinton Donations

http://www.vocativ.com/312479/kkk-endorses-hillary-clinton-for-president/


----------



## WeedHopper

Clinton donated money to the KKK.... :smoke1:


----------



## WeedHopper

Hey,,,my boy political name is kicking that ***.  Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Rosebud

Bernie has changed the dialog in this county, so has political name. Bernie has gotten Hillary to take up lots of his issues.. I love Bernie Sanders.


----------



## Grower13

Bernie should run as an independent........

also think it's great Cruz can't win........... I'm not a non-religion person....... but I despise his use of religion as a prop to make him more believable and a more superior person in general.


----------



## SmokinMom

My son is a HUGE political name supporter, and as hard it is to admit, I'm starting to like him more and more.  He's the only candidate I see who could get anything changed.  With Billary, it will be another 4 years with the same ol crap we have now.

He can't pronounce Oregon though.  

I agree with the Donald, Bernie should run as nude pendant.  <~~ autocorrect for the word independent and it's just too funny for me to fix.  :rofl:


----------



## Rosebud

LOLOLOLOLOL a nude pendant.. that is soooo funny. LOLOL


----------



## Grower13

SmokinMom said:


> My son is a HUGE political name supporter, and as hard it is to admit, I'm starting to like him more and more. He's the only candidate I see who could get anything changed. With Billary, it will be another 4 years with the same ol crap we have now.
> 
> He can't pronounce Oregon though.
> 
> I agree with the Donald, Bernie should run as nude pendant. <~~ autocorrect for the word independent and it's just too funny for me to fix. :rofl:


 

Donald political name will make Hillary Clinton retire from politics(if she can avoid charges)  and send her husband into reclusive life .............


----------



## grass hopper

Grower13 said:


> Donald political name will make Hillary Clinton retire from politics(if she can avoid charges) and send her husband into reclusive life .............


 
 no


----------



## Grower13

grass hopper said:


> no


 


wait til he puts them on the defense.......... they gonna have to answer questions they ain't use to answering......... softball press for Hillary ain't gonna cut it this time......... even Bernie said she ain't fit to be president........ she can't hide from all the questions.


----------



## WeedHopper

political name is going to be your Next President.  :smoke1:
Lying Ted will see to it,,what an idiot that freaking guy is.  Texas pain in the *** Senator.


----------



## Grower13

Exclusive: Half of Americans think presidential nominating system 'rigged' - poll


More than half of American voters believe that the system U.S. political parties use to pick their candidates for the White House is "rigged" and more than two-thirds want to see the process changed, according to a Reuters/Ipsos poll.

The results echo complaints from Republican front-runner Donald political name and Democratic challenger Bernie Sanders that the system is stacked against them in favor of candidates with close ties to their parties &#8211; a critique that has triggered a nationwide debate over whether the process is fair.

The United States is one of just a handful of countries that gives regular voters any say in who should make it onto the presidential ballot. But the state-by-state system of primaries, caucuses and conventions is complex. The contests historically were always party events, and while the popular vote has grown in influence since the mid-20th century, the parties still have considerable sway. 

One quirk of the U.S. system - and the area where the parties get to flex their muscle - is the use of delegates, party members who are assigned to support contenders at their respective conventions, usually based on voting results. The parties decide how delegates are awarded in each state, with the Republicans and Democrats having different rules.

The delegates' personal opinions can come into play at the party conventions if the race is too close to call - an issue that has become a lightning rod in the current political season.

Another complication is that state governments have different rules about whether voters must be registered as party members to participate. In some states, parties further restrict delegate selection to small committees of party elites, as the Republican Party in Colorado did this year.



'SO FLAWED'

"I&#8217;d prefer to see a one-man-one-vote system," said Royce Young, 76, a resident of Society Hill, South Carolina, who supports Democratic front-runner Hillary Clinton. "The process is so flawed."

    political name has repeatedly railed against the rules, at times calling them undemocratic. After the Colorado Republican Party awarded all its delegates to Ted Cruz, for example, political name lashed out in a Wall Street Journal opinion piece, charging "the system is being rigged by party operatives with &#8216;double-agent&#8217; delegates who reject the decision of voters."

Republican National Committee Chairman Reince Priebus has dismissed political name&#8217;s complaints as &#8220;rhetoric" and said the rules would not be changed before the Republican convention in July.

political name swept the five Northeastern nominating contests on Tuesday in Pennsylvania, Maryland, Delaware, Connecticut and Rhode Island. The New York billionaire has 950 delegates to 560 for Cruz, a U.S. senator from Texas, and 153 for Kasich, the Ohio governor, according to the Associated Press. A total of 1,237 delegates are needed to secure the Republican nomination.

On the Democratic side, Sanders, a U.S. senator from Vermont, has taken issue with the party's use of superdelegates, the hundreds of elite party members who can support whomever they like at the convention and who this year overwhelmingly back front-runner Hillary Clinton.

Clinton has repeatedly emphasized that she is beating Sanders in both total votes cast and in pledged delegates, those who are bound by the voting results - rendering his complaints about superdelegates moot.

On Tuesday, the former secretary of state won Pennsylvania, Maryland, Delaware and Connecticut, while Sanders won in Rhode Island. Clinton leads Sanders by 2,141 delegates to 1,321, according to the AP, with 2,383 needed to win the nomination.

Sanders has also criticized party bosses for not holding enough prime-time television debates and said before a string of primaries open only to registered Democrats this month that &#8220;independents have lost their right to vote,&#8221; referring to a voter block that has tended to favor him. 

A Democratic National Committee official was not immediately available to comment.



'ARCANE RULES'

Larry Sabato, director of the University of Virginia Center for Politics, said the U.S. presidential nominating system could probably be improved in a number of areas, but noted that the control wielded by party leadership usually became an issue only during tight races.

"The popular vote overwhelms the rules usually, but in these close elections, everyone pays attention to these arcane rules," he said.

Some 51 percent of likely voters who responded to the April 21-26 online survey said they believed the primary system was "rigged" against some candidates. Some 71 percent of respondents said they would prefer to pick their party&#8217;s nominee with a direct vote, cutting out the use of delegates as intermediaries.

    The results also showed 27 percent of likely voters did not understand how the primary process works and 44 percent did not understand why delegates were involved in the first place. The responses were about the same for Republicans and Democrats.

    Overall, nearly half said they would also prefer a single primary day in which all states held their nominating contests together - as opposed to the current system of spreading them out for months.

    The poll included 1,582 Americans and had a credibility interval of 2.9 percentage points.


(Editing by Richard Valdmanis and Leslie Adler)
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-election-primaries-poll-idUSKCN0XO0ZR


----------



## Grower13

Bernie Sanders Facebook Groups Controversy

The purported simultaneous disappearance of multiple Bernie Sanders Facebook groups caused a rash of rumors, but the groups quickly returned.

On 25 April 2016, a number of popular Bernie Sanders Facebook groups purportedly became inaccessible, all at the same time. The pages were evidently removed because they were being inundated with spam that consisted of explicitly pornographic photographs. According to stories that immediately began to circulate, the spam came as part of a coordinated attack from Hillary Clinton supporters.


READ THE REST AT

http://www.snopes.com/2016/04/26/bernie-sanders-facebook-groups-controversy/


----------



## Rosebud

nasty business, this politics.


----------



## umbra

I will patiently wait if political name wins, because he will be the 1st president tried for treason


----------



## yarddog

Why do you say that umbra?


----------



## Grower13

umbra said:


> I will patiently wait if political name wins, because he will be the 1st president tried for treason


 

That could happen........ btw Hillary has already committed treason and is under investigation for it........... don't expect the FBI to roll over for Obama and his cronies........ Hillary's been a B**** to lots of peeps over the years........ payback is on the way.


----------



## umbra

so one of the first things to understand in Donnie doesn't meet the requirements of the office. You must be of sound mind and body. Get a copy of the DSM IV and look up the definition and behavior traits of narcissistic personality disorder, psychopath definition and behavioral traits, and last but not least socialpath. Donnie has made huge business failures and every time he files for bankrupcy. Is he planning on doing the same thing for the " I'll make America great again" campaign. He is the most likely candidate to use the nuclear launch codes as a way to negotiate a better deal. Because it's all the art of the deal...even if you kill 100 million people in the process.


----------



## yarddog

In that case, obummer should be tried for treason too. Atleast doonie boy was born in the US of A


----------



## SmokinMom

I'm sure Billary fits a few of those, too.


----------



## umbra

Clinton is a hawk for sure, but she manages to keep her ego in check. And of course she has compunction, which Donnie honestly can't say he has.


----------



## Locked

yarddog said:


> In that case, obummer should be tried for treason too. Atleast doonie boy was born in the US of A



Are we really still perpetuating that myth/lie?  He was born in the USA, is not a secret Muslim and didn't take away your guns.  He is not progressive or liberal enough for me but was still a thousand times better than any Republican out there.  

The Democrats are going to a Contested Convention. It should be fun. And by fun I mean ugly.


----------



## umbra

I love how he tells everybody about him going to University of PA, lol. That's because he couldn't get into Harvard, Yale, Brown, Stanford, or even Princeton.


----------



## Grower13

umbra said:


> I love how he tells everybody about him going to University of PA, lol. That's because he couldn't get into Harvard, Yale, Brown, Stanford, or even Princeton.


 

99.99999 percent can't....... except a few they pull the fence down for..........


----------



## Grower13

Hamster Lewis said:


> Are we really still perpetuating that myth/lie? He was born in the USA, is not a secret Muslim and didn't take away your guns. He is not progressive or liberal enough for me but was still a thousand times better than any Republican out there.
> 
> The Democrats are going to a Contested Convention. It should be fun. And by fun I mean ugly.


 


Why does he call himself Barack Obama?.......   btw HuffPost/YouGov poll finds that 53 percent of Republicans still doubt Obama&#8217;s citizenship.


----------



## umbra

Donnie just wants to be the Boss
Who&#8217;s the Boss?

When the Lord made man, all the parts of the body argued over who would be boss.

The brain explained that since he controlled all the parts of the body, he should be boss. The legs argued that since they took man wherever he wanted to go, they should be boss. The stomach countered with the explanation that since he digested all the food, he should be boss. The eyes said that without them man would be helpless, so they should be boss. Then the ******* applied for the job. The other parts of the body laughed so hard at this that the ******* became mad and closed up.

After a few days&#8230;

The brain went foggy, the legs got wobbly, the stomach got ill, and the eyes got crossed and unable to see. They all conceded and made the ******* boss.

This proved that you don&#8217;t have to be a brain to be boss&#8230;

Just an *******.


----------



## Grower13

Sanders campaign begins laying off staff


By Gabriel Debenedetti

04/27/16 04:14 PM EDT

TERRE HAUTE, Ind. &#8212; Bernie Sanders&#8217; campaign started letting field staffers go on Wednesday, hours after five states in the Northeast voted and the Vermont senator fell further behind Hillary Clinton in the race for the Democratic nomination, five people familiar with the situation told POLITICO.

The extent of the cuts are unclear, but staffers who were working in states that voted Tuesday were told to look elsewhere for work rather than continue onto the next voting states, according to people close to the campaign.


Read more: http://www.politico.com/story/2016/04/sanders-campaign-begins-laying-off-staff-222552#ixzz473ukJ2nk 
Follow us: @politico on Twitter | Politico on Facebook



Read more: http://www.politico.com/story/2016/04/sanders-campaign-begins-laying-off-staff-222552#ixzz473tsEJ2Q 
Follow us: @politico on Twitter | Politico on Facebook


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> so one of the first things to understand in Donnie doesn't meet the requirements of the office. You must be of sound mind and body. Get a copy of the DSM IV and look up the definition and behavior traits of narcissistic personality disorder, psychopath definition and behavioral traits, and last but not least socialpath. Donnie has made huge business failures and every time he files for bankrupcy. Is he planning on doing the same thing for the " I'll make America great again" campaign. He is the most likely candidate to use the nuclear launch codes as a way to negotiate a better deal. Because it's all the art of the deal...even if you kill 100 million people in the process.



political name cant push any freaking Nuke buttons all by himself Bro. Also ya might want to go back in history and look at our Presidents. Yeah he is a real failure with Millions and Millions of dollars,,,lol,,,wish i could be that big of a failure.


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> I will patiently wait if political name wins, because he will be the 1st president tried for treason



:rofl:


----------



## Rosebud

WH, money doesn't mean your smart or can run a company... you know that.
No, please tell me no one in here believes Obama wasn't born in the US? please tell me you don't believe that garbage???no no no say it isn't true.


----------



## yarddog

I'm not sure what I believe.  Anything a government official tells me is subject to be a complete horse-pie lie.


----------



## WeedHopper

It sure freaking helps though. Listen i know you guys are gonna dog political name no matter what,,cause ya dont like him. He is a very smart man,,an asshat,,but very smart. He didnt win the lottery, ,,he is a business man. I know allot of business men who started out with loans,,,so freaking what. He is a Billionair,,,he is no moron. He may be a smart ***,,but he is not stupid. I cant stand the prick,,,but i dont care,,,im going with the business man,,not the lying *** establishment.


----------



## Rosebud

I could never vote for a man that is a known bigot , misogynist, narcicistic  etc..

Why does he call himself Barack Obama?  G13, That is the name his mother gave him. His fathers name is obama, that is usally how it works. I wish we could have known his mom, she had to be awesome, first to fall in love with a black man in the day..I am not saying it is hard to fall in love with any color, but the fact that she was open minded enough to do that.. being from Kansas and all..  My fathers from kansas..lol  She raised a articulate, brilliant boy  that I am sure had some issues having a white mom. I will miss his mind, his problem solving, his no drama..His accepting of folks that aren't like him... I will miss his intellect.


----------



## WeedHopper

Obama is a Bigot,he hates white ppl

,,and im all in on the Massagenist,,,my back hurts. :rofl:


----------



## Rosebud

If i was him I would be one too.  You are too funny, how can your wife know/handle that you are voting for political name?


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> I could never vote for a man that is a known bigot , misogynist, narcicistic etc..
> 
> Why does he call himself Barack Obama? G13, That is the name his mother gave him. His fathers name is obama, that is usally how it works. I wish we could have known his mom, she had to be awesome, first to fall in love with a black man in the day..I am not saying it is hard to fall in love with any color, but the fact that she was open minded enough to do that.. being from Kansas and all.. My fathers from kansas..lol She raised a articulate, brilliant boy that I am sure had some issues having a white mom. I will miss his mind, his problem solving, his no drama..His accepting of folks that aren't like him... I will miss his intellect.


 

his grandmother raised him........


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> If i was him I would be one too.  You are too funny, how can your wife know/handle that you are voting for political name?



My Wife is voting for political name, and she is Hispanic,,lol,,,,my Mom is voting  political name. The Black lady across my street is voting fof political name. Several ppl i know,,including women are voting for political name. Most of them didnt like Rosie O'Donnell or Megan Kelly eather.  :smoke1:
What women that know political name have come out against him? None. All the Women that really know him are voting for him. If he was that bad ,,believe me women would have been coming out on the news long time ago.


----------



## Grower13

There's a poll out stating 20% of Bernie voters are gonna go political name if he is Out of the race.

About that poll showing Bernie and political name backers ditching their parties

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ers-ditching-clinton-in-the-general-election/


----------



## umbra

Hopper we are friends, so I don't want to offend you, but Donnie ain't that smart. It's pretty easy to succeed when your dad gives you your 1st commercial estate building and $1 million in cash for actually making thru school. Before he went to UofP, he went to Fordham...again because he couldn't get into a better school. Clearly his parents had the money to go to any school he wanted, but he couldn't with his grades.


----------



## WeedHopper

Narcissistic Presidents
http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2013/11/14/the-most-narcissistic-u-s-presidents/


----------



## Grower13

umbra said:


> Hopper we are friends, so I don't want to offend you, but Donnie ain't that smart. It's pretty easy to succeed when your dad gives you your 1st commercial estate building and $1 million in cash for actually making thru school. Before he went to UofP, he went to Fordham...again because he couldn't get into a better school. Clearly his parents had the money to go to any school he wanted, but he couldn't with his grades.


 


So what is your list of schools you have to graduate from to be president?
and when did grades in high school equate to how smart you are?


----------



## Rosebud

G13. I have been hearing a lot about the sanders voters not voting...that is too bad, but i understand it. I would love bernie to win, but i will vote for the democratic nominee. I guess we do need a third party. Sanders and political name supporters don't seem to have a lot in common in my mind, except their loyalty to their candidate.  Interesting.

WH, i hope you know that just because you are voting for T does not change my heart for you and your mom and your hispanic woman wife, that is voting with you.  This is what makes the country go round.


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> Hopper we are friends, so I don't want to offend you, but Donnie ain't that smart. It's pretty easy to succeed when your dad gives you your 1st commercial estate building and $1 million in cash for actually making thru school. Before he went to UofP, he went to Fordham...again because he couldn't get into a better school. Clearly his parents had the money to go to any school he wanted, but he couldn't with his grades.



Your Not gonna offend me Little Brother.  Everybody has their opinions.  I have mine,,you have yours,,Rose has hers. I love all you guys,,i just dont agree with you on this. Hell i love Rose,,my Mom adores Rose. I think your one of the best growers on this Forum Bro,,we just have different opinions on political name. I am an Athiest, ,but i have very good friends who are Christians. We have agreed to disagree, ,and i love them all. This world and this thread would be boring as hell if we all agreed on everything.


----------



## SmokinMom

WeedHopper said:


> Narcissistic Presidents
> http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2013/11/14/the-most-narcissistic-u-s-presidents/



Very interesting, and I would have picked Nixon as #1 as well.  My very distant relative was #36...lol.


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> G13. I have been hearing a lot about the sanders voters not voting...that is too bad, but i understand it. I would love bernie to win, but i will vote for the democratic nominee. I guess we do need a third party. Sanders and political name supporters don't seem to have a lot in common in my mind, except their loyalty to their candidate.  Interesting.
> 
> WH, i hope you know that just because you are voting for T does not change my heart for you and your mom and your hispanic woman wife, that is voting with you.  This is what makes the country go round.



I know that Rose,,,you are an awesome Lady and my family loves you and Mr RB.


----------



## Grower13

WeedHopper said:


> Not gonna offend Little Brother. Everybody has their opinions. I have mine,,you have yours,,Rose has hers. I love all you guys,,i just dont agree with you on this. Hell i love Rose,,my Mom adores Rose. I think your one of the best growers on this Forum Bro,,we just have different opinions on political name. I am an Athiest, ,but i have very goid friends who fe Christians. We have agreed to disagree, ,and i love them all. This world and this thread would be boring as hell if we all agreed on everything.


 

I love Rose to........ she's my pot mama......... disagreeing with respect is what makes the thread good and a learning tool for all of us........ how else do we learn and experience all these different beliefs and ideas........  makes us better rounded and informed peeps.


----------



## WeedHopper

SmokinMom said:


> Very interesting, and I would have picked Nixon as #1 as well.  My very distant relative was #36...lol.



I would have picked George Washington.


----------



## SmokinMom

Who I was related to, or the most narcissistic?


----------



## Grower13

to funny....... 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0bBdvGDN_Y[/ame]


----------



## umbra

Grower13 said:


> So what is your list of schools you have to graduate from to be president?
> and when did grades in high school equate to how smart you are?



You misunderstood my post or took it out of context. I was responding directly to Hopper's statement that Donnie is really smart. My post had nothing to do with the educational requirements for being president. Grades have an enormous impact on post secondary education and what schools you are accepted to. All ivy league schools look at more than just academic achievements, SAT score, and ACT testing they look at social participation and leadership skills. Donnie didn't have these skills, he just didn't measure up. Even Bush managed to get into Yale.


----------



## umbra

ShOrTbUs said:


> i'm from south jersey, so i know all about political name. my uncle john was one of 7 union tile guy's who remodeled trumps master bath in his penthouse in atlantic city. he withheld final payment ($20k) b/c ivanka or w/e her name is said she didn't like the color. she spent 3 weeks picking it out. had no issues with the final product. just simply didn't like the color. never got paid...real scumbag that guy is


Yep. Exit 4 here my friend. To know him is to hate his f'ing guts.


----------



## Locked

I feel you Shortbus.   All you have to do is look into who Donald Drumpf really is and where he came from and you can see he is all smoke and mirrors. It's all about name recognition and licensing that name for big bucks and not actually doing anything. He could be worth more having just invested his money.  

On a side note.  I have been in the trenches for almost 8 months now.  Phone banking,  Social Media,  door to door campaigning.  I was a life long Democrat until it became crystal clear that they were no longer Progressive. Let alone Liberal.  Bernie Sanders is what the Democratic Party was decades ago.  They no longer truly support the Middle Class let alone the Working Poor.  I admit I was naive in the beginning and figured when enough people started hearing Bernie's message and and finding out that he has been fighting for the Middle Class and Working Poor for Decades it would be enough to get him the nomination and ultimately the Presidency. Especially with the historically sad offerings from the Right.  I really didn't expect the supposed liberal and progressive Party to put their finger on the scale for the Establishment Candidate.  Seeing it so blatantly in effect made me realize this is not about a Primary or a Presidential Election.  There is a reason the Two Outside Candidates,  Sanders and political name are resonating with people.  Everyone is tired of the Bought and paid for Congress that does nothing to help us.  The people. The Middle Class and Working Poor.  We are going to see a Contested Convention on the Democrat side for sure.  It's to be seen if the GOP tries to screw political name out of the Nomination.  Either way,  this is going to get ugly.  Most likely on both sides.  And then it will get uglier in November.  
This article pretty much sums up my feelings.  It could have been written by me.   
https://theindependentthinker2016.w...e-sanders-will-win-the-democratic-nomination/


----------



## Grower13

umbra said:


> Yep. Exit 4 here my friend. To know him is to hate his f'ing guts.


 

just like half the country is about Obama and Hillary........after the last 8 days it seems most of New England area is in love with Donald........ winning every single county in 5 states has never been done...... most good leaders are not overly intelligent......... they're very good at getting the right people for advice and job.


BTW 2 of the 3 smartest people I've ever known had zero common sense and have no ability to inspire anybody. They can read the dictionary and repeat it word for word......... but don't ask them to cook you an egg or hit a golf ball.


----------



## WeedHopper

ShOrTbUs said:


> political name isn't a billionaire, he's worth approx 200 million. he started out on his own with a "small loan" of a million dollars...from his father. when his father died he left him with an inheritance of approx 150 million. i'm sorry i dunno what some of you have "heard" about political name, but the guy isn't a good businessman. there was a post on the front page of reddit a few months back. showing that if political name would have done "nothing" with his inheritance. as in just place the money in low risk cd's for the past 20 years. he would have made more money then he has now. he's made his living exploiting bankruptcy loopholes, and everyone knows it. honestly i hope political name gets the nomination. when the primary is all done and we have our 2 candidates. that's when the real digging begins. trumps past is going to be put under a microscope. i honestly cannot ******* wait till people see him for what he really is.



So you know more about his worth then anybody else? If that was the case it would be well known on the news. Again he will be your next President. Like it or not.


----------



## Grower13

Hamster Lewis said:


> I feel you Shortbus. All you have to do is look into who Donald Drumpf really is and where he came from and you can see he is all smoke and mirrors. It's all about name recognition and licensing that name for big bucks and not actually doing anything. He could be worth more having just invested his money.
> 
> On a side note. I have been in the trenches for almost 8 months now. Phone banking, Social Media, door to door campaigning. I was a life long Democrat until it became crystal clear that they were no longer Progressive. Let alone Liberal. Bernie Sanders is what the Democratic Party was decades ago. They no longer truly support the Middle Class let alone the Working Poor. I admit I was naive in the beginning and figured when enough people started hearing Bernie's message and and finding out that he has been fighting for the Middle Class and Working Poor for Decades it would be enough to get him the nomination and ultimately the Presidency. Especially with the historically sad offerings from the Right. I really didn't expect the supposed liberal and progressive Party to put their finger on the scale for the Establishment Candidate. Seeing it so blatantly in effect made me realize this is not about a Primary or a Presidential Election. There is a reason the Two Outside Candidates, Sanders and political name are resonating with people. Everyone is tired of the Bought and paid for Congress that does nothing to help us. The people. The Middle Class and Working Poor. We are going to see a Contested Convention on the Democrat side for sure. It's to be seen if the GOP tries to screw political name out of the Nomination. Either way, this is going to get ugly. Most likely on both sides. And then it will get uglier in November.
> This article pretty much sums up my feelings. It could have been written by me.
> https://theindependentthinker2016.w...e-sanders-will-win-the-democratic-nomination/


 


we agree hammy....... a couple weeks ago I posted about it getting ugly and it would be a good idea to  have enough can goods and water on hand for a few weeks.......... A bunch of houses are going up for sale in DC......... those peeps ain't happy....... they believed they were the power......... not any more and they don't care who they bring down with them.........Oh... and a reminder.........it is not the middle class and minorities voting for Bernie...... which is why he can't win.


----------



## yarddog

I like the morman approach.   They firmly believe in a store of supplies for rough days ahead.     Of course with all the "terrorism" laws we have passed, stockpiling supplies and ammunition can label you a domestic terroist.  Just saw where a criminal was attacked by a Doberman.   Dude broke in a home and was attacked by the dog.    Now he is suing for damages.   What has happened to our country?? Oh wait.   Greed.    In every form possible.


----------



## Grower13

24% Opt Out of a Clinton-political name Race

Thursday, April 28, 2016

Nearly one-in-four voters say they will stay home or vote third party if Hillary Clinton and Donald political name are the major party presidential candidates.

A new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey of Likely U.S. Voters finds political name and Clinton tied at 38% each. But 16% say they would vote for some other candidate if the presidential election comes down to those two, while six percent (6%) would stay home. Only two percent (2%) are undecided given those options. (To see survey question wording, click here.)

Still, the picture appears to be improving for both candidates. In early March, 49% of voters told us they would definitely vote against political name if he is the presidential nominee of the Republican Party, but nearly as many (42%) said they would definitely vote against Clinton if she is the Democratic Party&#8217;s nominee.

political name is more toxic within his own party than Clinton is in hers. If political name is the Republican nominee, 16% of GOP voters say they would choose a third-party candidate, while five percent (5%) would stay home. Sixty-six percent (66%) would vote for political name, but 10% would vote for Clinton instead.

If Clinton is the Democratic nominee, 11% of Democrats would vote third-party, while three percent (3%) would stay home. Seventy-five percent (75%) would support the nominee, but 11% say they would vote for political name.

Among voters not affiliated with either major party, nearly one-third say they would opt out: 21% would choose a candidate other than political name or Clinton, and 10% would stay home. political name leads Clinton 38% to 27% among unaffiliated voters.

(Want a free daily e-mail update? If it's in the news, it's in our polls).  Rasmussen Reports updates are also available on Twitter or Facebook.

The survey of 1,000 Likely Voters was conducted on April 25-26, 2016 by Rasmussen Reports. The margin of sampling error is +/- 3 percentage points with a 95% level of confidence. Field work for all Rasmussen Reports surveys is conducted by Pulse Opinion Research, LLC. See methodology.

Ninety-one percent (91%) of Democrats now say Clinton is likely to be their party&#8217;s nominee. Eighty-three percent (83%) of Republicans see political name as the likely GOP nominee. 

Despite speculation that political name may have a problem with women voters, women and men are equally likely to say they would stay home or vote third party in the event of a Clinton-political name race. Men prefer political name by six points, while women give Clinton the edge by a similar margin.

Those under 40 are nearly twice as likely as older voters to say they would vote for some other candidate or stay home if Clinton and political name are the major party nominees. Clinton leads among younger voters but loses to political name among those 40 and over.

While Clinton has sizable leads over political name among black and other minority voters, these voters are also more likely than whites to say they will stay home or vote for someone else. political name leads among white voters.

Following Tuesday&#8217;s primaries, it&#8217;s moment of truth time for the #Never political name crowd: Do they want four years of Clinton in the White House or a Republican president they strongly disagree with? 

Most Republicans &#8211; and most voters in general &#8211; don&#8217;t consider political name a conservative. Fifty-five percent (55%) of all voters believe Clinton in political terms is a liberal, but among Democrats, 48% view her as a moderate. 

The surprising level of support for political name and Bernie Sanders suggests voters in the two major parties are getting more extreme in their thinking than their respective party leaders. A sizable number of voters agree, though Democrats are more likely than Republicans to think their party&#8217;s voters and leaders are in sync.

Forty-four percent (44%) of voters think it would be good for the United States to have a truly competitive third party, but that&#8217;s down from 58% in 2007.

Additional information from this survey and a full demographic breakdown are available to Platinum Members only.

Please sign up for the Rasmussen Reports daily e-mail update (it's free) or follow us on Twitter or Facebook. Let us keep you up to date with the latest public opinion news.

http://www.rasmussenreports.com/pub...ction_2016/24_opt_out_of_a_clinton_trump_race


----------



## Grower13

National sheriffs group, opposed to federal laws on guns and taxes, calls for defiance

Local police chiefs and sheriffs typically swear to enforce the laws of their state. But a group called the Constitutional Sheriffs and Peace Officers Association is intent on strictly enforcing their view of the U.S. Constitution and, according to a long new piece by the Center for Public Integrity, its ambition is to encourage law enforcement officers to defy laws they decide themselves are illegal. In essence, they are troubled by the overreach of the federal government in matters concerning guns, taxes and land management, and founder Richard Mack has described the federals as the greatest threat we face today, and his association as the army to set our nation free.

In an interview with Julia Harte and former Post reporter R. Jeffrey Smith, Mack said he had enlisted several hundred of the more than 3,000 sheriffs around the country as members of the CSPOA, and that hundreds more are sympathetic. At the associations 2014 convention, dozens of sheriffs signed a declaration that they would not tolerate any federal agent who attempted to register firearms, arrest someone or seize property in their counties without their consent.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ral-government-overreach-gains-size-momentum/


----------



## Grower13

University of Pennsylvania (Wharton)

#4 business college in USA........ behind Harvard and Stanford..........The top real estate college in country ........ ranked the #1 MBA school in world by many....... one of 3 schools 90% of billionaires today went to and more of them attended University of Pennsylvania (Wharton)  ......... cost more than Harvard also.......... 15 programs in the top 10 in the country......... looks like a high quality college to me........Ivey League School.

The Wharton School of the University of Pennsylvania (also known as the Wharton School, the Wharton School of Business, or simply Wharton) is the business school of the University of Pennsylvania, a private Ivy League university located in Philadelphia. Wharton was established in 1881 through a donation from Joseph Wharton, and making it the first business school in the United States.[3] Wharton's MBA program is ranked No. 1 according to Forbes and Business Insider, while Wharton's undergraduate program is also ranked No. 1 in the world by U.S. News & World Report.[4][5][6]

The Wharton School awards Bachelor of Science in Economics degrees at the undergraduate level and Master of Business Administration degrees at the postgraduate level, both of which require the selection of a major. Wharton also offers a Ph.D. program and houses or co-sponsors several diploma programs either alone or in conjunction with the other schools at the university.[7]

According to Forbes, approximately 90% of billionaires in the finance industry obtained their business degrees from one of three Ivy League institutions: Wharton, Harvard University or Columbia University, with Wharton alumni accounting for the majority.[8] Students from the Wharton School earn the highest starting salaries of any business school in the world, with an average base-salary of $125,000 for first-year graduates, according to comprehensive employment data compiled by U.S. News & World Report.[9][10][11]

Wharton has over 92,000 alumni in 150 countries, with notable alumni such as Warren Buffett, Elon Musk, Donald political name, Anil Ambani, and Sundar Pichai. Its alumni network also includes the CEOs of Google, Apple, CBS, General Electric, Boeing, Pfizer, Comcast Corporation, DHL, UPS, Pepsi, Time, Inc, BlackRock, UBS AG, Wrigley Company, and Tesco.


http://grad-schools.usnews.rankings.../top-business-schools/mba-rankings?int=9dc208

http://poetsandquants.com/school-profile/university-of-pennsylvania-the-wharton-school/


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah,,poor dumb old Donald political name with his little 200 million dollars.  Lol
Hes got buildings worth more then that. Kills me how ppl just pul **** out of the air. Hell CNN,FOX,,CNBC,etc,etc,,,,they have no idea how much political name is worth. But even they say he is a Billionair.
Listen,,, i dont really care who likes Donald political name,,,or if he is an *******. I have Never liked the guy,,,but i dislike all these other idiots even more,,,Cruz is an Idiot,,,Hillary is a lying *** politician,,,Kasich a freaking joke,,,Bernie is Bernie,,he has cool white hair.  

:48:


----------



## Bongofury

I don't like the way Kasish eats.....


----------



## Locked

I am #bernieorbust as are many others.  We don't plan to not vote or vote for political name.  We will write in Bernie Sanders.  End of story. Unless Bernie runs third party, which I do not believe he will do.  At this point the 2 Party System is on it's last legs.  Independents will out number both Democrats and Republicans combined after this election.  It's close now. Both Parties are corrupt and beholden to Big Money.  We are not going to fall in line and vote for the Candidate who they choose.  We don't owe anyone our vote.  They have to earn it.  Sometimes you have to Bern it down and start over.


----------



## Rosebud

You go Hammy!  Just watched Jane Sanders.. I wish he could win.

Bongo, lol, that guy eats a lot and with gusto.


----------



## Grower13

Don't worry y'all political name will be joining the race it seems........ even if Hillary stays out of prison........  she's got trouble coming


----------



## kaotik

with this election nearing.. i find the movie idiocracy more and more prophetic every day (watch it if you've never. it was all jest, but in only a decade we've come so much closer to it already)


----------



## umbra

Grower13 said:


> just like half the country is about Obama and Hillary........after the last 8 days it seems most of New England area is in love with Donald........ winning every single county in 5 states has never been done...... most good leaders are not overly intelligent......... they're very good at getting the right people for advice and job.
> 
> 
> BTW 2 of the 3 smartest people I've ever known had zero common sense and have no ability to inspire anybody. They can read the dictionary and repeat it word for word......... but don't ask them to cook you an egg or hit a golf ball.



Do you actually know Hillary or Obama? Because I know Donnie!!!


----------



## umbra

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah,,poor dumb old Donald political name with his little 200 million dollars.  Lol
> Hes got buildings worth more then that. Kills me how ppl just pul **** out of the air. Hell CNN,FOX,,CNBC,etc,etc,,,,they have no idea how much political name is worth. But even they say he is a Billionair.
> Listen,,, i dont really care who likes Donald political name,,,or if he is an *******. I have Never liked the guy,,,but i dislike all these other idiots even more,,,Cruz is an Idiot,,,Hillary is a lying *** politician,,,Kasich a freaking joke,,,Bernie is Bernie,,he has cool white hair.
> 
> :48:



Pablo Escobar was a billionaire too. I didn't think too much of him either.


----------



## Grower13

umbra said:


> Do you actually know Hillary or Obama? Because I know Donnie!!!




I've had way to many years to get to know Hillary and Obama.......... congarts on meeting political name........ I meet him when I was a teenager........ stayed in his first hotel he purchased........ it was in DC 1/2 block from White house........... he was up in the hotel lounge balcony doing stuff and came over and stated talking to the group I was with......... very nice..... very concerned about how we like the hotel......... sat aand talked for 20 mins or so........... he  bought all of us sodas and hamburgers/fries from the kitchen and had it brought to us on the roof. he was very young. late 20's


----------



## umbra

It wasn't a big deal and clearly, I wasn't impressed. I rode with the Capitalist Tools and Malcom Forbes was the one that knew him. I remember Vaughn Beals talking to Donnie about the CT's being a 1% club. I started laughing, and asked if that was the 1% richest men in the world? He said, "yep".
I shook Obama's hand and spoke briefly to him at the funeral at the chemical plant explosion in West, Texas.


----------



## pcduck

Rich people don't need to be the smartest person, just need the drive to succeed. 

A rich kid that didn't blow it getting hooked drugs and alcohol. Not many of them around.


----------



## Grower13

From bikers to truckers, pro-political name groups plan forceful presence in Cleveland

When Chris Cox rolls into Cleveland in mid-July with other motorcycle-riding supporters of Donald political name, he plans to celebrate the billionaire's coronation as the Republican presidential nominee. He also counts on joining protests if a battle over the nomination ensues.

"I'm anticipating we'll be doing a victory dance," said Cox, 47, a chainsaw artist and founder of Bikers for political name, thousands of whom he estimates will hit the Ohio city for the July 18-21 Republican National Convention.

"But if the Republican Party tries to pull off any backroom deals and ignores the will of the people, our role will change."

Bikers For political name is part of a diverse array of groups coordinating to hold thousands-strong protests and marches if the real-estate mogul is denied outright victory at the Republican Party&#8217;s nominating convention in Cleveland.

The risks of confrontation and violence surrounding political name events were highlighted again on Thursday, when around 20 people were arrested following clashes between anti-political name protesters and police outside a rally for the candidate in California. It was the worst outbreak of violence since political name was forced to cancel a rally in Chicago in mid-March.

Anti-political name protests are expected in Cleveland. In late March, the left-leaning National Lawyers Guild held a conference in the city to coordinate legal support to protesters in the event of mass arrests during demonstrations.

Leaders and members of the pro-political name groups told Reuters their main goal is to mount a show of support for their candidate, who after a series of primary victories this week looks increasingly likely to clinch the nomination outright ahead of Texas Senator Ted Cruz and Ohio Governor John Kasich.

But if he falls short of the required 1,237 delegates, raising the risk he could lose out in a contested convention, they said they plan to do all they can to exert pressure on party leaders to prevent someone else getting the nomination.

Several political name supporters suggested that tensions could escalate if the party was seen as trying to deny political name the nomination despite his commanding lead in delegates won in primary contests.

"The plan either way is send a message to the Republican establishment to respect our votes," said Ralph King, a member of the Cleveland Tea Party. "If the party tries to parachute in a white knight to steal the nomination, it's not going to end well."

political name has said that if he fails to get the nomination there will be "riots." Though there have been violent incidents at some political name rallies, organizers insist they work closely with the authorities to avoid violence.

The U.S. Secret Service is the lead agency for the convention. Its spokeswoman Nicole Mainor said protests or violence for such an event are "factored into all of our contingency plans that have been built up over many, many months."

The Cleveland Division of Police also has a security plan in place as it does for all major events of this kind, a spokeswoman said in an email, without providing further details.

Bikers for political name, which Cox founded in August and which he claims has 30,000 members and rising, is just one of a mixed bag of pro-political name groups that aim to be in Cleveland. Reuters could not independently verify Cox's membership claims for the group, which has provided unofficial security at political name rallies around the country.

Pro-political name groups planning a presence in Cleveland include some Tea Party-affiliated organizations, a new group called Stop The Steal led by political name ally Roger Stone, Citizens for political name, and the Truckers for political name group.

King, a veteran of Tea Party rallies, is coordinating with other groups and local police to obtain permits for marches and protests during the convention, and to hold a major rally in downtown Cleveland that will then march on the convention site.

"STOP THE STEAL"

Stone plans to raise $262,000 through online donations to hire buses and is negotiations with colleges in the Cleveland area on sleeping space for activists. He says he wants Republican delegates political name has won in primaries to sign a "voluntary pledge" to back him beyond the first ballot should there be a contested convention. He did not disclose how much money the group has raised.

Citizens for political name co-founder Tim Selaty says he will have activists filming events inside the convention center and broadcasting them live on social media "to document every move."

"If Mr. political name walks into the convention center a couple of hundred votes ahead of Cruz and loses the nomination, it will not be a pretty scene," Selaty said.

Truckers for political name says it has 4,000 members and that more than 1,000 are committed to driving their big rigs to Cleveland.

The pro-political name groups say they are not seeking confrontation but fear that opponents of their candidate might start trouble.    

"Our members will instructed that if there's trouble to stand back and let law enforcement do its job," said Matthew Heimbach, founder of the Traditionalist Workers Party, a "pro-white nationalist, pro-working class" party, which plans to have a few dozen members in Cleveland.

It is unclear is how many nationalists or white supremacists might attend. political name has adherents on the far right, including former Klu Klux Klan grand wizard David Duke, who told his radio show listeners in February that voting for anyone other than political name was "treason to your heritage."

The National Socialist Movement, a prominent white nationalist group, told Reuters it did not plan any events.

Brian Culpepper, a spokesman for the Detroit-based group and a political name supporter, said many members support the mogul. But it does not officially back Republican or Democratic office seekers as it wishes to replace the current system with a white nationalist power structure.

"Our members are free to attend events in Cleveland as individuals," Culpepper said. "But we do not plan anything as a group."

(Reporting By Nick Carey; editing by Stuart Grudgings)

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-election-political name-convention-idUSKCN0XQ1YJ


----------



## umbra

pcduck said:


> Rich people don't need to be the smartest person, just need the drive to succeed.
> 
> A rich kid that didn't blow it getting hooked drugs and alcohol. Not many of them around.


You are correct rich people aren't always the smartest people. No Donnie didn't do the drug thing but he does drink pretty heavy. But Donnie's drug of choice is a mirror.


----------



## Grower13

umbra said:


> You are correct rich people aren't always the smartest people. No Donnie didn't do the drug thing but he does drink pretty heavy. But Donnie's drug of choice is a mirror.


 

He doesn't drink........ according to many many  many sources......... where did you get your facts?

What Donald political name Learned From His Alcoholic Brother Fred


We all know family drunks&#8212;red-nosed, slurring and a little bit out of control. But in an alcoholic family, the nondrinkers are sometimes as irrational as the drinkers.
After Bill Wilson, the co-founder of [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Alcoholics-Book-First-Aa-Services/dp/9562912000/ref=tmm_hrd_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1452018387&sr=1-1"]Alcoholics Anonymous[/ame], stopped drinking, his wife, Lois. found him so annoying that she threw a shoe at his head. &#8220;This unexpected display of anger surprised me even more than it did him,&#8221; she writes in her memoir.  
The annoying behavior of the nondrinker from a drinking family is flagrantly on display these days in the person of Republican candidate Donald political name.


http://www.newsweek.com/donald-political name-fred-political name-alcoholism-413207


People Magazine article:   http://www.people.com/article/donald-political name-brother-fred-death-alcoholism


----------



## umbra

Grower13 said:


> He doesn't drink........ according to many many  many sources......... where did you get your facts?
> 
> What Donald political name Learned From His Alcoholic Brother Fred
> 
> 
> We all know family drunksred-nosed, slurring and a little bit out of control. But in an alcoholic family, the nondrinkers are sometimes as irrational as the drinkers.
> After Bill Wilson, the co-founder of Alcoholics Anonymous, stopped drinking, his wife, Lois. found him so annoying that she threw a shoe at his head. This unexpected display of anger surprised me even more than it did him, she writes in her memoir.
> The annoying behavior of the nondrinker from a drinking family is flagrantly on display these days in the person of Republican candidate Donald political name.
> 
> 
> http://www.newsweek.com/donald-political name-fred-political name-alcoholism-413207
> 
> 
> People Magazine article:   http://www.people.com/article/donald-political name-brother-fred-death-alcoholism


He had a scotch in his hand at a cocktail party. It was a while ago.


----------



## umbra

Actually he did drink. And yes his brother changed all that.


----------



## Grower13

umbra said:


> He had a scotch in his hand at a cocktail party. It was a while ago.


 

so that made him a heavy drinker........ I understand you don't care for political name........ but gee whiz


----------



## SmokinMom

Why does it matter if he ever drank?  Doesn't seem to be a factor now.  Should be a non issue.


----------



## Grower13

SmokinMom said:


> Why does it matter if he ever drank? Doesn't seem to be a factor now. Should be a non issue.


 

I think that's only if your a democrat or even further left......... see how easy it is to apply a label to someone.......... say it enough times and it becomes fact....... add in free stuff and it becomes a feeding frenzy of followers willing to give up their rights.smh


----------



## umbra

13, my experiences are first hand and not something I read. SM you are right it is not really an issue.


----------



## umbra

I'm with Hammy on this one


----------



## Grower13

Why Over Half of Prince&#8217;s Estate Will Go to the Government
It appears that the pop star Prince may have died without a will, leaving behind a multi-million dollar and growing estate. Although Prince has one full sister and five half-siblings, Prince&#8217;s family members will not be his biggest heirs.

Both the federal government and Minnesota&#8217;s state government will assess so-called &#8220;death taxes&#8221; or estate taxes on Prince&#8217;s assets, taking away more than half his estate. Between his physical assets&#8212;cash, investments, home, etc.&#8212;and his future royalties, Prince&#8217;s estate has been estimated to be between $300 and $500 million.

If Prince were married, he could have passed on the entirety of his estate to his spouse tax free. However, without a spouse, only $1.6 million of Prince&#8217;s estate will be free from Minnesota&#8217;s death tax and only $5.45 million will escape the federal death tax.

The combination of Minnesota&#8217;s top death tax rate of 16 percent, plus the federal government&#8217;s 40 percent rate, means that over 50 percent of Prince&#8217;s estate will go to the government.
Read more: http://dailysignal.com/2016/04/29/why-over-half-of-princes-estate-will-go-to-the-government/

BTW he had paid income tax on a lot of this money already........... some of yall say it should be more......... Really?.......... maybe it all should be turn over to the federal govt........ they know whats best......... smdh


----------



## SmokinMom

While that's screwed up, it was incredibly irresponsible for Prince to not have a will.


----------



## Grower13

political name picked up a bunch more votes today........ and got more support for his wall..........good job media........ somebody should ask Hillary about these protesters.........

View attachment ChPLo6eWgAAL9z4.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

:rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> Pablo Escobar was a billionaire too. I didn't think too much of him either.



I didnt know Donald had 100s of ppl killed,,,,,,,i thought he just fired them.:rofl:
,,,,so yeah i dont care for a murdering basterd like Escobar eather. Hell i dont LIKE Donald eather,,,but i like him better then that murdering piece of crap named Escobar,,,or Hillary.  Lol


----------



## umbra

no problem, lol


----------



## Locked

View attachment 13062424_10156842224465710_753626319310803535_n.jpg


----------



## Locked

View attachment 13076528_1756514151234469_8947981591300135645_n.jpg


----------



## Locked

View attachment 13133137_1756514144567803_6228947364465717383_n.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Wait till he gets done with her lying ace in the General.


----------



## WeedHopper

Your killing me Hammy
Bernie is done.
Maybe political name will make him Head of DEA ,,,or let him fix the IRS. Lol


----------



## Rosebud

omg that is frightening Hamster.


----------



## kaotik

WeedHopper said:


> I didnt know Donald had 100s of ppl killed,,,,,,,i thought he just fired them.:rofl:
> ,,,,so yeah i dont care for a murdering basterd like Escobar eather. Hell i dont LIKE Donald eather,,,but i like him better then that murdering piece of crap named Escobar,,,or Hillary.  Lol



..i'm tossed up.. i think very little of someone who just inherits daddys fortune (and almosts squanders it).. but Pablo didn't earn his nicely either.
i think they're about tied there


----------



## Locked

http://herbalhouse365.com/2016/02/1...t-monsanto-as-presidential-campaign-heats-up/

*Unlike most of the top candidates, Vermont senator Bernie Sanders has a long history of speaking out against big corporations, factory farming, and the Biotech giants. As early as 1994 he was fighting against companies such as Monsanto using chemicals that impact human and animal health. He was also one of the few senators that introduced the Farm Bill that would require labeling of any genetically engineered ingredients in food.

Unlike another candidate running on the democratic platform Hilary Clinton who fully supports GMOs, Sanders believes that the biotech companies are transforming our agricultural system in a bad way. He says that he stands for the right of the people to know what is in our food (through mandatory GMO labeling that he helped pass in Vermont, an effort that the GMO giants are trying to block through the DARK Act) and supports family-owned and organic agriculture.

During a private dinner event on December 27th,  Sanders spoke about how to make sure our food is healthy and our farming is ethical, as well as other big issues that his campaign stands for:

 The debate should be  how do we make sure that the food our kids are eating is healthy food. And having the courage to take on these huge food and biotech companies who are transforming our agricultural system in a bad way, Sanders says in the video below from Facebook user Adryenn Ashley.
He also goes off on the fossil fuel industry, saying its past due time we start to shift toward renewable and alternative energy.

Perhaps the most exciting part of his speech happens a few minutes in as describes the food scene in his home state, where organic farming and farmers markets are becoming commonplace.

We have hundreds of farmers markets (in Vermont), youll find people buying food, beef and poultry directly from farmers, and theres a growing farm to school pipeline, he says. Its something weve worked very hard on and I think all over this country people are concerned about the quality of food their kids are eating.

Sanders goes on to talk about how his own additions to the Farm Bill would help make this vision a reality for people across the country, and also calls out Monsanto on a key food and GMO-related topic that is being completely ignored by the mainstream media once again.

He also gets a few shots in against the factory farm industry. We need legislation and efforts designed not to protect factory farming, corporate farming but to protect family-based agriculture, he says. You can watch the full speech by clicking on the video player below.*


----------



## Locked

http://justicegazette.org/clintons-election-fraud-continues.html


April 28, 2016.  As voters report that  Hillary Clinton's victories of April 26, 2016 were false victories, full of fraud, Clinton is caught cheating in upcoming primaries states of Indiana and California.  Will her campaign's cheating ever end?

In Rhode Island, 2/3 of the polling places had to be closed to limit the extent of Bernie Sanders's victories over Clinton.  This previously happened in New York and Arizona, along with removal of Democrats from voters roles.  It seems that the best way to stop the people from voting for Sanders is to not let them vote at all.

In Kent County, Delaware, Clinton won after they counted 153.4% of the precincts.  Counting 89 of the 59 precincts is normal in any election, right?

But counting extra precincts in Kent County wasn't enough to give Clinton a victory in the State of Delaware.  Sanders had to lose votes in Sussex Counties as the night went on.  When 16.4% of the county's votes were counted, he had 6,247 votes.  By the time 95.9% of the vote was counted, not only did nobody else vote for him, but his voted count went down to 5,630.   Problems were reported in other counties as well.

In Maryland, the Justice Gazette conducted a survey that showed Sanders winning by a large margin, contrary to the Clinton media polls.  The results did not match how voters in Maryland said they were planning to vote, a sign that votes were probably flipped.  In Connecticut, viewers watched as a Sanders apparent victory was flipped into the opposite victory for Clinton.  Vote-flipping can take place  easily and election officials have been repeatedly warned by programmers who have demonstrated how it can be done in seconds.

How were Philadelphians supposed to vote for Sanders when his name wasn't even on the ballot in some precincts?  

Election fraud in Pennsylvania was more extensive than removing Sanders's name from the ballot.  In one county without 300,000 voters, 300,000 absentee ballots were ordered, a possible sign of planned ballot stuffing.  

In the video below, there is evidence that the Clinton campaign was allowed to have literature brought into a polling place in Philadelphia.

In news regarding past elections, the ACLU filed a lawsuit against Ohio's Secretary of State John Husted for purging 40,000 voters from the roles.  This was reminiscent of New York, where in Brooklyn, 126,000 were removed by an election official who received $4.6 million from a Clinton campaign worker.  The massive purges in New York are being investigated by the New York Attorney General Eric Schneiderman, a Clinton man, and being audited by New York City Comptroller, Scott Stringer, also a Clinton delegate.

In Chicago, the voting software flipped the vote 18 points in Clinton's favor.  This was later discovered during a hand count.  Clinton's vote counts have routinely been high in areas with computerized voting and lower in areas with paper ballots.  There have been numerous videos regarding the ease of flipping votes when computers are involved.

In Indiana, election results in an primary that has not yet taken place are already being posted online.  Additionally, Clinton robocalls are targeting Sanders supporters to falsely tell them he is no longer in the race.  He is very much in the race but truth had never stopped Hillary Clinton.  Watch the following video, uploaded by Tim Black.

On Monday, April 25, trolls who paid a million dollars by Clinton's PAC, posted child pornography  and violent images on Sanders's supporters' Facebook pages.  This triggered the removal of the pages for hours.   Where did the Clinton campaign get the child pornography? Posting child pornography online is a felony.  Of course, all laws, and apparently child pornography laws, are being waved where the Clinton campaign is concerned.

Several articles have reported that, in California, the Clinton campaign is running Clinton supporters for delegate positions in Sanders caucuses, claiming they are United4Bernie slates..  United4Bernie is a general descriptive that has been used by many people supporting Bernie Sanders, but now that name has been made meaningless by the Clinton teams.  As a result, the term may now refer to either Clinton supporters or to Sanders supporters.  Bernie Sanders has not endorsed any slates or individuals for delegate positions in California.   Reportedly, the Clinton moles are paying for Facebook ads and professional-looking fliers.   Most genuine Bernie Sanders supporters are investing their money in the campaign, instead of themselves.  Sanders voters have caught onto the infiltration and are planning to drill the caucus delegates on their backgrounds and knowledge of Sanders.

Throughout the campaign, from Iowa to future primaries, evidence indicates the Clinton campaign has cheated in every state it has claimed to have won or hopes to win.  Parents are asking what kind of role model a  liar and a cheat would be.  Constitutionalists are asking whether democracy and the Constitution are dead.  Most progressives are simply hoping Loretta Lynch and Barack Obama will stop blocking the F.B.I.'s investigation of Clinton and instead seek an indictment.  Historians are pointing out that, if Obama's last act in office is to block the prosecution of a possible felon such that the felon wins the Presidency, that last disrespect for the law is what history books will remember him by

General election polls now show Donald political name beating Hillary Clinton by 2 points. Those same polls show Bernie Sanders defeating political name by double digits.  Commonly, Republican do better and Democrats do worse in elections than polls indicate.  If Clinton is nominated, the DNC will more than likely lose the Presidency unless Clinton is up to rigging the general election.  While the DNC does not seem to have a problem with election fraud, the RNC might.  Will Clinton be able to cheat her way into the White House or will she be the subject of an indictment?  Sadly for Clinton, her indictment would delight most progressive Democrats and Republicans who seem to have united in one common goal, the defeat of Hillary Clinton.


----------



## yarddog

political name wouldn't be the worst thing to happen to this country.  Hillery would take that prize for sure.  She is a vile and evil woman at heart.      I would rather have anyone other than her in office


----------



## WeedHopper

kaotik said:


> ..i'm tossed up.. i think very little of someone who just inherits daddys fortune (and almosts squanders it).. but Pablo didn't earn his nicely either.
> i think they're about tied there



Might want to talk to the hundreds of family members who lost loved ones to Escobar before ya start comparing  them as equals. Dont like him,,thats fine,he is an ***,,,,but to compare the two,,,come on bro.


----------



## Locked

http://www.inquisitr.com/2119696/cl...-like-influence-peddling/#FrI8bKpfjUrToXGu.99


The Clinton Foundation donation scandal is growing, and looking worse.
Forbes is reporting that the Clinton Foundation&#8217;s first front of perceived impropriety is with speaking engagement fees. During Hillary Clinton&#8217;s time as Secretary of State, Bill, Hillary, and Chelsea Clinton earned a combined $26.4 million in speaking fees. Bill was the major earner, giving three speeches with a speaking price ranging from $500,000 to $1 million for each. Many of their speeches were given to foreign countries, and foreign and United States corporations.
The issue with the speaking fees is what was done with them. All $26.4 million was handed to the Clinton Foundation. The legality of this concerns tax laws. Is there a legal way to hand over earned fees to a foundation without reporting it for either personal or business tax purposes? Essentially, America&#8217;s top courts and the Internal Revenue Service have stood behind the ideal that the one who earned the fee is responsible for the taxes on that fee. There is no assigning the tax burden to a foundation or corporation.
The sticky point is that though the Clintons and the Clinton Foundation have pledged to amend their tax filings to correct any possible errors, the IRS can still assign penalties and prosecute tax filers based on the initial filing, regardless of amendments.
According to the International Business Times, this leads to the second front of perceived impropriety, foreign donations, and possible influence peddling. Some of Hillary Clinton&#8217;s duties while Secretary of State was to determine whether it was in the best interests of the United States to consider selling arms and war technology to foreign countries. One criteria that was supposed to be used in this consideration was the history of the prospective country in regards to human rights. Those countries with poor human rights histories would be less considered for weapons sales.
The issue now arises that a few countries with poor human rights histories, such as Algeria, Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, Oman, Qatar, and the United Arab Emirates (UAE) were allowed to purchase weapons. The possible impropriety comes in when you consider that these countries donated thousands upon millions of dollars to the Clinton Foundation while Hillary Clinton was Secretary of State. Then, even with poor human rights histories, Clinton authorized weapons sales to these countries after the countries donated to the Clinton Foundation.
Now, consider that in Clinton&#8217;s term as Secretary of State, 20 foreign nations were sold over $165 billion in weapons and war technology while she was in office, and those nations had donated to the Clinton Foundation. In 2008, the Clinton Foundation entered into an ethics agreement promising full transparency from all donations, and Clinton pledged that during her time as Secretary of State, she pledged to do nothing that could be perceived as improper.
Perhaps Stephen Walt, professor of international affairs at Harvard University, said it best. He examined this situation and concluded that the relationship between the Clinton Foundation, foreign countries looking to buy, and defense contractors looking to sell is &#8220;a vivid example of a very big problem &#8212; the degree to which conflicts of interest have become endemic.&#8221;

Read more at http://www.inquisitr.com/2119696/cl...-like-influence-peddling/#R6j6Y1ukU3qjYgWS.99


----------



## grass hopper

have learned alot on this thread. would love if the bern coulda won. not lookn good. but i DO NOT AGREE with the antiscience republican views. NEVER WILL. also donald is so wrong on so many things (never political name). and yes a mirror is his only god. read a great article re income inequality. it showed graphs depicting how nicely home individual ownership had grown year after year since the great depression. the growing strength of the blue collar worker. showed when the charts began reversing course, heading down instead of up with the election of reagan. said tax cuts, loopholes for the rich were also incorperated by clinton and then more by bush. now its at the breaking point and the anger from the lower and middle class are showing. gonna be exciting if u do not get too caught up in it.


----------



## burnin1

Obama last night.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGHIkps6Kx0[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGNRlfPhCyU[/ame]


----------



## Grower13

Rasmussen Reports 


political name 41%, Clinton 39%

Looks like an orange jumpsuit may be in her future........... they'll throw her under the bus if she can't win.


More political name votes gain with every protest......... peeps be tired of the PC **.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCMZaBFcxrk[/ame]


----------



## Grower13

Your kool aid news stations aren't showing the truth anymore......... the truth hurts to bad......... 


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JWw8cTEN14[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAvMZJ8D_fw[/ame]


----------



## Grower13

Watch this if you dare to see the truth.......

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BizU-u7RPcY[/ame]


----------



## Locked

http://www.salon.com/2016/02/28/the...on_this_is_the_disaster_democrats_must_avoid/


----------



## WeedHopper

Bunch of Illegals and morons,,, talking trash to a asshat who had no business walking thru that crowd. He got what he asked for from a bunch of thugs.


----------



## grass hopper

political name cant win when so many minorities, women and a good part of his own base despise him so much. And for too many good reasons. he does have kkk, red-necks and many lower uneducates locked up. not good enough. much more violence coming though. popcorn ready..


----------



## Grower13

grass hopper said:


> political name cant win when so many minorities, women and a good part of his own base despise him so much. And for too many good reasons. he does have kkk, red-necks and many lower uneducates locked up. not good enough. much more violence coming though. popcorn ready..


 


Todays poll

Rasmussen Reports 


political name 41%, Clinton 39%


----------



## WeedHopper

political name will beat Hillary.  Wait till he starts ripping into Her lying ace.


----------



## SmokinMom

I don't quite understand why people say political name can't win.  He's the front runner, Cruz isn't even close to catching him.  With all the supporters he has, of course he's capable of winning.  

I wish Sanders was doing better.


----------



## WeedHopper

He has 10 million ppl that think so to date,,,and many more coming. Hell even i like Sanders ,,,and so does political name. The only ppl that dont like Sanders is Crooked Hillary and her supporters. Sanders got his asss kicked by a lier and a crook. He is getting the same treetment from the Washington Elite,,, that political name is. 
Only difference is ,,, political name is going to win.lol
We need Sanders to come to the Dark Side. As VP,,,,:smoke1:


----------



## mrcane

I feel the Burn......Burn Baby Burn...:48:
...


----------



## SmokinMom

So, who's going to win Indiana?  I'm betting on more votes for the front runners.


----------



## Grower13

SmokinMom said:


> So, who's going to win Indiana? I'm betting on more votes for the front runners.


 

political name and Bernie


----------



## grass hopper

if the election were held today both sanders(more so) and clinton would win in a land slide. the voters are mad as hell and many want a non-traditional candidate. political name now has WAY too many haters to win in the general. things could change but would bet against it. its hers to loose.


----------



## WeedHopper

My boy political name is going to be the next President of the USA. He will beat Hillary.

I like Bernie though.


----------



## WeedHopper

By the way Bernie is only a few points from winning Indiana.  Yehaaaaaaaaa 
I would smoke with Bernie.


Oh crap,,Bernie JUST PULLED AHEAD OF HILLARY. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## SmokinMom

Keep it up Bernie!

political name won tonight.  No surprise.  He has a lot of support.  People like him.


----------



## WeedHopper

I hope so,,cause we gotta deal with him for the next 4 yrs.  Lol


----------



## WeedHopper

I am high ,,, watching an awesome old movie called "Escape from Alcatraz ",,,Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Grower13

Cruz is gone....... Donald will be the nominee........ Bernie will con't........ pulling Hillary further left........ leaving most of the Independents for political name......... He don't need all the woman vote he needs a bout 6 or 7 percent more of it........... Hillary best get her big girl pantsuit on.

What Donald political name has done is nothing short of remarkable......... like him or not........ he has done what all the so called experts said he had no chance in hell of doing.


----------



## WeedHopper

Go Bernie, ,,,he beat Hillary in Indiana.  Cool,,,political name will for sure kick her butt in The General


----------



## grass hopper

SmokinMom said:


> I don't quite understand why people say political name can't win. He's the front runner, Cruz isn't even close to catching him. With all the supporters he has, of course he's capable of winning.
> 
> I wish Sanders was doing better.


 
he has 50% of the republican vote. NOT NEAR enough. he says soo many wrong or uneducated thoughts. but voters are mad as hell. doesn't matter how dumb he looks or appears. voters are dumber. it does appear he will have the nomination. see next move by the base, elites who have alota power and hate him as much..


----------



## Locked

View attachment IMG_20160503_215643.jpg


----------



## SmokinMom

Grower13 said:


> What Donald political name has done is nothing short of remarkable......... like him or not........ he has done what all the so called experts said he had no chance in hell of doing.





My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Bongofury

Clint for president......


----------



## Locked

View attachment marxist_vs_the_world-1462329257169.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper




----------



## Locked

Hillary Clinton came into this election season with more advantages than any Democratic candidate in the last century.



Before even a single American had voted, Clinton had a 351-superdelegate lead. She had the best pre-election name recognition of any non-incumbent presidential candidate in a half-century. She had the implicit support of a popular incumbent president. She had not even a single half-serious primary competitor from within her own party. She had a massive, intimidating war-chest of funds as well as a near-infinitude of potential fundraising streams. She had the best-organized and best-funded super-PACs anyone has ever had. She had the gratitude of state Democratic parties across the country, having lined their coffers with funds both directly and indirectly for years. She had held the most high-profile president-like job (Secretary of State) for four years. She had a popular ex-president for a spouse.

Clinton had the support of nearly every Democratic-leaning organization in America. She had experience running for President and a team of presidential-campaign veterans at her beck and call. She had the Democratic National Committee in her back pocket, which ensured that shed only have to attend as many Democratic debates as she chose. She had deep and longstanding support from within the media establishment. She had historical significance as the woman most likely to be the first-ever female President. She had eight years of White House experience and six years in the U.S. Senate. She had state election statutes that made it hard or impossible to either register or vote as an independent in most Democratic primaries.

Clinton had a primary schedule that put most of her strongest states first. She had the tacit agreement of media professionals nationwide that unpledged delegates could and would be reported in the exact same fashion as pledged delegates. She had as much time as she wanted to campaign, having no job at the time she announced other than voluntary non-profit work and for-profit speeches. She had the implicit assurance of CNN and MSNBC that shed have a surrogate or supporter, and usually two or three, on every political panel they convened.

And she had a 60-point lead on her next-closest competitor.

Its now April 18th, and Hillary Clinton and Bernie Sanders have been statistically tied in every single national poll taken in the last month.

Bernie Sanders entered the 2016 primary election a superlatively old  and, to be honest, old-looking  Independent socialist Jew with a bevy of Old-World tics (like talking with his hands), no fashion sense whatsoever, unruly hair, no super-PACs, and no national name recognition. The Democratic Party felt no loyalty to him, at either the state or national level. He was at three percent in the polls. He was from one of the smallest states in the nation, one of the ones that few outside New England ever talk about or think about. He had no money. He had no friends in the media. He had surrogates, indeed a diverse cast of them, but somehow they never got invited onto major-media political panels. He had a fringe-candidate sign on his back that it seemed he would never get off. He had no way to force Clinton to do more than four or five debates, all of which would be held, per the decree of the Democratic National Convention, at the most inconvenient hours. He had a penchant for blunt talk that seemed certain to sink him in a political climate where every mental lapse quickly becomes a meme.

Im sorry, but the truth is that less than a year ago Bernie Sanders had absolutely nothing, and Hillary Clinton was better positioned to win the Democratic nomination for President than any Democrat in the year before an election since Franklin D. Roosevelt. That we pretend that any measure in which Sanders comes up short  say, in his support among African-Americans  is somehow a fatal flaw in the man and not a sign that absolute nobodies dont become household heroes in under six months is an insult to Americas collective intelligence.

So its time to get real.

And the sign that its well past time for somebody to just say what most of America already knows to be true is that today Philip Bump of The Washington Post wrote a scathing editorial complaining that Bernie Sanders says his average contribution is $27 when its in fact $27.89.

Its official: Weve been through the looking glass for far too long, America.

Enough.

Enough with a media so stuck in its own shirtsleeves that it cant take the long view of anything anymore.

Clinton is a bad candidate and the whole country knows it.

Sanders would be killing it this election season if he hadnt spent all his time and energy just trying to get a single surrogate on CNN or introducing himself for the very first time to a middle-class housewife or union plumber in Missouri.

My point is, youre damn right Sanders supporters are angry.

And youre damn right they think that Sanders  facing the longest odds its possible to imagine any politician in the contemporary era facing  can win.

Heres why.

Despite all her pre-election and ongoing advantages, Hillary Clinton is nearly as disliked as Donald political name (-24 favorability/unfavorability rating), even as Sanders is, per the most recent polling, the most popular presidential candidate in either party (+9). Shes performed worse than Sanders  over and over and over again  against all of the remaining GOP candidates in head-to-head polling. In the battleground states that will decide the November election, Sanders consistently outperforms her against the Republican contenders. Already under federal investigation by more than 100 FBI agents for running a private, unsecured email server out of her basement  an investigation which will cripple her for the rest of the election season no matter where it goes  shes now added to that a public refusal to release even a single transcript of the numerous $225,000/hour speeches she gave to the same Wall Street criminals who nearly sent the nation into another Great Depression just five years ago.

Clintons background is that of a moderate Goldwater Republican whose positions continue to be to the right of the Democratic base  and where theyre not, its only because shes changed her positions over the past six months to curry favor with Democratic voters. Her judgment, throughout her professional life, has been poor  everywhere from Iraq to Libya, from her inexplicably off-grid email server to the speeches she gave for cash at a time she was expecting to run for president, from dodgy conflicts of interest relating to the Clinton Global Initiative to trying to become a carpet-bagging New York Senator before shed even moved to the state. She did little in the Senate that anyone remembers  she certainly did nothing whatsoever about the housing crisis  and had a checkered record at the State Department. Shes not seen as honest or trustworthy by a majority of general-election voters, and she herself bears a substantial part of the responsibility for that state of affairs.

And thats why she cant win the nomination with the voters.

Thats why shell need to clinch the nomination using the unpledged super-delegates whose loyalty to her was purchased beforehand via private big-money fundraisers she attended.

Despite nearly a year of false delegate counts that included unpledged super-delegates as though they were pledged  thus scaring off Democratic challengers and, later, potential Sanders voters  and a news media that has given her surrogates a voice in the daily news cycle that Sanders people have never enjoyed, Clinton wont be able to close the deal exclusively through an appeal to the people who matter most: voters.

She leads by 28 points among African-Americans in New York? Its a miracle Sanders is performing even as well as he is, given the structural disadvantages he suffers relative to his opponent because of how we run elections in America.

She has a 2.4-million vote lead in the popular vote? That this is an eight-point race (54 percent to 46 percent) is an absolute indictment of Hillary Clinton as a candidate. Anyone with her advantages would be up on an old socialist Jew from Vermont with rumpled suits and unruly hair by fifty points right now.

Lets stop kidding ourselves.

Hillary is holding on by a thread, because shes a terrible candidate.

Sanders is only tied in the national polls, rather than way ahead  and 194 delegates down in the pledged-delegate race rather than 200 ahead  because we have a system that makes it a jaw-dropping Mystery of the Universe that hes doing as well as he is.

In New York, Sanders faces a primary he almost certainly would win  and everyone knows it  if same-day party registration were permitted. And even without it, hed win if he had two more weeks to campaign, as the polling in New York has gone from Clinton +48 to Clinton +22 to Clinton +13 to Clinton +6 in just the last three weeks.

So how can Sanders win?

He can win by being what he so obviously is when we strip away the ten-mile head start Hillary Clinton had in this election season: by being the better candidate.

In almost every state, Sanders performs better with voters the more theyre exposed to him, and Hillary worse the more voters are exposed to her.

Sanders performance with every demographic besides the very old is improving over time. Heck, Hillary is losing delegates even between the time people vote for her at a primary or caucus and the time theyre supposed to show up at county and state conventions  which Hillary supporters arent, in shockingly large numbers.

Its a good thing Harry Reid didnt stay neutral in Nevada as hed promised, as the strings he pulled on Election Day in the Silver State ensured a narrow victory for Clinton  which predictably disappeared in the second stage of the voting, the county-convention stage.

Its a good thing Arizona had reduced polling stations in its most populous county by 80 percent, given that on Election Day Sanders beat Clinton in live voting 50 percent to 46.5 percent. Thousands walked away from those six-hour lines without voting.

Its a good thing ties in Massachusetts, Missouri, Illinois, and Iowa were put on CNNs Magic Wall as every bit the overwhelming victories for Clinton as were the primary votes in Alabama and Mississippi. An honest media wouldve put those four  and, yes, Sanders win in Michigan  on the board as votes that more or less split down the middle, not just in the popular vote but in the delegate count. Our system disfavors insurgents by making a loss by one vote look like every bit the resounding defeat that a loss by a million votes is. The truth? With the advantages she had, those votes in Massachusetts, Missouri, Illinois, and Iowa were all losses for Clinton. No candidate with her advantages and worth her salt wouldve won those states by anything less than 10 percent. Get a political pundit in private and theyll admit it to you.

The point: Clinton misused super-delegates from the jump by bringing them on-board before a single vote had been cast, by permitting the media to tally them as though they were pledged delegates, by allowing them to flaunt their states votes, and by frankly not caring one whit if they supported the popular-vote or delegate-count leader  as she was neither back in 2015 when they all agreed to vote for her in Philadelphia.

Now, despite her endless slate of electoral and media and circumstantial advantages, shes going to fail to reach 2,383 delegates via pledged delegates alone.

And the only argument she can make to being the better candidate in fact is that her head start on Sanders was so extraordinary in its size and scope that all he could do was battle her to a virtual draw in the delegate battle in March (51 percent to 49 percent) and beat her so far in the delegate battle in April (55 percent to 45 percent). Indeed, her pre-election lead was so great that half the countrys Democrats still believe shes more electable in the fall than Sanders, despite there being no statistical evidence to support the claim  and a mountain of evidence to the contrary.

So lets be clear: In a world in which both candidates start on an even footing and receive equal treatment from the media, the current Clinton-Sanders race would be Sanders +15. And everybody in American politics knows it, including all of the unpledged super-delegates.

So when both Clinton and Sanders fail to clinch the nomination via pledged delegates alone, and both head to Philadelphia with an eye toward wooing the (still completely unpledged) super-delegates, Clinton will win if her advantages are treated as assets rather than signs that she should have been beating this old socialist Jew from Vermont with the rumpled suits and unruly hair by twenty or more points all along.

And Sanders will win if the Democrats pick the better candidate  which, given the harrowing dangers of a political name presidency, I damn well hope they do.

https://usaonlinetoday.com/seth-abramson-sanders-can-win-heres-why/


----------



## Locked

Here are five immediate repercussions to Ted Cruz dropping out of the Republican primary:

1. News coverage for the Democratic primary, and thus Bernie Sanders, will increase exponentially  immediately.

Without political name in the field, all of the focus on future election nights  nine states and several territories over the next 45 days  will be on Bernie Sanders and Hillary Clinton.

2. Sanders will pick up a huge number of what would otherwise be political name votes in states where voters are still able to register for upcoming Democratic primaries, or are able to cross over and vote in the Democratic primary due to being a registered independent.

Sanders vote share in nearly every upcoming primary and caucus just increased, though we dont know by how much. In some instances, it could be a substantial bump, given that theres no strategic reason to cast a vote for Donald political name anymore  now that the Republican National Committee has officially declared him the presumptive nominee and a John Kasich dropout is likely imminent.

3. Clinton will have to start spending a great deal of money to fight a two-front war against Donald political name, wholl begin his ultra-negative primary campaign against Clinton immediately, and Bernie Sanders, who will avoid attacking Clinton directly but has nevertheless vowed to take the Democratic primary to the Democratic National Convention in Philadelphia.

This is the worst imaginable scenario for Clinton, as her negatives have always gone up when shes in the midst of a campaign  and now shes in the middle of two at once. With Clintons attention divided, her ability to respond to any Bernie Sanders surge in upcoming states will be limited.

4. Sanders now has a greatly increased chance of winning all of the remaining Democratic primaries and caucuses.

Sanders was already looking strong in Oregon, West Virginia, Montana, South Dakota, Kentucky, North Dakota, and California, but given that hes within single digits in New Jersey (where political name is very popular) and performed incredibly well with nonwhite voters in Indiana (meaning New Mexico could be in play), its not unthinkable that Hillary Clinton could lose all of the remaining primaries and caucuses and therefore as many as thirteen or fourteen contests in a row to finish the Democratic primary season.

This would send Clinton to Philly a deeply wounded front-runner, even if she maintains a strong (but much diminished) delegate lead over Sanders. So theres a chance that Clinton will go to Philly with a delegate lead but also having lost 22 or 23 of the final 30 contests in the Democratic primary.

If that happens, its tough to say how super-delegates will view a Clinton candidacy, especially now that the latest national polling (Rasmussen) already has her down by two points to political name.

5. The Democrats will have a contested convention, and the Republicans wont.

Few saw this coming, but assuming Bernie Sanders maintains his pledge to contest the Democratic convention unless Clinton can get 2,383 pledged delegates by June 14th  which she cant, barring a miracle  only one of the two major parties will go to their convention divided, and with (not for nothing) the sort of logistical hurdles that come with that. For instance, when does Clinton roll out a Vice Presidential candidate? Before a convention she knows will be contested? At a time when a few super-delegates might abandon her?

The larger question: do some quantity of super-delegates switch to Sanders if the possibilities explored in items #1 through #4 above  particularly with respect to the upcoming primaries and caucuses  come to pass?

All we know for sure is that Ted Cruz dropping out of the Republican race has changed the Democratic race almost as profoundly as the Republican one.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/seth-...ers-wins-big-with-cruz-dropout_b_9834348.html


----------



## Grower13

Hamster Lewis said:


> Here are five immediate repercussions to Ted Cruz dropping out of the Republican primary:
> 
> 1. News coverage for the Democratic primary, and thus Bernie Sanders, will increase exponentially  immediately.
> 
> Without political name in the field, all of the focus on future election nights  nine states and several territories over the next 45 days  will be on Bernie Sanders and Hillary Clinton.
> 
> 2. Sanders will pick up a huge number of what would otherwise be political name votes in states where voters are still able to register for upcoming Democratic primaries, or are able to cross over and vote in the Democratic primary due to being a registered independent.
> 
> Sanders vote share in nearly every upcoming primary and caucus just increased, though we dont know by how much. In some instances, it could be a substantial bump, given that theres no strategic reason to cast a vote for Donald political name anymore  now that the Republican National Committee has officially declared him the presumptive nominee and a John Kasich dropout is likely imminent.
> 
> 3. Clinton will have to start spending a great deal of money to fight a two-front war against Donald political name, wholl begin his ultra-negative primary campaign against Clinton immediately, and Bernie Sanders, who will avoid attacking Clinton directly but has nevertheless vowed to take the Democratic primary to the Democratic National Convention in Philadelphia.
> 
> This is the worst imaginable scenario for Clinton, as her negatives have always gone up when shes in the midst of a campaign  and now shes in the middle of two at once. With Clintons attention divided, her ability to respond to any Bernie Sanders surge in upcoming states will be limited.
> 
> 4. Sanders now has a greatly increased chance of winning all of the remaining Democratic primaries and caucuses.
> 
> Sanders was already looking strong in Oregon, West Virginia, Montana, South Dakota, Kentucky, North Dakota, and California, but given that hes within single digits in New Jersey (where political name is very popular) and performed incredibly well with nonwhite voters in Indiana (meaning New Mexico could be in play), its not unthinkable that Hillary Clinton could lose all of the remaining primaries and caucuses and therefore as many as thirteen or fourteen contests in a row to finish the Democratic primary season.
> 
> This would send Clinton to Philly a deeply wounded front-runner, even if she maintains a strong (but much diminished) delegate lead over Sanders. So theres a chance that Clinton will go to Philly with a delegate lead but also having lost 22 or 23 of the final 30 contests in the Democratic primary.
> 
> If that happens, its tough to say how super-delegates will view a Clinton candidacy, especially now that the latest national polling (Rasmussen) already has her down by two points to political name.
> 
> 5. The Democrats will have a contested convention, and the Republicans wont.
> 
> Few saw this coming, but assuming Bernie Sanders maintains his pledge to contest the Democratic convention unless Clinton can get 2,383 pledged delegates by June 14th  which she cant, barring a miracle  only one of the two major parties will go to their convention divided, and with (not for nothing) the sort of logistical hurdles that come with that. For instance, when does Clinton roll out a Vice Presidential candidate? Before a convention she knows will be contested? At a time when a few super-delegates might abandon her?
> 
> The larger question: do some quantity of super-delegates switch to Sanders if the possibilities explored in items #1 through #4 above  particularly with respect to the upcoming primaries and caucuses  come to pass?
> 
> All we know for sure is that Ted Cruz dropping out of the Republican race has changed the Democratic race almost as profoundly as the Republican one.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/seth-...ers-wins-big-with-cruz-dropout_b_9834348.html


 

she still has a couple million vote lead over Bernie...... she has the super delegates....... she has the backing of the Democratic party......... Hillary has already moved to the general election......... the dems will make sure he doesn't get good press.......... his staying in Hurts Hillary........ which is good with me.


----------



## WeedHopper

Bernie can't catch Hillary, ,the dems have Made sure of it. They have DONE to Bernie  what they(the establishment ) wanted to do to Donald. Donald will beat Hillarys butt in the General.

Dang Hammy you can type,,,,,,lol.


----------



## SmokinMom

My teenage son is running around saying "make America great again", in the deepest voice he can make.  He might be a bigger supporter than you are Weedhopper, lol.

From what I've read, people are starting to warm up to political name.  And with Cruz gone, it'll really start happening.  I know republicans don't want another democrat in the White House.

Now would be a good time for Bernie to announce he's running for independent, then he'd stand a chance.


----------



## grass hopper

WOW! now thats a vent, ham. damn.. i love your passion and truly hope u are correct. damn...  anyway got popcorn ready.    love ur passion too weedhop. u have been right- so far.


----------



## WeedHopper

Thank you Grasshopper.  Honestly its not hard to figure. Ppl are sick and tired of the same old lying *** politicians doing nothing. My business has not been the same for several years. I need a Business man to fix business and stop ilegals from cutting Contractors throats because they have no License, ,,insurance,,or taxes to worry about. Ive been in Construction most my life and it has gotten worse and worse. Will he fix things,,i have no idea,,,but i know for Damn sure that lying *** Hillary wont do **** but line her pockets. Donalds pockets are already lined. 
Anyway, ,, i bet ya he is our next President ..


----------



## Rosebud

Why don't the bring charges against Hilary if they found some criminal activity..are they going to wait til she is in office?

Bernie... Bernie...Bernie... I can't speak of the republican nominee.. I am in shock and I am not of this world if this world votes for political name...


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> Why don't the bring charges against Hilary if they found some criminal activity..are they going to wait til she is in office?
> 
> Bernie... Bernie...Bernie... I can't speak of the republican nominee.. I am in shock and I am not of this world if this world votes for political name...


 


Romanian hacker Guccifer: I breached Clinton server, 'it was easy'

*EXCLUSIVE: *The infamous Romanian hacker known as Guccifer, speaking exclusively with Fox News, claimed he easily  and repeatedly  breached former Secretary of State Hillary Clintons personal email server in early 2013.   
"For me, it was easy ... easy for me, for everybody," Marcel Lehel Lazar, who goes by the moniker "Guccifer," told Fox News from a Virginia jail where he is being held.
Guccifers potential role in the Clinton email investigation was first reported by Fox News last month. The hacker subsequently claimed he was able to access the server  and provided extensive details about how he did it and what he found  over the course of a half-hour jailhouse interview and a series of recorded phone calls with Fox News. Fox News could not independently confirm Lazars claims.
The former secretary of states server held nearly 2,200 emails containing information now deemed classified, and another 22 at the Top Secret level.
The 44-year-old Lazar said he first compromised Clinton confidant Sidney Blumenthal's AOL account, in March 2013, and used that as a stepping stone to the Clinton server. He said he accessed Clintons server like twice, though he described the contents as not interest[ing] to him at the time. 
I was not paying attention. For me, it was not like the Hillary Clinton server, it was like an email server she and others were using with political voting stuff," Guccifer said.

The hacker spoke freely with Fox News from the detention center in Alexandria, Va., where hes been held since his extradition to the U.S. on federal charges relating to other alleged cyber-crimes. Wearing a green jumpsuit, Lazar was relaxed and polite in the monitored secure visitor center, separated by thick security glass. 
In describing the process, Lazar said he did extensive research on the web and then guessed Blumenthals security question. Once inside Blumenthal's account, Lazar said he saw dozens of messages from the Clinton email address.
Asked if he was curious about the address, Lazar merely smiled. Asked if he used the same security question approach to access the Clinton emails, he said no  then described how he allegedly got inside.
For example, when Sidney Blumenthal got an email, I checked the email pattern from Hillary Clinton, from Colin Powell from anyone else to find out the originating IP.  When they send a letter, the email header is the originating IP usually, Lazar explained. 
He said, then I scanned with an IP scanner."
Lazar  emphasized that he used readily available web programs to see if the server was alive and which ports were open. Lazar identified programs like netscan, Netmap, Wireshark and Angry IP, though it was not possible to confirm independently which, if any, he used.
In the process of mining data from the Blumenthal account, Lazar said he came across evidence that others were on the Clinton server.
"As far as I remember, yes, there were  up to 10, like, IPs from other parts of the world, he said. 
With no formal computer training, he did most of his hacking from a small Romanian village.
Lazar said he chose to use "proxy servers in Russia," describing them as the best, providing anonymity. 
Cyber experts who spoke with Fox News said the process Lazar described is plausible.The federal indictment Lazar faces in the U.S. for cyber-crimes specifically alleges he used "a proxy server located in Russia" for the Blumenthal compromise.
Each Internet Protocol (IP) address has a unique numeric code, like a phone number or home address.  The Democratic presidential front-runners home-brew private server was reportedly installed in her home in Chappaqua, N.Y., and used for all U.S. government business during her term as secretary of state.  
Former State Department IT staffer Bryan Pagliano, who installed and maintained the server, has been granted immunity by the Department of Justice and is cooperating with the FBI in its ongoing criminal investigation into Clintons use of the private server. An intelligence source told Fox News last month that Lazar also could help the FBI make the case that Clintons email server may have been compromised by a third party.
Asked what he would say to those skeptical of his claims, Lazar cited the evidence you can find in the Guccifer archives as far as I can remember." 
Writing under his alias Guccifer, Lazar released to media outlets in March 2013 multiple exchanges between Blumenthal and Clinton. They were first reported by the Smoking Gun. 
It was through the Blumenthal compromise that the Clintonemail.com accounts were first publicly revealed.
As recently as this week, Clinton said neither she nor her aides had been contacted by the FBI about the criminal investigation. Asked whether the server had been compromised by foreign hackers, she told MSNBC on Tuesday, No, not at all.
Recently extradited, Lazar faces trial Sept. 12 in the Eastern District of Virginia. He has pleaded not guilty to a nine-count federal indictment for his alleged hacking crimes in the U.S. Victims are not named in the indictment but reportedly include Colin Powell, a member of the Bush family and others including Blumenthal. 
Lazar spoke extensively about Blumenthals account, noting his emails were interesting and had information about the Middle East and what they were doing there.
After first writing to the accused hacker on April 19, Fox News accepted two collect calls from him, over a seven-day period, before meeting with him in person at the jail. During these early phone calls, Lazar was more guarded.
After the detention center meeting, Fox News conducted additional interviews by phone and, with Lazar's permission, recorded them for broadcast.  
While Lazar's claims cannot be independently verified, three computer security specialists, including two former senior intelligence officials, said the process described is plausible and the Clinton server, now in FBI custody, may have an electronic record that would confirm or disprove Guccifers claims.
"This sounds like the classic attack of the late 1990s. A smart individual who knows the tools and the technology and is looking for glaring weaknesses in Internet-connected devices," Bob Gourley, a former chief technology officer (CTO) for the Defense Intelligence Agency, said.   
Gourley, who has worked in cybersecurity for more than two decades, said the programs cited to access the server can be dual purpose. "These programs are used by security professionals to make sure systems are configured appropriately. Hackers will look and see what the gaps are, and focus their energies on penetrating a system," he said.
Cybersecurity expert Morgan Wright observed, "The Blumenthal account gave [Lazar] a road map to get to the Clinton server. ... You get a foothold in one system. You get intelligence from that system, and then you start to move."
In March, the New York Times reported the Clinton server security logs showed no evidence of a breach.  On whether the Clinton security logs would show a compromise, Wright made the comparison to a bank heist: "Lets say only one camera was on in the bank. If you dont have them all on, or the right one in the right locations, you wont see what you are looking for.
Gourley said the logs may not tell the whole story and the hard drives, three years after the fact, may not have a lot of related data left. He also warned: "Unfortunately, in this community, a lot people make up stories and it's hard to tell what's really true until you get into the forensics information and get hard facts. 
For Lazar, a plea agreement where he cooperates in exchange for a reduced sentence would be advantageous. He told Fox News he has nothing to hide and wants to cooperate with the U.S. government, adding that he has hidden two gigabytes of data that is too hot and it is a matter of national security.  
In early April, at the time of Lazars extradition from a Romanian prison where he already was serving a seven-year sentence for cyber-crimes, a former senior FBI official said the timing was striking.
Because of the proximity to Sidney Blumenthal and the activity involving Hillarys emails, [the timing] seems to be something beyond curious, said Ron Hosko, former assistant director of the FBIs Criminal Investigative Division from 2012-2014.
The FBI offered no statement to Fox News on the claims by Lazar. 
There was no immediate response from the Clinton campaign.

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...ifer-breached-clinton-server-it-was-easy.html


----------



## burnin1

Who will they pick? Will it really matter?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boIN-GG0gks[/ame]


----------



## Locked

Politicians running for president are graded by Politfact and the order runs in the way you would expect it to if you find yourself annoyed when Donald political name is speaking. Donald political name, the Republican front-runner, is at the bottom of the list with a sad 9% of true or mostly true statements. Just 9% of the things Donald political name says are mostly related to the truth.

political name lies so much that in 2015, Politifact awarded him the Lie of the Year for numerous statements he made, because the team couldnt pick the most egregious lie. Out of 77 statements checked, 76 of them were found to be mostly false to false to pants on fire lies.



What does it mean that the man who tells the most lies is the most popular with the Republican base? This is a question I would be asking myself if I were a Republican strategist. The answer is not simple, in spite of the escalating finger pointing on the right. But I would direct them toward their propensity for denial, lack of accountability, and refusal to take responsibility for their own policies.

I say this because it makes sense, but also, the rest of the list tells this story. Senator Ted Cruz, who is a con artist of the Sarah Palin variety but more educated and wily, gets a 24% rating for true or mostly true statements.

Now we will start to leave the land of conservative media bubbles and find reality.

In reality land, we have Governor John Kasich, the only Republican 2016 candidate who isnt terrifying for his lack of sanity, and Kasich has a 51% rate for saying things that are true or mostly true. Kasich is a hardcore Republican (anti union, anti women) but he hasnt left the planet. He is grounded in the reality of his ideology and he is sane. This distinguishes him from the rest of the Republican field and makes him the only viable alternative were a person to be voting Republican. But Republicans have nothing but contempt for Kasich. He doesnt lie enough to appease the base.
Kasich is tied with Senator Bernie Sanders, the Democratic Socialist, who is a fierce advocate of a government that works for the people, who also scores 51% of true and mostly true statements. I point out his ideology because the right has been taught scary things about Sanders, yet here he is at the top of the truth pile. Something to think about.

At the top, with a 52% true or mostly true rating is former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton, who also has a long record of fighting for the middle class and poor, working families, women and children.

Basically the top three are tied, with Clinton, Sanders and Kasich being the most honest in the 2016 field. These are the three grown ups in the race.

Republicans started off by not holding their own to the fire of accountability and those justifications and that sense of entitlement have been the only trickle down theyve seen. Now they have a party full of voters who do not want to deal with reality, who feel entitled to have privileges over minorities, and who love to be lied to. Think of the aging wealthy man who believes the young girl is with him because hes so hot. Thats the base level deception and emotional motivation driving the Republican party voters  they want someone who makes them feel good about themselves, who holds up a mirror that makes them hot, right and rich.

They love the lie because ideologies comfort the voter. Everyone wants to feel like they are right, righteous, and morally superior. The problem comes when people cant accept reality because reality says they were not right. And instead of admitting that and adjusting course, they demand that everyone get blamed equally while still claiming they never made a mistake. (And the fourth estate not only allows this but plays dumb regarding basic facts in order to make this work.) This level of petulant avoidance of reality is what got the Republican party to the point where their base loves the biggest liar the best.

They dont care that Donald political name lies; they love him because his lies soothe them. His lies appease them. His lies make them feel justified and righteous. His lies make them feel good about who they are. The voters are the children who do not want to be grown ups and the grown ups in the party have indulged them and fed them candy to keep from having to parent, and now they are stuck with a monster of a child.

http://www.politicususa.com/2016/03/31/ninety-one-percent-donald-political name-false.html


----------



## pcduck

I don't know what is worse.
Someone that lies to you all the time.
Or those that only lie half the time.


----------



## WeedHopper

Right Hammy all 10 million of us are stupid dreamers,,,just the Bernie Supporters are smart ppl.
Anytime we get involved in Elections,,we are all dreaming of a better future Little Brother,,whos to say your guy would do anything he said he would,,,oh yeah,,,his Supporters. You picked your guy,,i picked mine,,that doesnt make me stupid because his name wasnt Bernie. Bernie is going to a contested convention because he is running against a crook. political name is not because he was running against idiots. In the General, ,,he will win because Hillarys crap is about to catch up to her,,and bury her.
You guys can say whatever ya want. political name will be the next President.  If he does absolutely nothing,,he will accomplished exactly what Obama did,,nothing,,minus a screwed up Healthcare system. Which will be a plus. Lol


----------



## SmokinMom

My mom and stepdad are huge republicans and always donate to their chosen candidates.  They voted for Rubio in the primary.  They said they will back political name now.  Not sure if it matters here, but they are quite wealthy and successful.  I'm tired of the stereo typing of his supporters.

That article mentioned Hillary as being one of the honest ones, hahaha.


----------



## WeedHopper

Thay may be voting for Rubio anyway, ,,because he just may be on the ticket as VP.


----------



## Rosebud

Rubio just said he wouldn't support political name. Smart man.


----------



## burnin1

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4Ynr7crA4I[/ame]

Very Presidential.....


----------



## Locked

For those Berners who need a pick me up.  Don't believe the Lame Stream Media Hype. There is a legitimate and obtainable path for Bernie Sanders to get the nomination.  
This is short and to the point.  >http://www.feelthemath.org/


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> Rubio just said he wouldn't support political name. Smart man.



Cool,,,i cant stand that guy. Havent been watching the news today,,,but as far as im concerned that is very good news.
Rubio is an asshat who would fight Legalization of Marijuana,,,and anything else his God whispered  in his ear.


----------



## Locked

View attachment IMG_20160505_220405.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Now thats a funny. Lol


----------



## Locked

View attachment IMG_20160506_141032.jpg


----------



## Locked

View attachment IMG_20160506_141410.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Yep,,and they seem to be working pretty good so far. Good to see he believes in himself. Positive thinking. 
Hammy you could be a standup comedian.   Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## SmokinMom

Lol 

View attachment image.jpeg


----------



## Locked

8 years? I would take 4 followed by 8 years of Elizabeth Warren.


----------



## burnin1

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgiW0zg1qNg[/ame]
:rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper

:rofl:


----------



## Locked

View attachment giphy.gif


----------



## WeedHopper

Where do you guys get this crap.  Lol
Ruthless ya be. 
President ,,,,,Donald political name will be. 
Yehaaaaaaaaa, ,,


----------



## Locked

View attachment IMG_20160506_223108.jpg


----------



## Keef

I admire the Donald !--- He used his real world experience in business in politics !--He has a knack for the hostile business takeover !---He saw a broken Republican party and did a hostile takeover ! --- Don't know what the future holds but what was the Republican party is finished !--- Who am I to say he won't win though ?--Once the village idiot was even  elected to high office !--- Stranger things have happened !-- If this was a job application the Donald  probably wouldn't even get an interview ! --- Did they ever decide if it was gonna be O.K. for the delegates to bring guns to the RNC convention ? -- That seems like an important issue to me !


----------



## SmokinMom

The Hulk thing is funny.  Kinda reminds me of political name knocking out the other 16 republicans who wanted the position.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef,,,,Pretty much Everybody carries a gun in Texas,,,everywhere,,,so what? Hell they even have teachers carrying guns. Lol 
So some morons shoot each other at the convention,,who cares. :rofl:
Hostile takeover,,,,no the ppl took the party back,,it was already screwed up way before the Donald joined.
 I am a  Democrat voting for a Republican because i Hate Hillarys guts,,,and Bernie just aint my cup of tea,,besides if Bernie  could win,,, the Republican run House and Senate wouldn't let that old man do ****,,no more then they let Obamas Lame *** do anything. The only thing he did was screw up the Healthcare System even more then it already was.


----------



## WeedHopper

SmokinMom said:


> The Hulk thing is funny.  Kinda reminds me of political name knocking out the other 16 republicans who wanted the position.



Good one SM,,,that he did. Took their asses right out of the arena.  Yehaaaaaaaaa 
Now he is going to take Hillary for a ride and drop her butt off at one of her and Bills speaking engagements . :rofl:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Weedhopper, those who had NO health insurance before the Affordable Care Act would argue with you that Obama screwed up healthcare...


----------



## Grower13

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Weedhopper, those who had NO health insurance before the Affordable Care Act would argue with you that Obama screwed up healthcare...


 

Higher deductibles higher premiums and still the same number of uninsured......... lower standard of care.......  also the largest coverage provider  is shutting the doors........ the 3rd leading cause of death now is medical error........... all this equals failure THG.


----------



## WeedHopper

I had no Health care coverage ,,, cant afford it now eather THG,,,so it didnt help the average blue collar worker at all. 
It helped those with pre conditions,and im glad for them,,,but everybody else got Screwed.


----------



## Locked

SmokinMom said:


> The Hulk thing is funny.  Kinda reminds me of political name knocking out the other 16 republicans who wanted the position.



Yeah that wasn't a hard thing to do and says more about the sad state the GOP is in than anything else.


----------



## Locked

View attachment IMG_20160507_122315.jpg


----------



## Locked

View attachment IMG_20160507_123120.jpg


----------



## Bongofury

I am now on medicare. I have already hit the donut hole. My medication will be soooo expensive now I can't afford to keep taking it. Obamacare is going to KILL ME. The co-pays are so high I shy away from going to the Specialist Dr's. Thanks a lot Obama.


----------



## WeedHopper

I have never been so ashamed of my Country ,,,says the ppl that dont like political name,,,go figure. Lol
So they were not ashamed of Bill Clintons crap in office,,,or JFK,s womanizing crap,,Nixons dumb ace,,,and many other Presidents  stupid crap while in office,,,but they are ashamed of political name.. thats funny and stupid.


----------



## WeedHopper

Bongofury said:


> I am now on medicare. I have already hit the donut hole. My medication will be soooo expensive now I can't afford to keep taking it. Obamacare is going to KILL ME. The co-pays are so high I shy away from going to the Specialist Dr's. Thanks a lot Obama.



Exactly


----------



## Locked

View attachment IMG_20160507_133151.jpg


----------



## SmokinMom

Bongofury said:


> I am now on medicare. I have already hit the donut hole. My medication will be soooo expensive now I can't afford to keep taking it. Obamacare is going to KILL ME. The co-pays are so high I shy away from going to the Specialist Dr's. Thanks a lot Obama.



Yep.  We used to have great insurance.  Not anymore.  We've had to go without meds and skip dr appts because we didn't have the funds at the time.


----------



## Bongofury

SmokinMom said:


> Yep.  We used to have great insurance.  Not anymore.  We've had to go without meds and skip dr appts because we didn't have the funds at the time.



You know SM, If we were illegal aliens we would be getting our meds free, and I worked hard all my life to pay for it...... I'm tired of being hosed. political name will fix it for the hard working American's. You know, Make America Great Again. American's 1st for a change.


----------



## WeedHopper

:yeahthat:


----------



## Keef

8 years of the Senate not doing it's job and it Obama's fault !--- Jesus Christ couldn't have gotten anything done in the last 8 years if he had been president !--- Healthcare is broken!--Been broken long before Obama!-- I spent 20 years working in hospitals !-- The wife still does !--- How's  the Donald gonna fix that ?---He's gonna create a deportation force ?-- modeled after Hitler SS ?--
In order for government to function as designed requires the president and Congress to work together !--Last 8 years the Republican party has all but shut the government process down !-- Are U guys really proud of that !-- All this stuff about lying Hilary ? -- Has she been charged with any crime ? ---The thing about the e-mail server and Benegazi-- is that all they got ?-- Don't get me wrong I'm not trying to decide who to vote for I'm trying to decide who to vote against !-- Promise me things I know U can't deliver on (like a wall or that U gonna deport 11 million people )--and Yup I do smell a liar !


----------



## Locked

Keef said:


> 8 years of the Senate not doing it's job and it Obama's fault !--- Jesus Christ couldn't have gotten anything done in the last 8 years if he had been president !--- Healthcare is broken!--Been broken long before Obama!-- I spent 20 years working in hospitals !-- The wife still does !--- How's  the Donald gonna fix that ?---He's gonna create a deportation force ?-- modeled after Hitler SS ?--
> In order for government to function as designed requires the president and Congress to work together !--Last 8 years the Republican party has all but shut the government process down !-- Are U guys really proud of that !-- All this stuff about lying Hilary ? -- Has she been charged with any crime ? ---The thing about the e-mail server and Benegazi-- is that all they got ?-- Don't get me wrong I'm not trying to decide who to vote for I'm trying to decide who to vote against !-- Promise me things I know U can't deliver on (like a wall or that U gonna deport 11 million people )--and Yup I do smell a liar !




I agree with almost all of this except for the Hillary part. She and her husband are corrupt and the Clinton Foundation is nothing more than a slush fund for money for favors. I voted for Obama twice even though he is nowhere Liberal or Progressive enough in my opinion. He still was a better choice than the Republicans had to offer and $Hillary. The level of Obstructionism in Congress is downright Treasonous.


----------



## WeedHopper

If ya read my post you will see that i agree about the do nothing Congress, ,,nor do i blame Obama for their nonsense. But Obama did screw up the Healthcare System even more then it was. Donald cant fix all their crap overnight. He may not do ****,,,but ill take my chances with him,,just as i did with Obama. I believed Obama but it didnt work out so good because of the Republican ran House and Senate.  Now im taking my chances with the Donald,,,cant be any worse that that lying *** Hillary or anothef 4 yrs of nothing happening in Congress because they were pissed off from loosing to Bernie.


----------



## pcduck

Not the actual emails, but that she lied about it. Just like Martha when she went to prison.


----------



## Keef

Hilary is  about my age and I'm sure that she knows more about computers than me but I don't even know what a server is !--- Then if U send some e-mail and the subject matter is later classified and you're asked if U ever sent an e-mail about a classified subject -- What is the correct answer ? -- Hey I stay confused half the time I am not advocating anybody !!--I just like to understand others thought processes !---For me it's more like picking which party will put me in jail for growing weed !-- I choose none of the above !--


----------



## Keef

I think we are seeing the birth of a 3 party system !--- A liberal left party --a centrists party and a conservative party !--- It will be interesting to see where we go from here !--


----------



## WeedHopper

political name is your best bet because he will leave it up to the State's.  Cruz would have destroyed everything, ,,Hillary will let the DEA do whatever the hell they want,,Bernie cant win. So whats left?


----------



## Keef

I hear U Hopper but I remember other people who ran for president that promised great change ---George Wallace ---Ross Perot !--Mane I ran weed during  the Reagan Era !-- Everyone got an opinion and to me he was da devil !--- He put so many people in jail for weed it ain't funny !


----------



## WeedHopper

Donald is greedy, ,loves Money,,,he will not mess with State MJ Laws.


----------



## SmokinMom

All politicians are liars.  They say whatever we want to hear.


----------



## powerplanter

You should all watch the Documentary "Requiem for the American dream" by Noam Chomsky.  It's an eye opener.  :joint4:


----------



## WeedHopper

It kills me when ppl say he treats women bad. Where are all these women he has treated so badly? Why arnt they coming out of the woodwork? Total complete crap. Media Hype. He has a problem with nasty ace Rosie O'Donnell, ,,so what,,,i cant stand her eather. He had a problem with Megan Kelly,and Surgery face,,Cara Carleton "Carly" Fiorina that were talking crap because they didnt want him running,,,so what. Three women does not make that case. Most women are against him because they are for Hillary, ,,go figure,,what a surprise. If it were true these women would be having a field day telling all they knew.
Most all the Women who know him or have worked with and for him,,,are voting for him...


----------



## Keef

Mongo - Just a pawn in the game of life !


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Mongo - Just a pawn in the game of life !



Mongo was the name of the guy in Blazing Saddles. Lol


----------



## Locked

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...-said-about-women_us_55d356a8e4b07addcb442023


----------



## Locked

http://www.slate.com/articles/news_...d_trump_has_one_core_philosophy_misogyny.html


----------



## Locked

http://www.bustle.com/articles/1318...es-from-2015-are-honestly-just-the-tip-of-the


----------



## Locked

http://hollywoodlife.com/2016/03/15/donald-political name-sexist-remarks-women-gross-hate-insults/


Sorry he is a misogynistic pig.


----------



## Locked

Presidential candidate Bernie Sanders recently did an interview with CBS revolving around agriculture. Sanders has not yet elaborated on his claims, but he reportedly attests that a scheduled interview with CBS was cancelled because Monsanto threatened to sue the network.

During a town hall meeting, a citizen asked Sanders what he thought of GMOs and Monsanto. Sanders reportedly says:

Monsanto is a very, very powerful corporation. They are one of the leaders in food technology and basically working hard to transform our food system. Let me tell you a funny story, or not so funny. In my state, a great dairy state, we have a lot of dairy cows. There was an effort to put what was called BGH, bovine growth hormone, which is a stimulant that makes cows produce cows more milk but is unhealthy. I was against that.

Ill never forget this. I was invited by CBS, not a small company, to appear on television to talk about why I was opposed to bovine growth hormone. CBS then called me up and said, Well, Monsanto is threatening to sue us, so we cant go on with it. They are very powerful.
Bernie Sanders didnt elaborate on when this conversation took place, but his claim is not unusual compared to those made by others. Dr. Arpad Pustazai was one of the first scientists to be shut-up by the biotech industry, and there have been dozens more. Dr. Thierry Vrain, a former biotechnologist himself, has blown the whistle on the industry as well. Kirk Azevedo was also once employed by Monsanto, but later exposed the dangers of Bt toxins in GE plants.

The point here is that Monsanto has more control than the average citizen is aware of. It looks like silencing a presidential candidate is just another day at the office for Monsanto.

Source: naturalsociety.com

http://www.lifeprevention.com/2016/...lled-because-monsanto-was-threatening-to-sue/


----------



## WeedHopper

Again Hammy,,,Clinton was doing women in his office,,,JFK was doing women everywhere, im mean give me a freaking break. Also where are they and why are they not talking **** to the Media.  I can pull up **** on lots of Presidents. You guys are funny as hell. Might want to read some REAL HISTORY on Presidents and their Escapades. Speaking of Massagenist, ,,i need one ,,my back hurts. Lol
I wounder what the 15 nastiest things Hillary said about Clintons girlfriends. :rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper

http://www.theguardian.com/commenti...political name-misogyny-republican-candidates


----------



## WeedHopper

Feminist rankings of US Presidents 
http://www.bustle.com/articles/1044...from-the-wonderful-jimmy-carter-to-the-sexist


----------



## WeedHopper

Racist Presidents
http://www.alternet.org/civil-liber...resident-5-surprising-candidates-who-fit-bill


----------



## WeedHopper

We can do this all day Hammy and it aint gonna change your mind or mine,,or the other 10 million voters who cast their vote for political name,,,with more to come. It is fun though. I love to google.


----------



## Keef

Hopper what ever U do -- Don't tell Hammy I'm genetically modifying weed through genetic doubling !---I seen all those protesters waving signs about GMO foods !-- I'm just  inducing polyploidy to turn regular diploid weed into tetraploid weed !---Is that against the ten commandments? -- Wait !--I don't care !---Making Frankenplants in a pickle jar !-- If that's  wrong I don't want to be right !--- I just want to break 40% THC in a plant !--Is that too much to ask ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Im gonna snitch you out as soon as i see Hammy,,,you tetraploider devil. Evil man child. Gods gonna get you buddie, ,,soon as he is done helping the players in the NBA and NFL.  :rofl:


----------



## Keef

Hopper U a political name fan U should know this stuff !---Is that hair real ? ---Looks scary !--- I saw him walk to a helicopter and it never moved !--Is he like a cyborg or something ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah its his hair,,,but his hair do sucks. Personally never liked the guy Keef,,,but i like him more the the other idiots. Ii have NEVER been a political name fan,,,hated his stupid show and thought he was a prick. But,,,,,,,i have worked for a very wealthy man for ovef 20yrs that is a ****,,,but he has helped keep my Business going and paying my bills. In tbe 20yrs i have spoken to the ******* maybe a dozen times,,and thats it in all those yrs. Doesnt freaking matter to me that he is an asssssss. He makes me money and feeds my family because he is a shrewd business man. So that is why i could give a crap if Donald is a greedy basterd and an asshat. Fix the Economy that has been stagnant for freaking ever, ,,stop the ilegals from killing Contractors,and our Welfare System, ,,build our Army back up and take care of the Veterans . If he does just the 1st one ill be better off then before he took office . If he doesnt do a damn thing,,,its the samething that Hillary or Bernie would have done,,absolutely nothing.


----------



## Keef

Good Luck to him Hopper !-- I just want them to end prohibition so I can work !--- I'm making my own tetra--Umbra growing  some seed from the CWO tetraploid and I'm scheming on getting  Billy Budd's Pink Kush tetra out of Canada !---carve me out  niche then we talking cash money business !--Don't matter who's president to me !---Just let me work !-- Won't be no Overlord working me no more !---


----------



## WeedHopper

We will see. Obama promised us the moon and stars,,gave us crap. Said his meetings with congress or senators  would be with the media at the table or in the room to where everybody could be held accountable to the public for there part. What freaking meetings was he talking about? Lying basterd. 
Anyway,,we wil see what political name does if he beats Hillarys crooked ace.


----------



## Keef

That we will Hopper !-- Starting another batch of seed to treat !--- I'm trying a little of that Master Kush oil tonight !--- Texas ain't ready for vaping hash oil Cuz !---That why I got to have me one them CO2 'sheens  and that trick pony !---


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef your high again. Wrong thread, this is the Politically correct thread ,,we dont talk weed here,,,we only talk **** to each other about asshats that wouldnt give us the time of day in the real world.. :rofl:


----------



## Keef

Me high ? -- U know weed don't 'fect me none !-- I know exactly where I'm at !--- Psst !-- Hopper where we at again ?-- Yea !-- for president --Who we rooting for again ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Crazy Bastage,,,you must be my brother from another mother.  Lol


----------



## Keef

It's this oil Hopper !---D.D. left her V-stick with a Master Kush cartridge on it at home  !---I was just checking to see if it still worked it does !--- This sheet should be against the law !---


----------



## WeedHopper

Lol ,,,,,it is ,,,,Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## powerplanter

What's your point wh?  He's a racist prick but we've had them in office before and its ok??


----------



## WeedHopper

Racist says who,,the ilegals and Islamic asshats,,,lol,,,and yeah if thats your take on it. I want him in office over Moron Cruz,,lying *** Hillary or the Bern who cant win. 
By the way glad to have ya in the thread Powerplant. Yehaaaaaaaaa Just dont get butt hurt and start getting mad. We all have our opinions, ,,and ya know what they say bout those.
By the way,,who are you supporting?


----------



## SmokinMom

The republicans are slowly coming around.  Those who don't are the ones dividing the party, not political name.  While he does say some pretty stupid stuff sometimes, he stands his ground and won't give in.  A strength that will benefit our country greatly.

I think what needs to be done is for the establishment to hear what the political name supporters are saying.  It would speak volumes.

political name is no racist.  The media sure likes spinning things around.  They will do all they can to divide the Republican Party.  It's everywhere you look.

Something is very wrong here.


----------



## Keef

This one time there was such a political divide we had a war !---I never figured out the "Civil" part !----
One thing I can't tolerate is intolerance !---


----------



## WeedHopper

SmokinMom said:


> The republicans are slowly coming around.  Those who don't are the ones dividing the party, not political name.  While he does say some pretty stupid stuff sometimes, he stands his ground and won't give in.  A strength that will benefit our country greatly.
> 
> I think what needs to be done is for the establishment to hear what the political name supporters are saying.  It would speak volumes.
> 
> political name is no racist.  The media sure likes spinning things around.  They will do all they can to divide the Republican Party.  It's everywhere you look.
> 
> Something is very wrong here.



Yes Mam,,you are correct.


----------



## WeedHopper

Q. What caused the Civil War?

While many still debate the ultimate causes of the Civil War, Pulitzer Prize-winning author James McPherson writes that, "The Civil War started because of uncompromising differences between the free and slave states over the power of the national government to prohibit slavery in the territories that had not yet become states. When Abraham Lincoln won election in 1860 as the first Republican president on a platform pledging to keep slavery out of the territories, seven slave states in the deep South seceded and formed a new nation, the Confederate States of America. The incoming Lincoln administration and most of the Northern people refused to recognize the legitimacy of secession. They feared that it would discredit democracy and create a fatal precedent that would eventually fragment the no-longer United States into several small, squabbling countries


The election of 1860 was one of the most unusual in American history. In a four-way race brought on by a split in the Democratic Party, Abraham Lincoln's name did not even appear on the ballot in most Southern states.  In the electoral college, Lincoln solidly carried the free states of the Northeast and Northwest.  Breckenridge won the slaveholding states, with the exception of Tennessee, Virginia and Kentucky in the Upper South, which went to Bell.  Douglas, though he made a solid showing in the popular vote, only took electoral votes from Missouri and New Jersey
Abraham Lincoln of Illinois, Republican Party: 39.8%
Stephen A. Douglas of Illinois, Northern Democratic Party: 29.5%
John C. Breckenridge of Kentucky, Southern Democratic Party: 18.1%
John Bell of Tennessee, Constitutional Union Party: 12.6%

Q. What role did African-Americans play in the war effort?

With the issuance of the Emancipation Proclamation in September 1862, African-Americans - both free and runaway slaves - came forward to volunteer for the Union cause in substantial numbers. Beginning in October, approximately 180,000 African-Americans, comprising 163 units, served in the U.S. Army, and 18,000 in the Navy. That month, the 1st Kansas Colored Volunteers repulsed a Confederate attack at Island Mound, Missouri. Men of the U.S.C.T. (United States Colored Troops) units went on to distinguish themselves on battlefields east and west - at Port Hudson, Louisiana; Honey Springs, Oklahoma; Fort Wagner, South Carolina; New Market Heights, Virginia. African Americans constituted 10% of the entire Union Army by the end of the war, and nearly 40,000 died over the course of the war.


----------



## Grower13

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7I92r9GqUw[/ame]


----------



## Grower13

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTbkbH3x7LQ[/ame]


----------



## WeedHopper

Funny as hell G13.


----------



## SmokinMom

:rofl::  loved those.


----------



## powerplanter

I'm not mad wh, i like a good debate as well. I'm actually pretty sinacle. I thinkTrump is right, it's rigged.


----------



## SmokinMom

BUSINESS  MAY 9 2016, 4:26 PM ET
Bernie Sanders' Plans Could Add $21 Trillion to the Debt: Analysis

A trillion here, a trillion there, and pretty soon you're talking about a real "Bern" for American's debt &#8212; and possibly the overall economy.

Presidential contender Bernie Sanders' broadly progressive tax and spending proposals would add a whopping $21 trillion to the national debt over the next decade, according to a joint analysis released Monday.

That amount far exceeds the $14 trillion in debt currently owed by the federal government.

The massive additional debt represents the net bill for the Vermont senator's proposals to implement a single-payer health-care system, provide generous long-term care services, provide free public college tuition and paid family leave, and expand Social Security.

Read more here:

http://www.nbcnews.com/business/bus...s-could-add-21-trillion-debt-analysis-n570781


----------



## Locked

SmokinMom said:


> BUSINESS  MAY 9 2016, 4:26 PM ET
> Bernie Sanders' Plans Could Add $21 Trillion to the Debt: Analysis
> 
> A trillion here, a trillion there, and pretty soon you're talking about a real "Bern" for American's debt  and possibly the overall economy.
> 
> Presidential contender Bernie Sanders' broadly progressive tax and spending proposals would add a whopping $21 trillion to the national debt over the next decade, according to a joint analysis released Monday.
> 
> That amount far exceeds the $14 trillion in debt currently owed by the federal government.
> 
> The massive additional debt represents the net bill for the Vermont senator's proposals to implement a single-payer health-care system, provide generous long-term care services, provide free public college tuition and paid family leave, and expand Social Security.
> 
> Read more here:
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/business/bus...s-could-add-21-trillion-debt-analysis-n570781




Yawn.  Been down this road already. Not true.  

View attachment FB_IMG_1445887840748.jpg


----------



## Grower13

Bernie couldn't run a Burger King much less this country........... :batman:


----------



## Keef

I'm bout fed up with all of them !-- I'm trying to drum up support for a True Outsider I think we can all get behind !----I think it's time to draft-- The great and wise Willie Nelson for president !--


----------



## Locked

Grower13 said:


> Bernie couldn't run a Burger King much less this country........... :batman:



Is that really what you are going to go with? I guess you are more of a cut and paste guy when it comes to actual substance.


----------



## Grower13

Hamster Lewis said:


> Is that really what you are going to go with? I guess you are more of a cut and paste guy when it comes to actual substance.


 

Bernie's Burger King would be Chaos........ no control or leadership....... the employees would be running over him in short order....... he's no leader....... he can't even win by offering free stuff......... he was beat before he even started......... didn't you cut and paste the kool-aid laughable fantasyland info in your last post?


----------



## WeedHopper

Im with ya Keef, ,willie for President, ,,Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## WeedHopper

Have it your way at Bernie King,,,Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## SmokinMom

A mustard whopper with cheese please.  I don't do mayonnaise or onions.


----------



## Grower13

Friendly Fire even says Bernie can't add....... much less run a Burger King


More Signs Of Fuzzy Math In The Bernie Sanders Health Plan
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/bernie-sanders-health_us_56b25e8fe4b04f9b57d83008


----------



## Grower13

SmokinMom said:


> A mustard whopper with cheese please. I don't do mayonnaise or onions.


 

You'll get it the way Bernie says......... and pay dearly for the crappy thing....... sheep says another serving of govt please.......... cows are bad anyway....... they cause global warming.


----------



## WeedHopper

Hammy you are a very loyal person. You should be a Captain of a ship,,if you catch my drift.  Lol


----------



## Keef

Hey about the Donald and weed ?--With money being no object --- If Donald was gonna buy some weed --What variety U think he would buy ?---Where bouts U think ole Keef could get a cut of that ? -- I'm having trouble laying hands on that Pink Kush out of Canada !-- Vote for Willie !


----------



## SmokinMom

Hammy, if you believe everything Bernie says, you're sadly mistaken.


----------



## WeedHopper

I damn sure dont believe everything Donald says thats for sure,,,but he will do more then the other freaking choices we have or had. Hillary is the biggest liar of them all,,,Bernie cant win.


----------



## SmokinMom

Bernie would do a helluva lot better running as an independent.  The way things are going, Hillary and Donald have lots of haters..lol.  Bernie might have a chance if he did.


----------



## Rosebud

fact check 70 % of what donald speaks is lies.  Really Chris Christy? Can he get any worse then choosing him?  New attorney general, the biggest crook ever... i hope not.

Why haven't they indicted hillary? Oh maybe they don't have anything after 8 trials?

Go Bernie... I love my little birdy bernie sticker.


----------



## Keef

If I was a betting man not playing favorites just looking to bet on who wins !--- If the Democrats can unite behind a Clinton/ Sanders ticket --- I just can't see how political name/ ?--- Can even come close in the general election !-- I'm predicting a 60/40 % win in the general if the Democrats can unite !-- If not the Donald might have a chance !-- Only one thing he can do now to improve his chances is quit talking !-- People believe in this candidate or that candidate! -- My Grandpa he said believe in one hand and sh** in the other and see which one gets full first !


----------



## SmokinMom

I agree.  political name needs to keep his trap shut..lol.


----------



## WeedHopper

Lol,,,political name wouldnt be political name if he shut up. Who the hell knows what's going to happen, ,,i have no clue.  I do believe Donald will win,,,but ya just never know. Guess we will just have to wait and see. I haven't been watching any of that crap lately.  Kinda sick of it all to be honest. Im just letting things go for now. I like posting here cause its fun to mess with everybody about political name.  :smoke1:


----------



## Bongofury

...political name...political name...political name...


----------



## Grower13

Hillary be hearing footsteps........ and Bernie too.


Dead heat: political name, Clinton tied in 3 swing-state polls

The poll shows close races in Florida, Pennsylvania and Ohio.


By Nick Gass

05/10/16 06:00 AM EDT


Read more: http://www.politico.com/story/2016/...lorida-ohio-pennsylvania-222994#ixzz48HMyeGxn 
Follow us: @politico on Twitter | Politico on Facebook


----------



## WeedHopper

political name set down with Megan Kelly for an interview. Seem to go very well,,they were even laughing about their fued. Thought it was cool that they are putting it pretty much behind them.


----------



## yarddog

Here's our guy!!


----------



## WeedHopper

Thats our guy. Im ready to get behind him right now. Just dont get in front of him are you will get a foot in your ***. :rofl:


----------



## Keef

I used to work for that guy !--- 
U do realize if political name wins the democratic House of Representatives is gonna do the same thing to him the Republican party did to Obama for 8 years and he ain't gonna be able to do squat ! -- Takes congress and the president to pass bills into law !--- Halting the function of the government for 8 years has not helped the Republican party !--- The real struggle for which direction the country goes lies not in the presidential race but in the struggle for control of the Senate !--- A democratic controlled senate House and Senate with a political name president and he's powerless to get anything done !--It will be interesting to say the least !


----------



## Locked

http://www.motherjones.com/politics...ame-white-nationalist-afp-delegate-california


----------



## Grower13

View attachment 56d72de648731.image.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Hamster Lewis said:


> http://www.motherjones.com/politics...ame-white-nationalist-afp-delegate-california



Cool,,,now maybe all the hood wearing racist basterds in the Senate and House will work with him. Cause they sure hated our Black President.  Lol
On the other hand ,,,Bernie thinks only Black ppl are poor,,,and he resides in the whitest state in the Union.
http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-m...-sanders-wrong-say-when-youre-white-you-dont/


----------



## Rosebud

Woohoo Hammy!!!! WV


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> Woohoo Hammy!!!! WV


 

lots of political name peeps voting for Bernie in WV........:joint4:


----------



## Locked

WeedHopper said:


> Cool,,,now maybe all the hood wearing racist basterds in the Senate and House will work with him. Cause they sure hated our Black President.  Lol
> On the other hand ,,,Bernie thinks only Black ppl are poor,,,and he resides in the whitest state in the Union.
> http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-m...-sanders-wrong-say-when-youre-white-you-dont/



Did you read the whole article you linked to?  Says the following day he said he misspoke and explained what he was actually trying to get across. 

Meanwhile political name says vile and nasty things and then doubles and triples down on them. Even when he knows they are false. 
On a side note.  As an Atheist I find it funny that the old Jewish guy is more of a Christian than the supposed god fearing religious candidates.


----------



## Keef

Had me on pins and needles watching the primary results from West Virginia! --It was close I was worried for awhile there political name was gonna lose !--- 
Mr. Lewis what denomination of Christian is Atheist ? -- Is that one of those Episcopalian break away groups ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Dang he only won 69% of the vote in WV,,,:smoke1:
I guess all those ppl are just stupid ppl with a stupid dream,,,lol


----------



## Grower13

Now Hammy be judging who has the most religion.......... like it makes Bernie better/more believable/superior to ........ Really?


----------



## WeedHopper

Hamster Lewis said:


> Did you read the whole article you linked to?  Says the following day he said he misspoke and explained what he was actually trying to get across.
> 
> Meanwhile political name says vile and nasty things and then doubles and triples down on them. Even when he knows they are false.
> On a side note.  As an Atheist I find it funny that the old Jewish guy is more of a Christian than the supposed god fearing religious candidates.





No i did not read the whole article because it bored me,,,kinda like Bernie bores me.
And i am definitely an Atheist,,, so i try not to judge anyones lack of Religion,,,,,:rofl:


----------



## Grower13

WeedHopper said:


> Dang he only won 69% of the vote in WV,,,lol.


 

political name voters in WV hate Hillary......... so they turned out big for Bernie...... they had no one to vote for.


----------



## Grower13

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROBTDSK46aU[/ame]


----------



## WeedHopper

Now thats funny.......Bernie is beating Hillary.  Awesome, ,,i love this ****,,,Bernie is doing a good job for Donald political name of screwing Hillary.  Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## SmokinMom

Weedhopper, it says I can't give you anymore rep until I spread some around, lol.

Congrats to Bernie tonight.


----------



## Keef

6% points with 20% of the vote in ? -- In a contest that has what 3 delegates at stake ? --- If he could win like 70 more states with that kind of margin he could catch up !
political name got 69 % of the vote when no one was running against him ? --  and That was 69% of the people who bothered to vote after everyone else dropped out !-- Yea!-- political name won Nebraska !-- That was close !
I was worried for the man !-- When U the only one running--- loosing would be hard to live with !


----------



## WeedHopper

Whats cool is these ppl dont have to turn out in these numbers for political name to win ,,but they are anyway. That says alot of ppl support my poison that i picked. Yehaaaaaaaaa
And loosing is always hard to swallow ,,,i hate loosing. When i do,,it pisses me off and drives me to do better the next time.


----------



## WeedHopper

SmokinMom said:


> Weedhopper, it says I can't give you anymore rep until I spread some around, lol.
> 
> Congrats to Bernie tonight.



Yeah SM i had the same problem, ,,pissed me off long time ago, ,so i stopped using that feature,,,and yes im loving me some Bernie. :rofl:


----------



## Keef

Props to political name and Bernie !--- Guess U shouldn't go to WV and say U gonna get rid of all the coal mines and jobs !---They no likey !---


----------



## WeedHopper

What is Salem burning at the stake tonight?? Oh yeah,,,that would be Witch Hillary.  Yehaaaaaaaaa
Bernie is burning Hillarys ace. Thank you Bernie.  :rofl:

By the way,,,that old man means business.  I got to give him a fist bump. I like Bernie, ,but he cant do what i need done. The kids like him for some reason. Did he offer them candy or an XBox or something? Lol
He will never do anything,,because he can't, ,,he does not have the powerbof a Dictator


----------



## Keef

Hopper there was a totalof about 250,000 votes in the democratic and republican primaries in WV !-- Just to keep that hinny whipping Bernie gave Hilary in prospective --- I think more people than that voted in the last election in Waco !


----------



## WeedHopper

political name :smoke1:


----------



## Grower13

"crazy Bernie"......... political name has given him a name........


----------



## Rosebud

man baby political name


----------



## Grower13

shining example of socialism at work.......... who is going?


Brazilian soccer star urges tourists to skip Rio Olympics 
Brazil soccer great Rivaldo is telling tourists to stay away from the Olympics in Rio de Janeiro because of the danger of endemic violence.

Rivaldo posted the warning on his Instagram account and alluded to the case of a 17-year-old woman killed on Saturday in a shootout.

"Things are getting uglier here every day," Rivaldo wrote. "I advise everyone with plans to visit Brazil for the Olympics in Rio &#8212; to stay home. You'll be putting your life at risk here. This is without even speaking about the state of public hospitals and all the Brazilian political mess. Only God can change the situation in our Brazil."
The Olympics open in just under three months.

In a recent statement, Amnesty International said at least 11 people were killed in police shootings in Rio's impoverished favelas in April. It said at least 307 people were killed by police last year, accounting for 20 percent of the homicides in the city.

Violence is one in a long line of problems facing South America's first Olympics. Although venues are largely ready, the Zika virus, water pollution, and lukewarm tickets sales are worrying organizers. In addition, Brazil is in its deepest recession in decades and President Dilma Rousseff is fighting impeachment


----------



## Locked

http://www.motherjones.com/kevin-drum/2015/06/heres-why-libertarians-are-mostly-men


----------



## Grower13

Hamster Lewis said:


> http://www.motherjones.com/kevin-drum/2015/06/heres-why-libertarians-are-mostly-men


 

ad pops up asking if I still had Obama's back and would tell congress that....... and asked for a donation for dems........... then they wanted to tell me about Libertarians............. lmao........ Hammy you need to check some other flavors of Kool-Aid every once in a Blue Moon........


----------



## WeedHopper

Libertarian,,,,is that someone who checks out books or tells you to be quite?


----------



## Keef

I know Hopper I dated a Libertarian that worked at the local library !---Looked all prim and proper with that hair pulled back and them black rimmed glasses --- but when U got her alone ---That girl was a freak !--I'd vote for her !


----------



## WeedHopper

See,,thats what i thought. Lol


----------



## SmokinMom

Nothing wrong with libertarian.

Nothing wrong with republican.

Nothing wrong with democrat.

It's just the people who represent them.  :laugh:

Damn.  I'm higher than I thought I was.  :rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper

I told ya not to talk about Librarians. Lol
Freaking Pothead.  Lol


----------



## Grower13

Hamster Lewis said:


> http://www.motherjones.com/kevin-drum/2015/06/heres-why-libertarians-are-mostly-men


 
here is my message.........


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNIGrhhpNsU[/ame]


----------



## WeedHopper

Big Brother at work.
Can we say Hitler.


----------



## grass hopper

Grower13 said:


> here is my message.........
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNIGrhhpNsU


 
 is she the only one??


----------



## Locked

grass hopper said:


> is she the only one??



No there are one or two more.


----------



## Locked

For those who say Bernie didn't get anything done in Congress. 

http://m.dailykos.com/story/2016/04...who-ever-said-Sanders-doesn-t-get-things-done


----------



## Locked

View attachment IMG_20160512_194451.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

Hamster Lewis said:


> No there are one or two more.



Bernie cant and hasnt done **** in Congress.
Hammy the ship has sunk,,Bernie is done. You going down with the ship are ya? political name is going to kick Democrat ***. Lol


----------



## Locked

WeedHopper said:


> Bernie cant and hasnt done **** in Congress.
> Hammy the ship has sunk,,Bernie is done. You going down with the ship are ya? political name is going to kick Democrat ***. Lol



As much as I wish the Establishment will get stuck with a President political name, I just don't see him winning. Even against $Hillary. As for Bernie not getting anything done. Believe what you want but I don't agree at all.  Oh, and it is a Fact that he is not done. Don't let that Lame Stream Media leech into your Brain. It will be a Contested Convention and there is a chance Bernie will go into it ahead in actual Pledged Delegates.  All of that is not even mentioning $Hills FBI Problems.


----------



## Grower13

Hamster Lewis said:


> View attachment 235805


 

Sweden has the toughest immigration policies on the planet........ your not welcome to go live there Hammy......... also Detroit like most cities being run by liberal democrats are failing......... Baltimore, New Orleans, Chicago, San Francisco......... all have strict gun laws yet have the highest instance of  guns crimes in the country.


----------



## WeedHopper

Hammy,,,political name will kick Hillarys ***. He is already bringing the Republican party together, ,which they said coulnt be done. ..He will unit the Party and the Country .
You will never get everyone to agree, ,,but in a Democracy, ,all you need is a majority .


----------



## Grower13

Even if Hillary gets indicted which it is not looking good for her right now.......... Bernie will not become the dems candidate ........ political name or Warren or both will get the nod........ Bernie is  becoming the black sheep in the party......... with polls being close for Hillary vs political name......... don't expect the Dems to continue to play nice with Bernie........ if Hillary wasn't so desperate for the Bernie votes he'd been shown the cliff to jump off of a while ago....

The Dems are gonna tell us Bernie can't run a Burger King before long......... he'll be thrown under the bus as soon as they don't need or can't use him any longer.


----------



## Keef

My man Cruz is getting back in the race !--- Thank U Jesus !-- Will ya'll pray for him ?


----------



## Rosebud

I am not of this world. What happened to decency, civility, kindness, integrity.  Blaming hill for bill's affairs makes me want to do something really horrible... i don't know what yet.  I am over it.. All i can do is shake my head. Hamster, love your loyalty. I was excited that the WSJ said bernie had a way... The media is as guilty of political name being the nominee as anyone.  Let me reiterate, i am not of this world any longer.  I don't get it.


----------



## umbra

Grower13 said:


> Sweden has the toughest immigration policies on the planet........ your not welcome to go live there Hammy......... also Detroit like most cities being run by liberal democrats are failing......... Baltimore, New Orleans, Chicago, San Francisco......... all have strict gun laws yet have the highest instance of  guns crimes in the country.



What about Camden, Trenton, Newark, Jersey City...oh that's right a fat republican who can't even control his own weight manages those cities and he is doing such a great job. When was the last time you tried to buy a gun in NJ? Oh that's right, you know nothing about that, just the cities that fit your argument and not the whole truth. A sin of omission is a lie all the same.


----------



## Grower13

umbra said:


> What about Camden, Trenton, Newark, Jersey City...oh that's right a fat republican who can't even control his own weight manages those cities and he is doing such a great job. When was the last time you tried to buy a gun in NJ? Oh that's right, you know nothing about that, just the cities that fit your argument and not the whole truth. A sin of omission is a lie all the same.


 

didn't know fat governors made the financial decisions for the large cities.........   did Christy write the budgets for those cities?   not a Christy fan at all........ but to suggest the elected city officials for all those cities I mentioned aren't responsible for their poor financial skills and lack of ability to live within their means is not correct.

Where I live....... I can walk into several stores buy and buy an AR 15 and a few thousand rounds of ammo and be at the range shooting in under an hour......... also can carry a concealed  weapon on my person on my property and in my businesses  and in my car with out giving up a finger print.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Hmmmmmmm...... I am not of this world. ...


----------



## Keef

What kind of guns U want to buy Umbra ? -- Rose I'm with U !--- I am not of this world I just live in it !--- Tell U one thing U can judge any society by is how well thier finacially disadvantaged are treated !--- 
Don't get me started about New Orleans -- I was there for the aftermath of Katrina !--- Hellova a job Brownie ?--- Mission Accomplished ?-- Make me sick !--- U say the economy is in shambles ? ---How did we get here ?---Let's talk about the Bush Wars !-- The way the Republican party basically stopped the government from functioning for 8 years ? --- They got 18 bills pending about pain pill addiction ---The Republicans will add an ammendment that say --and end Obamacare !-- That's  all they've done for 8 years !--- I don't trust any of them !


----------



## Rosebud

Keef said:


> Rose I'm with U !--- I am not of this world I just live in it !--- Tell U one thing U can judge any society by is how well thier finacially disadvantaged are treated !---
> don't trust any of them !



Very good point Keef, when we cut funding for mental health all those years ago and stopped so many of the services for these folks... now look at us. You are right.


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> Very good point Keef, when we cut funding for mental health all those years ago and stopped so many of the services for these folks... now look at us. You are right.


 

but we can ride free bikes in Seattle.


----------



## grass hopper

am so with keef, (u r so right keef), rose and hammy.    ham, i think at some point hill and bern will have to team up to win big.    just got another call from a pre-recorded political name message,  yelling hate.. its a revolution and gonna get interesting.  political name has to team up with elites to have a good shot.  he's so 0ff the reservation who knows what he will do next...     rose, this shows how angry and uninformed so many voters are. love the late night shows (proves this). also like bill maher, vice, john oliver, george stephanopoulos and cnbc.


----------



## Keef

U don't have to like the truth but it's still gonna be the truth !--Or like my Grandpa said ---He said --- Justice ? She ain't nothing but a blind b*tch with a pair of scales !


----------



## Grower13

Grass hopper...... I thought it was Hillary getting paid by the elites on Wall St for speeches .....not  political name?......... your right though to many get their politics from the late night peeps......... cnbc lost all their talent to you know who.


----------



## Grower13

is it possible for someone to make 200 thousand plus a year and have a net worth of only 525 thousand?


----------



## Keef

Fox News is a joke! --- I just wanted to close the night with some words from a biblical prophet !---The needs of the many --outweigh the needs of the few !--- Or is that backwards ? --- Got to quit smoking so much of  that stuff Sonny Boy!--


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> Fox News is a joke! --- I just wanted to close the night with some words from a biblical prophet !---The needs of the many --outweigh the needs of the few !--- Or is that backwards ? --- Got to quit smoking so much of that stuff Sonny Boy!--


 

All news sources tell the story in their flavor....... they all have an agenda....... they all believe they have more power and are far more important than they are......... what's really scary is some of y'all think the govt should shut fox news down because you don't agree with them.


----------



## Keef

I hope they don't shut fox news down !-- Lot of good humor there !---- It's  the end of the world and it's all Obama's fault !-- Like a broken record !


----------



## Keef

If the Donald wins and the democrats have control of one house of Congress they gonna do the same thing the republicans did to them the last 8 years --and nothing gets done--We lose  !-- If Hillary or Bernie win and the Republicans maintain control of the Senate ---Nothing gets done --and we lose !-- What I'm seeing is the only way to come out of this with a functional Government is with a Hillary win and the Republicans losing control of the Senate !--Anything else and we lose worse !


----------



## Grower13

coming soon to a screen near you

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7e6gLht6OQ[/ame]


----------



## Grower13

Hillary email problem explained

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yl4RQg4Qfg0[/ame]


----------



## WeedHopper

Dang,,i missed alot yesterday evening
Oh yeah
political name,,,:smoke1: ,,,,Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## WeedHopper

And there is no scenero where Hillary as President is good for us or the Country.
Hell,,i dont even think Hammy likes Hillary.  Lol


----------



## Keef

O.K.! ---I'm not here with a strong opinion for anyone !--- Have U ever had to just pick the lesser or the evils ?--  That's the world we live in !--- I was just pointing out the reality of the situation !--


----------



## Rosebud

No one likes hillary WH, but she is the most qualified to run our country.. She doesn't make statements and then change her mind, the next day or even in the same interview. 

Go bernie!


----------



## Keef

Dispite all my Rage --I'm still just a Rat in a Cage !


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> No one likes hillary WH, but she is the most qualified to run our country.. She doesn't make statements and then change her mind, the next day or even in the same interview.
> 
> Go bernie!


 


She has committed treason.......... no excuses/lies are going to get her out of this.......... that is why political name is ready to go in as a pinch hitter.


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> No one likes hillary WH, but she is the most qualified to run our country.. She doesn't make statements and then change her mind, the next day or even in the same interview.
> 
> Go bernie!



Thats the problem Rose,,,she will not change on anything,,,so again nothing gets done because nobody is willing to bend or change or admit they are wrong on something, ,,to get things done. She will make no deals with anyone.  Its her way or the highway. political name will work with the other side to make things happen.
And yes she definitely is a Qualified Washington Insider that will run our Country, ,,right into the ground.  Lol


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Dispite all my Rage --I'm still just a Rat in a Cage !



You dirty rat Keef,,,lol,,,isnt that in the old Mafia movies? Keef is part of the rat pack. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Grower13

WeedHopper said:


> political name will work with the other side to make things happen.


 

It's the art of the deal......... control the narrative and you will win........ there's 16 others who can attest to that.


----------



## WeedHopper

15 others,,,Cruz wants back in,,:rofl:


----------



## Keef

No Hopper !--Lyrics from a Rage Against the Machine song !

Whatever happens We'll adapt and this too shall pass !-- Although it almost financially ruined us as a nation we survived the Bush Wars !--Remember the mess Obama  inherited ? --Neither Hilary or political name will ruin us as a nation !---Chances are one party will win the presidential race and the other party will control the Senate or the House of Representatives ---and nothing will be done for another 4 years ! --


----------



## SmokinMom

Smashing Pumpkins also use that phrase.

Has anyone heard the phone call with Donald's publicist 20 yrs ago?   Lololol.


----------



## Keef

I stand corrected SM !--- I kept trying to make it fit into -- "Bulls on Parade -- "--- Gather round the family , with a pocket full of shells !


----------



## Keef

Donald said it wasn't him !---- That's what I'd say that too ! ----


----------



## SmokinMom

That damn song is stuck in my head now, gee thanks... lol.


----------



## Grower13

WeedHopper said:


> 15 others,,,Cruz wants back in,,:rofl:


 

Cruz ain't gonna get a rematch........... he best be making sure his daddy didn't shoot JFK:bolt:


----------



## Keef

I figure that just like in the days of J.Eager Hoover  there's  probably a shadow government make all the real decisions !--- Probably them dam space aliens !---Bastids !--- U know the commander of the mother ship had been away awhile and returned for a report !-- When he asked what has been happening down there ? --- Second in command said ---Last month they were stuffing  bread up a turkey's a** and this month they lobotomizing pumpkins !---These people are nuts !


----------



## Grower13

keef said:


> i figure that just like in the days of j.eager hoover there's probably a shadow government make all the real decisions !--- probably them dam space aliens !---bastids !--- u know the commander of the mother ship had been away awhile and returned for a report !-- when he asked what has been happening down there ? --- second in command said ---last month they were stuffing bread up a turkey's a** and this month they lobotomizing pumpkins !---these people are nuts !


 

View attachment daily_picdump_313_41-vi.jpg


----------



## Grower13

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tOhUmNpTJE[/ame]


----------



## WeedHopper

Funny as hell :rofl:


----------



## Grower13

&#8220;Here&#8217;s Hillary Clinton campaigning in favor of women, while the foundation that she and Bill own pays men 38% more than women.&#8221;


----------



## Keef

G13 -- U one of them dam aliens I just know it !-- He's trying to have mind sex with ya'll right now  !-- Put on a tin foil hat before reading his post !-- It'll block those mind f*** waves he's trying to use !-- I hear the Donald is the head alien ---I believe it too !-- I mean look at the man's hair ? -- That's  a dead give away everytime !


----------



## Rosebud

orange is the new black


----------



## Rosebud

Umbra, he is so whacked I can't even believe it.  So scary.


----------



## Locked

umbra said:


> I see Donnie is trolling Elizabeth Warren tweet account. What do we do with trolls around here...ban 'em. Troll is exactly what the douche bag from Queens is.



He is not even a good Troll.  Like most other things the Orange Buffoon seems to get a pass when it comes to Facts and his disgusting bigoted rhetoric. People are willing to over look it and say he will some how make America Great Again.  When in fact he is nothing but a big talking,  vague on substance,  bigoted jerk-off,  who is not really that successful.  He inherited money,  went bankrupt numerous times,  and doesn't actually build much.  What he does is license his name to whatever he thinks might make him money. He has the moral backbone of a chocolate eclaire.  The scariest thing about him is he has ZERO understanding of so many things an actual Presidential Candidate should be able to grasp that he is in fact Dangerous. The guy makes fun of Handicapped People for Christ's sake.  Yet people still push it a side and say whatever makes them comfortable with supporting such a piece of crap. 
I am with Rose.  

Sad fact is he would not even have a remote chance of even getting the nomination,  let alone Presidency,  if the System wasn't so corrupt and broken to begin with.  Meanwhile the Guy actually fighting for the Middle Class and Working Poor is labeled a crazy Socialist who can't win.  

If you are Angry with a Broken, Corrupt System.  You don't elect the bigoted rich guy who pays off, aka donates to,  the Very Corrupt Politicians that are part of said System.


----------



## Grower13

umbra said:


> I see Donnie is trolling Elizabeth Warren tweet account. What do we do with trolls around here...ban 'em. Troll is exactly what the douche bag from Queens is.


 

is it trolling when you use your real name and  not an anonymous screen name?

I believe if you put it out there on twitter it's fair game....... or are the rules different for peeps you don't agree with....... or is it her deep Native American roots that exclude her from being hit on twitter. lmao

Elizabeth Warren is a "Loony".


----------



## WeedHopper

Dont worry God will get him,,soon as he is done with his round of golf,,,,:rofl:
Yeah Donald is the only Troll in The Election. You guys kill me. Im guessing this is the 1st Election you ever paid attention too? Did you vote for Obama? Do you remember where he went to church for 20yrs? Talk about racist. Give me a freaking break. Promised the moon and stars,,and gave you higher premiums.  Go Black Lives Matter,,says your President. 
Dont matter anyway,,, The orange hair guy,,will win,,or you can always hope Hillary wins,,that way she protect us like she did those in Benghazi.
Hamster,,,you need to get in the life raft,,,The Bernie ship is sinking.lol
Rose that was funny,,,Orange/Donald is the new Black/Obama.  Yehaaaaaaaaa
What up Umbra,,,:smoke1:


----------



## Grower13

View attachment 527757_10150916833162668_1859578647_n.jpg


----------



## Grower13

View attachment adeadbroke.jpg


----------



## Grower13

View attachment Indian-Warren.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

How's the kool-aid boys?


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> G13 -- U one of them dam aliens I just know it !-- He's trying to have mind sex with ya'll right now !-- Put on a tin foil hat before reading his post !-- It'll block those mind f*** waves he's trying to use !-- I hear the Donald is the head alien ---I believe it too !-- I mean look at the man's hair ? -- That's a dead give away everytime !


 

I'm ready.....
View attachment post-1004796379-0-86237600-1423846605.jpg


----------



## pcduck

G13.....How do you go the bathroom in that?


----------



## Grower13

pcduck said:


> G13.....How do you go the bathroom in that?


 
it's got a hatch in back....... lol


----------



## Keef

U people Crack me up !-- But seriously I seen U guys lay out your best argument about why your candidate is best suited for the job !--- Ain't nobody changed anybody's mind !-- This election will be won or lost by women - independents and the minority vote !--- I still think it don't matter who wins nothing probably get done anyway !--- Hopper say political name knows the art of the deal !--- The dems ain't making any deals with him if he wins !


----------



## Rosebud

political name is a con.


----------



## Keef

No ya'll got it all wrong !--The Bible even predicted the rise of the Donald  !--- I mean the Bible calls him the Antichrist or something like that !--- It's  the end of the world !--I just know it !--- and I want to out Rose and Umbra for being secret republicans !--- I got ya'lls number probably got a political name poster hanging in the garage !


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah,,,none of the rest of those asshats are cons. :rofl:
I mean seriously guys,,,you really havent studied your other 43 Presidents?  Funny as hell. Those othef 43 were saints were they.  Yall are killing me. Hey,,, Google past Racist, ,Bigoted, ,asshat Presidents. Lol


----------



## Keef

Hopper quit lying to these people I saw U on T.V. at that Bernie rally !---He had a sign and everything ya'll !


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> He fits the psychological profile to a T....


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> Hopper quit lying to these people I saw U on T.V. at that Bernie rally !---He had a sign and everything ya'll !



Damn,,,busted by my buddie. You big snitch.


----------



## Grower13

keef said:


> hopper quit lying to these people i saw u on t.v. At that bernie rally !---he had a sign and everything ya'll !


 View attachment 13094185_269812296699969_7475948992987010703_n.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper

If i looked like that i would shoot myself. Ouch
Be nice G13. Sick bastage. Lol


----------



## kaotik

WeedHopper said:


> Yeah,,,none of the rest of those asshats are cons. :rofl:
> I mean seriously guys,,,you really havent studied your other 43 Presidents?  Funny as hell. Those othef 43 were saints were they.  Yall are killing me. Hey,,, Google past Racist, ,Bigoted, ,asshat Presidents. Lol



..and we keep doing the same thing, thinking our votes count and maybe it'll be different this time.



i've been thinking political name is a horrible choice the whole time (y'all are stuck between a rock and a hard place. as we all knew it would be political name vs Hilary  *my conspiracist thinking had political name being just a puppet to make sure Hilary got voted in, but i don't know about that now)

..but maybe it'll be a good thing, and eventually lead to change in the system. cause man it's soo corrupt now (not surprising though; i mean if you got a great job and could hire someone for a great paying position; you'd likely pick a friend or someone who helped you too, even over more qualified strangers.. the government just does it on a larger scale)


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> If you understand how the electoral college works, then you understand it has nothing to do with the popular vote.



You are correct Umbra,,,Never has been the will of the people that count,,its all about what the Washington Elite want. Maybe its time for a change. I know,,i know,,you don't like political name. Thats Okay,,,remember its not about what you want Umbra,,,its all about the Delagates . Sure glad political name has the Delagates he needs for the Republican Party. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Keef

It comes as no great surprise that someone other than me is in charge !---- The thing is if U got a plumbing problem U hire a plumber --Electrical problem an electrician! --- So we may not like the choices but The next president should have a working knowledge of government and how it works !--- I'm thinking I'm just gonna sell my votes !--- Votes ? --U mean vote !---If that is what U think sure ! -- I vote Chicago style !--Vote early and vote often !


----------



## WeedHopper

The Government, ,,is a business. Plumber might do just fine.


----------



## Keef

I disagree Hopper !--- but if he wins runs  the government like a business does that mean if U can't afford what he's selling then U don't get anything ? --- I'm not liking that very much !
Anything that separates us into catagories depending on how much we contribute to the "Company" is not unacceptable !----We The People !


----------



## Keef

I don't think America should elect any President in 2016 !--- We need to be single for a few years and find ourselves !


----------



## Rosebud

LOL Keef. you funny.


----------



## WeedHopper

We the ppl need jobs. Lol
Keef,,,You dont think a plumber could Clean things up? Get it :rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper

Obama is doing a great job of turning Democrats to Republicans. Trying to force Schools to deal with this Transgender crap. Lots of ppl and States are not happy. Keep it up my Brother. Just what we need,,,schools spending money on Special Bathrooms instead of Teachers.
I catch some Moron dressed like a Women trying to go into a Bathroom im waiting on my Wife or Granddaughter to come out of,,,im going to beat somebodys ***.


----------



## Keef

U are wrong again Hopper !-- We The People --need to be allowed to smoke and  grow weed legally !--The jobs will follow !---


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> U are wrong again Hopper !-- We The People --need to be allowed to smoke and  grow weed legally !--The jobs will follow !---



So you dont like Plumbers. :rofl:


----------



## Keef

Plumbers ? --It's not plumbers in general Hopper -- I just don't like work !-- The best country in the world and our #1 cash crop is not being taxed !---How do we even pay the bills !


----------



## WeedHopper

Yeah i know,,,my buddie Donald will hook you up with a lab,,i talked to him a few minutes ago. :smoke1:


----------



## Keef

About that bathroom thing Hopper ? --I got your back !-- Unless U beat the Sh** out of some big ugly woman --- Then I don't even know U !


----------



## WeedHopper

Hey,,those big ugly women scare the crap outta Weedhopper.  Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## WeedHopper

By the way,,,God told me Hillary was gonna pick Bernie for her Running Mate. Ive seen the light,,,,or something, ,, Lol


----------



## Keef

Yo Hopper I think it would make for a better race if Bernie broke away and ran as an independent !-- Your boy might have a chance if that happens !


----------



## WeedHopper

Hell Bernie already thinks he is an Independent. He has done everything but cut Hillarys throat,,,for my boy political name. Trumps just setting back and feeling the Bern. Lol


----------



## bozzo420

political name is KARMA for electing a community organizer TWICE.


----------



## Locked

View attachment IMG_20160514_234748.jpg


----------



## Keef

Cause it is a Space Alien Nazi Antichrist Bastid ?


----------



## WeedHopper

Because Hammy is bored? Because Hammy likes orange frosted cup cakes? By the way,,they were making fun of Obama too,,and it didnt work.
Now thier digging up his old Girlfriends from 25yrs ago,,,NOBODY GIVES A ****,if they did Bill Clinton, JFK,,and many others would not have been elected. Washington Post ,,might as well be named the Hillary Post. Funny as hell.


----------



## bozzo420

put a black mustache on it.  It could be 1932. they were saying the SAME things about Reagan


----------



## Keef

Bozzo I disagree !---Look at the WW2 pics of Mussalini giving speeches and U can see the same over exaggerated gestures and facial expressions !


----------



## bozzo420

looking like a 4 way race political name, Hillary ,Bernie, and Romney. Now there's an election. But I'm still predicting that Uncle Joe political name will be inserted after the convention.  Hillary gets indicted, cops a plea and gets pardoned  . Go uncle Joe


----------



## Dalahaze

Well I popped in to see whats so interesting. I'm ashamed, violence? Look if your in the bathroom and you are checking to see what genitals I have your in the wrong, *** are you thinking. 

What if I need to take my grandfather to the restroom, or a special needs child. You have no way to judge who is what unless your looking at genitals...and if your doing that your sick. I expected to come into a adult discussion where the issues were being discussed rather than a hate thread....this disgusts me. I won't ever come back to this type of intolerance again so no need to reply, and stop trying to look at everyone's genitals!! I have three transgender friends myself and as long as I have watched this forum I have never encountered this level of hate. I don't belong here anymore I will not stand for this type of hate or intolorance.


----------



## WeedHopper

There are family restrooms for ppl with Children. Keep men dressed in drag out of womens restrooms.  Dont care what your tolerance is for such bullshit. And dont talk crap and expect me to not say something. If you have a pair of balls and a Penis,,take your *** to the mens Restroom.
This has nothing to do with your elderly Grandfather or Special needs children.  Has to do with men dressed like women that have a Penis.


----------



## Rosebud

Pretty sure this will be our last political thread..just saying.. might have been a bad idea to let this one go.


----------



## yarddog

Hindsight and all.   
Based in other controversial topics I've seen on other forums, this one has been quite civil.    I'm used to seeing folks get so far out of line as to be banned.   We have discussed some pretty passionate topics here. When you feel strongly about something, words get tense.   I wouldn't expect it to be any other way.


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> Pretty sure this will be our last political thread..just saying.. might have been a bad idea to let this one go.


 

one offended person shouldn't prevent the masses from enjoying free speech in debate form......... this is exactly why political name will be your next president......... peeps be tired of the PC police.


----------



## Rosebud

I don't believe it is only one offended person.  When this election is over so will this thread.. Yes, i am proud of it not getting worse. lol... join me for a joint?

One person left this site over this thread when we first let it run.. It is in the rules no political talk but I thought this elections was so interesting and weird and horrible we should talk about it.


----------



## SmokinMom

yarddog said:


> Hindsight and all.
> Based in other controversial topics I've seen on other forums, this one has been quite civil.    I'm used to seeing folks get so far out of line as to be banned.   We have discussed some pretty passionate topics here. When you feel strongly about something, words get tense.   I wouldn't expect it to be any other way.



Good post.

I think there is a more polite way to phrase things we're passionate about tho...I would hate to see this thread get closed.

On the bathroom issue-  it's pretty tricky and I can see both sides.  I think what it boils down to for me- I'm worried about men putting cameras in the women's stalls.  This is already becoming more frequent and allowing men easier access is what makes me the most uncomfortable.  I have a teenage daughter.  I sure appreciated the Family bathrooms when my kids were small.  Lots of room, changing tables and usually no line.  Those bathrooms are unisex.  Why not make more of those?  Just my opinion.   However, on the other side, an obvious man dressed up like a woman would probably be beaten up in a men's room.  A woman dressed up like a man could easily be raped or beaten as well in the men's room.  More family bathrooms, please.

I hope this thread can stay up.


----------



## SmokinMom

Rosebud said:


> I don't believe it is only one offended person.  When this election is over so will this thread.. Yes, i am proud of it not getting worse. lol... join me for a joint?
> 
> One person left this site over this thread when we first let it run.. It is in the rules no political talk but I thought this elections was so interesting and weird and horrible we should talk about it.



Someone is always going to get offended by something, can't please them all, especially in today's world of political correctness.  

I'm offended that some prefer blunts over a good, old fashion joint.  :joint4:   (just trying to lighten things up a little)


----------



## bozzo420

I thought it was a thread on Trumps view on weed. I saw another one on Hillary's  also. at least that's what I thought.

the girls always used the men's restroom at the lions games.....the line was shorter.....I did not care then and I don't care now.     

 edit made better. lol thanks SM


----------



## SmokinMom

Obviously people do care bozzo or this wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## bozzo420

In the 90's political name called for all drugs to be legal.................but back then he was pro choice also.. he could of run in either party.. He Said the Republicans were dumb enough to elect him. That's how he chose.    got to love it.


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> I don't believe it is only one offended person. When this election is over so will this thread.. Yes, i am proud of it not getting worse. lol... join me for a joint?
> 
> One person left this site over this thread when we first let it run.. It is in the rules no political talk but I thought this elections was so interesting and weird and horrible we should talk about it.


 


Then Hammy's sig has got to go........ right???


----------



## Rosebud

hammy's sig was here long  before this thread.


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> hammy's sig was here long before this thread.


 

I see how it is......


----------



## Rosebud

How is it? I don't understand G13?


----------



## WeedHopper

1st off,,if ya dont like what is said on a particular thread,,dont read it,,,and stick to the ones you do. But dont make one freaking post on that thread,, and tell ppl what you think,, and then leave.
We have done really good on this thread. Everybody has been passionate about their thoughts,,but very civil. One persons opinion should not destroy a thread.


----------



## WeedHopper

Okay now you guys lost me,,,what sig? I must be missing something.
Furry moderator,,,,,huh? I like furry. My dog is furry,,as is my rabbit.  Very confused.


----------



## SmokinMom

Who do you think political name and Clinton will bring in as their running mates?  I really hope political name doesn't bring Christie in.  It's clear lots of folks dislike both so I hope he brings in a more favorable person...lol.


----------



## Rosebud

Did you see saturday night last night SM?  to answer your question. lol


----------



## SmokinMom

I caught the tail end so I missed that part.  My teenagers were making me watch Lock Up...lol.


----------



## WeedHopper

Christie will not be his running mate,,that i can promise. Im thinking Newt Gingrich.
Hillary would be fool not to ask Bernie to be her running mate.


----------



## Rosebud

Here you go SM: http://bipartisanreport.com/2016/05...ks-donald-trumps-attempt-to-find-a-v-p-video/


----------



## SmokinMom

Should a miracle happen and Bernie gets the nod, I wonder who he'd bring in.  That would be very interesting.  Even more so than Hillary or Donald's picks.


----------



## Rosebud

Elizabeth warren?


----------



## WeedHopper

Rosebud said:


> Elizabeth warren?



Not gonna happen.


----------



## SmokinMom

Rosebud said:


> Here you go SM: http://bipartisanreport.com/2016/05...ks-donald-trumps-attempt-to-find-a-v-p-video/



Thanks for the link.  If I could choose it would be Bruce all the way.  :laugh:


----------



## bozzo420

It's going to be Uncle Joe political name and Elizabeth Warren. So you have it half right. After the convention she gets indicted and cops a plea. The president pardons her.  Don't you remember Spiro t. Agnew? lol


----------



## SmokinMom

I don't think Joe is any more liked than Hillary????


----------



## WeedHopper

Joe aint gonna do crap,,nor get involved.  That is wishful thinking. There are 2 ppl running in the General, ,,political name and Hillary, get use to it. There are still some morons in the Republican party that are talking 3rd party,,,aint gonna happen.  They are idiots and dont give a crap about what the ppl want. I heard one of the dumbasses this morning saying they,the soccer moms and dads dont like Donalds tone,,,lol,,give me a freaking break. They dont give a crap that the Country is going to hell in a hand basket as long as their kids can play soccer and nobody uses Tone.  Asshats


----------



## bozzo420

like I said remember Spiro Agnew. should of been president, not Ford.  booted him out and inserted Ford


----------



## Locked

SmokinMom said:


> I don't think Joe is any more liked than Hillary????



He is definitely more liked than her criminal a$$.  The problem is we won't stand by and let the Establishment choose the Nominee.  If/when she is indicted there is no way we are voting for anyone but Bernie Sanders. The crap that went down last night in Nevada has only created more Bernie or Bust people.  Straight up Voter fraud.  Oh and Elizabeth Warren can get more Progressive things done in Congress than as a VP.


----------



## WeedHopper

True,Bozzo,but Hillary would benefit greatly with Bernie, ,because he already has a base and lots of ppl voting for him. Not sure that he would except, ,but who knows.


----------



## Keef

I think Mr. Lewis has a grand dream and I think one day it will be that way but he's just ahead of his time !--U can't force change !--- Hopper U think the economy is in shambles and it's  Obama's  fault !-- Dude do U remember the mess the Village Idiot left for Obama !-- U should be blaming the Republican controlled senate for 8 years of nothing !---- A politicians first responsibility is to keep they job !-- Hill been a politician since she was born ---she way to slippery to catch ! --- Be fun to watch !


----------



## umbra

Grower13 said:


> I see how it is......


ROTFLMAO....if you really saw how it is, then you would know that in Donnie's monarchy, you won't have even enough freedom to have an opinion.


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> I think Mr. Lewis has a grand dream and I think one day it will be that way but he's just ahead of his time !--U can't force change !--- Hopper U think the economy is in shambles and it's  Obama's  fault !-- Dude do U remember the mess the Village Idiot left for Obama !-- U should be blaming the Republican controlled senate for 8 years of nothing !---- A politicians first responsibility is to keep they job !-- Hill been a politician since she was born ---she way to slippery to catch ! --- Be fun to watch !



No sir Keef,,,i have never blamed Obama for the crap Bush left us in.  I supported Obama because i cant stand Hillary. I do not like Obama care,,,the rest was a the dont let the Black man do nothing,, Congress . Racist asshats. They say Donald racist, ,,he cant touch those morons.


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> ROTFLMAO....if you really saw how it is, then you would know that in Donnie's monarchy, you won't have even enough freedom to have an opinion.



Come on Umbra,,you know you have colored your hair orange and have political name signs in your front yard. :rofl:


----------



## umbra

WH you know it. Got to blend in with the locals. This part of California is all about hate. They hate blacks, mexicans, women, and children...oh and asians too


----------



## pcduck

umbra said:


> WH you know it. Got to blend in with the locals. This part of California is all about hate. They hate blacks, mexicans, women, and children...oh and asians too



What about East Coasters?


----------



## Grower13

umbra said:


> ROTFLMAO....if you really saw how it is, then you would know that in Donnie's monarchy, you won't have even enough freedom to have an opinion.


 

putting education back in the hands of state and local govt has nothing to do with a monarchy........ same can be said about deciding who gets to use the women's restroom too......... the Dems are gonna hate Obama started this mess........... threating to take their money or else is about the Obama Monarchy......... another few million voters for "Donnie"....... thanks to Obama


----------



## bozzo420

I hate all flat landers


----------



## umbra

pcduck said:


> What about East Coasters?



While I may not be at the top of anyone's fav list, I have been told that at least I'm not black, mexican, asian, native american, a woman , or some dumba** kid. So I guess I'm good. I keep my head down and my mouth shut...until I get on this thread, then I let it all out, lol.


----------



## WeedHopper

umbra said:


> WH you know it. Got to blend in with the locals. This part of California is all about hate. They hate blacks, mexicans, women, and children...oh and asians too



So they are okay with us American Indians. Cool,,,i was starting to worry. :smoke1:


Thats a joke Umbra. Everybody that really knows me knows i am not a racist.  I dont give a crap what color you are as long as you treat me right. Ive had more trouble in my business with white employees then any other race. Most who have worked for me have been Hispanics. Green card caring legals,,who work their *** off. I will not hire an illegal, ,,period. Your pay with me is based on experience, ,not color or race. These white assholes who hire illegals and pay them **** wages should have thier *** shipped to Mexico with the illegals they hired.
And by the way,,the ppl who screw the illegals the most are Business owning Mexican Americans. Dont believe me,,,ask them.


----------



## Keef

I know one thing that Obama might do to seal a Democratic win !--- He find a way to decriminalization weed ? -- Removing it from schedule 1 --Do some moratorium thing or whatever !---- Allow the banks to handle weed money ? --- Allow "We The People" to use and grow legally without much restrictions !--- He gets to pretty much hand pick the next President !


----------



## pcduck

umbra said:


> I'm not about color or race but how I am treated.



You got that right :aok:


----------



## Locked

Grower13 said:


> one offended person shouldn't prevent the masses from enjoying free speech in debate form......... this is exactly why political name will be your next president......... peeps be tired of the PC police.



The fact that you don't actually understand how Free Speech works on a Privately owned Forum speaks Volumes. Worse yet is that you believe a political name Presidency will give you More Rights.


----------



## Keef

I'm old and I didn't get this way being stupid !---I most certainly know how freedom of speech works in Texas !--- Not only do we got freedom of speech but we got guns !----Choosing when and where to express could mean life or death !-- Express your "Freedom of Speech" and start an argument  about religion or politics around a bunch of drunk Texans and there's a good chance someone gonna get shot !--- I got better sense !-- That's the world I live in !---


----------



## Grower13

Hamster Lewis said:


> The fact that you don't actually understand how Free Speech works on a Privately owned Forum speaks Volumes. Worse yet is that you believe a political name Presidency will give you More Rights.


 

Thought this was a public forum........ open to all....... if it is private then why can anybody view It?    change the word religion to Islam in your sig and everyone will see my point.


----------



## Keef

SO--So U think U can tell --heaven from hell ?  -----  Sing a-long !--- Did U trade your heros for ghosts ? --  Did do a walk on part in the war and a lead role in a cage ? --- So U think U can tell ?


----------



## Rosebud

I am old and do not remember this country in such a mess. Yes I remember watergate and vietnam,and nixon and clinton and all the drama of those years, but am i nuts or has this political season brought out, or given otherwise quiet folks a format to release there bigoted views? Look at the supporters... Have we lost all decorum and respect for others?  I am embarrassed that other countries are either laughing or are horrified about what our country has come to. Or has gone back to. I have never seen this before. I don't like it.


----------



## Keef

Growing Pains Rose !-- We about to open a door to a whole new Era !-- Just like the end of segregation brought growing pains that weren't always pretty !---  The civil rights March into Selma wasn't pretty !-- The democratic  national convention in 1968 (?) Riot Police beat the hell out them dam long haired Hippies on national T.V. !--- This ain't nothing but a minor disagreement!


----------



## Grower13

Keef said:


> Growing Pains Rose !-- We about to open a door to a whole new Era !-- Just like the end of segregation brought growing pains that weren't always pretty !--- The civil rights March into Selma wasn't pretty !-- The democratic national convention in 1968 (?) Riot Police beat the hell out them dam long haired Hippies on national T.V. !--- This ain't nothing but a minor disagreement!


 

hardly growing pains here...... it's sad the number of good peeps who use to post here that will not again.


----------



## Rosebud

I understand, i keep saying i am leaving it alone... and come back.


----------



## SmokinMom

It's like a train wreck. You just can't look away, lol.  (Not this thread but the whole election thing.)

Rose, on another forum I'm on, when things get heated they lock the thread for a day or two to let folks cool off..just a suggestion.


----------



## Keef

Well I hate to be the one to point it out since I'm as guilty as anyone but whole this thread violates the "No Politics" policy of MP !--- Yet here we are bashing each others political views !---I don't want to play anymore !--- I'm gonna go get high !  Later !


----------



## pcduck

Rosebud said:


> I am old and do not remember this country in such a mess. Yes I remember watergate and vietnam,and nixon and clinton and all the drama of those years, but am i nuts or has this political season brought out, or given otherwise quiet folks a format to release there bigoted views? Look at the supporters... Have we lost all decorum and respect for others?  I am embarrassed that other countries are either laughing or are horrified about what our country has come to. Or has gone back to. I have never seen this before. I don't like it.




Rose... Remember George Wallace?
That was a mess. This is just entertainment.


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks Duck... perspective, i need perspective.


----------



## Rosebud

This was a once in a lifetime departure from the no politics.. and really it has not changed anyone's mind.. I was hoping to glean some understanding but alas I don't think I have.

I will leave it up to you guys. If you want it closed we can do that. Or vice versa.


----------



## SmokinMom

I'd like to see it stay open, but for folks who want to debate, do it respectfully.  I'd like to think we wouldn't be talking to each other like this in person.

Things most certainly are crazy right now, not just here in the US.  I think the planets are misaligned or something.


----------



## Keef

I 'm gonna go up there and click keep it open !--- I never been much on obeying rules anyway !--- U don't have to click on this thread !---  Everyone needs to vent sometimes !---


----------



## Keef

O.K. help an old Stoner with this !--- If I want to keep the thread open do I vote ---Yes I want to keep it open ? --Or Yes I want it closed ? --- Or No I want to keep it open or No I want it closed ? --- Too many choices !!---I don't know what to do !


----------



## Keef

So who is using thier real name and address ? --- Once I walk out I got no connection to the package ! ( I prefer a delivery service like UPS )--- On the other end ? --- I can't go to jail because someone is mad at me and mails me some weed !--- If that was the case I would be sending people I don't like stuff all the time then telling on them !----  U know that ain't right !--- Vacuum packed seems to get thru everytime via UPS ---Or so I 'm told !--- It is a federal offense to send contraband thru the US Mail !--- UPS just deliver packages !--It's  what they do !----


----------



## Keef

Oh ! --Me either !--- Tell U the truth though they haven't been doing a very good job !--- This one time !---I can't tell that story !---- I'm gonna take this opportunity to shut my mouth and walk away !--- Let he who is without sin cast the first stone !---Hopper !---Put the Rock Down !


----------



## WeedHopper

What thd hell did i miss? Damn,,,nobody smokes weed anymore and chills. Nothing wrong with this thread. Damn
Okay i vote for Bernie!!!
Now can we keep the thread open?


----------



## Keef

Hey Hopper !--- I was gonna vote but I got confused !---- U do know it's  against the law for U to get high or have that weed !--- I'm afraid I'm gonna have to make a citizen's arrest and confiscate the evidence !---U got any of them hash oil cartridges like they got in the free states ? --- I expecially got to confiscate that !--- Battery too !


----------



## SmokinMom

Keef- if you want it closed then vote yes.  If you want it to stay open, vote no.

The ones who don't want this thread could easily just stop reading, in my opinion.

I'm actually enjoying the dialogue when it's respectful, cussing isn't necessary to make a point.


----------



## SmokinMom

What????????  Im not understanding???


----------



## Keef

SM --How I know U ain't  tricking me to vote the way U want ? -- 
So If I want it closed vote No ? ---No !--I don't want it closed !--- So I vote Yes ?----This is hard !--- No wonder people don't vote !---- Can I just pull a lever like they got at the voting place ?--I can pull the hell out a lever !


----------



## Grower13

SmokinMom said:


> What???????? Im not understanding???


 

I don't either....... must be some good stuff he's hitting.


----------



## WeedHopper

Damn,,,i have never seen uptight Potheads.  What the hell? Aint nobody hurt my feelings. Umbra  ,,,,you okay little brother ? What up. Hell nobody here gonna agree on everything, ,,so what. We all good.
**** Bro you have a lot more weed then i do. Smoke some of it.  Lol


----------



## SmokinMom

:giggle: keef.  I appreciate you trying to lighten up this thread.  I think umbra misunderstood me or is just having a bad day.  We all have those sometimes.  

Hammy- about Bernies free college, would someone like me get free tuition?  Would the professors still get paid?  I'm sure I could google this but I know you're passionate and could help me understand.

For the record, I voted sanders in our primary.  Unfortunately I think he's beat by Billary.  I hope not though.  I read something about Bernie would have a better chance at beating political name in November.  No way am I voting for Clinton, but I haven't ruled political name out yet either.  Waiting to see how things pan out. Looking forward to seeing who the 3rd party will be.


----------



## WeedHopper

Damn,,we all need to smoke a bowl and lighten the fk up. What a buzz kill.


----------



## SmokinMom

We are all entitled to our opinion *umbra*, you stated yours and I've stated mine.  Now, these types of arguments are the ones that will get this thread shut down, not the respectful political discussion we should doing here.  No worries, I'm sure you have good intentions, just as much as I do.

If Hillary wins, would bill just be Former president Bill Clinton?  That's a mouthful.  First man would be much easier.  

One interesting thing I read is if political name becomes president, we will have the first boy child in the White House in a long time because the other ones all had girls.


----------



## WeedHopper

Damn,,,what the hell happened.


----------



## WeedHopper

Umbra you having a bad day? This thread has almost 1800 post,,and nobody has tried to close the thread.


----------



## Keef

I had a severe head injury and I get confused easy !---When I get confused I like to get high !---
Come on Hopper let's go get lit !---


----------



## WeedHopper

:48: :48:


----------



## SmokinMom

Can I come?  

I need to see if there are an primaries on Tuesday.  Never in my life have I cared about primaries or voted in one.  I'm glued to msnbc when there are some happening and I know my kids are getting sick of it.


----------



## WeedHopper

Everybody take a deep breath and, ,,or toke,,and chill. Think of Weedhopper in his tighty whiteys,  yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## WeedHopper

Love you guys,,,but yall are killing my buzzzzzzzzz.
I vote we chill and start over.



political name is gonna kick that ***. Lol


----------



## SmokinMom

Again *umbra* it's my opinion.  In other instances I've discontinued threads when it's something I don't care to read anymore.  Easy peasy.  Feel free to post a new thread asking for votes to close the thread but it would be pretty childish.  My opinion is the bickering and calling people out is what would get this thread shut down, not respectful political discussions.  I'm not going to reply to you about this anymore.

Weedhopper, you wear manties?  I'm forever scarred by that visual.  :rofl:


----------



## Locked

SmokinMom said:


> Hammy- about Bernies free college, would someone like me get free tuition?  Would the professors still get paid?  I'm sure I could google this but I know you're passionate and could help me understand.




Gladly. Thanks for asking and not automatically being opposed to such a Socialist Idea. :ccc::joint4:

https://berniesanders.com/issues/its-time-to-make-college-tuition-free-and-debt-free/



In a highly competitive global economy, we need the best-educated workforce in the world. It is insane and counter-productive to the best interests of our country and our future, that hundreds of thousands of bright young people cannot afford to go to college, and that millions of others leave school with a mountain of debt that burdens them for decades. That shortsighted path to the future must end.

As President, Bernie Sanders will fight to make sure that every American who studies hard in school can go to college regardless of how much money their parents make and without going deeply into debt.

HERE ARE THE SIX STEPS THAT BERNIE WILL TAKE AS PRESIDENT TO MAKE COLLEGE DEBT FREE:
MAKE TUITION FREE AT PUBLIC COLLEGES AND UNIVERSITIES.
This is not a radical idea. Last year, Germany eliminated tuition because they believed that charging students $1,300 per year was discouraging Germans from going to college. Next year, Chile will do the same. Finland, Norway, Sweden and many other countries around the world also offer free college to all of their citizens. If other countries can take this action, so can the United States of America.

In fact, its what many of our colleges and universities used to do. The University of California system offered free tuition at its schools until the 1980s. In 1965, average tuition at a four-year public university was just $243 and many of the best colleges  including the City University of New York  did not charge any tuition at all. The Sanders plan would make tuition free at public colleges and universities throughout the country.

STOP THE FEDERAL GOVERNMENT FROM MAKING A PROFIT ON STUDENT LOANS.
Over the next decade, it has been estimated that the federal government will make a profit of over $110 billion on student loan programs. This is morally wrong and it is bad economics. As President, Sen. Sanders will prevent the federal government from profiteering on the backs of college students and use this money instead to significantly lower student loan interest rates.

SUBSTANTIALLY CUT STUDENT LOAN INTEREST RATES.
Under the Sanders plan, the formula for setting student loan interest rates would go back to where it was in 2006. If this plan were in effect today, interest rates on undergraduate loans would drop from 4.29% to just 2.37%.

ALLOW AMERICANS TO REFINANCE STUDENT LOANS AT TODAYS LOW INTEREST RATES.
It makes no sense that you can get an auto loan today with an interest rate of 2.5%, but millions of college graduates are forced to pay interest rates of 5-7% or more for decades. Under the Sanders plan, Americans would be able to refinance their student loans at todays low interest rates.

ALLOW STUDENTS TO USE NEED-BASED FINANCIAL AID AND WORK STUDY PROGRAMS TO MAKE COLLEGE DEBT FREE.
The Sanders plan would require public colleges and universities to meet 100% of the financial needs of the lowest-income students. Low-income students would be able to use federal, state and college financial aid to cover room and board, books and living expenses. And Sanders would more than triple the federal work study program to build valuable career experience that will help them after they graduate.

FULLY PAID FOR BY IMPOSING A TAX ON WALL STREET SPECULATORS.
The cost of this $75 billion a year plan is fully paid for by imposing a tax of a fraction of a percent on Wall Street speculators who nearly destroyed the economy seven years ago. More than 1,000 economists have endorsed a tax on Wall Street speculation and today some 40 countries throughout the world have imposed a similar tax including Britain, Germany, France, Switzerland, and China. If the taxpayers of this country could bailout Wall Street in 2008, we can make public colleges and universities tuition free and debt free throughout the country.


----------



## Locked

View attachment 13239265_10208275264191798_7563584427835590025_n.jpg


----------



## Grower13

Put another tally mark on the wall........ this place hates..... GH..... LED......and those who dare to question others false facts...... like Donald being a heavy drinker  ........ I can verify anything I post with verifiable sources............ but hey maybe y'all can get the "private" membership down to those who you agree with.


----------



## SmokinMom

some very smart, hard studying students already get free rides.  Would the B and C students be able to get free tuition too?  I know some would take advantage and not take college seriously so I'm guessing if they get a bad report card they would be kicked out of the program.  My oldest will start a technical college in the fall.  His books and tools will cost almost as much as his tuition.  The whole thing is crazy.

Would the educators earn a decent wage?  They went to college once upon a time too and I've always thought teachers were underpayed.


----------



## Bongofury

WeedHopper said:


> What thd hell did i miss? Damn,,,nobody smokes weed anymore and chills. Nothing wrong with this thread. Damn
> Okay i vote for Bernie!!!
> Now can we keep the thread open?



You sold out to keep this thread open WH? I could not do that. But I can beg.......Rosebud pleeeeaaaasse don't close this thread. Pleeeeeeaaaaaaassseee. I don't post much but I read it everyday. This thread is educational and humorous.  I voted NO Rosebud so please don't close it.


----------



## Keef

Mom ---When I graduated there was never a question of college !-I wasn't that smart --Only the top 10% of a high school were even eligible !--The military wanted the rest !---So I joined the Army ! After I got out I found out there's this thing they had called CLEP test !-- U go take a test and if U pass U get college credit for the class !--- I went on Saturday and took the test for Microbiology in the morning and Anatomy & Physiology in the afternoon !-- When the results came in I had earned 8 college hours in the same amount of hours! --- Then I got broke !---


----------



## Locked

SmokinMom said:


> some very smart, hard studying students already get free rides.  Would the B and C students be able to get free tuition too?  I know some would take advantage and not take college seriously so I'm guessing if they get a bad report card they would be kicked out of the program.  My oldest will start a technical college in the fall.  His books and tools will cost almost as much as his tuition.  The whole thing is crazy.
> 
> Would the educators earn a decent wage?  They went to college once upon a time too and I've always thought teachers were underpayed.



Yes B and C students would get a chance to go to College,  as would Adults who want to better their Education and maybe get a better job or more importantly a job they Enjoy doing instead of just trying to pay bills.  As with other Progressive Programs that help the Average Joe out,  yes some could take advantage but just like when States drug test Welfare recipients they find out the Majority are not gaming the System. You don't penalize the Majority for the actions of the Minority.  Teachers are under paid and not respected nearly enough.  Bernie takes education seriously and believes Teachers should be paid fairly.


----------



## SmokinMom

Thanks hammy, very informative.  I'd love to be able to go back to school.  Even if I'm twice the age as everyone else.


----------



## Keef

Instead of arguing about politics I'd rather be scheming on how to get a cut of that Pink Kush out of Canada !--- U have to have one of those Canadian growers thingies to even order and they wl not ship out of Canada !-- Plus I'm not talking shipping seed !--I'm talking about getting a live clone from Canada to Texas without it getting stopped !--- I can't do nothing about politics but with some help ---That clone come to Texas !


----------



## SmokinMom

This made me chuckle 

View attachment image.jpeg


----------



## WeedHopper

political name :smoke1:

Okay i gotta get ready for work. You guys have fun,,and no fighting. Its all good. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## yarddog

I wouldn't expect someone to not have a different viewpoint on life, or ha e different opinions.   We are all different beings, with different walks of life.    Our differences are part of what makes us.


----------



## WeedHopper

Bongofury said:


> You sold out to keep this thread open WH? I could not do that. But I can beg.......Rosebud pleeeeaaaasse don't close this thread. Pleeeeeeaaaaaaassseee. I don't post much but I read it everyday. This thread is educational and humorous.  I voted NO Rosebud so please don't close it.



Sorry Bro,,i had to try and settle my friends down a little. Im easy,,or thats what my Wife ays. Yehaaaaaaaaa, ,,im a *****,,yes i am. :rofl:


----------



## bozzo420

MSNBC  .......now that's funny


----------



## Rosebud

G13, I don't think we are a hating group. What is GH?  I don't hate LED's, I have three of them. Who could hate a light? We hate people....LOL  In my case orange people.
The poll is open for a couple of days.. lets see what shakes out. Peace out.


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> G13, I don't think we are a hating group. What is GH? I don't hate LED's, I have three of them. Who could hate a light? We hate people....LOL In my case orange people.
> The poll is open for a couple of days.. lets see what shakes out. Peace out.


 

then where did everybody go?............I'm done!


----------



## Rosebud

You are not going to tell me what GH is? General hydroponics?


----------



## SmokinMom

General Hospital?  I've never watched that one, but Days Of Our Lives has been one of my guilty pleasures since I was a teenager.  Shhhhh.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I can hardly come in here and read these threads for all the atomicity and hate.  I am embarrassed that people cannot talk about their candidate without thinking they need to trash another one.  Pushing someone in the mud does not elevate the person who did the pushing.  Name calling is childish, always has been and always will be.  Why can you all not just talk about your candidates strengths and why they are the best choice without feeling that you have to trash and name call other candidates?  

If this deteriorates any more, it WILL be closed.  If it gets any nastier, it will be deleted.  Jeez people, we are adults and this is just embarrassing....


----------



## SmokinMom

Kentucky and Oregon hold primaries tomorrow.  Go Bernie!  I'm looking forward to seeing how many republican votes get cast compared to the democrat.  I'm guessing the anti-political name voters will just stay home.


----------



## Keef

I run aero under Mars Hydro 300 Reflector Series LEDs !--- I got ---more than 3 !---In my situation it is my only choice and I'm working it !--- I'm gonna keep an eye on the thread but I'm not gonna argue politics anymore !--- I'm not changing anyone's mind and no one is changing my mind so I think it is kinda useless trying but ya'll a passionate group and it amuses me to watch ! --


----------



## yarddog

I've never understood why folks just stay home.   Not making a decision IS making a decision.


----------



## Locked

View attachment IMG_20160516_135311.jpg


----------



## bozzo420

ok I understand the rules now . dogging political name is ok ....but nobody else......got it. lol


----------



## Keef

This thread has bled the O.F.C. enough !----Shut it the "F" down !


----------



## SmokinMom

Or we can get it back on track.


----------



## yarddog

I personally haven't seen this thread get out of hand.


----------



## Rosebud

The poll will close tomorrow unless THG closes it, we will wait for the poll. THG is the boss of me and my good friend, She could take over the mess I let start.

A lot of us feel really strongly about this. But, we are first pot smokers. Old and young hippies, if you will.   I gotta go watch the news on all networks to not be biased. LOL


----------



## bozzo420

me neither. nobody called anybody a hillbilly.


----------



## yarddog

It's ok bozzo, I'm considered to be a redneck.    Guess it fits me.    Lol.


----------



## WeedHopper

Why is everybody so freaking mad. I dont get it. Of course i actually work with all kinds of ppl and can discuss topics without crying and acting like a child because they dont agree with me. Close the freaking thread where all the babies can go back to whatever the hell it is they do and stop whining. Never seen such bullshit in my life. My freaking Granddaughter doesnt cry as much as a Few of the ppl on this thread.
Outlaws my ***.
This thread was fun untill the babies started crying and kicking thier feet. Makes me sick.


----------



## pcduck

WH..,Can we get a yeeeeaaàaha?


----------



## WeedHopper

Keef said:


> This thread has bled the O.F.C. enough !----Shut it the "F" down !



Very funny.


----------



## WeedHopper

pcduck said:


> WH..,Can we get a yeeeeaaàaha?



Of course,,,just for you Duck,,,Yehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## pcduck

All righty....all is good.


----------



## Locked

bozzo420 said:


> ok I understand the rules now . dogging political name is ok ....but nobody else......got it. lol



I am sorry but that is not accurate at all.  Go back and read through the thread again and you will see pretty much every Candidate has gotten "dogged"  as you put it.


----------



## Locked

yarddog said:


> I personally haven't seen this thread get out of hand.


For the most part I agree.  Some of the talk about dealing with Transgender People,  because they are People and deserve respect,  kinda crossed the line a bit. For the most part it has been Civil in spite of the Passion it brings out and I thank all involved for trying to keep it  that way. 





WeedHopper said:


> Why is everybody so freaking mad. I dont get it. Of course i actually work with all kinds of ppl and can discuss topics without crying and acting like a child because they dont agree with me. Close the freaking thread where all the babies can go back to whatever the hell it is they do and stop whining. Never seen such bullshit in my life. My freaking Granddaughter doesnt cry as much as a Few of the ppl on this thread.
> Outlaws my ***.
> This thread was fun untill the babies started crying and kicking thier feet. Makes me sick.



Passionate subjects will sometimes do that my friend.  Everyone fire up a bowl, spliff,  blunt,  or whatever manner you are smoking and take a hit or Two.  Remember we all have common ground and at the end of the day that is what matters.


----------



## yarddog

It's nature for us to all have different opinions.  We are all different people from vastly different upbringings.    I myself am a die-hard conservative, and a constitutionalist at heart.   My views are vastly different that say, hammy.     But he and I haven't squabbled.  As muchb as I disagree with many of the opinions here, it's all cool.  I value everyones opinion.   And I have learned a few things along the way with this thread


----------



## WeedHopper

Duck,Dog and Hammy,,your are truly good friends. Thanks for chilling with me.


----------



## Locked

View attachment 13248432_10208295421797398_5261426346077415648_o.jpg


----------



## yarddog

Hammy, there are so many knives in the backs of Americans, there isn't enough room for them all.


----------



## WeedHopper

bozzo420 said:


> me neither. nobody called anybody a hillbilly.



Bozzo is a Redneck Hillbilly :rofl:


Just messen wit ya Bro.


----------



## AluminumMonster

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## WeedHopper

:yeahthat:
Hey,,,and dont get Butt hurt if Hammy gets ya. Yehaaaaaaaaa 
Gettem Hammy


----------



## bozzo420

WeedHopper said:


> Bozzo is a Redneck Hillbilly :rofl:
> 
> 
> Just messen wit ya Bro.


 
proud of it too


----------



## WeedHopper

Come on G13,,,i need ya Bro. They are gonna start picking on me any time now.  Where is G13? You guys didnt piss off my buddie did ya. Damnt he was on my side.


----------



## WeedHopper

bozzo420 said:


> proud of it too



Cool,,i need some good Moonshine. Yehaaaaaaaaa
Good to see ya my friend.


----------



## WeedHopper

Love when everybody is having a good time, ,talking crap bout thier canadates, ,giving each other a ribbing, ,smoking some good chill the hell out DANK. Very cool


----------



## Locked

I guess since he posed next to Famous Black People that ends the debate on that?  I unfortunately know quite a few Racist a holes who put on a good front and then let fly behind closed doors.  So check that noise at the door. I walked away from a half a dozen friends after marrying my wife who happens to be Black. Growing up I have always had friends of all colors, ethnicities,  and sexual orientation.  It never mattered and I would always be reminded eventually by bigoted and Racist Asshats.  political name's view on Muslims is even worse than being Racist.  I am an Atheist but I would never be for banning people who believe in Religion from coming to the USA.  Oh and that is includes Christians who have by the way have also been involved in Terrorist Attacks on our Country.


----------



## Rosebud

Hey AM, so nice to see you posting. What I thought when I saw that was that he hangs with democrats... I think his statements about mexicans and muslums is what made me think he is racist.. Still nice to see you.


----------



## WeedHopper

I vote for banning anybody that doesn't agree with me.  So Hammy,,  you have to go back to Hamsterdam. :rofl:   Hamsterdam,,get it,,,yes im high. Lol


----------



## WeedHopper

He should of done selfies,,,been better pictures.  :rofl:
Poor guy,,whoops,,i mean that poor rich guy cant catch a break. He woukd have to start a Black School in Africa to be not Racist right,,,kinda like Oprah.  Lol


----------



## Rosebud

Yes, he needs to be a whole lot more like oprah.  WE AGREE!


----------



## Locked

WeedHopper said:


> He should of done selfies,,,been better pictures.  :rofl:
> Poor guy,,whoops,,i mean that poor rich guy cant catch a break. He woukd have to start a Black School in Africa to be not Racist right,,,kinda like Oprah.  Lol



Easier than that. He could have never said the hateful things he has said again and again and again and again. I am sure more are on the way.


----------



## SmokinMom

If political name is that bad, how come he gets so many votes?  Apparently people like the guy.  I know lots of political name supporters- many highly intelligent and knowledgable when it comes to politics.  

My son just mentioned something bad happened this weekend in Nevada with the democrats.  I'm off to google!


----------



## SmokinMom

yarddog said:


> It's nature for us to all have different opinions.  We are all different people from vastly different upbringings.    I myself am a die-hard conservative, and a constitutionalist at heart.   My views are vastly different that say, hammy.     But he and I haven't squabbled.  As muchb as I disagree with many of the opinions here, it's all cool.  I value everyones opinion.   And I have learned a few things along the way with this thread



Hi yarddog.  Lots of political name haters here, what's your take on him?  I'm in Texas and surrounded by conservatives, many who are coming around to support the guy.  They have to now I suppose, with Cruz out.  I'm so glad that guy is gone!

I've never associated with any party and I've voted for all at one time or another.  While I like Bernie and feel he's sincere and genuine, unfortunately I think he's screwed on those super delegates.  I haven't crossed political name off my list tho.  I don't particularly like the guy but I believe things could change with him in office.  With Billary, nothing would change.


----------



## bozzo420

that about sums it up sm. looks like Gary Johnson for me.


----------



## SmokinMom

I voted for him last time, might again.  We shall see how it is come November.


----------



## WeedHopper

Who the hell is Gary Johnson? 
Well im off to work. Ill get back in and give yall crap later. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## yarddog

Smokingmom, my personal beliefs are; the whole system is false, it's as rigged as it could be.   political name may or may not be a part of the elite circle that is behind the curtain if our "government".    political name's a peckerhead.   I'm sure he lies.    who doesn't ??    Hillery is a heartless, ruthless woman who I would hate to see in office.    She can't even manage an email system correctly.  She either is not slick and sharp enough to not get caught, or she wasn't smart enough to forsee the mudslinging I'm sure she knew would come about the email system.   
In a nut shell, our politicians have been screwing the American people for years.   Both parties are just as guilty.   Which is one reason I feel that there really is only one party.      Helps explain why the demos are trying to wreck Sanders.   Along with the repubs hating political name.    Funny how you can leave the t off and get rump.   Lol.   
So my vote will be cast for political name.    Weather the people's vote counts or not, I'll vote.    It's time for a change of venue.   The pigs are pigs, maybe political name is too, but he has a better chance at not being a political sellout like the rest of em.


----------



## SmokinMom

Thanks yarddog, it's good to hear your perspective.

Kentucky and Oregon are having their primaries today.  Go Bernie go.


----------



## SmokinMom

WeedHopper said:


> Who the hell is Gary Johnson?
> Well im off to work. Ill get back in and give yall crap later. Yehaaaaaaaaa



Libertarian.  He's a former governor of New Mexico.  A good friend of mine is from there and said people thought real favorably of him.

https://garyjohnson2016.com

Governor Johnson, who has been referred to as the &#8216;most fiscally conservative Governor&#8217; in the country, was the Republican Governor of New Mexico from 1994-2003. A successful businessman before running for Governor of New Mexico in 1994, Gary Johnson started a door-to-door handyman business to help pay his way through college. Twenty years later, he had grown that business into one of the largest construction companies in New Mexico, with more than 1,000 employees. Not surprisingly, Governor Johnson brings a distinctly business-like mentality to governing, believing that public policy decisions should be based on costs and benefits rather than strict ideology. Johnson is best known for his veto record, having vetoed more than 750 bills during his time in office &#8212; more than all other governors combined. His use of the veto pen has since earned him the nickname &#8220;Governor Veto.&#8221; He cut taxes 14 times while never raising them. When he left office, New Mexico was one of only four states in the country with a balanced budget. Term-limited, Johnson retired from public office in 2003. An avid skier, adventurer, and bicyclist, he has scaled the highest peak on each of the seven continents, including Mt. Everest. In the 2012 presidential election, Johnson placed third and garnered more votes than any other Libertarian candidate in history. Johnson was raised Lutheran. He has two grown children, a daughter Seah and a son Erik, and currently resides in a house he built himself in Taos, New Mexico.


----------



## yarddog

SmokinMom said:


> Thanks yarddog, it's good to hear your perspective.
> 
> Kentucky and Oregon are having their primaries today.  Go Bernie go.



Haha, it's out there for sure.    But some conspiracy topics are not as odd sounding s they used to be.   The times are strange.    Nothing is as it seems.    We spray aerosols from airplanes.  We use chemicals on everything and everyone.     
What a wicked web we weave, when we set out to deceive.


----------



## bozzo420

Gary Johnson ....libertarian party... for repeal of all pot laws. he's my man.


----------



## Locked

I thought this might put a little perspective on what is actually going on. 

"How to disenfranchise millions of voters, destroy your Political Party and lose an Election": A recipe by the DNC.

So...let's recap the real reasons why Bernie Supporters are upset and turning #BernieOrBust in record numbers...starting from the beginning of the Election:

* The DNC stacks Hundreds of Super Delegates in Clinton's favor right from the start of the Race.

* The Debate schedule is blatantly reduced from 26 debates in 2008, down to 4 debates before Iowa so that even Democrat Presidential Candidate Martin O'Malley calls it the most rigged Primary Process he's ever seen..."We've never seen this sort of rigged process before."

* DNC Vice Chair - Tulsi Gabbard, in response to the outcry of O'Malley and others, calls for more Debates and is uninvited to the Debates by the DNC. http://www.cnn.com/2015/10/12/politics/bernie-sanders-tulsi-gabbard-dnc-debate/index.html

* Tulsi Gabbard is warned by fellow DNC members to NOT endorse Bernie Sanders. She leaves her position as DNC Vice chair to support Bernie Sanders...like a true Patriot. http://www.msn.com/en-us/video/news...rned-not-to-endorse-bernie-sanders/vi-BBqJXFN

* Coin tosses in the Iowa Caucuses hand Hillary Clinton a victory.

* Bernie Sanders wins New Hampshire but Clinton is awarded more Delegates so that even the RNC in New Hampshire protests in favor of Bernie Sanders. http://www.wcvb.com/politics/new-ha...e-petition-supporting-bernie-sanders/38001548

* Clinton 'wins' Arizona amid the most blatant display of Voter Suppression probably in US history. 1.9 Million registered voters in Maricopa County...half of them Democrats and Independents...and only 250,000 votes are counted.

* New York: 120,000 Bernie Voters are purged from the rolls in Brooklyn handing Clinton a win. 3.2 Million Independents, most who would vote ffor Sanders...blocked from voting.

* Numerous evidences of Voter suppression and Election fraud and Clinton Electioneering are documented in many states. https://www.facebook.com/groups/1649941911932852/

* Mainstream Media with direct money ties to Clinton and the DNC (eg. CNN, MSNBC) blackout Bernie Sander's rallies and their sizes...while blacking out Clinton Rallies and their unusually small sizes in comparison, raising the question: "If Clinton's supporters are so large in number...why aren't they showing up to her rallies in those numbers?" Sanders supporters protest at CNN HQ...and CNN doesn't even cover the event. CNN also continues to spam the Super Delegate spin in favor of Clinton.

* Exit polls continuously show Sander's supporters voting in greater numbers...yet Clinton seems to win those states, again raising the question: "Something fishy is going on. Where are all these mystery Clinton voters?"

* And then...NEVADA. The breakdown of the NEVADA DNC Convention that has brought the frustration within the party to a Critical Mass.
https://www.reddit.com/r/SandersFor...ic_stepbystep_of_what_went_down_yesterday_at/

SO...now the DNC and the Media are attempting to paint Bernie Sanders supporters as the bad guys and the rowdy bunch in a lame attempt to accuse us of being 'the Bullies'. 

Sorry DNC...the whole thing has been documented. The whole world sees what you have done. Running this rigged election has all but cost you this election and put the entire future of your party in Jeopardy. But there's still time for you to save it...have the Candidate with the history of corruption and dishonesty who is currently facing a possible indictment by the FBI drop out...and nominate the electable candidate who does better against political name...and you can win and have an army of millions of young voters on your side in the future.


----------



## yarddog

Well said


----------



## SmokinMom

Damn.

Why can't Sanders just say screw the democrats and run for independent?  He has millions and millions of supporters.


----------



## SmokinMom

The political name & Meghan Kelly interview starts in 20 minutes on Fox.  Who's going to watch?  How many stupid things will come out of Donald's mouth?  Stay tuned, lol.


----------



## yarddog

I don't watch the news.


----------



## SmokinMom

He pretty much diverted the tough questions with a little friendly banter tossed in.


----------



## WeedHopper

Thats my boy,,,lol

SM,,,you know you love my Boy political name,,,dont lie girl. Lol


----------



## WeedHopper

yarddog said:


> I don't watch the news.



Yarddog is a hillbilly.  :rofl:


----------



## WeedHopper

Wait a minute,,,i be a Hillbilly too,,,Yehaaaaaaaaa

Howdy cousin Dog


----------



## Locked

No more Political discussion unless it is Cannabis related.


----------

